# Ion 16 27,5



## vinc (13. November 2013)

Nach langer Ankündigung ist es soweit, die ION 16 27,5" Geometrie steht. 

Einige werden sie schon auf unserer Homepage gefunden haben, für alle anderen hier noch einmal der Link und  die Präsentation. 

http://nicolai.net/152-0-ION+16+275.html




Für 2014 haben wir unser erfolgreiches Ion 16 auf 27,5 Laufräder angepasst.
Das Heck sorgt mit seinen 160mm Federweg gute Traktion in jeder Situation und bieten genug Progression, wenn die Landung mal härter wird als geplant.

Über den ET-Key lässt sich mit ein paar Handgriffen die Geometrie für den Besuch im Bikepark abflachen.
Im Umlenkhebel und dem Hauptdrehpunkt kommen groß dimensionierte, 4-fach gedichtete Industrielager zum Einsatz
für feinstes Ansprechverhalten und beste Haltbarkeit. Im Hauptlager werden Schrägrillenkugellager verbaut, die durch eine größere virtuelle Abstützbreite die Hinterbausteifigkeit erhöhen.

Seit Beginn der 2013er Saison haben wir mit unterschiedlichen Geometrien, Federwegen und Kennlinien experimentiert und mit verschiedenen Prototypen die SSES bestritten. Das Ergebnis seht ihr hier.

Der Rahmen ist ab sofort bestellbar und wird ab Dezember produziert. Das 26 Modell bleibt unverändert im Programm.
Ab 2199 gibts das Ion 16 27.5 inklusive 5 Jahren Garantie, 100% Made in Germany, 10 Jahren Ersatzteilversorgung und ganz viel extra Love.













-Weight as shown 3,67kg
-Recommended Fork Travel: 160mm
-160mm Rear Travel
-Wheelsize: 27.5"
-Zerostack 44/56 head tube
-ISCG 05 mount
-142x12mm rear axle width
-PM180mm brake mount
-ET Key geometry adjustment
-High Direct Mount mech compatible


----------



## Twenty-1 (13. November 2013)

ui ui ui ui..... lekka 
Das wird dann wohl mein nächstes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (13. November 2013)

Ich freu mich drauf....in KW 8 is es meins

Fährt man es serienmäßig dann in High oder Low ??


----------



## Loisl13 (13. November 2013)

Schickes Teil, habt ihr gut gemacht

...und nur noch 14 Wochen und ich habe meins


----------



## kephren23 (13. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf....in KW 8 is es meins
> 
> Fährt man es serienmäßig dann in High oder Low ??



Von Werk war meins auf HIGH


----------



## Ritzie (13. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf....in KW 8 is es meins
> 
> Fährt man es serienmäßig dann in High oder Low ??



Die low position ist eher zum aggressiven Rumballern und will aktiv bewegt werden.
Die high position ist neutraler, bietet ordentlich Sicherheit bergab und man muss sich weniger Gedanken um Pedal und Wurzeln machen.
Der ET Key ist in ein paar Minuten gedreht, also sollte man einfach ausprobieren, was einem besser passt.


MfG Moritz


----------



## psychoo2 (13. November 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Die low position ist eher zum aggressiven Rumballern und will aktiv bewegt werden.
> Die high position ist neutraler, bietet ordentlich Sicherheit bergab und man muss sich weniger Gedanken um Pedal und Wurzeln machen.
> Der ET Key ist in ein paar Minuten gedreht, also sollte man einfach ausprobieren, was einem besser passt.
> 
> ...



Danke Ritzie für die Erklärung und auch hier nochmal danke für dein GO bei meiner Farbwahl....SYG mit Rot Elox und Schwarzen Dekor


----------



## Loisl13 (13. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Danke Ritzie für die Erklärung und auch hier nochmal danke für dein GO bei meiner Farbwahl....SYG mit Rot Elox und Schwarzen Dekor



Hui...na da bin ich aber mal gespannt.
Sowas hatten wir glaube ich noch nicht!


----------



## Loisl13 (13. November 2013)

Arrggg...doppelpost...
...liegt am guten Bier


----------



## madre (14. November 2013)

hmm da lohnt es sich wohl drauf zu sparen .)


----------



## Garrett (15. November 2013)

Sieht besser als das 26" Modell aus! 
Ist das Steuerrohr neu geshapt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (20. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Danke Ritzie für die Erklärung und auch hier nochmal danke für dein GO bei meiner Farbwahl....SYG mit Rot Elox und Schwarzen Dekor



Die Farbwahl wird bei mir auch das größte Problem. Kann man deine Kombination irgendwo sehen?


----------



## psychoo2 (20. November 2013)

Such mal in Google nach Alutech Fanes.....da kann man die ähnliche Kombi mal sehen.


----------



## Loisl13 (25. November 2013)

Tach auch!

Sagt mal, kann es sein das psychoo2 und ich die einzigen sind die sich auf das neue ION 16 trauen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Da muss es doch da draußen noch ein paar mehr verrückte geben.
Also outet euch, wer hat noch eines bestellt, in welcher farbkombi, welcher Aufbau ist geplant? Würde mich, und ich denke auch psychoo2, mal interessieren!

Sänks


----------



## kephren23 (26. November 2013)

Denke letztes Jahr wa des Jahr der "Enduros"! Nicolai hat ne menge 16er verkauft, also nen relativ gutes jahr für N.
Die meisten haben für dieses jahr ein bike, deswegen die geringe beteilungen.


----------



## psychoo2 (26. November 2013)

Naja. Die erste Charge ist aber schon weg. Somit gibt's glaub ich vor KW14 
eh keine mehr


----------



## Loisl13 (26. November 2013)

Ich glaube das ist schon die zweite Marge.
Laut vinc wird im Dezember schon produziert (1. Marge ).
Wir beide sind dann mit Produktion in der 4.kw dran, das wäre dann die zweite Marge. Und die ist seit kurzem schon weg.

....also an irgendjemand verkaufen die die Dinger schon...........nur an wen?
...wie werden es sehen, und wenns halt nur wir zwei sind, psychoo2, dann ist's auch net schlimm. Dann fahren wir halt zumindest in Deutschland Unikate!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (26. November 2013)

Also laut Produktionsplan werden im Dez. noch keine 650B Rahmen 
produziert ..... Aber vielleicht stimmt der ja auch nicht.


----------



## webhood (26. November 2013)

So jetzt melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort.
Ich kenne mindestens Drei die eins geordert haben von denen mindestens einer hier aktiv ist, btw. ich bins nicht.

die jungs ordern eigentlich immer auf der eurobike und deswegen vermute ich mal, dass sie in der ersten oder zweiten Charge sein sollten.

so long | web


----------



## Loisl13 (26. November 2013)

webhood schrieb:


> So jetzt melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort.
> Ich kenne mindestens Drei die eins geordert haben von denen mindestens einer hier aktiv ist, btw. ich bins nicht.
> 
> die jungs ordern eigentlich immer auf der eurobike und deswegen vermute ich mal, dass sie in der ersten oder zweiten Charge sein sollten.
> ...



Na also, geht doch! Sind wir schon zu fünft! 
..bin mal gespannt wer der eine ist


----------



## .ExE (26. November 2013)

Ich bestell mir demnächst eventuell auch einen Rahmen


----------



## Loisl13 (26. November 2013)

mach das und sag bescheid wenn du's getan hast!


----------



## mhubig (5. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann es sein das psychoo2 und ich die einzigen sind die sich auf das neue ION 16 trauen?



Nein, nein, hier ist noch jemand! ;-)



Loisl13 schrieb:


> Also outet euch, wer hat noch eines bestellt, in welcher farbkombi, welcher Aufbau ist geplant?



Farbe wird warscheinlich Raw / Blue Ano. (... oder doch SYG/Red???)

Grüße, Markus


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> Nein, nein, hier ist noch jemand! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Farbwahl hab ich auch ð

Wann hast du Liefertermin ?


----------



## mhubig (5. Dezember 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Diese Farbwahl hab ich auch ð
> 
> Wann hast du Liefertermin ?



KW 14.

Du hast Raw/Blue? Ich hab mich noch nicht endgÃ¼ltig entschieden, fahre am
6. Januar nach LÃ¼bbrechtsen um die Details zu besprechen ...


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Dezember 2013)

Nein. 

Ich hab SYG/Rot. 

Eventuell kannst meines dann dort anschauen. Liefertermin sollte
KW8 sein ð


----------



## Loisl13 (6. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> KW 14.
> 
> Du hast Raw/Blue? Ich hab mich noch nicht endgültig entschieden, fahre am
> 6. Januar nach Lübbrechtsen um die Details zu besprechen ...



Servus Markus! Willkommen im Club!
Schau mal ob du ein Rahmen in Titan elox /druckstrebe weiß und extra Love blau elox siehst. Ist dann meiner! läuft mit dem vom psychoo2 vom Band...

Gruß Markus

P.s. Und nächste Woche kommen die ersten Teile! Juhu, des is scho fast wie Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Laut meinem Händler IST meiner fast fertig . Vielleicht wird's ja doch was vor
KW 8 

Das wäre ein Wahnsinns weihnachsgeschenk


----------



## Loisl13 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## mhubig (6. Dezember 2013)

He was verbaut ihr für Gabeln? Die heißesten Anwärter sind ja gerade Pike, Mattoc und Auron!


----------



## boesA_moench (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mich für die Bos Kombi entschieden: Deville/Kirk


----------



## mhubig (6. Dezember 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für die Bos Kombi entschieden: Deville/Kirk



Ah genau, die gibt's ja auch noch ... ist ne recht teure kombi! Aber wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich geil! ;-)


----------



## Loisl13 (6. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> He was verbaut ihr für Gabeln? Die heißesten Anwärter sind ja gerade Pike, Mattoc und Auron!



Bei mir wird's eine pike.
Denke das ist in puncto Gewicht / Preis ziemlich gut.


----------



## mhubig (6. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's eine pike.
> Denke das ist in puncto Gewicht / Preis ziemlich gut.



Jo ich denke bei mir auch! Sieht auch geil aus 

Allerdings währe es mir wichtig dass ich den Service selbst machen kann,
das ist mir bei der Pike noch nicht ganz klar ...

Bei der Auron soll das wohl recht einfach möglich sein.


----------



## Loisl13 (6. Dezember 2013)

Darüber habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, aber ich denke da wird mir der Rainer scho helfen, odda?


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2013)

klaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (6. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ah genau, die gibt's ja auch noch ... ist ne recht teure kombi! Aber wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich geil! ;-)



Naja, bin die Kombi bei einem Kollegen gefahren und hatte ein gutes Gefühl... generell hört man viel gutes von dem Bos Zeugs. Wie sich die Kombi auf dem ION 650B verhält werden wir sehen.

Meiner soll auch in KW 8 kommen  Solange besuche ich meinen freundlichen Händler und kauf lauter Zubehör... 

Die Parts habe ich allerdings schon alle ausgesucht


----------



## mhubig (6. Dezember 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Die Parts habe ich allerdings schon alle ausgesucht



Ja soll ich jetzt raten?! 

Schick doch mal ne Liste ...


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir kommt auch ne Pike ans Bike


----------



## Loisl13 (7. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> klaaaa



Danke

Sach mal, du bist doch derzeit Spezialist bei Puff- Frühgeburten. Wenn sich also die nächste ankündigt, gib Bescheid!Ich hoffe die Wehen haben schon eingesetzt!


----------



## boesA_moench (8. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ja soll ich jetzt raten?!
> 
> Schick doch mal ne Liste ...



Gruppe Sram XX1/ Bremse Saint/Laufräder Mavic Crossmax Enduro

der Rest ist mir jetzt zuviel zum schreiben 

wie schaut es bei dir aus?


----------



## mhubig (9. Dezember 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> wie schaut es bei dir aus?



Gabel: Pike oder Auron
Dämpfer: Monarch Plus (den von Nicolai)
LRS: Selfmade (Hope + ZTR Flow EX oder Crest oder Syntace W35 MXS) wobei die W35 echt teuer sind ... 
Schaltgruppe: X01, aber ohne Carbon Kurbel also entweder die Alu X01 (wenn ich die irgendwo her bekomme ...) oder sowas wie Race Face / X9 mit Wolftooth ...
Bremsen: Hope E4
Sattelstütze: Moveloc oder Thomson Elite Dropper Stealth (wenn verfügbar)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (10. Dezember 2013)

Kurzes Update:

Mein Rahmen soll in KW 4 kommen


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Dezember 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> 
> Mein Rahmen soll in KW 4 kommen



Wann hast du den Bestellt ?


----------



## boesA_moench (10. Dezember 2013)

ca 1 Woche nach der Eurobike...


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Dezember 2013)

Na dann solltest ja einer der ersten sein die eins bekommen 

Dann wird's wohl nix mit einem vorgezogenem Weihnachtsgeschenk :-(


----------



## Loisl13 (10. Dezember 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Na dann solltest ja einer der ersten sein die eins bekommen
> 
> Dann wird's wohl nix mit einem vorgezogenem Weihnachtsgeschenk :-(




Bei mir wohl auch nicht.
Egal, dafür kommen LRS und Gabel übermorgen


----------



## boesA_moench (15. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Bei mir wohl auch nicht.
> Egal, dafür kommen LRS und Gabel übermorgen



Is dein Zeuch schon da? Können wir evtl schon ein paar Pix sehen  pls


----------



## Loisl13 (15. Dezember 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Is dein Zeuch schon da? Können wir evtl schon ein paar Pix sehen  pls



Die gabel ist da. 
Der LRS ist leider bei der deutschen post verschwunden
Angeblich haben die das paket aber wieder gefunden und kommt am dienstag. Da ich nachste woche nicht da bin, gibts dann erst am 4.advent die ersten pics


----------



## boesA_moench (19. Dezember 2013)

werden wohl keine Frühgeburten dieses Jahr mehr kommen… still ruht der See


----------



## kephren23 (20. Dezember 2013)

im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr ist es sehr ruhig hier


----------



## mhubig (20. Dezember 2013)

So da es dem @kephren23 hier zu ruhig ist, stell ich mal meinen Aufbauplan
zur Diskussion. Die Gewichte sind natürlich zum größten Teil einfach die
Herstellerangaben ... und evtl. hab ich auch noch die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit
vergessen. Bin aber guter Hoffnung so bei 13,5 Kg zu landen. 

Ab Januar geht's los und ich hoffe alle Teile zusammen zu haben, bis der
Rahmen dann in KW 14 kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2013)

Welche 160er 27,5 gabeln gibts eigentlich so....? Pike, die manitou....?

Und welche 170er??

Hab diesbzgl noch kein überblick....

Mit welcher einstellung sind noch mal die tech sheets? Low oder high?


----------



## madre (20. Dezember 2013)

In den Tech Sheets steht sowohl High als auch Low drin.


----------



## mhubig (20. Dezember 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mit welcher einstellung sind noch mal die tech sheets? Low oder high?



Rechts oben im Tech Sheet steht: "Angaben beziehen sich auf low setting" ...


----------



## madre (20. Dezember 2013)

Also in dem von Nicolai steht doch beides ?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=60&output=html


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2013)

Jein....

Es sind aber nicht alle parameter in den beiden einstellungsvarianten angegeben...radstand usw


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Dezember 2013)

interessant
[quote="mhubig schrieb:


> So da es dem @kephren23 hier zu ruhig ist, stell ich mal meinen Aufbauplan
> zur Diskussion. Die Gewichte sind natürlich zum größten Teil einfach die
> Herstellerangaben ... und evtl. hab ich auch noch die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit
> vergessen. Bin aber guter Hoffnung so bei 13,5 Kg zu landen.
> ...



ig, post: 11594315, member: 263251"]So da es dem @kephren23 hier zu ruhig ist, stell ich mal meinen Aufbauplan
zur Diskussion. Die Gewichte sind natürlich zum größten Teil einfach die
Herstellerangaben ... und evtl. hab ich auch noch die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit
vergessen. Bin aber guter Hoffnung so bei 13,5 Kg zu landen. 

Ab Januar geht's los und ich hoffe alle Teile zusammen zu haben, bis der
Rahmen dann in KW 14 kommt!



[/quote]
Klingt interessant. 
Warum vecnum und nicht rock shox?


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Dezember 2013)

kep post: 11593427 schrieb:
			
		

> im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr ist es sehr ruhig hier


Warts ab. Ab febru


kephren23 schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr ist es sehr ruhig hier



Warts ab, ab Februar gehts hier rund. War doch beim 26" auch so!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Dezember 2013)

na glaube ja nicht das es so dioll wird wie letztes Jahr, zur der Zeit war ja jetzt schon mehr los hier.
N wird nicht soviele 27 5er verkaufen wie die 26er im letzten Jahr.
Trotzdem freu ich mich auf eure Aufbauten.


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Dezember 2013)

Klar, so nen Hype wie ums 26er gibts net. Des war schon was besonderes. Freu mich aber auch wenn die ersten Bilderchen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2013)

Klar wird es diesen Hype nicht geben.... er wird viel größer


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Klar wird es diesen Hype nicht geben.... er wird viel größer



 Sach bloß du bunkerst schon jede menge 650er in deiner Bude und sagst nichts! Lässt sie dann alle auf einmal raus, odda?


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja klar bunkere ich..... bin ja nicht darauf angewiesen Geld zu verdienen 

Leider sieht die Realität so aus das ich ausser Kataloge dieses Jahr nichts mehr bekomm 

Ich freu mich aber schon auf 2014... 

ab morgen 13:00 Uhr 14 Tage zu....Kopp freisaufen


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Dezember 2013)

Na dann schöne Weihnachten!
...und , übertreibst net, wir brauchen Dich nächstes Jahr noch!


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2013)

Dir auch schöne Weihnachten


----------



## kephren23 (20. Dezember 2013)

na dann euch allen angenehme Feiertage!
Macht nicht zu dolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (21. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant.
> Warum vecnum und nicht rock shox?



Hmm finde das Konzept ganz interessant. Rein mechanisch, und von 'ner kleinen Firma hier in Deutschland. Allerdings ist das Ding auch recht teuer und es gibt noch keine "Erfahrungsberichte".

Vielleicht fahre ich ja mal in Leutkirch vorbei und schau mir das an ... ;-)


----------



## boesA_moench (21. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja klar bunkere ich..... bin ja nicht darauf angewiesen Geld zu verdienen
> 
> Leider sieht die Realität so aus das ich ausser Kataloge dieses Jahr nichts mehr bekomm
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist es soweit… Puff zu… im Getränkemarkt ist Augustiner aus… Nicolai liefert wohl keine 275er mehr aus…

Das heißt locker machen und warmen Äppler trinken… So long, Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## julzach (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

so ich möchte jetzt auch mal zur "Dynamik" des Forums beitragen. Stelle mir gerade mein 27,5er zusammen (Gr. L in raw), das hoffentlich im Feb kommt.
Peile auch so die Marke von 13-13,5kg an. Die Gewichte sind wie bei @mhubig Herstellerangaben, soweit ich diese recherchieren konnte...


----------



## mhubig (22. Dezember 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welche 160er 27,5 gabeln gibts eigentlich so....? Pike, die manitou....?



Die SR Suntour Auron gibt's auch noch ...


----------



## julzach (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich überlege noch statt der Hope auf die tune king kong zu wechseln... Habt ihr Erfahrung/ ne Meinung dazu bei meinem Aufbau?


----------



## mhubig (22. Dezember 2013)

julzach schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch statt der Hope auf die tune
> king kong zu wechseln... Habt ihr Erfahrung/ ne Meinung dazu bei meinem Aufbau?



Erfahrung nicht, aber ne Meinung ;-)

Beide Narben sind technisch gesehen sehr ähnlich: Sperrklinken, gute Dichtungen, robust und vielfach
im Einsatz. Laut den Daten auf bike-components.de kostet die tune Kombi 220€ mehr und bietet 168g
Gewichtsersparnis.

Ist halt die Frage ob dir ca. 1,30€/Gramm Gewichtsersparnis nicht zuviel sind. Ich habe mir da ne
Grenze von 1€/Gramm gesetzt ...


----------



## julzach (22. Dezember 2013)

hmmm, ich würde das set für nen Aufpreis von 150€ bekommen, also knapp 0,9€ das Gramm ;-))


----------



## kephren23 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hope is klasse, keine frage; wenns dir das geld Wert is nimm die tune!


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mich zur tune durchgerungen! Echt schönes Teil....Pics gibts später!
Wenn du auch auf tune umschwenkst ist unser Aufbau fast gleich.
Bis auf Bremse, da werde ich mir vermutlich die KillHill gönnen, und bei Lenker und Vorbau auch was schönes aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## mhubig (22. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zur tune durchgerungen! Echt schönes Teil....Pics gibts später!



Pics, pics, pics!! ;-)



Loisl13 schrieb:


> Bis auf Bremse, da werde ich mir vermutlich die KillHill gönnen, und bei Lenker und Vorbau auch was schönes aus dem Schwarzwald



Du weist aber dass die KillHill/BFO durchaus umstritten ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (22. Dezember 2013)

Warum habt Ihr euch eigentlich für Raw/Ano/Pulver entschieden?

Ich frage weil ich mich am 6. Januar dann endgültig festlege muss, wenn
ich in Lübbrechtsen vorbeischaue...

Bisher wollte ich ja Raw/AnoBlue machen.




Aber jetzt kam gestern der Katalog für 2014 rein geflattert und dieses
Giftgrün sieht im Katalog (im Gegensatz zum Bild auf der Homepage)
extrem geil aus!





Jetzt bin ich halt wieder am zweifeln ... .

Der Vorteil von Pulver ist ja, das es gleichzeitig ein Schutz für den Rahmen ist,
und man es wieder weg bekommt und neu machen kann. Ist aber auch wieder
etwas schwerer als Raw. (200g?)

Hmm ...


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> Pics, pics, pics!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Du weist aber dass die KillHill/BFO durchaus umstritten ist?!



Ja weiß ich.kann sie aber vorher mal ausgiebig testen da ein bekannter sie hat. Sollte sie mir nicht taugen gibt's ne Saint.
Ich finde sie halt extrem geil, auch der neue Bremshebel is ne Wucht. Zudem is sie dann in blau bestellt hätte, würde dann gut zum Rest passen


----------



## mhubig (22. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> kann sie aber vorher mal ausgiebig testen da ein bekannter sie hat.



Oh gut, dann berichte ruhig mal hier! Interessiert mich auch!


----------



## julzach (22. Dezember 2013)

Wollte die tune/hope in blau nehmen... @Loisl13 das hört sich so an, als ob du auch blaue Teile gewählt hättest. Dann haben wir ja in der Tat sehr ähnliche bikes ;-) Ja, an manchen Wahrheiten kommt man halt nicht drumherum... Vlt. mach ich mir noch ein Namensschildchen dran ;-))

Die BFO war mir auch zu riskant und VIEL zu teuer ;-) daher die XTR. Optisch ist die killhill aber definitiv sehr sehr cool!

Raw, weil dann die Maschinenbau-Charakteristik so schön rüberkommt. Außerdem kannst du dann bei den Teilen machen was du magst. Beim Rahmen bin ich lieber etwas konservativer, soll ja auch länger bei mir bleiben.


----------



## Ritzie (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,

hier mal mein geplanter Auflbau. Wird Wahrscheinlich im Januar aufgebaut.


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Dezember 2013)

julzach schrieb:


> Wollte die tune/hope in blau nehmen... @Loisl13 das hört sich so an, als ob du auch blaue Teile gewählt hättest. Dann haben wir ja in der Tat sehr ähnliche bikes ;-) Ja, an manchen Wahrheiten kommt man halt nicht drumherum... Vlt. mach ich mir noch ein Namensschildchen dran ;-))



Soviel sei gesagt: Rahmen in Titan elox + weiße Druckstrebe+ extra Love blau + weiße decals

Ansonsten die Naben in blau und dann noch diverse kleinstteile in blau...


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Dezember 2013)

So, nun die ersten Pics. Nix Super mega aufgregendes, ich finds dennoch klasse!!


----------



## julzach (22. Dezember 2013)

ok. das sieht doch schon mal super aus! Gabel liegt auch schon bei mir rum ;-)))) Wollte die eigentlich neben das Bett stellen, wurde mir dann aber verboten ;-))) Na gut, ein bike hängt ja schon in der Wohnung, was tut man nicht alles für den Haussegen.

Naben sehen toll aus, dann werden es bei mir halt auch die blauen tune. Aber du hast ja keine blauen Nippel... 

Die Farbkombi deines Rahmens hört sich auch sehr gut an.  Wann bekommst du den noch mal? Freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die Bilder!


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Dezember 2013)

Freu mich auch schon auf den Rest.
Rahmen soll Ende Januar kommen.

blaue Nippel waren mir too much, aber mal abwarten wie es dann komplett aussieht. Kann man ja noch ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (23. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir sind gestern auch die letzten Teile gekommen.

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Rahmen und dann kanns losgehen

Bin schon ganz heiß drauf


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Dezember 2013)

...dann bist du ja schon ganz schon weit. Bei mir fehlt noch viel.

Schick mal ein paar Fotos rüber.
Bin mal auf deine LR gespannt


----------



## mhubig (23. Dezember 2013)

@Loisl13 Schöner LRS! Was ist den dass für 'ne Felge?


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> @Loisl13 Schöner LRS! Was ist den dass für 'ne Felge?


Danke.  Ist ne ZTR Flow ex


----------



## psychoo2 (24. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich halt wieder am zweifeln ... .
> 
> Der Vorteil von Pulver ist ja, das es gleichzeitig ein Schutz für den Rahmen ist,
> und man es wieder weg bekommt und neu machen kann. Ist aber auch wieder
> ...



Der Nachteil vom Pulver ist halt das diese Schicht ziemlich dick ist und man dadurch viele schöne Details
vom Fräsen usw. nicht mehr so schön sehen kann. Kann man bei mir in Den Fotos gut erkennen.

Aus dem Grund habe ich jetzt fürs neue ION mal die Glacierte Variante probiert. Könnte ein guter kompromiss
zwischen RAW und Pulver sein. Hoffe mal ich kann Anfang Januar darüber berichten.

Aber das Leuchtgrün vom Katalog wäre wirklich auch ne Alternative gewesen...Taugt mir schon sehr.


----------



## boesA_moench (24. Dezember 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier mal mein geplanter Auflbau. Wird Wahrscheinlich im Januar aufgebaut.



Woher beziehst du die I-9 Laufräder und bekommst du Sie individualisiert? 

thx Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (24. Dezember 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Der Nachteil vom Pulver ist halt das diese Schicht ziemlich dick ist und man dadurch viele schöne Details
> vom Fräsen usw. nicht mehr so schön sehen kann. Kann man bei mir in Den Fotos gut erkennen.



Jo, ist aber auch ein guter Schutz für den Rahmen ... 



psychoo2 schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund habe ich jetzt fürs neue ION mal die Glacierte Variante probiert. Könnte ein guter kompromiss
> zwischen RAW und Pulver sein. Hoffe mal ich kann Anfang Januar darüber berichten.



Dass hoffe ich auch! Und dass Du einen guten Fotoapparat hast! ;-)



psychoo2 schrieb:


> Aber das Leuchtgrün vom Katalog wäre wirklich auch ne Alternative gewesen...Taugt mir schon sehr.



Ja, im besonderen weil da nur der Hauptrahmen gepulvert ist und man die Details der Ausfallenden
noch schön erkennen kann!! ;-)

Ich glaube ich mach jetzt dieses Katalog Grün mit Ano Black!


----------



## psychoo2 (25. Dezember 2013)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich mach jetzt dieses Katalog Grün mit Ano Black!



Also wenn du den Rahmen Grün pulverst würde ich die Schwinge auch Schwarz pulvern.
Das Elox ist ja eher Matt und das Pulver Glänzend. Kommt glaub ich ned so gut.


----------



## mhubig (25. Dezember 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Also wenn du den Rahmen Grün pulverst würde ich die Schwinge auch Schwarz pulvern.
> Das Elox ist ja eher Matt und das Pulver Glänzend. Kommt glaub ich ned so gut.



Also im Katalog ist die Schwinge auch eloxiert ... ich glaube ob ein eloxiertes Bauteil
matt oder glänzend ist, hängt von der Oberfläche ab. Vielleicht kann ich ja die Kombination
bei Nicolai 'in echt' sehen ...


----------



## Loisl13 (25. Dezember 2013)

Frag mal bei Moritz oder franzi nach.
Mein hauptrahmen ist ja titan elox, also matt. ( siehe katalog 2014 argon am). Und ich wollte die druckstrebe in weis gepulvert.  Franzi gab mir dann denn tipp weis matt zu nehmen.

Vielleicht gibts ja die anderen pulverfarben auch in matt. Denn dann würde es ja mit schwarz elox passen


----------



## kephren23 (25. Dezember 2013)

Die ULH's werden nicht mehr gepulvert angeboten.


----------



## psychoo2 (25. Dezember 2013)

Spetzl von mir hat dunkel Blau Eloxiert und weiße Schwinge (glänzend). Des beißt sich a bisserl. Wenn dann matt.


----------



## Loisl13 (25. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die ULH's werden nicht mehr gepulvert angeboten.


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Loisl13 (25. Dezember 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Spetzl von mir hat dunkel Blau Eloxiert und weiße Schwinge (glänzend). Des beißt sich a bisserl. Wenn dann matt.


Genau


----------



## mhubig (25. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?



UmLenkHebel?? ;-)


----------



## Loisl13 (25. Dezember 2013)

....schon klar, aber wer wollte denn den uhl pulvern? Oder hab ich da jetztvvor lauter feiern was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Dezember 2013)

Das man die Umlenkhebel nicht mehr gepulvert bekommt seit letztem Jahr.

Dachte gelesen zu habenm, jemand wollte das tun


----------



## mhubig (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab' mal ein paar Fragen zur Hope E4 Bremse die ich verbauen
möchte, bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich da noch 'nen Fehler habe!

Vorne möchte ich eine 200mm Scheibe an der Pike fahren.

Dazu brauche ich diese 203mm Scheibe von Hope (oder doch die 200mm Scheibe?).
Ausserdem den Hope HBMC Adapter (PM 6 auf PM 8).
Hinten möchte ich eine 180mm Scheibe fahren.

Dazu brauche ich diese 180mm Scheibe von Hope.
Keinen Adapter, da das ION schon PM 7 (180mm) hat.
Passt das so?


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

Vorne weiss ich nicht genau ! Aber hinten brauchst Du wenn Du 180mm fahren willst nix.


----------



## kephren23 (26. Dezember 2013)

Alles korrekt!
Vorn 203 + hbmc
Hinten 180!
Ich musste hinten bei 183 spacern.


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

Was haltet ihr von der Elixir Trail am Ion16 ?

Reicht die aus bei meinen 85 kg ?


----------



## Loisl13 (26. Dezember 2013)

Neeee, musst abnehmen!!!

...ich find die elixir richtig gut. Aber ganz ehrlich, ist der unterschied zur xtr,oder saint denn so groß? auch die hope reizt mich.( insbesondere die farbige Scheibe) bei den bremsen tue ich mich echt schwer einen Vergleich anzustellen.

Wer also ein bremsenprofi ist, bitte kurz einen erfahrungsbericht abgeben


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte jetzt an fast allen Bikes ne elixir und was immer zufrieden.

Ans ION soll aber jetzt ne 2 Kolben Trail kommen..


----------



## Loisl13 (26. Dezember 2013)

Welche denn genau?


----------



## kephren23 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich tendiere zu Hope, die fühlen sich für mich wertiger an, nicht so nen Plastekrams.


Bremskraft kommt vielleicht auch drauf an welche elixier 7,8,9 oder 0?

Ne schlechte Bremse ist das definitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (26. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu Hope


...und zu welcher? Habe mich mit der hope bisher noch nicht so im Detail befasst.


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich tendiere zur 9er


----------



## mhubig (26. Dezember 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Wer also ein bremsenprofi ist, bitte kurz einen erfahrungsbericht abgeben



Bin kein Bremsprofi, konnte aber zumindest XT und Hope direkt vergleichen. Im
Moment fahre ich an meinem Steel HT V-Brakes , und Ihr könnt euch sicher
vorstellen dass ich hin und weg war, als ich bei einer Probefahrt ein Bike hatte
mit der XT Trail. Ich dachte besser geht nicht! Extrem gute Bremsleistung, geiler
Druckpunkt und trotzdem noch dosierbar. Direkt danach bin ich ein Bike (Helius TB)
gefahren mit der Hope M4.

Die Hope ist in allen Punkten ein kleines bisschen besser gewesen, bisschen stärker,
bisschen besserer Druckpunkt, besser doisierbar. Aber die Haptik, die Haptik reist es
echt raus...

Nun ja, ich kaufe jetzt die Hope (E4) ... ;-)


----------



## Loisl13 (26. Dezember 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zur 9er



Lieg ich da falsch oder hat nicht jede trail 4 Kolben? Du sagtest ja du willst jetzt zwei. Warum eigentlich?


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja mein ich doch !! 2 auf jeder Seite


----------



## nicolai.fan (27. Dezember 2013)

JETZT GEHT ES LOS





GR.M




GR.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (27. Dezember 2013)

Endlich!
Sehr geil!


----------



## boesA_moench (27. Dezember 2013)

Wie geil ist das den


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

Genial....aber ich dachte die haben zu !!!


----------



## mhubig (27. Dezember 2013)

Alle vier zusammen!!!!!!11!1!1!11


----------



## der-gute (27. Dezember 2013)

Ups...grad dachte ich, ich seh ein 901...


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ups...grad dachte ich, ich seh ein 901...


Pfui....Bilder aus deinem Kopf


----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

ganz schöne mutige Farbkombis .



der-gute schrieb:


> Ups...grad dachte ich, ich seh ein 901...


Das S hat da wirklich nen Hauch von.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich seh vier geile Rahmen


----------



## mhubig (27. Dezember 2013)

Year! Hab auch schon das erste Teil bekommen!


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt is auch alles beisamen....Nur Reifen und Rahmen fehlt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

Aber ich muss ehrlich sein, mittlerweile kann ich die schwarze Pike nicht mehr sehen.

Wasn Shocker-Enduro


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wasn Shocker-Enduro



WTB Felgen von shocker Distribution !! War ein spezielles Angebot zum Testsieg als Kauftipp in der Mountainbike.

Is mal was anderes ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Dezember 2013)

Dacht ich mir auch gerade, voll die Pike-schwämme 
Aber gegen Funktion und Optik gibts nichts zu sagen... wird trotzdem mal Zeit, dass die lyrik in der Optik und Machart kommt.
Der Laufradsatz kommt mal richtig gut!


----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

interessanter LRS!


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

Gabs auf Grund des Testsiegs zum spezial Preis von unter 500€.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

Das ist Top!
dafür gabs bei mir nur ne HR-Nabe mit Speichen


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

Gewicht ist auch okay und die Nabe hat sogar nen richtig geilen Sound


----------



## AM_Heizer (28. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

das Gewicht ist ein Knüller. Bin auf eure aufbauten gespannt !
Viel Spass beim Schrauben...


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dieses mal auf mein Gesamtgewicht gespannt !!

Hoffe unter 14Kg zu bleiben. Trotz 2 Fach Kurbel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (28. Dezember 2013)

Was spricht den eigentlich gegen dieses Fahrwerk: 

FOX - 34 Float 27,5
FOX - Float X

außer dem Preis natürlich?!


----------



## kephren23 (29. Dezember 2013)

Die IBC-Stylepolizei! 

Spaß beiseite, die Pike soll ja schon etwas besser funktionieren, warum dann 500 mehr ausgeben.
etwas leichter ist die Pike glaub ich auch noch
DEr Service und die Erstazteil Beschaffung bei Fox wird auch häufig bemängelt.

Beim Dämpfer ist der Preis ja schon ein wichtiges Kriteriumm denn der Float kostet ja fast das doppelte wie ein Monarch.
Dann kann man auch gleich nen Vivid, CCDB, x-fusion vector einbauen.

Ich denke zur zeit wäre ein Aufbau mit PIKE und VECTOR am sinvollsten.


----------



## reflux (29. Dezember 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> WTB Felgen von shocker Distribution !! War ein spezielles Angebot zum Testsieg als Kauftipp in der Mountainbike.
> 
> Is mal was anderes ;-)


was wiegst du denn und was für reifen willste fahren ?


----------



## psychoo2 (29. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> was wiegst du denn und was für reifen willste fahren ?


Hab 85 Kilo und als Reifen entweder Mountain King 2 oder Trail King ... Made im Germany


----------



## AM_Heizer (29. Dezember 2013)

Der Trail King ist die ehemalige Rubber Queen oder ? ^^
Ich hab den seit nem halben Jahr auf meinem Helius AC als Vorderreifen, hinten ein MK II. Vorher waren Fat Albert drauf. Der Grip ist enorm gestiegen, aber das Teil ist im Vergleich sackschwer. ( RQ 2.4 Protection BCC )
Falls du nicht nur schreddern willst, wärs sogar ne Alternative den MK II vorn und hinten zu fahren wenns Richtung Frühjahr geht. Der ist richtig schnell und leicht.


----------



## psychoo2 (29. Dezember 2013)

Bevorzuge derzeit auch den MK2 !! Wahrscheinlich dann auch nur in 2.2 da er ja eh schon ziemlich fett kommt.

Aber mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defjanski (5. Januar 2014)

was für eine kurbellänge werdet ihr fahren?
würde eigentlich ne 175er nehmen. rahmengröße L und 184cm groß mit 90er schrittlänge.
aber da das tretlager noch tiefer ist an meinem jetzigen rad mit 175er kurbellänge, denke ich über ne 170er nach..


----------



## kephren23 (5. Januar 2014)

Wie lang sind denn deine Beine?
Sollten die nicht unmenschlich lang sein, ist auch eine 170er Kurbel vollkommen okay.

Ich wollte auch erst eine nehmen aber hab die 175er um 130€ günstiger bekommen.


----------



## defjanski (5. Januar 2014)

die beine sind lang. 90er schrittlänge bei 185cm körpergröße. sitzzwerg


----------



## kephren23 (5. Januar 2014)

okay das ist lang!

Müsste man halt mal genau durchrechnen, Rahmengröße? 'Sattelstütze?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Januar 2014)

So hatte mal etwas Langeweile, vielleicht hilft das ja auch anderen bei ihren Entscheidungen bei der Sattelstützen- und Kurbellänge.

*ION 16 650B

Rahmengröße M:*
440 mm Sitzrohr _70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
Reverb 430mm _(150mm)_
max. *322mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

440 + 322 + 170 = *932 mm* zzgl. ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

*Rahmengröße L:*
460 mm Sitzrohr _70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
Reverb 430mm _(150mm)_
max. *322 mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

460 + 322 + 170= *952 mm* zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

_*Bodenfreiheit:*_
gemäß Tretlagerhöhe (TLH)_
LOW 343 mm
HIGH 349 mm
*
LOW *_ 343 mm TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *158 mm*
_*HIGH*_ 349 mm TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *164 mm*


----------



## defjanski (6. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> okay das ist lang!
> 
> Müsste man halt mal genau durchrechnen, Rahmengröße? 'Sattelstütze?


rahmengröße L und wahrscheinlich ne reverb 150..


----------



## boesA_moench (6. Januar 2014)

Jetzt wir des Zeit dass hier etwas Schwung rein kommt…. ab Morgen ist das Puff wieder offen Mein Rahmen steht bestimmt schon vor der Tür


----------



## mhubig (6. Januar 2014)

So komme gerade von einem Besuch in Lübbrechtsen
zurück! Drei Dinge müssen gesagt werden:

Was ne tolle Firma! 
'Chemical green' ist die geilste Farbe ever!
Achtung vor der Badewanne in Hameln!


----------



## boesA_moench (6. Januar 2014)

hast du den ein paar Bilder gemacht und welche Farben konntest den anschauen?


----------



## mhubig (6. Januar 2014)

Bilder habe ich selber leider keine gemacht, aber ich konnte "Chemical green" sehen:






Und "SYG" an dem geilen ION20 aus der DIRT:






Beides echt geile Farben (ich hab mich jetzt für Chemical green entschieden und mein Kollege für SYG).
Allerdings ist SYG nur eine einschichtige Pulver-Lackierung. Vinc meinte auch das sie demnächst noch
weitere semipermeable Farben testen werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (6. Januar 2014)

Du meinst sicher SYG ... Die Farbe von FAT !!

Wie kommt die den in echt an nem Fully so rüber ? Hab mein ion16 mit SYG und extra Love in Rot bestellt.


----------



## mhubig (6. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher SYG ... Die Farbe von FAT !!



Upps! Ja genau SYG ;-)



psychoo2 schrieb:


> Wie kommt die den in echt an nem Fully so rüber? Hab mein ion16 mit SYG und extra Love in Rot bestellt.



Extrem Geil! Das ist so ne Farbe die kann man sicher nur schwer Fotografieren, in echt sieht
die aber Hammer geil aus!!! Glaub mir Du wirst zufrieden sein!


----------



## psychoo2 (6. Januar 2014)

Puhhhh. Gott sei dank.

War lange am zweifeln ob ich wieder Jägermeister Orange nehmen soll oder was anderes.

Diese Chemical Green is aber auch ziemlich genial


----------



## boesA_moench (6. Januar 2014)

beides sehr schöne Farben… habe mich diesmal für das Förster Grün Elox (green ano) entschieden… stand vielleicht eins rum


----------



## psychoo2 (8. Januar 2014)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> JETZT GEHT ES LOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## defjanski (8. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> So hatte mal etwas Langeweile, vielleicht hilft das ja auch anderen bei ihren Entscheidungen bei der Sattelstützen- und Kurbellänge.
> 
> *ION 16 650B
> Rahmengröße M:*
> ...




hi,
kannste das bitte auch mal für das ion 16 26 machen?


----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2014)

Gern; dann hau ich mal beide hier rein damit man besser direkt vergleichen kann, und erweitere es noch um S.

*Berechnung der maximalen Auszugshöhe:*
_Die Sattelstütze sollte immer mindestens bis Unterkante Oberrohr versenkt werden_

Sattelstützenlänge - Sitzrohrüberstand - Rohrdurchmesser = max. Auszugshöhe

Bsp.
_ION 16 26 Rahmengröße M_
_Thomson Elite 410_

_410 - 70 - 38 = 302 mm_

_*Berechnung der maximalen Schrittlänge:*_

max. Auszugshöhe + Sitzrohrlänge + Kurbellänge = max Schrittlänge

Bsp.
_ION 16 26 Rahmengröße M_
_Thomson Elite 410_

_302 + 440 + 175 = *917mm* zzgl. Sattelhöhe_



*ION 16 26*
*Rahmengröße S:*
400 mm Sitzrohr 40 mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser
Reverb 430mm (150mm)
max. *352mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

400 + 352 + 170 = *922 mm* zzgl. ca 40 mm Sattelhöhe

*Rahmengröße M:*
440 mm Sitzrohr 70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser
Reverb 430mm (150mm)
max. *322mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

440 + 322 + 170 = *932 mm* zzgl. ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

*Rahmengröße L:*
450 mm Sitzrohr 70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser
Reverb 430mm (150mm)
max. *322 mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

450 + 322 + 170= *942 mm* zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

*Bodenfreiheit:*
gemäß Tretlagerhöhe (TLH) _aufgerundet_
*LOW 351 mm
HIGH 360 mm*

*LOW* 351 mm TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *166 mm
HIGH* 360 mm TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *175mm


ION 16 650B

Rahmengröße S:*
400 mm Sitzrohr 40mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser
Reverb 430mm (150mm)
max. *352mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel
400 + 352 + 170 = *922 mm* zzgl. ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

*Rahmengröße M:*
440 mm Sitzrohr _70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
Reverb 430mm _(150mm)_
max. *322mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

440 + 322 + 170 = *932 mm* zzgl. ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

*Rahmengröße L:*
460 mm Sitzrohr _70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
Reverb 430mm _(150mm)_
max. *322 mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

460 + 322 + 170= *952 mm* zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

_*Bodenfreiheit:*_
gemäß Tretlagerhöhe (TLH) _aufgerundet
*LOW 343 mm
HIGH 349 mm*_

*LOW  343 mm* TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *158 mm
HIGH 349 mm* TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *164 mm


*
_Setze hier nochmal das ION15 und ION 20 drunter_*


ION 15 29
*
*Rahmengröße M:*
470 mm Sitzrohr _70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
Reverb 430mm _(150mm)_
max. 322mm Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

470 + 322 + 170 = *962 mm* zzgl. ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

*Rahmengröße L:*
490 mm Sitzrohr _70mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
Reverb 430mm _(150mm)_
max. 322 mm Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

490 + 322 + 170= *982 mm* zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

_*Bodenfreiheit:*_
gemäß Tretlagerhöhe (TLH) _aufgerundet
*LOW 340 mm
HIGH 348 mm*_

*LOW  340 mm* TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *155 mm*
*HIGH 348 mm* TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *163 mm


ION 20 650 B
*
*Rahmengröße S:*
410 mm Sitzrohr _55mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
THOMSON 410
max. *317mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

410 + 317 + 170 = *897 mm* zzgl. ca 40mm Sattelhöhe


*Rahmengröße M:*
425 mm Sitzrohr _55mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
THOMSON 410
max. *317mm *Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

425 + 317 + 170 = *912 mm* zzgl. ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

*Rahmengröße L:*
435 mm Sitzrohr _55mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser_
THOMSON 410
max. *317 mm* Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

435 + 317 + 170= *922 mm* zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe

_*Bodenfreiheit:*_
gemäß Tretlagerhöhe (TLH) 
*LOW 345 mm*
_*HIGH 354mm*_

*LOW  345 mm* TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *160 mm*
*HIGH 354 mm* TLH - 170 mm KBL - 15mm Kurbelarmüberstand = *169 mm*
*
*

Hoffe ich habe keine Fehler gemacht, falls jemand einen findet nur Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Loisl13 (8. Januar 2014)

Kephren23 unser Rechenguru
...naja, Wenn man mit seinen zwei bikes fertig ist, kann einem schon mal langweilig werden
Gut gemacht


----------



## defjanski (8. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Gern; dann hau ich mal beide hier rein damit man besser direkt vergleichen kann, und erweitere es noch um S.
> 
> *Berechnung der maximalen Auszugshöhe:*
> _Die Sattelstütze sollte immer mindestens bis Unterkante Oberrohr versenkt werden_
> ...


danke sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Kephren23 unser Rechenguru
> ...naja, Wenn man mit seinen zwei bikes fertig ist, kann einem schon mal langweilig werden
> Gut gemacht



JA so ist es, und kein Winterprojekt dieses Jahr!
Aber Rechenguru bin ich bei weitem nicht, das reiche ich mal an meinen Taschenrechner weiter .

dann muss man halt irgendwas machen.


defjanski schrieb:


> danke sehr!



Gern


----------



## mhubig (8. Januar 2014)

@kephren23 wie ist es den mit der minimal möglichen Schrittlänge?

Ich meine damit, dass sich die Stützen im voll ausgezogenen Zustand ja mindestens soweit in das Sattelrohr schieben lassen müssen dass ich da noch drauf sitzen kann. Das muss man zumindest bei der sehr langen Moveloc beachten! Ich bekomme hier mit einer Schrittlänge von 840mm schon mal Probleme ... (oder ich mache hier einen Denkfehler?).

*EDIT:* Habe gerade mal den Meterstab an mein HT gehalten, Mitte "Pedalgewinde" bis zur Sattelfläche sind hier ca. 905mm (175mm + 480mm + 210mm + 40mm). Heist ich muss wohl zur Schrittlänge noch ca. 65mm für Fuß (?) und Schuhe (?) rechnen ... 

Hier mal drei Beispielrechnungen, damit klarer wird was ich meine:

*ION 16 650B, Größe M, 170er Kurbel, Moveloc 140:*

max. Auszugshöhe: 431mm - 70mm - 38mm = 323mm
max. Schrittlänge: 323mm + 440mm + 170mm = *933mm* (zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe)

min. Auszugshöhe: 208mm
min. Schrittlänge: 208mm + 440mm + 170mm = *818mm* (zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe)

*ION 16 650B, Größe M, 170er Kurbel, Moveloc 170:*

max. Auszugshöhe: 491mm - 70mm - 38mm = 383mm
max. Schrittlänge: 383mm + 440mm + 170mm = *993mm* (zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe)

min. Auszugshöhe: 238mm
min. Schrittlänge: 238mm + 440mm + 170mm = *848mm* (zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe)

*ION 16 650B, Größe M, 170er Kurbel, Moveloc 200:*

max. Auszugshöhe: 551mm - 70mm - 38mm = 443mm
max. Schrittlänge: 443mm + 440mm + 170mm = *1053mm* (zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe)

min. Auszugshöhe: 268mm
min. Schrittlänge: 268mm + 440mm + 170mm = *878mm* (zzg.l ca 40mm Sattelhöhe)

_Die Maße habe ich von vecnum.de:_


----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2014)

Guter Gedanke, die maximale Einstecktiefe spielt auch bei der Reverb-Stealth eine Rolle, da die Leitung ja durch das Sattelrohr raus geht und somit begrenzt ist.
Das Stealthloch liegt auf der Höhe von 130mm beim ION16 26 zzgl. des Anschluss und der Leitungsbiegung ca 45mm, somit beträgt die 

*maximale Einstecktiefe einer ReverbStealth ca.:*
_S: 400 - 130 - 45 = 225mm
M: 440 - 130 - 45 = 265mm
L: 460 - 130 - 45 = 285mm
*
maximale Einstecktiefe bis Stealthloch ca.:*
S: 400 - 130 = 270mm
M: 440 - 130 = 310mm
L: 460 - 130  = 330mm
_
Da fällt mir grad ein das ja ne Sattelstütze auch eine minimale Einstecktiefe hat.
Normalerweise sind das ca. 100 mm bei der Moveloc sind sie ja sogar anders angegeben.

*maximale Auszugslänge MOVELOC:*
140: 300mm
170: 330mm
200: 360mm
_*minimale Einstecktiefe MOVELOC:*_
140: 131mm
170: 161mm
200: 191mm
*max. Schrittlänge zzgl Sattelhöhe **(ca.40mm)**:**
S*
_140: 300mm + 400 + 170 = 870mm
170: 330mm + 400 + 170 = 900mm
200: 360mm + 400 + 170 = 930mm_
*M*
_140: 300mm + 440 + 170 = 910mm
170: 330mm + 440 + 170 = 940mm
200: 360mm + 440 + 170 = 970mm_
*L*
_140: 300mm + 460 + 170 = 930mm
170: 330mm + 460 + 170 = 960mm
200: 360mm + 460 + 170 = 990mm

Zu der normalen Schrittlänge kommt natürlich noch der Schuh, das sind bei z.B. einem 5.10 ca 25mm, also sollte man seine Schrittlänge messen wenn man seine Bikeschuhe trägt!!!

@mhubig
das minimum haste richtig berechnet. _


Grad bei S muss man drauf achten das man immer den größeren Wert für die Rechnung nimmt.
Gar nicht so einfach alles, ganz schön großes Projekt so nen paar Berechnungen.

*Bsp.:*
Thomson 410 - 100 = 310mm max Auszughöhe_ richtig!__
_
Thomson 410 - 40 - 38 = 332mm max Auszugshöhe _falsch!_
Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand checken was für eine minimum Einstecktiefe die ReverbStealth braucht dann ändere ich das bei meinem Beitrag noch ab, sollte ja zwischen 80 und 100mm liegen.
Und vielelicht auch noch die ca. Länge des Leitungsanschlusses zzgl. Leitungsbiegung messen.


----------



## mhubig (9. Januar 2014)

And the beat goes on ... schaut mal was heute mit der Post kam!



SRAM X1 Alu Kurbel (X01 OEM Version) mit 34T Kettenblatt.


----------



## defjanski (9. Januar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> And the beat goes on ... schaut mal was heute mit der Post kam!
> 
> 
> 
> SRAM X1 Alu Kurbel (X01 OEM Version) mit 34T Kettenblatt.


wo gibts die?


----------



## mhubig (9. Januar 2014)

defjanski schrieb:


> wo gibts die?



Die gibt's eigentlich nicht direkt zu kaufen, ist ja die OEM Version. Ich hab sie
im Bikemarkt von Privat erstanden ... ist von 'nem neuen Bike abmontiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> ......Mein Rahmen steht bestimmt schon vor der Tür




quasi   Ich mach dann mal Bilder..... bis gleich


----------



## Loisl13 (10. Januar 2014)

meiner auch????
Bitte Bitte Bitte


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2014)

leider noch net 

Aber meistens ist ein Nest und die Viecher schlüpfen nacheinander


----------



## Loisl13 (10. Januar 2014)

Mist, habs befürchtet!! Aber ich hoffe auf Deine Nest -Schlüpf-Erfahrung und gebe die Hoffnung net auf....

Trotzdem freu ich mich für boesA_moench und auf die ersten Pics vom 650er aus´m Puff


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Mist, habs befürchtet!! Aber ich hoffe auf Deine Nest -Schlüpf-Erfahrung und gebe die Hoffnung net auf....
> 
> Trotzdem freu ich mich für boesA_moench und auf die ersten Pics vom 650er aus´m Puff


Ich mich auch .... Vielleicht krieg ich heute ja auch nen Anruf !


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2014)

here we go


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

Und wie immer vom GURU......ein Rahmen in S  

Schönes Ding


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2014)

ich weiss mittlerweile eh nicht mehr wie man M, L oder XL verkauft


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

Wohnen bei Dir in der Gegend nur kleine Menschen ?? ;-)

oder heisst es beim S .....ONE SIZE FITS ALL


----------



## Loisl13 (10. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> here we go


 


SAUGEIL!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (10. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich weiss mittlerweile eh nicht mehr wie man M, L oder XL verkauft


 
Reiner, Du machst mir Angst. 	Ruf SOFORT in Lübrechtsen an und frag nach ob mein Rahmen die Richtige Größe hat!!
Ich habe  --  L --	bestellt! Nicht das die bei allen Puffbikes automatisch ein   S  bruzzeln!!


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Ich habe  --  L --	bestellt! Nicht das die bei allen Puffbikes automatisch ein   S  bruzzeln!!



upps.......


----------



## Loisl13 (10. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> upps.......


 
wehe!!!


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2014)

Mit der richtigen Sattelstütze passt das schon, wie meine Berechnungen zeigen !

Schönes grün!


----------



## der-gute (10. Januar 2014)

Is das so 

muss ich dann doch mal wieder ein XL ordern?


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. Januar 2014)

Wie immer ein geiles Nicolai! Viel Spaß dem zukünftigen Besitzer!
Und S passt wirklich sogut wie allen!


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

Aber irgendwie steh ich einfach auf das Gusset am Sitzrohr !


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Mist, habs befürchtet!! Aber ich hoffe auf Deine Nest -Schlüpf-Erfahrung und gebe die Hoffnung net auf....
> 
> Trotzdem freu ich mich für boesA_moench und auf die ersten Pics vom 650er aus´m Puff



Toi Toi Toi Loisl !!


----------



## Stumpimario (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Nicolai Community,

da ich für 2014 mir einen Aufbau eines ION 16 650B in den Kopf gesetzt habe muss ich hier mal kurz Nachfragen.
Ich habe zwar "Nicolai" schon angeschrieben aber leider noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Da der Rahmen ja der Hauptbestandteil ist bin ich auf der Suche nach einem BILD eines *ION 16 650B* in *RAW* und das *NACKIG*, also nur der Rahmen, kein fertig aufgebautes Bike.
Hat da zufällig jemand einen Rahmen in RAW der als Bild vorliegt oder kann vielleicht ein Bild machen?!.
Wäre Super, da ich meine Farbkonzeption für den Aufbau gerne schon im Vorfeld testen möchte.
Bin über jede Info froh, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Mist, habs befürchtet!! Aber ich hoffe auf Deine Nest -Schlüpf-Erfahrung und gebe die Hoffnung net auf....
> 
> Trotzdem freu ich mich für boesA_moench und auf die ersten Pics vom 650er aus´m Puff



Toi Toi Toi Loisl !!


stumpimario schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolai Community,
> 
> da ich für 2014 mir einen Aufbau eines ION 16 650B in den Kopf gesetzt habe muss ich hier mal kurz Nachfragen.
> Ich habe zwar "Nicolai" schon angeschrieben aber leider noch keine Antwort erhalten.
> ...



Also ich denke da kannst Du auch getrost ein Bild eines 26" Rahmens nehmen. in Soviel
werden die sich nicht unterscheiden.

Da sollte in der Galerie oder im ION16 Tread schon ein Bild zu finden sein.
Ansonsten heisst es abwarten und Kettenöl trinken.


----------



## Stumpimario (10. Januar 2014)

Ja, das dachte ich mir auch schon. Leider ist eben nirgends der Rahmen alleine abgelichtet. Immer ist irgenwas verbaut oder sichtbar im Hintergrund zumindest bei Bildern die ich so finde


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2014)

is das nackisch genuch....?


----------



## Stumpimario (10. Januar 2014)

@guru39 
Super Bild, wenn der Rahmen jetzt noch Frei stehen würde und nicht an der Wand lehnend wäre das absolut TOP 

DANKE


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

und wie wäre es damit  ??

Ist zwar glaub ich der Prototypenrahmen...aber RAW und gerade


----------



## boesA_moench (10. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> here we go



5 Sterne Deluxe 

Komm Morgen vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (10. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2
Ich sag einmal Danke für das klasse Bild. Jetzt kann ich da schon einmal weiter Arbeiten


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

stumpimario schrieb:


> @psychoo2
> Ich sag einmal Danke für das klasse Bild. Jetzt kann ich da schon einmal weiter Arbeiten



Dann Berichte und mal von Deinen Arbeiten oder besser noch Bilder ;-)


----------



## Stumpimario (10. Januar 2014)

Es wird ein eigener Aufbau Thread geben aber der geht über das ganze Jahr verteilt da das Bike nicht ganz billig wird


----------



## psychoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

Oh...das hört sich spannend an !!

Dann sind wir alle gespannt


----------



## Stumpimario (10. Januar 2014)

Nix wildes, normale Handelsware aber eben nicht ganz billig, deshalb erst Verdienen dann wieder ausgeben 
Und mein anderes Bike will ja auch gepflegt werden


----------



## Simbl (10. Januar 2014)

Geiles grünes 16er. Durft ich heut schon live ankugge  Zum Glück hab ich schon eins


----------



## gruftidrop (10. Januar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Geiles grünes 16er. Durft ich heut schon live ankugge  Zum Glück hab ich schon eins


Hab es auch gesehen. Farbe gefällt mir orginal noch viel besser !


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2014)

Hmm nach einigem betrachten muss ich sagen der 650B Rahmen sieht etwas schnittiger aus.
Der Umlenkhebel sitzt weiter vorn im Rahmendreieck, er ist kürzer geworden und die Dämpferschraube sitz etwas tiefer, dazu kommt das größere ausgefräste Loch.

Freu mich auf die Aufbauten.


----------



## Loisl13 (11. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hmm nach einigem betrachten muss ich sagen der 650B Rahmen sieht etwas schnittiger aus.
> Der Umlenkhebel sitzt weiter vorn im Rahmendreieck, er ist kürzer geworden und die Dämpferschraube sitz etwas tiefer, dazu kommt das größere ausgefräste Loch.
> 
> Freu mich auf die Aufbauten.


Heisst das Dein nächstes Projekt steht in den startlöchern?


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Heisst das Dein nächstes Projekt steht in den startlöchern?



Naja Konzepte für weitere Projekte sind definitiv schon aufm Tisch, natürlich wieder etwas "speziell" , aber da ist definitiv kein ION16 650B dabei .
Und ob da dieses Jahr was passiert steht auch in den Sternen, wenn dann höchstens ein Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (11. Januar 2014)

Sorry ist komplett OT, aber habt ihr das schon gesehen? Krass oder?
















Quelle: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cus6bycw9zgve3c/MBK299.super.pdf


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2014)

ohh doch wieder ein Tandem, dachte das sollte nicht mehr weiter verfolgt werden


----------



## der-gute (12. Januar 2014)

Custom geht sicher!

Und eigentlich ist jedes Nicolai Tandem Custom...also warum nicht auf Basis des AC 650B.

Hat aber echt nix mit dem Ion 16 650B zu tun...


----------



## boesA_moench (12. Januar 2014)

Hab gestern meinen Rahmen in real gesehen  Die Parts sind nun auch alle Final… merci guru39 für die perfekte Beratung  

Das wird ein Gerät


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Januar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Das wird ein Gerät



Du meinst sicher DER GERÄT


----------



## Loisl13 (12. Januar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Hab gestern meinen Rahmen in real gesehen  Die Parts sind nun auch alle Final… merci guru39 für die perfekte Beratung
> 
> Das wird ein Gerät



Wann baust du es auf? Gibt's bald weitere pics?


----------



## boesA_moench (12. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Wann baust du es auf? Gibt's bald weitere pics?


 
Aufbau wird komplett vom guru39 vorgenommen... besitze leider nicht ausreichend Fähigkeiten! Ob er Zwischendurch mal Bilder macht mußt du Ihn selber Fragen  cool wäre es schon...


----------



## Loisl13 (12. Januar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Aufbau wird komplett vom guru39 vorgenommen... besitze leider nicht ausreichend Fähigkeiten! Ob er Zwischendurch mal Bilder macht mußt du Ihn selber Fragen  cool wäre es schon...



Hui.....dann sind top photos und ein top aufbau schon garantiert.....

vielleicht sehe ich es ja live. Guru hatte ja was von nest und schlüpfen erzählt,  vielleicht schlüpft ja meins auch nächste woche im puff...


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2014)

na klar mach ich Foddos, muss ja an meinen Skills arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (13. Januar 2014)

Laut Vinc sollte es morgen oder am Mittwoch einen Neuzugang geben


----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2014)

Dann freue ich mich jetzt schon auf deine Bilder Psychoo


----------



## Loisl13 (13. Januar 2014)

Is da irgendwo ein Nest? 
Ich freue mich


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Laut Vinc sollte es morgen oder am Mittwoch einen Neuzugang geben


Diesmal aber ans Fussende des Bettes stellen


----------



## psychoo2 (13. Januar 2014)

Kommt mit unter die Decke


----------



## Loisl13 (13. Januar 2014)

Das ist wahre Liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2014)

Wie bei mir 

Nur vorsicht, die meisten Öffnungen sind etwas scharfkantig


----------



## psychoo2 (13. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wie bei mir
> 
> Nur vorsicht, die meisten Öffnungen sind etwas scharfkantig



Na bei euch Zuhause Kephren ist das dann doch eher ein flotter Vierer ;-)


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2014)

Die ersten Teile sind heute aufgeschlagen 





Leider lassen Laufräder, Kurbel, Bremsen und die Pedale auf sich warten


----------



## Loisl13 (14. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die ersten Teile sind heute aufgeschlagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

..nimm doch das LR was hinten rechts steht. Ist bei den vielen Löchern eh nur Staubfänger!


----------



## Loisl13 (14. Januar 2014)

...wird aber ein interessanter Aufbau. Bin mal auf die ersten Fahrberichte vom Besitzer zwecks Gabel gespannt!


----------



## Simbl (14. Januar 2014)

Auf die Fahrberichte vom Kirk bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## mhubig (14. Januar 2014)

Jemand ne Idee was das ION für 'nen _Sitzrohraussendurchmesser _hat?
Ich frage wegen der Sattelklemme ...


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2014)

34,9mm


----------



## Simbl (14. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade einkaufen waren aber glaub 34,9mm


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (14. Januar 2014)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2014)

Alle N's haben 34,9


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören. Der boesA moench möchte in seinen Rahmen.....





diesen Laufradsatz fahren....







was meint ihr dazu?

Und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Januar 2014)

Hmm...bin mir nicht sicher ob das Gelb der Laufräder zum gelben Elox passt.

Er hätte (wenn es nicht passt) meiner Meinung nach zu viel Farben am Bike. Gelb, Gold Elox, Grün und Schwarz !

Wobei...wenn ich mir den gelben Montage Ständer anschaue könnte es schon wieder geil werden......Schwierig schwierig !!


----------



## Loisl13 (14. Januar 2014)

Cool das wir jetzt auch einfluss nehmen dürfen! 

- zu Gabel und Dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen. Optisch aber o.k
- Lenker + Vorbau sind top. Stand bei mir auch zur Auswahl, kann mich aber , zu mindest an meinem bike, noch nicht mit dem plastikgedöns anfreunden
- Laufräder finde ich zu gelb. Wie psycho2 schon sagt...evtl. too much. Kannst die net mal neimachen, is ja fürs erste mal egal ob 26" oder 650?.......ahhhh, jetzt erst gesehen das es nicht Deine sind.....dann eher nein!

P.s ist das dann auch mein Steuersatz, nur halt in blau? Schick!


----------



## Simbl (14. Januar 2014)

Passt das Acros grün ? Dann vielleicht lieber grüne Naben und rote Spank Felgen oder schwarze ZTR Flow Ex. Das Gelb wird da zuviel


----------



## Freeerider81 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass das Gelb zu viel wird! Entweder die vorhandenen Farben im LRS aufgreifen, oder schwarz. Alles andere fände ich zu viel, aber wer weiß... Lass mich auch gerne etwas besseren belehren!


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, mir wird das gelb gefallen. sieht vielleicht nicht edel aus, aber knallt optisch bestimmt richtig.


----------



## mhubig (14. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu?



Leider Geil! ... sabber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2014)

sag mal guru liegt es an deine Cam-Settings oder sind die Goldtöne heller geworden?
 alle drei wohlgmerkt, reset-tune-Nicolai ?

Ansich wirkt es so als wenn das gelb passen könnte, ABER!
Ich würde es nicht machen, Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das Die Decals am BOS-Fahrwerk bleiben sollen, dann würde ich das ganz freakig umsetzen:

rote Nabe
weiße Speichen+rote Nippel
schwarze Flow Ex

Denn die Farben des Fahrwerks würden sich dann schön im LRS wieder finden, sogar die Flow EX decals würden dann passen.

Gewicht:
hope 484g
Speichen 350g
Felgen 1012 g = 1846g 

Der mavic hat allerdings nur 1710g
Preis musste mitm guru abquatschen.

musst du dir überlegen was Preis-Leistung für dich besser ist, ich persöhnlich bin ehr gegen einen System-LRS.


----------



## trailterror (15. Januar 2014)

Sorry keph, aber dein vorschlag stell ich mir grausig vor 

Das ding soll sich doch ordentlich fahren. Ich würd mir erst mal die technischen fragen stellen. Kann dieser lrs was? Sind die pneu's für den kunden die richtige wahl etc...


----------



## madre (15. Januar 2014)

Warum sollte sich das Rad mit einer ZTR Flow ex nicht mehr fahren lassen ? Dem traue ich persönlich mehr zu als dem ausgewählten System lrs?


----------



## trailterror (15. Januar 2014)

Ich tendiere in diesselbe richtung 

Mein 2ter abschnitt bezog sich ja auch auf den mavic lrs


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Januar 2014)

goldenen naben und schwarze flow ex...fahrwerk ist ja mal der hammer!


----------



## Loisl13 (15. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Laut Vinc sollte es morgen oder am Mittwoch einen Neuzugang geben



.....und, was sacht der Postbote?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbokeks (15. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören...


Meine Wahl: Schwarze Felgen, Naben und Speichen, grüne (oder goldene) Nippel + entsprechende Ventilkappe - und Schwalbe SG mit der goldenen Aufschrift 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> .....und, was sacht der Postbote?


Bikedealer meines Vertrauens hat am Mittwoch leider geschlossen.....die Hoffnung ist auf morgen ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Januar 2014)

Rein optisch fänd ich den gelben LRS geil.


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Januar 2014)

Heute sind wieder drei gekommen und sogar mal was buntes


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal wieder was mit Pulver!


----------



## psychoo2 (16. Januar 2014)

Postbote meldet auch bei mir Vollzug

Bilder folgen


----------



## NICI-RIDER (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo, sind das Rahmen die in KW 8 kommen sollten?


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Januar 2014)

Nein KW 2


----------



## mhubig (16. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Postbote meldet auch bei mir Vollzug Bilder folgen



Bin gespannt!


----------



## Simbl (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich morgen dazu komm häng ich mal meine Deemax ins grüne Ion. Dann seh ma ob das Gelb passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (16. Januar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen dazu komm häng ich mal meine Deemax ins grüne Ion. Dann seh ma ob das Gelb passt



Simbl… ein Kasten deiner Wahl steht jetzt schon bereit 

@all Vielen Dank für die Einschätzungen inkl. der guten Ideen


----------



## Loisl13 (16. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Postbote meldet auch bei mir Vollzug
> 
> 
> Bilder folgen


..heute noch?


----------



## psychoo2 (16. Januar 2014)

Der Postbote hat mir heute noch große FREUDE gemacht ..
Die Farbe ist einfach nur WAHNSINN....BIN VERLIEBT in SYG !!

DANKE NICOLAI

...mehr Bilder in meinem Profil !!

















Und so schläft der kleine PSYCHOO heute ein ;-) :


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Januar 2014)

Top


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Januar 2014)

Schönes Nicolai in Alutech-Farbe 

Im Ernst: Sehr schön


----------



## AM_Heizer (16. Januar 2014)

Geiler Hobel !


----------



## kephren23 (17. Januar 2014)

Sehr nice!
Aber nich das Pulver runterkuscheln


----------



## Simbl (17. Januar 2014)

Top!


----------



## trailterror (17. Januar 2014)

Hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (17. Januar 2014)

Wie, der kommt nicht mit unter die Decke?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Januar 2014)

Absolut geil!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2014)

Der Burner


----------



## mhubig (17. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2 sehr geil, wirklich sehr geil!


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Januar 2014)

Die Farbe is echt geil. Bin immer noch ganz benebelt.

Sie ist richtig durchsichtig und man kann drunter komplett das Alu sehen und jedes Detail. Sogar die leichten Verfärbungen vom schweißen sind zu erkennen.Genau was ich wollte


----------



## nicolai.fan (17. Januar 2014)

und noch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. Januar 2014)

Das farbschema kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor


----------



## nicolai.fan (17. Januar 2014)

Sachen gibt´s


----------



## cornholio_83 (17. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2  Mega rahmen! Kanns auch net mer abwarten un meiner kommt erst im april


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Januar 2014)

Das RAW mit GOLD is einfach auch sehr stylisch 

@cornholio_83 ...... DANKESCHÖN und durchhalten...bis April is fast nicht mehr lang.

Heute 16 Uhr beginnt der AUFBAU


----------



## webhood (17. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2 Bilder Bilder Bilder, wenns geht auch während dem aufbau, also quasi nen live stream, dann mach ich mir nebenher ein bier auf und hab ein Programm für heute abend.

web


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich will in der Tat mit der GoPro nen kleine Zeitraffer Film über den Aufbau machen.
Hab da so ein paar Ideen im Kopf...Mal schauen wie die sich umsetzten lassen.


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen dazu komm häng ich mal meine Deemax ins grüne Ion. Dann seh ma ob das Gelb passt


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich will in der Tat mit der GoPro nen kleine Zeitraffer Film über den Aufbau machen.
> Hab da so ein paar Ideen im Kopf...Mal schauen wie die sich umsetzten lassen.





Zur Inspiration


----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2014)

was für reifen verbaut ihr so?


----------



## Simbl (17. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


>




Hat echt was. Hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht. 

Über ein paar regionale Bodenseer Bierspezialitäten würd ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Januar 2014)

Wir warten!


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Januar 2014)

Danke für dir Inspiration

Und @Guru ...... Das Gelb passt doch. Find ich ne coole Kombi. 

Hab gerade meinen Rahmen das erste mal bei Tageslicht gesehen....uahhhhh .... Der leuchtet fast von allein.


----------



## Freeerider81 (17. Januar 2014)

Puh, das SYG ist ja der Oberhammer! Damit fällt man auf! 
Sehr viel Spaß beim Aufbau und auf den Trails! 

Das Grün, Gold, Gelb passt doch besser zusammen, als ich dachte! Kommt echt gut!


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Januar 2014)

Kurzes Update


----------



## Spletti (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## trailterror (17. Januar 2014)

Ist das obere ion in "gängigem" grün elox?


----------



## Loisl13 (17. Januar 2014)

Krass,  kaum zwei Tage weg von der Bildfläche kommen jede Menge geiler Rahmen rein.

....nur meiner lasst noch auf sich warten.....

egal...bleibt mehr zeit sich bei einem bier die aufbausessions anzusehen

@psychoo2 : gefällt extrem!!!


----------



## webhood (17. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2 sehr geil, weiter so.

btw. Du hast mir gerade ne gute Idee für meinen nächsten Montageständer gebracht, kannst Du mir vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder von dem machen, gerne auch per PM oder E-Mail.

web


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Januar 2014)

So...fast Vollbracht 

Hab die TUBELESS Reifen neb befüllt bekommen....Hat mich des gefuxt.
Hat hier eventuell jemand nen Tip ? Habs mit meinem Kompressor probiert hat aber 
überhaupt nicht funktioniert :-(

Ansonsten noch paar Kleinigkeiten und dann is gut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (17. Januar 2014)

Schaut echt gut aus! 

Hast du das Ventil aus dem Felgenband geschraubt? Dann sollte es gehen. Viel erfolg!


----------



## Loisl13 (17. Januar 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Schaut echt gut aus!
> 
> Hast du das Ventil aus dem Felgenband geschraubt? Dann sollte es gehen. Viel erfolg!


Top
Gibts wieder eine bike-im-bett pic?


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Januar 2014)

nö...des wird heute nix mehr....morgen dann eventuell ;-)


----------



## boesA_moench (18. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Ich glaube das ding ziehen wir durch… das gelb ist meiner Meinung nach SEHR GEIL… THX Simbl, ich sag nur Waldhaus… wir sollten der Gerät auch noch im Puff taufen…


----------



## boesA_moench (18. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update



Die Farb-Kombi ist der Hammer


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2014)

sehr geil psychoo, besser als das vorrige 
ne rote Klemme vielleicht noch! und der vorbau ist ja leider etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig

@boesA_moench
Ja passt erstaunlicherweise nicht so schlecht mit dem LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> sehr geil psychoo, besser als das vorrige
> ne rote Klemme vielleicht noch! und der vorbau ist ja leider etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig
> 
> @boesA_moench
> Ja passt erstaunlicherweise nicht so schlecht mit dem LRS.



Stimmt...Finds auch besser als der alte....Vorbau ist nur zum testen dran welche Position passt.
Wenn ich die mal gefunden hab kommt ein normaler dran ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Stimmt...Finds auch besser als der alte....Vorbau ist nur zum testen dran welche Position passt.
> Wenn ich die mal gefunden hab kommt ein normaler dran ;-)



stimmt hattest de ja beim vorriegen schon erwähnt, errinere mich 
Diesmal aber immer mit an Bett nehmen


----------



## Simbl (18. Januar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ding ziehen wir durch… das gelb ist meiner Meinung nach SEHR GEIL… THX Simbl, ich sag nur Waldhaus… wir sollten der Gerät auch noch im Puff taufen…



Das machen wir


----------



## n18bmn24 (18. Januar 2014)

Erst mal:
Sau geile Farb-Kombi!

Dann


psychoo2 schrieb:


> So...fast Vollbracht
> Hab die TUBELESS Reifen neb befüllt bekommen....Hat mich des gefuxt.
> Hat hier eventuell jemand nen Tip ? Habs mit meinem Kompressor probiert hat aber
> überhaupt nicht funktioniert :-(



Oje, Contis.
Ventil komplett raus, alten Lappen mit Loch auf die Felge, damit nix verkratzt und mit der Luftpistole reinpusten, bis die Flanken ins Felgenhorn springen.
Dannach eine Seite wieder runterdrücken Milch rein und Ventil montieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

Was meinst du den mit alte Lappen. Hab jetzt mal den Ventil Einsatz raus gemacht. Aber trotz kompressor Krieg ich nicht genug Luft rein damit die Flanke in die Felge springt.


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ding ziehen wir durch… das gelb ist meiner Meinung nach SEHR GEIL… THX Simbl, ich sag nur Waldhaus… wir sollten der Gerät auch noch im Puff taufen…



Das würde ich auch sagen  Hätte echt nicht gedacht dass das soooooooo gut kommt 



Simbl schrieb:


> Das machen wir


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

Es ist vollbracht ....


----------



## n18bmn24 (18. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Was meinst du den mit alte Lappen. Hab jetzt mal den Ventil Einsatz raus gemacht. Aber trotz kompressor Krieg ich nicht genug Luft rein damit die Flanke in die Felge springt.



Nicht nur den Einsatz raus, sondern das ganze Tubeless-Ventils rausnehmen. Dann Reifen aufziehen, soweit wie möglich auf der Felge ausrichten.
In einen Lappen ein Loch machen.
Lappen auf die Felge legen und durch das Ventilloch mit einer Ausblaspistole, nicht mit der Reifenfüllpistole in das Loch pusten.
Der Lappen soll verhindern, daß die Felge durch die Metallspitze der Ausblaspistole verkratzt wird und auch ein bisschen abdichten.

Hierdurch bekommst du viel mehr Luft in den Reifen als durch das Ventil, wodurch der Mantel sollte ins Felgenhorn springen sollte. Ein anständiger Kompressor mit genügend l/min natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Was auch noch hilft: reichlich Seifenwasser (Spüli) auf die Flanken, um das reinspringen zu erleichtern.

Wenn der Mantel drauf ist, eine Seite wieder runter drücken, um das Ventil wieder einbauen zu können. Erneut durch das Ventil befüllen, sollte klappen, wenn eine Seite schon im Felgenhorn sitzt.

Verständlich, oder immer noch Fragen?


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Nicht nur den Einsatz raus, sondern das ganze Tubeless-Ventils rausnehmen. Dann Reifen aufziehen, soweit wie möglich auf der Felge ausrichten.
> In einen Lappen ein Loch machen.
> Lappen auf die Felge legen und durch das Ventilloch mit einer Ausblaspistole, nicht mit der Reifenfüllpistole in das Loch pusten.
> Der Lappen soll verhindern, daß die Felge durch die Metallspitze der Ausblaspistole verkratzt wird und auch ein bisschen abdichten.
> ...



Perfekt erklärt !! DANKE


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Perfekt erklärt !! DANKE



Vorab lass ich jetzt mal nen Schlauch drin...Eventuell passt sich ja der Reifen schon mal ein bisschen an.
Dann probier ich es nächste Woche mal mit der Methode.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (18. Januar 2014)

Sehr geiles Bike!
Schöne Farbzusammenstellunng, finde aber auch das der Eloxguru kephren recht hat und noch ne rote Klemme fehlt.
Bremsleitung vorne würde ich noch innen verlegen.
Sonst genau mein Ding - viel Freude damit


----------



## MLK-LAW (18. Januar 2014)

Hat wer das gewicht eines xl-rahmens (ohne daempfer)? idealerweise zum vergleichen auch die 26" variante?


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

Und Spaß hatten wir auch beim Aufbau....Danke Guru für die Inspiration


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## trailterror (18. Januar 2014)

Welche rahmengrösse ists noch mal; M oder L?


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

Is ein M


----------



## Olca (18. Januar 2014)

seeeeeeehr geil geworden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!	

Die Farbe kommt echt super



Gruß Olli


----------



## Loisl13 (18. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Und Spaß hatten wir auch beim Aufbau....Danke Guru für die Inspiration



Sehr gut! 
Echt geiles Bike  mit einer ausgefallenen Farbe....aber das du auf sowas stehst hattest du ja schon letztes Jahr bewiesen.
Hoffe es klappt das wir dieses jahr mal zusammen die bayrischen trails rocken!

P.S. rote klemme muss her!


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Januar 2014)

[quote="Loisl13, post: 11671115, member: 267518]

P.S. rote klemme muss her![/quote]

Ist in Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (21. Januar 2014)

Und?
Gibt's Neuigkeiten oder sogar erste Fahrberichte?
Wetter passt ja, war am sonntag 3 stunden trails heizen. Ohne schlammpackung!


----------



## psychoo2 (21. Januar 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt ist fürs WE geplant !! Sofern mir nicht der Schnee dazwischen kommt !!

Bike steht brav im Wohnzimmer und ich erschreck jeden morgen und freu mich dann ;-)


----------



## psychoo2 (21. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Echt geiles Bike  mit einer ausgefallenen Farbe....aber das du auf sowas stehst hattest du ja schon letztes Jahr bewiesen.
> Hoffe es klappt das wir dieses jahr mal zusammen die bayrischen trails rocken!
> 
> P.S. rote klemme muss her!




Logisch drehen wir diese Jahr mal ne RUNDE !! Will Deins ja auch mal Probefahren


----------



## Loisl13 (21. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Logisch drehen wir diese Jahr mal ne RUNDE !! Will Deins ja auch mal Probefahren


Du willst doch nur sehen welche farbe schneller ist......

Eins weis ich aber, leider , seit heute. Zum pufftreffen werde ich nicht kommen können. Haben heute mit den jungs unsere grosse tour festgezurrt. Vom 9.7. Bis 14.7 gehts nach Graubünden.
sorry Rainer, des konnt ich jetzt nicht verhindern. Des sind alle so "schlappeflicker" die vom puff kei ahnung haben. Da wurde ich überstimmt

Aber vielleicht ergibt es sich ja an einem anderen tag das wir bayern uns mal auf zum puffpark machen...freuen täts mich schon


----------



## psychoo2 (21. Januar 2014)

Besser ????


----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2014)

Jo! besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Januar 2014)

Um Welten...


----------



## mhubig (22. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2 ist das der 50er?


----------



## psychoo2 (22. Januar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> @psychoo2 ist das der 50er?



Ja....bin den jetzt mal Probe gesessen und der passt mir ganz gut.

6 Grad Neigung


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Januar 2014)

......fehlt nur noch die rote klemme


----------



## psychoo2 (22. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ......fehlt nur noch die rote klemme



Da muss ich erstmal ein passendes Exemplar finden...irgendwelche Vorschläge ??


----------



## hoodride (22. Januar 2014)

ich würde eine tune nehmen, die hält.


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Januar 2014)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p164_Wuerger-Sattelklemme.html

Gibts auch als schraubversion


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Januar 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> ich würde eine tune nehmen, die hält.Anhang anzeigen 268940


...punkt geht an dich. Warst schneller


----------



## hoodride (22. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p164_Wuerger-Sattelklemme.html
> 
> Gibts auch als schraubversion


khjh/(/Hhjg%%fgjhkl445666
Der geht natürlich auch, den hab ich aber leider nicht in rot


----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2014)

Würger is top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (22. Januar 2014)

Soooooooo, der Postbote war mal wieder da.
Bis auf bremse bin ich nun teilemäßig vollständig.


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

@guru39 : was macht eingentlich der grün-gelb-schwarze jamaica-bomber? Scho fertig?


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2 : hast Du Dein Bike schon mal an die Waage gehängt??


----------



## psychoo2 (23. Januar 2014)

Ja...ist schon an der Waage gehängt.

Inkl. Pedale bin ich jetzt bei 14.1 KG

knappe 13,7KG ohne Pedale


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

Hmmmm, schade.hast ja dann dein angepeiltes Gewicht knapp verfehlt, zumindest mit pedalen, oder?


----------



## psychoo2 (23. Januar 2014)

Naja...da bei allen Herstellern das Gewicht immer ohne Pedale angegeben wird 
sag ich mal ich hab mein Ziel erreicht.

Wenn jetzt dann noch das umrüsten auf Tubeless klappt sogar mit Pedalen.
Und 13.9KG inkl. Pedale wäre dann schon mal was , oder ?


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

Und dann noch die Gewichtsersparnis vom roten Würger
Ich finde dann ist es ein guter Wert.


----------



## psychoo2 (23. Januar 2014)

Find ich auch...Ist in Summe dann ein ganzes Kilo leichter als mein erste ION 16 !

Und das ohne Performance einbusen !


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist wiederum sehr gut.
Und dann noch als 650b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

.......ahhhhh! Nein, du bist doch bei 16kg.

Hast die drei kg stahlkette mit sicherheitsschloß vergessen


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> @guru39 : was macht eingentlich der grün-gelb-schwarze jamaica-bomber? Scho fertig?



leider noch nichts im Anmarsch


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> leider noch nichts im Anmarsch


 
...ich meinet eigentlich den von boesA mönch. Wolltest Du den net komplett aufbauen?

..meiner sollte ja diese Woche gebruzzelt werden..deshalb habe ich mich wieder hingelegt und warte entspannt. Dauert ja bis der eloxiert wird und verschickt wird....


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich meinte doch auch das da die Teile die fehlen noch nicht im Anmarsch sind, Kurbel, Laufräder etc...


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Januar 2014)

Ahhhhhhhsoooooo


----------



## Boondog (23. Januar 2014)

i

Ich bin bei 13,85Kg inkl. Pedale und Schläuche.... 
Tubless ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (23. Januar 2014)

Was wiegst du ? Frag wegen des Laufradsatzes für das Bike.


----------



## boesA_moench (23. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> leider noch nichts im Anmarsch



Geduld ist das Vertrauen, daß alles kommt, wenn die Zeit dafür reif ist


----------



## Boondog (23. Januar 2014)

62kg


----------



## madre (23. Januar 2014)

Ok mit 62 kg geht das vermutlich


----------



## Hanghim (24. Januar 2014)

Melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Hab mir auch so ein Teil bestellt ohne Testfahrt und würde mal gerne Erfahrungen von Euch hören. Insbesondere auch wie die BOS Gabel harmoniert. Meins kommt wohl im Mai. Hoffe ich hab damit noch mehr Spaß als mit dem alten Stuhl.
Hat hier auch jemand XL? 
Gruß


----------



## Loisl13 (24. Januar 2014)

Hanghim schrieb:


> Melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Hab mir auch so ein Teil bestellt ohne Testfahrt und würde mal gerne Erfahrungen von Euch hören. Insbesondere auch wie die BOS Gabel harmoniert. Meins kommt wohl im Mai. Hoffe ich hab damit noch mehr Spaß als mit dem alten Stuhl.
> Hat hier auch jemand XL?
> Gruß


 

Wilkommen! 
Glaube XL hat hier keiner geordert. Ich hab nen L bestellt.
War Dein "alter Stuhl" ein Liteville? Warum bist Du jetzt gewechselt? Tät mich mal interessieren...
Wie wirst Du Deinen neuen aufbauen?


----------



## Hanghim (24. Januar 2014)

Ja fahre ein 901 und hatte mal Bock auf was neues und wollte auch mal wegen meiner Größe 650b probieren. Das Liteville ist mir gefühlt ein bißchen zu kurz und da kam mir halt das neue Ion in den Sinn. Bin jetzt echt gespannt ob das besser ist.


----------



## madre (25. Januar 2014)

Wie groß bist de denn das du xl bestellt hast?


----------



## Hanghim (25. Januar 2014)

1,96 m


----------



## Hanghim (25. Januar 2014)

1,96


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (25. Januar 2014)

Ok da hast du es leicht nd kannst immer die größte grösse nehmen.


----------



## Hanghim (25. Januar 2014)

Stimmt hab ich noch nie so positiv betrachtet.


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Januar 2014)

Und jetzt soll nochmal einer sagen ich würde nicht auf Euch hören 

Jetzt kommt nix mehr dran. Und Tubeless hat jetzt auch funktioniert.


----------



## hoodride (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut, aber der Sticker hinten muss noch gegen sowas in Rot getauscht werden.



oder so eins




Und dann noch alle Schrauben, Speichennippel, der Steuersatz, die Fahrwerks-Versteller eloxieren und nen Satz rote Hope E4 
(Spaß)


----------



## Loisl13 (26. Januar 2014)

So, melde Vollzug. Einkaufsaktion beendet mit folgendem Resultat:


Kephren23, haste gesehen? Ist auch elox dabei!

So, , jetzt muß nur noch der Rahmen kommen. ....


----------



## Loisl13 (26. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Und jetzt soll nochmal einer sagen ich würde nicht auf Euch hören
> 
> .


Brav!


----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> So, melde Vollzug. Einkaufsaktion beendet mit folgendem Resultat:Anhang anzeigen 269786
> Kephren23, haste gesehen? Ist auch elox dabei!
> 
> So, , jetzt muß nur noch der Rahmen kommen. ....



Klar hab ich gesehen, blaue Bore-Caps und Hebel-Stellschrauben?
Nur die Kurbel passt irgendwie nicht ganz zum Rest!


----------



## boesA_moench (26. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> So, melde Vollzug. Einkaufsaktion beendet mit folgendem Resultat:Anhang anzeigen 269786
> Kephren23, haste gesehen? Ist auch elox dabei!
> 
> So, , jetzt muß nur noch der Rahmen kommen. ....



Echtholz- Parkett oder Laminat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (26. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Klar hab ich gesehen, blaue Bore-Caps und Hebel-Stellschrauben?
> Nur die Kurbel passt irgendwie nicht ganz zum Rest!



Naja....a bisserl was anderes ist ja auch noch dabei

...die kurbel hat seinen Grund, aber ob die farblich so bleibt? Mal sehen.
Bin halt nen fan von 3-fach. Und da ist sie einfach geil.


----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

3fach brauch man bei so nem Bike einfach nicht!
aber du hasst auch Nobby's. 
lieber nen "dickeren" Reifen und nen KB-weniger.
Schneller als mit 36 - 11 kann man damit ehh nicht wirklich werden!


----------



## Loisl13 (26. Januar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:
			
		

> Echtholz- Parkett oder Laminat?


Halllloooooo? Echtholz Parkett.!
Leg doch die teuren teile net auf nen plaste boden


----------



## Loisl13 (26. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 3fach brauch man bei so nem Bike einfach nicht!
> aber du hasst auch Nobby's.
> lieber nen "dickeren" Reifen und nen KB-weniger.
> Schneller als mit 36 - 11 kann man damit ehh nicht wirklich werden!


Die nobbys (2.35) sind nur mal zum testen...so die riesen Erfahrung mit 650b hab ich ja auch noch nicht 

über die Übersetzung kann mann viel diskutierten.  hat alles seine vor und nachteile. Wie die lr grösse ja auch.
Bin halt oft in den Alpen unterwegs und da ist mir die Bandbreite lieber....


----------



## madre (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde auch für die Alpen reicht 2 fach locker. Bin dort 22/36 gefahren. Leicht genug alle mal und wenn ich bei 45 km/h noch mit trete habe ich mir für runter definitiv die falsche Strecke ausgesucht denn dann bin ich auf Asphalt unterwegs 

Auch wenn hier im IBC Schwalbe als unfahrbar gilt bin ich mit dem 650b Hans damp als Allrounder bisher super klar gekommen. Für den Schlamm habe ich grade noch n Dirty Dan für vorne gekauft. Für Saalbach im Sommer gibts dann n Magic Marry in der super Gravitation Versionen dazu.


----------



## boesA_moench (26. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Halllloooooo? Echtholz Parkett.!
> Leg doch die teuren teile net auf nen plaste boden



Dein Rahmen war RAW oder TITAN ELOX... Extra Love Blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (26. Januar 2014)

Und dann noch alle Schrauben, Speichennippel, der Steuersatz, die Fahrwerks-Versteller eloxieren und nen Satz rote Hope E4 
(Spaß)[/quote]


kephren23 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, aber der Sticker hinten muss noch gegen sowas in Rot getauscht werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar Kephren...dann gebe ich hier jetzt offiziell eine Bestellung für so einen roten Sticker hier ab..


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Alles klar Kephren...dann gebe ich hier jetzt offiziell eine Bestellung für so einen roten Sticker hier ab..



Na die musste schon bei apliquet bestellen 
metallic red vielleicht.


----------



## bastea82 (27. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht ....




Die Farbe ist echt Endstufe! 
Ich denke in der Realität nochmals besser als auf den Bildern, der Wahnsinn. 
Ich will das jetzt auch. Sofort. 

Bas


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Januar 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist echt Endstufe!
> Ich denke in der Realität nochmals besser als auf den Bildern, der Wahnsinn.
> Ich will das jetzt auch. Sofort.
> 
> Bas



In der Tat....bei Tageslicht in echt ist die Farbe fast a bisserl TOO MUCH....wobei ein Nicolai
nie TOO MUCH sein kann ;-) Aber Spaß bei Seite.

je nach Licht sieht die Farbe anders aus...geht von Grüngelb über bis Neongrün.


----------



## Loisl13 (27. Januar 2014)

boesA_moencloost: 11692564 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Rahmen war RAW oder TITAN ELOX... Extra Love Blau


Titan elox + extra love blau


----------



## trailterror (27. Januar 2014)

@psychoo2 

Zieh dein ding durch.

und vor allem soll das ding ordentlich gerockt werden


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Titan elox + extra love blau



Auf den bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt !!


----------



## bastea82 (27. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> In der Tat....bei Tageslicht in echt ist die Farbe fast a bisserl TOO MUCH....wobei ein Nicolai
> nie TOO MUCH sein kann ;-) Aber Spaß bei Seite.
> 
> je nach Licht sieht die Farbe anders aus...geht von Grüngelb über bis Neongrün.



Genau mein Ding, schön dezent. 
Ich befürchte dass ich mal nachfragen muss ob die Nicolaianer mir das nachträglich pulvern.

Bas


----------



## hoschi2007 (27. Januar 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Genau mein Ding, schön dezent.
> Ich befürchte dass ich mal nachfragen muss ob die Nicolaianer mir das nachträglich pulvern.
> 
> Bas


...dann gib mal hier Bescheid wie die Antwort lautet


----------



## mhubig (27. Januar 2014)

So, gemächlich und bedächtig geht's hier auch endlich etwas weiter ...








Morgen messe ich den ERD nach, bestelle die Speichen und am WE spiele ich dann
mal Laufradbauer ... ;-)

(*Nachtrag:* Der ERD der WTB Frequency i-25 650b ist 565mm!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

Doppelt hält besser?


----------



## mhubig (27. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Doppelt hält besser?



Hä wiso? Hat doch vier Räder oder ... sonst würd's doch umfallen! 

(Ne is' für nen Kumpel, der baut sich auch ein ION auf...)


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hä wiso? Hat doch vier Räder oder ... sonst würd's doch umfallen!
> 
> (Ne is' für nen Kumpel, der baut sich auch ein ION auf...)



Werden es Zwillinge?


----------



## Hanghim (28. Januar 2014)

Komme noch mal zu meiner Frage von oben. Hats mal jemand auch gefahren. Würde ja mal gerne dazu was hören.


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Januar 2014)

Hanghim schrieb:


> Komme noch mal zu meiner Frage von oben. Hats mal jemand auch gefahren. Würde ja mal gerne dazu was hören.


 
 Okay....dann fang ich mal an...Bin am Samstag ne kleine Installationsrunde gefahren...25 km / 400hm.
Trails waren aber sehr matschig und der Wald im allgemeinen ziemlich rutschig.

Nach ein paar Korrekturen an Sattel und Cockpit hab ich mich sofort wohl auf dem Bike gefühlt. Man sitzt schön Zentral
im Bike was einem ein gutes Gefühl fürs Bike vermittelt und man sich ziemlich sicher fühlt.

Im Vergleich zum 26 Zoller find ich es minimal weniger wendig in engen Kehren. Geht zwar auch ums Eck aber man
muss sich schon bisserl besser konzentrieren und sauberer fahren. Bergab vermittelt es sehr viel Sicherheit und in Verbindung
mit der Pike und den größeren Rädern geht das Ding echt genial über Steine und Wurzeln.

Bin in der Einstellung LOW (Werkseinstellung) gefahren und hatte mir ner 175er Kurbel 2 mal leichten Kontakt mit dem 
Boden. Das ist mir mit dem 26er nicht passiert.

Mehr kann ich leider auf Grund des schlechten Wetters und der kurzen Tour leider noch nicht berichten.....

Resumee......ICH LIEBE ES !


----------



## Hanghim (28. Januar 2014)

Hört sich ja schon mal vielversprechend an. Dauert nur leider noch so lang.


----------



## mhubig (28. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Werden es Zwillinge?



Ne nicht direkt, wir bauen halt zusammen auf ...


----------



## mhubig (31. Januar 2014)

So die Pedale sind gekommen:


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2014)

Gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (1. Februar 2014)

Es geht vorran


----------



## psychoo2 (1. Februar 2014)

So....jetzt is aber endgültig Schluss .... 

Danke @kephren23 für den Tipp !!
Heute noch die letzte Fotosession abgeschlossen und jetzt geht's in den Dreck


----------



## kephren23 (1. Februar 2014)

Gern  viel besser!
Jetzt noch.......


----------



## mhubig (4. Februar 2014)

Und wieder hat der Postman geklingelt:






Diesmal was für's Cockpit ....


----------



## psychoo2 (4. Februar 2014)

Und bald kommt auch das Rähmchen


----------



## Loisl13 (4. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Und wieder hat der Postman geklingelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! 
Hab ich auch bestellt und bekommen. Finde den Vorbau extrem schön gemacht
..werdens vielleicht doch drillinge und wir wissen noch nichts davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (4. Februar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Und bald kommt auch das Rähmchen



Hoffentlich. Warte auch schon sehnsuchtig auf news aus'm Puff.....


----------



## psychoo2 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe auf schönes Wetter am WE und die nächste Tour ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Und wieder hat der Postman geklingelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lustisch, bei mir genau die gleiche Teileart heut angekommen für mein Zwangs 650B


----------



## boesA_moench (4. Februar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Warte auch schon sehnsuchtig auf news aus'm Puff.....



frag mich mal einer


----------



## Simbl (4. Februar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> frag mich mal einer



Dafür kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das deins eins der 16er des Jahres wird. Die Laufräder sind ja schonmal drinne


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2014)

@Jörg

Effi ion 20?


----------



## kephren23 (4. Februar 2014)

Wird schon Jungs, letztes Jahr hat es immerhin bis zum 14.03 gedauert, bis die ersten Rahmen angekommen sind 



trailterror schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> Effi ion 20?



Davon geh ich mal aus.


----------



## bastea82 (5. Februar 2014)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> ...dann gib mal hier Bescheid wie die Antwort lautet



166,65€ inkl. MwSt. plus 70-100€ Kosten für Nachbearbeitungen

Edit: Bezogen auf die Frage was ein nachträgliches Pulvern in der Farbe kosten würde


----------



## mhubig (5. Februar 2014)

So die Freundin meinte ich solle mal *langsam* machen mit dem ganzen Bike Zeug:






Hihi


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

E4?
Wie meint sie das? noch langsamer geht doch gar nicht?
Oder sind für sie keine Schuhe letzten Monat drin gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (5. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> E4?



Jup! Vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm. Ausserdem noch der Adapter
für die Gabel und eine hübsche Sattelklemme von Thomson. Ach ja
und 'n paar Spacer ...



kephren23 schrieb:


> Wie meint sie das? noch langsamer geht doch gar nicht?
> Oder sind für sie keine Schuhe letzten Monat drin gewesen?



Nee, nur 'ne Tasche ...


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Jup! Vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm. Ausserdem noch der Adapter
> für die Gabel und eine hübsche Sattelklemme von Thomson. Ach ja
> und 'n paar Spacer ...
> 
> ...



Den Rest hab ich gesehen 

Naja ne Tasche ist doch wohl genug , oder hat sie erst 15 "verschiedene"?


----------



## Loisl13 (5. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> So die Freundin meinte ich solle mal *langsam* machen mit dem ganzen Bike Zeug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin mal gespannt wenn unsere bikes fertig sind.....scheint das die , zumindest von den Teilen, ziemlich gleich werden.
Wie sieht dein Rahmen nochmal aus und wann soll er kommen?


----------



## mhubig (6. Februar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ... scheint das die, zumindest von den Teilen, ziemlich gleich werden.
> Wie sieht dein Rahmen nochmal aus und wann soll er kommen?



Ziemlich genau so und kommen soll er in KW14:


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Februar 2014)

oh je....KW14 is ja wirklich noch ne Zeit hin....Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft und Ausdauer ! ;-)


----------



## mhubig (7. Februar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> oh je....KW14 is ja wirklich noch ne Zeit hin....



Ja! Noch 7 Wochen oder

53 Tage oder

1272 Stunden oder

76,320 Minuten oder

4,579,200 Sekunden!
Wie soll man dass nur aushalten?? 

Vielleicht mach ich ja solange dieses Trinkspiel auf Facebook mit ... ?!


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Februar 2014)

naja...wenn Du das machst wirds wohl diese Jahr nix mehr mit Radeln....
dann musst eher auf ENTZUG ;-)


----------



## Loisl13 (7. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ja! Noch 7 Wochen oder
> 
> 53 Tage oder
> 
> ...


Es geht!
Ich bin quasi auf der Zielgeraden. Noch 2 Wochen oder

- 14 Tage
- 336 stunden
- 20.160 Minuten
-1.209.600 Sekunden

....und ich lebe noch, bin ( noch) nicht Alkohol abhangig, und bin noch nicht geschieden.  Das einzig negative ist das Loch auf dem Konto.
Und das wird ja bekanntlich noch größer wenn der Guru anruft!!

Also, halte durch, es lohnt sich!


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Februar 2014)

Ach Geld und Konto.... Is doch blos bedrucktes Papier. Dann lieber ein Lächeln morgen auf dem Gesicht wenn ich in den Trail einbiege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2014)

mein erstes PS Bild, ever ever ever


----------



## pfalz (7. Februar 2014)

John Deere?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> John Deere?



Der normale Stadtmensch kennt gerade mal Fendt...du mußt schon ein Bild anhängen das sie wissen was das ist 







Der hat sogar 2 verschiedenen Laufradgrößen 

G.


----------



## boesA_moench (7. Februar 2014)

Projekt: Buffalo Soldier


----------



## pfalz (7. Februar 2014)

@LB Jörg 
Ha, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht...als Mannheimer denk ich halt nur Lanz, John Deere und Benz...


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2014)

Lasst uns die Ernte einholen! 
Schöner Trekker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (8. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> mein erstes PS Bild, ever ever ever


Was meinst Du mit "PS Bild"?


----------



## Simbl (8. Februar 2014)

Photo Shop


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

Wohl das er die Farbe von den Felgen etwas verändert hat.

Aber die Kombi von diesem grün mit gold und schwarzem Hebel ist absolut genial. 

G.


----------



## pratt (8. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Photo Shop


Achso Ja!

In einem kann ich mich jetzt auch hier Outen > habe auch eins (ION16 27,5) bestellt, schon am 6.12.2013.
Ich darf auch noch bis Ostern warten und bis dahin das alte AM auffahren.


----------



## psychoo2 (8. Februar 2014)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## julzach (9. Februar 2014)

10 Tage vor Produktionsplan geliefert! Der Rahmen ist ein Traum (Ion16 27,5 in L, raw). Ein paar Bilder zum Genießen vom Bikebauer...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2014)

...zweitbeste Farbe die geht 

G.


----------



## Ritzie (9. Februar 2014)

Bitteschön:

































Schönes Wochenende,
Moritz


----------



## madre (9. Februar 2014)

@julzach ist das dein Rahmen beim Thomas? Wenn ich die Kohle beisammen habe könnte so einer auch meiner werde .


----------



## mhubig (9. Februar 2014)

@Ritzie Echt Toll geworden, voll Porno!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julzach (9. Februar 2014)

Ja das ist meiner 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## boesA_moench (9. Februar 2014)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Config ... Die Laufräder 
Concrads vom See


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

julzach schrieb:


> 10 Tage vor Produktionsplan geliefert! Der Rahmen ist ein Traum (Ion16 27,5 in L, raw). Ein paar Bilder zum Genießen vom Bikebauer...



Sehr geil  aber die Bilder dürften ruhig etwas größer sein!



Ritzie schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schick mal was anderes mit den Violetten Speichen .


Ist die doppelte Leitungsführung an der Schwinge jetzt Standard?

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## defjanski (9. Februar 2014)

was habt ihr denn für die Zuführung beim bestellen angegeben, wenn ihr ne reverb stealth einbaut? oder kommt das standardmässig mit 3-zug-führung nach hinten? (bremse,reverb, schaltwerk)?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Reverb ist standard!


----------



## julzach (9. Februar 2014)

Fotos vom Aufbau... Da der Rahmen vorzeitig geliefert wurde, hatte ich leider noch nicht alle Teile vorliegen. Dh das setup wird sich noch leicht ändern (u.a. Schaltwerk, Lenker, Vorbau)

Startpunkt:


----------



## psychoo2 (9. Februar 2014)

Die Schonzeit ist vorbei ;-)


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Februar 2014)

Unglaublich die Farbe wirkt dreckig noch besser.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Flecktarn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (9. Februar 2014)

So, ohne hier der Raw Fraktion zu nahe treten zu wollen. Ich weiß, sieht super aus, íst viel umweltschonender, gut kombinierbar, so schlicht blablabla. Dieses GRÜN ist einfach nur der Knaller. Lasst mal alle wieder nen bißchen Farbe in die Welt.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Wo du recht hast!


----------



## julzach (9. Februar 2014)

Hier ist das Ergebnis vom Wochenende. @Martin1508 bitte Augen zu, das bike ist auch beim Aufbau raw geblieben ;-)













Final wird es knapp unter 13,5kg liegen...


----------



## madre (9. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Was ist das für eine Rahmengrösse ? Wie groß bist du ?


----------



## julzach (9. Februar 2014)

bike ist L bei 192


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2014)

Geil 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (10. Februar 2014)

super bike! vor allem die LR mit dem bischen blau sind genau mein Ding.  top!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. Februar 2014)

julzach schrieb:


> Hier ist das Ergebnis vom Wochenende. @Martin1508 bitte Augen zu, das bike ist auch beim Aufbau raw geblieben ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traumhaft 5 Sterne .Neidfaktor sehr sehr hoch.

gesendet vom 301Mk8


----------



## dergabbagandalf (11. Februar 2014)

Hab mein RAW Ion 16 in 27,5" auch beim Thomas geordert,allerdings rotes ExtraLove kanns kaum erwarten. Wird beim aufbauen bestimmt ähnlich aussehen.
@ Julzach: welche Vorbaulänge fährst du? Bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast du? Hab mir bei rund 184cm Größe und 87cm SL auch das L geordert, ich kam mit dem Testbike super zurecht.


----------



## mhubig (12. Februar 2014)

Darf ich vorstellen, Pike der Dunkle






Zwei Päckchen noch, die Bestellorgie neigt sich dem Ende ...


----------



## kephren23 (12. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber Pike kann ich nich mehr sehen .


----------



## mhubig (12. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Pike kann ich nich mehr sehen .



Jo da is schon was dran ... aber alle Alternativen (160mm, 650B)
sind entweder erheblich teurer oder noch nicht verfügbar!

Manitou Mattoc -> (noch) nicht lieferbar.
SR Suntour Auron -> nicht (niemals?) lieferbar.
X-Fusion Sweep -> (noch) nicht lieferbar.
BOS Devill -> Teuer.
Fox Float 34 -> Teuer!.

Da kommt man im Moment an der Pike echt nicht vorbei!
Ach ja, in live sieht sie auch wirklich geil aus!


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2014)

Die vengeance halt noch...ist aber ein gutes stück schwerer...

Rückruderaktion: ist nicht fürs ion zugelassen....


----------



## reflux (12. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Jo da is schon was dran ... aber alle Alternativen (160mm, 650B)
> sind entweder erheblich teurer oder noch nicht verfügbar!
> 
> Manitou Mattoc -> (noch) nicht lieferbar.
> ...


in weiß ist die sweep bei wiggle lieferbar


----------



## madre (12. Februar 2014)

naja und die Performance der Pike soll halt auch einfach gut sein. Es muss ja nicht zwingend was anderes sein . Erst recht nicht wenn das andere schlechter und/oder teurer ist .


----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Februar 2014)

ION 16 27,5"




































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (12. Februar 2014)

@julzach : deins wieder?
Schön!
@Martin1508 :Augen zu!


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Februar 2014)

Jap


----------



## Loisl13 (12. Februar 2014)

Gibt bald was mit a bisserl elox......
KW 9 solls wohl jetzt werden


----------



## hartner__ (13. Februar 2014)

Hat mal jemand zweieinhalb riesen für mich ? 
was für eine schönheit, diese Ms. Ion 16


----------



## julzach (13. Februar 2014)

@Loisl13 ja, das ist meins. Bessere Fotos vom Thomas 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heili24 (15. Februar 2014)

Wo bekomm ich den Pulverlack vom Ion 16 27,5 her? Dieses Hamma neongiftgrün


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Februar 2014)

Du meinst wohl das SYG ..... Das gibts direkt bei Nicolai ;-)


----------



## Heili24 (15. Februar 2014)

Machen die das auch für Fremdrahmen?


----------



## Simbl (15. Februar 2014)

Ich denke nicht da die Pulverbeschichtung direkt bei Nicolai gemacht wird und nicht wie eloxal ausser Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2014)

Heili24 schrieb:


> Machen die das auch für Fremdrahmen?



ja.


----------



## kephren23 (15. Februar 2014)

Und die machen das top


----------



## boesA_moench (15. Februar 2014)

Förster Grün- Elox kommt gut


----------



## kephren23 (15. Februar 2014)

Wir reden doch von neon lasur powder


----------



## boesA_moench (15. Februar 2014)

upps... nehme alles zurück


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Februar 2014)

Heili24 schrieb:


> Machen die das auch für Fremdrahmen?



ja alle außer Canyon und Liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili24 (16. Februar 2014)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ja alle außer Canyon und Liteville



Verdammmt


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Februar 2014)

Heili24 schrieb:


> Verdammmt


----------



## psychoo2 (16. Februar 2014)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ja alle außer Canyon und Liteville


Und das ist auch GUT So


----------



## Olca (16. Februar 2014)

Und die Farbe ist soooooooooooooooooo geil


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2014)




----------



## psychoo2 (16. Februar 2014)

Erste längere und vorallem trockenere Tour mitm neuen ION

Und seid gnädig mit mir...bin mit der Kamera noch nicht so eins ;-)


----------



## dergabbagandalf (16. Februar 2014)

Hi, ich bin gerade auf shopping-tour für mein neues Ion. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Federgabel. Bin auf die X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Air mit 170mm Federweg ergänzend zur Pike gestoßen. Leider finde ich kaum Infos zu den aktuellen Modellen. Es gab wohl Probleme mit Knackgeräuschen. Aber vor allem wie sieht es mit der Performance der Gabel aus? Weiß hier jemand näheres wie die Gabel ins Ion passt? Soll ja auch für 27,5" geeignet sein...


----------



## reflux (16. Februar 2014)

ich empfehle dir die x-fusion sweep


----------



## dergabbagandalf (16. Februar 2014)

Und warum ausgerechnet die?


----------



## frfreshman (18. Februar 2014)

Die Vengeance HLR COIL ist die beste Gabel die ich je gefahren habe. Keine Ahnung ob X-Fusion mit Luft ein ähnliches Meisterwerk vollbracht hat. Alle anderen Luftgabeln haben mich bisher enttäuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (18. Februar 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Und warum ausgerechnet die?


Bin Performancetechnisch noch nie von xfusion enttäuscht worden und zum anderen kostet die Gabel  unter 500€ - preisleistung ist da ungeschlagen - hab sie auch fürs Argon am bestellt und leichter als die vengeance


----------



## madre (18. Februar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Bin Performancetechnisch noch nie von xfusion enttäuscht worden und zum anderen kostet die Gabel  unter 500€ - preisleistung ist da ungeschlagen - hab sie auch fürs Argon am bestellt und leichter als die vengeance


aber gefahren bist du sie noch nicht ?


----------



## reflux (18. Februar 2014)

nö


----------



## Remedy_AA (18. Februar 2014)

Ist das ein M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr? 

ps: schööner Rahmen 



Ritzie schrieb:


> Bitteschön:


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Sieht aufjedenfall so aus!


----------



## Remedy_AA (18. Februar 2014)

könnte das passen bei 177cm (vielleich werdens ja noch 180 ) und kurzem Vorbau (30-40mm)? 
liebäugele mit der Vecnum Sattelstütze, bei 200mm Weg wollte ich die dann aber auch nutzen  deswegen S Sattelrohr


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Sollte passen, irgendwo haben ich das hier mal aufgelistet


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Februar 2014)

wann is es denn jetzt bei Dir soweit @Loisl13


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2014)

Die Hebamme sagt bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (19. Februar 2014)

Remedy_AA schrieb:


> könnte das passen bei 177cm (vielleich werdens ja noch 180 ) und kurzem Vorbau (30-40mm)?
> liebäugele mit der Vecnum Sattelstütze, bei 200mm Weg wollte ich die dann aber auch nutzen  deswegen S Sattelrohr



Servus,

Bei mir passt das mit einem S-Rahmen mit 1,80m sehr gut! Mit der Reverb ist es etwas eng, geht aber noch. Mit der Movolec sollte es perfekt passen.
Es kommt aber mehr auf deine Schrittlänge, als auf deine Körpergröße an!


----------



## pratt (19. Februar 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Es kommt aber mehr auf deine Schrittlänge, als auf deine Körpergröße an!



Und in Heidelberg haben die meisten recht kurze Beine?


----------



## kephren23 (19. Februar 2014)

Okay hier sollte eigentlich ein Link stehen aber das geht irgendwie nicht 

Also auf Seite 7 in diesem Thread, habe ich mal alles ausgerechnet, paar kleine Ungenauigkeiten könnte drin sein, also nur Richtwerte!

*Edit:* Achso genau, die Ungenauigkeit besteht darin das ich teilweise die mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze nicht bedacht hatte.
Einstecktiefe bezieht sich immer auf den höheren Wert.
Sprich bei Rahmengröße S ergibt sich eine geringe Beinlänge, wenn die Sattelstütze eine mindest Einstecktiefe >78mm hat.


----------



## Remedy_AA (19. Februar 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Bei mir passt das mit einem S-Rahmen mit 1,80m sehr gut! Mit der Reverb ist es etwas eng, geht aber noch. Mit der Movolec sollte es perfekt passen.
> Es kommt aber mehr auf deine Schrittlänge, als auf deine Körpergröße an!



Meintest du mit einem Gr. M Oberrohr?

schrittlänge knapp unter 90cm. grad eben mal grob gemesssen. komme mit der moveloc ganz eingesteckt komplett ausgefahren und 400mm sitzrohr (Gr. S) mit 175mm Kurbeln auf 88,3cm, das ist ja schonmal vielversprechend..


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. Februar 2014)

Ne, ich fahr ein Standard S-Rahmen 26" mit 45er Vorbau. Bin aber was die Rahmengröße angeht recht speziell! 
Hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 86cm. Bei mir reicht es, wie geschrieben mit der Reverb gerade so. Mit der Movolec wird es besser!


----------



## kephren23 (19. Februar 2014)

Moveloc auch auf Seite 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy_AA (19. Februar 2014)

wird wohl vom einsatzbereich doch eher ein M mit 30mm Vorbau. langes oberrohr ist ja jetzt modern 

edit @ kephren23: perfekt, danke. alles gefunden und müsste sogar passen, dann schau ich mal nach dem oberrohr...


----------



## dergabbagandalf (20. Februar 2014)

So, die ersten Teile für mein Rad sind geklommen. Werd schon ganz hibbelig...


----------



## kephren23 (20. Februar 2014)

Schonmal geil


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Februar 2014)

...nachdem der rahmen noch auf sich warten lässt hab ich schon mal die Komandozentrale fertig gebastelt.  Konnts net erwarten.....


----------



## boesA_moench (20. Februar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 274495 Anhang anzeigen 274498
> ...nachdem der rahmen noch auf sich warten lässt hab ich schon mal die Komandozentrale fertig gebastelt.  Konnts net erwarten.....



nice


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2014)

eine kleine wixxvorlage


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Februar 2014)

Die Mavics passen da echt Super rein.


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Februar 2014)

sabber!!! besonders die deville und captain kirk


----------



## kephren23 (21. Februar 2014)

Sehr cool geworden


----------



## Simbl (21. Februar 2014)

Eins der besten 16er hier. Holst du es morgen ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2014)

hol ich ab Morgen/Heut


----------



## Simbl (22. Februar 2014)

Du doch net


----------



## michi3 (22. Februar 2014)

bestes ION!


----------



## julzach (22. Februar 2014)

für alle Theoretiker...





Also,
1) Ein Ion16 27,5 unter 13,5 kg zu bauen ist gar nicht so einfach, ohne Kompromisse bei Haltbarkeit
2) Gewichtsangaben weichen meist nach oben ab ;-)
3) Vor allem bei RockShox ;-)))
4) Selbst wenn das Gewicht zentraler Bestandteil der beworbenen Produkteigenschaften ist, kann das tatsächliche Gewicht abweichen (zB bei Fizik Sattel)

was noch,
XT Bremsscheiben sind hässlich...

PS: Die 100er Gewichtsabweichung beim Rahmen konnte ich nicht bewerten, da ich das Sollgewicht des Rahmens in meiner Größe nicht kannte. Kann sein, dass das Gewicht voll auf Ziel liegt.


----------



## Loisl13 (22. Februar 2014)

Ist doch ein top kampfgewicht! 

Was haste nochmal für eine Rahmengrösse?


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2014)

Neuer Alu/Titanschraubensatz dann haste es  und nen Schraubwürger.

Sattelklemme fehlt in der Liste oder beim Rahmen mit gewogen?


----------



## Simbl (22. Februar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ding ziehen wir durch… das gelb ist meiner Meinung nach SEHR GEIL… THX Simbl, ich sag nur Waldhaus… wir sollten der Gerät auch noch im Puff taufen…



Vielen dank dafür! Ich trink grat eins auf dich und dein neues Bike! Klasse Stoff!


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2014)

Zum Wohle!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2014)

Jetzt hab ich durst....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (22. Februar 2014)




----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Vielen dank dafür! Ich trink grat eins auf dich und dein neues Bike! Klasse Stoff!




Von mir auch vielen Dank 

Super Gesöff 

Bitte zum Pufftreffen mitbringen


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2014)

Jaja erstmal kommt das Wurzelpuffbier an den Start bevor es hier was anderes aufgetischt wird!


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2014)




----------



## julzach (22. Februar 2014)

@Loisl13 das ist ein L Rahmen

@kephren23 was ist das für ein Schraubensatz von dem du sprichst? Von Nicolai? Was kostet der und was bringt es ggü. dem Standardsatz?


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2014)

Nee muss man sich schon selber zusammenstellen, sieht ca so aus!



Hat bei mir 128g gebracht und ich hab nicht alle Schrauben getauscht.
Aber 100g spart man fast immer bei nem Fully, kostet jedoch auch nen paar Euro.

@guru39 für dieses Jahr dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (23. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Vielen dank dafür! Ich trink grat eins auf dich und dein neues Bike! Klasse Stoff!





guru39 schrieb:


> Von mir auch vielen Dank
> 
> Super Gesöff
> 
> Bitte zum Pufftreffen mitbringen



Von meiner Seite Vielen Dank 

Bin die erste Runde mit der Maschine gefahren 

Fazit: 

Uphill: muss man auch bei einem Nicolai treten  Captain Kirk macht es einem echt leicht  (Hebel umlegen und los)

Downhill: Hammer, Hammer und nochmals Hammer  das Fahrwerk, die Bremse sehr Stimmig  man könnte meinen 
Das Fahrwerk hätte statt Luft, geschlagene Sahne als Füllung!

@Simbl: was sagst du zum Captain Kirk?


----------



## Simbl (23. Februar 2014)

Warp 9,9!


----------



## boesA_moench (23. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Warp 9,9!


Warpfaktor 9,9 entspricht etwa 4 Milliarden Meilen pro Sekunde... RESPEKT!


----------



## dergabbagandalf (23. Februar 2014)

Hi, eine kurze Frage zum Steuersatz: Ist das der richtige?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...iintegriert-1-1-8-~-1-5-schwarz.html?mfid=485


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2014)

passt


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2014)

passt


----------



## ATw (25. Februar 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin gerade auf shopping-tour für mein neues Ion. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Federgabel. Bin auf die X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Air mit 170mm Federweg ergänzend zur Pike gestoßen. Leider finde ich kaum Infos zu den aktuellen Modellen. Es gab wohl Probleme mit Knackgeräuschen. Aber vor allem wie sieht es mit der Performance der Gabel aus? Weiß hier jemand näheres wie die Gabel ins Ion passt? Soll ja auch für 27,5" geeignet sein...



Tach!
Ich kann dir die Vengeance HLR AIR nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die HLR Kartusche ist so mit die beste Dämpfung in Gabeln, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel ist nach ein paar ausfahrten wie butter, kein Vergleich zu allen Fox Gabeln, die ich bisher gefahren bin, nicht mal die Vans konnten da mithalten...
Die neueren Modelle sollen wohl nicht mehr Knacken. Ich hatte meine gebraucht vom bikemarkt und sie knackt manchmal, stört mich aber nicht.

Die sweep wiegt zwar weniger, hat aber keine HLR Kartusche. Daher würde ich eher zur Vengeance raten.

Schon mal hier gelesen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frisch-auf-den-tisch-die-x-fusion-vengeance.399807/

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## frfreshman (25. Februar 2014)

Und ich bin total begeistert von der Vengeance HLR COIL ! Auf Luftgabeln habe ich keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Mythilos (26. Februar 2014)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Und ich bin total begeistert von der Vengeance HLR COIL ! Auf Luftgabeln habe ich keinen Bock mehr.



Ich frag mich auch warum es keine 29er 34mm Coil Gabeln gibt!


----------



## dergabbagandalf (26. Februar 2014)

Was mich von der Coil Version abhält ist das erhebliche Mehrgewicht. Hab die Pike noch nicht gekaufe, aber ich denke die wird es trotzdem werden. Gute Performance, geringes Gewicht bei guter Steifigkeit und vom Preis her auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. Februar 2014)

@ATw 

Hattest du die hlr-luft variante auf der waage?


----------



## ATw (26. Februar 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @ATw
> 
> Hattest du die hlr-luft variante auf der waage?



Jap hatte ich. 2290g mit gekürztem Schaft und Achse. Die coil Hlr wog 180g mehr mit gleich langem Schaft und Achse.

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## frfreshman (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal eine Vengeance Coil (noch ohne HLR) gewogen und bin auch auf knapp 2,3kg gekommen. Mit Achse und 18,5cm Schaft. Eine HLR Coil kann ich die Tage auch mal wiegen.
Wobei mir persönlich die geniale Performance einer guten Coil Gabel deutlich wichtiger ist als ein möglicher Gewichtsvorteil einer Luftgabel.


----------



## ATw (26. Februar 2014)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal eine Vengeance Coil (noch ohne HLR) gewogen und bin auch auf knapp 2,3kg gekommen. Mit Achse und 18,5cm Schaft. Eine HLR Coil kann ich die Tage auch mal wiegen.
> Wobei mir persönlich die geniale Performance einer guten Coil Gabel deutlich wichtiger ist als ein möglicher Gewichtsvorteil einer Luftgabel.



Das deckt sich in etwa mit meinem Messungen. Die Hlr Kartusche war ca 100g schwerer als die R.
Die coil ist schon etwas "besser" in Bezug auf Reibung und Durchsacken, mir persönlich ist die Air aber gut genug 
Ne sweep hlr wär halt was...


----------



## dergabbagandalf (26. Februar 2014)

Ich denke die Frage des Mehrgewichts ist individuell. Klar ist die Abfahrtsperfomance wichtig, ich will das Rad aber auch mehrere Tage auf ausgedehnten Alpentouren den Berg hoch treten. Deshalb lieber 400g Gewicht sparen und ein kleines bisschen Performance einbüßen. Ich denke bei der Vengeance HLR Air;Coil oder Pike RTC3 SA meckert man eh auf sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Februar 2014)

Zum anheizen mal wieder ein paar Schnappschüsse von meiner Green Mamba ;-)


----------



## Simbl (27. Februar 2014)

Goil!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Februar 2014)

Knaller.


----------



## Olca (27. Februar 2014)

Super Bilda !!! 

Die Farbe rockt einfach, besonders im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## frfreshman (27. Februar 2014)

ATw schrieb:


> Das deckt sich in etwa mit meinen Messungen. Die Hlr Kartusche war ca 100g schwerer als die R.
> Die coil ist schon etwas "besser" in Bezug auf Reibung und Durchsacken, mir persönlich ist die Air aber gut genug
> Ne sweep hlr wär halt was...



Konnte heute zwei Vengeance Coil wiegen, eine R und eine HLR, beide mit 18,5cm Schaft und ohne Achse.
Die R habe ich mit knapp 2300 gemessen und die HLR mit gut 2300g, unterschied etwa 30-50g.
Die HLR hatte allerdings auch noch Reste einer Schlammpackung anhaften.
Die R hatte dafür evtl. etwas mehr Schmieröl intus.
Genutzt wurde eine analoge Küchenwaage und es wurden mehrere Durchgänge gemacht um Ungenauigkeiten möglichst zu minimieren.
Ich selbst bin überrascht über das Ergebnis, geile Gabel, die HLR.

Nächste Woche werde ich nochmal die Möglichkeit haben die beiden Kartuschen alleine zu wiegen.


----------



## mhubig (28. Februar 2014)

He Nicolai , ich wäre jetzt so weit ... ihr könnt ihn raus schicken!





Wetter wird auch gerade besser ...


----------



## Loisl13 (28. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> He Nicolai , ich wäre jetzt so weit ... ihr könnt ihn raus schicken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bitte meinen auch gleich dem Postboten mitgeben. Warte doch auch schon so lange drauf
Danke


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Februar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Bitte meinen auch gleich dem Postboten mitgeben. Warte doch auch schon so lange drauf
> Danke


 Ich Drück die Daumen mit und fahr am WE nochmal ne Runde für Euch mit


----------



## Loisl13 (28. Februar 2014)

Danke, sehr nett.
Deine Fotos tun schon genug weh!


...sind aber trotzdem gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kostet das "SYG" eigentlich auch Aufpreis? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## kephren23 (2. März 2014)

Denke nicht ist ja nen Pulver.


----------



## mhubig (2. März 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kostet das "SYG" eigentlich auch Aufpreis?
> 
> Gruß Jan



Ne, Schwarz Elox und Pulver ist dabei ...


----------



## psychoo2 (4. März 2014)

Hallo Leute !

Habt ihr schon mal bisserl mit der Einstellung probiert ?

Mein ION wurde mit LOW Setting ausgeliefert. Fährt sich auch ganz genial.
Aber jetzt wollte ich hier mal nachfragen inwiefern sich das Fahrverhalten bei High 
ändert.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## trailterror (4. März 2014)

Aufm papier:

Winkel werden steiler-tretlager kommt höher....


----------



## psychoo2 (4. März 2014)

Und was bewirkt das. 

Bin da nicht so der Spezialist was Winkel angeht.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal bisserl mit der Einstellung probiert ?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das mal probiert, bewirkt hat es folgendes: Das Rad fühlte sich wendiger an und die Klettereigenschaften wurden besser, aber dafür weniger laufruhig.

Damals hatte ich den CCAS 1° flacher verbaut. Jetzt fahr ich den CCAS mit 0,5° und der Low Einstellung am Key.
Was besseres habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden, hab aber auch nicht weiter getestet.


----------



## trailterror (4. März 2014)

Wie guru schon schrieb, es müsste etwas agiler werden. Bei high speed demnach etwas weniger stabilität, da lw steiler und radstand wohl nen tick kürzer.

Da tretlager höher-> weniger aufsetzer, besser im technischen uphill, pushen durch geshapte kurven nen ticken schlechter

Platt ausgedrückt: low einstellung=besser für vollgas bergab, high einstellung=besser fürs touren und langsames balance-artiges fahren

Aber wie immer: die eigenen fahrskills sind wichtiger...


----------



## psychoo2 (4. März 2014)

Kapiert ....

Also Bikepark Low....Touren High


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

heute gekommen.... net mainz....





Die Farben vom neuen Eloxierer sehen sehr geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (4. März 2014)

Raw Love


----------



## Loisl13 (4. März 2014)

......und fast wär's meins geworden......also was da jetzt foddografierd wurde.

Aber das lasst hoffen das die anderen auch bald schlüpfen

schönes bike Wer ist denn jetzt der glückliche?


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. März 2014)

Cool!
Wie kommt es dass es jetzt doch grün gibt?


----------



## boesA_moench (4. März 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ......und fast wär's meins geworden......also was da jetzt foddografierd wurde.
> 
> Aber das lasst hoffen das die anderen auch bald schlüpfen
> 
> schönes bike Wer ist denn jetzt der glückliche?



kommt bestimmt die Tage... drück die Daumen!


----------



## psychoo2 (4. März 2014)

Ich drück auch mit Loisl !!!


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Cool!
> Wie kommt es dass es jetzt doch grün gibt?



frag ich mich auch, sieht geil aus, schade das es jetzt erst kommt.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Cool!
> Wie kommt es dass es jetzt doch grün gibt?



ich weiss nicht ob es grün noch als Rahmenfarbe gibt aber giftgrün und lila so wie hier...










gibt es nicht mehr als Rahmenfarbe


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

Wir meinten denke ich giftgrün als Extralove. die waren ja immer ehr leicht ins bläuliche.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

das sowieso nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

Wie das bläuliche ist weg?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

nein... das gibt giftgrün gibt es nicht mehr weil es zu viele Farbfehler bei den Kleinteilen  gab....


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

Achso, und was ist das da oben jetzt für eins?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

*Hust* ähmmm grün  Giftgrün ist hell, knallig, aggressiv und sprengt dir die Augen weg. Grün ist eher beruhigend 

Edit.
Giftgrün sieht dann so aus...



und nicht so.


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

Hmm sieht mir nach Giftgrün aus 

Das ist raus?





Also das wird das einzige grün sein?



und das ist auch grün?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

jop  ich kann mir aber vorstellen dass das i-wann mal wieder kommt, wäre schade wenn nicht.... Das ist aber nur Wunschdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

Also den ULH finde ich so wesentlich besser, das grün ist halt Ansichtssache, obwohl ich bei den Rahmen finde das die immer recht gut aussahen und sogar immer gleichmäßig waren/sind.

Hmm passiert ja einiges auf dem Eloxal Markt.


----------



## trailterror (5. März 2014)

Wäre schön ne aktualisierte eloxal-liste von offizieller seite zu erhalten


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also den ULH finde ich so wesentlich besser, das grün ist halt Ansichtssache, obwohl ich bei den Rahmen finde das die immer recht gut aussahen und sogar immer gleichmäßig waren/sind.
> 
> Hmm passiert ja einiges auf dem Eloxal Markt.



Das das gg beim Rahmen nicht mehr angeboten wird liegt nicht an der Qualität sondern daran das der neue Eloxierer es nicht im Programm hat.



trailterror schrieb:


> Wäre schön ne aktualisierte eloxal-liste von offizieller seite zu erhalten



An dieser und an anderen Baustellen wird gearbeitet.


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2014)

erst kommt der Rahmen 7 tage zu spät.... aber dafür 7 mal.. Für jeden Wochentag 1 





Das neue Titanelox ist der Burner


----------



## psychoo2 (7. März 2014)

Oh ja...sehr stylisch und mit dem blau Elox auch Optisch a richtiger Klassiker !


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. März 2014)

Ich nehm einen der 6 überzähligen mit dem Argon zusammen.


----------



## bastea82 (7. März 2014)

Das Titan-Elox sieht allerdings wirklich lecker aus! 

Bas


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Das Titan-Elox sieht allerdings wirklich lecker aus!
> 
> Bas



Dat is nichts zu essen....

G.


----------



## Loisl13 (7. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> erst kommt der Rahmen 7 tage zu spät.... aber dafür 7 mal.. Für jeden Wochentag 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und du hast gesagt son Rahmen wäre ein Unikat.  Und jetzt liegen 7 stück davon bei dir rum


Sehr sehr geil! Vielen dank Rainer und natürlich auch an Nicolai


----------



## psychoo2 (7. März 2014)

Is da an Loisl seiner jetzt auch mit dabei ;-)

DAUMEN DRÜCK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2014)

Warum 7


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2014)

warum nicht


----------



## fruchtmoose (7. März 2014)

.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. März 2014)

Sabber!
Titan Elox ist das allerschönste überhaupt!

Loisl viel spass beim spessart unsicher machen mit der gerät.


----------



## AM_Heizer (7. März 2014)

Mir hat das alte besser gefallen. ^^ In Kombo mit Extra Gedöns in Orange war das ein Knaller....


----------



## Spletti (7. März 2014)

titan elox wird überbewertet^^


----------



## trailterror (7. März 2014)

Wasn anders als beim "alten" titan; ists dunkler geworden?


----------



## Spletti (7. März 2014)

ja und vieleicht ein bischen metallischer.....aber auch nur einbildung


----------



## Loisl13 (7. März 2014)

Also ich finde es bombe (...ist halt auch meins)

Auf dem Foto schaut das neue etwas metallischer aus, was mir persönlich sehr  gefällt.
Ich denke nächste woche werde ich es dann live sehen und mit Rainer über das alte und neue titan elox quatschen
Weitere Resultate werden folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2014)

Klar Photoshop, hab nur die Texte aufm Handy gelesen und die Bilder nicht angeschaut .

Geiler Rahmen 
Farbe ist auch geil, obwohl wenn man ehrlich ist, Titan ist wesentlich heller.

Kommt da ne weiße Forke rein?

Das beste bleibt Raw , nein alle farben waren und sind geil. kann man in der jüngeren Vergangenheit bei Nicolai nix sagen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. März 2014)

Sehr geile Farbkombi!!


----------



## Loisl13 (8. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sehr geile Farbkombi!!



Find ich auch
Thanks


----------



## mhubig (8. März 2014)

Ha bin auch drauf reingefallen! ;-)

@Loisl13 top, sieht voll geil aus ...

ICH WILL AUCH ENDLICH, das Wetter hier ist Bombe!!!1111!11!1!


----------



## boesA_moench (9. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> erst kommt der Rahmen 7 tage zu spät.... aber dafür 7 mal.. Für jeden Wochentag 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Shit... das warten hat sich aber gelohnt 

bin auf das gesamt Kunstwerk gespannt


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. März 2014)

noch eins GR.L

14:2 für 650B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. März 2014)

Klingt eindeutig.
Und die 2 haben alte parts mit genutzt?


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. März 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Klingt eindeutig.
> Und die 2 haben alte parts mit genutzt?


----------



## psychoo2 (13. März 2014)

http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.de/2014/03/ion-16-275.html

Yeah...auf die Nicolai Bikes Homepage geschafft ;-)


----------



## Olca (13. März 2014)

Gratuliere !
Sehr geile Bilder !

Gruß Olli


----------



## Loisl13 (13. März 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.de/2014/03/ion-16-275.html
> 
> Yeah...auf die Nicolai Bikes Homepage geschafft ;-)



Glückwunsch!
Da gehört das bunte Ding auch hin!

Habe meins eben aus dem Puff geholt
Wie immer im Original noch geiler. Rainer hat nicht zu viel versprochen. Das neue Titan ist wirklich sehr edel geworden.


----------



## psychoo2 (13. März 2014)

Wann fahren wir Loisl )


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2014)

Mir fällt grad auf das das 650B am Oberrohr ab Größe M X-Knotenbleche hat. Das war beim 26er nicht so.

Viel Spaß beim heizen, war jetzt auch schon 3 mal jedoch zickt mein Dämpfer etwas rum .

650B is ja damit wohl durch


----------



## psychoo2 (14. März 2014)

Was ist den ein X Knoten blech ?


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2014)

Die Dinger hab ich gemeint, denke die nennt man so.
Will mich da aber auch nicht drauf festnageln lassen .


----------



## Loisl13 (14. März 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir Loisl )




Ohhh, das wird noch ein bisschen dauern. Zum einen habe ich momentan wenig Zeit für den Aufbau, zum anderen habe ich mich bzgl. einem elementaren Teil nochmal umentschieden. Und jetzt muss ich eh noch zwei Wochen warten Bis alles kkomplett ist.

Aber dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (17. März 2014)

Yessss! Heute hat auch bei mir der Postbote 2x geklingelt! 

















Erste Testrunde (Trepp-auf, Trepp-ab) in der Stadt haben wir auch schon hinter uns
und ... was soll ich sagen?!

*I LOVE IT !
*
Wirklich extrem geil und die Farbe ist der hammer! Leider lässt die Sattelstütze noch etwas
auf sich warten, aber das wird sicher auch noch. Morgen schnapp ich mir im Geschäft die
gute Kamera und mach noch ein paar Pornobildchen. Ach ja und bis Ende der Woche gibts
sicher auch schon die ersten Fahreindrücke ... so und jetzt erst mal:


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2014)

Ja zum Wohle , guter Grund für nen Bierchen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2014)

Ist auch ein Schmuckstück geworden!


----------



## pratt (18. März 2014)

Eine Frühgeburt?


----------



## mhubig (18. März 2014)

pratt schrieb:


> Eine Frühgeburt?



Wahr für KW14 angekündigt, also zwei Wochen zu früh ... aber der Doktor
meint dass is OK beim ersten!


----------



## psychoo2 (18. März 2014)

Egal ob zu früh oder nicht...

Hauptsache gesund

Sehr schicke Teil und a geniale Farbkombi. Viel Spaß damit und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2014)

Ist es (noch) leichter wenns früher kommt?

Wieg mal nach


----------



## mhubig (18. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wieg mal nach



Hab ich gerade gemacht: *13,52 Kg 
*
OK fehlt es noch die Moveloc ... ich schätze mal ich komm dann so auf 13,8 Kg.


----------



## psychoo2 (18. März 2014)

Tubeless ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (18. März 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Tubeless ??



Jep! Die Kombi mit den WTB i25 & den Conti TrailKing ProTection 2.2er hat
sehr gut funktioniert!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (18. März 2014)

Hammer 
Welches Grün ist das?


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2014)

Knallgrün, aka chemical green, aka Netzhautbrenn-Grün


----------



## Loisl13 (18. März 2014)

Boahhhhh ist das aber grün! 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Gefährt! Gefällt!
Auch die stylische foto location "bike meets Kleiderschrank" is
Freu mich auf weitere foddos.


----------



## mhubig (18. März 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Boahhhhh ist das aber grün!



Nicolai nennt die Falbe "chemical green" oder "knallgrün", ist aber
eigentlich _RAL 6038 - Leuchtgrün._



Loisl13 schrieb:


> Freu mich auf weitere foddos.



Dass ist gar nicht so einfach dieses k(g)rasse grün zu Fotografieren!
Ich glaub da muss ich echt mal die Bedienungsanleitung der Spiegelreflex durchlesen  ...
das Grün wirkt irgendwie immer leicht überbelichtet! Hier mal ein Versuch von heute:






Ich glaub biken liegt mir mehr wie Fotografieren ...


----------



## Loisl13 (18. März 2014)

Ob des an der cam liegt weiß ich net. Ich glaube bei dem grün sprengts dir jede Linse.  Da kannste noch so viel filter verwenden
Frag mal den guru39. Der ist net nur N Spezialist und top Geburtshelfer für schicke Rahmen, sondern kann auch vernünftige Foddos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (18. März 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Nicolai nennt die Falbe "chemical green" oder "knallgrün", ist aber
> eigentlich _RAL 6038 - Leuchtgrün._
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## dr.juggles (18. März 2014)

schaut schweinegeil aus das 16er


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2014)

Grün ist immer schwer, da kannste nix für


----------



## dergabbagandalf (24. März 2014)

Hey zusammen,
stell mir gerade die Frage nach dem passenden Lenker, besonders dahin gehend, dass ich vermeiden möchte das Lenker / Amaturen beim Volleinschlag mit dem Oberrohr in Kontakt geraten. Ich möchte eig auf nen Spacer verzichten und verbau einen flachen Hope-Steuersatz. 
Welche Lenker fahrt ihr so, besonders welchen rise? Und wie sieht es da mit Kontaktmöglichkeiten zum Oberrohr aus?
Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (24. März 2014)

ION16 16' M
Renthal Fatbar Lite 20mm
Hope 0'
15mm Spacer
Reset Flatstack

Hope Tech Lever

1cm Platz zum OR, bei Volleinschlag!


----------



## dergabbagandalf (24. März 2014)

Na bitte, das ist ja mal ne Aussage. Wollte ursprünglich meinen Syntace ohne Rise verwenden, aber dann bestell ich mir vorsorglich doch lieber einen mit 20mm, würde mich ziemlich ärgern auf der, hoffentlich baldigen, Jungfernfahrt das Oberrohr zu demolieren...
Danke für die Info


----------



## psychoo2 (24. März 2014)

Ich müsste mal kucken was ich genau für einen hab. 
Ich noch ca. 20mm Spacer drin und da ist aber nie gefahr da das Oberrohr zu
beschädigen.


----------



## mhubig (26. März 2014)

So, inzwischen ist es soweit, dass ich einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht abgeben kann!

Zuvor vielleicht noch ein paar Worte zu mir, damit man mein Geschreibsel besser einordnen kann. Bevor ich mir mein ION zugelegt habe, bin ich mit sowas hier unterwegs gewesen:




Das ist ein Tange Stahlrahmen von Stevens (gekauft ca. 1996) den ich Anfang 2013 neu aufgebaut habe. Komplett XT, V-Breaks und Manitou R7 Pro Gabel mit 80mm Federweg ;-). Dementsprechend bin ich auch bisher nicht so abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs gewesen, mein Ding sind eher ausdauernde Touren um die 80km mit vielen Höhenmetern im Schwarzwald und der Pfalz.

Bei einigen Touren die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin (insbesondere auf dem Westweg) bin ich dann allerdings ziemlich an die Grenzen dessen gestoßen, was mit diesem Bike möglich ist. Vor allem was den Federweg und die Bremsen angeht. Deswegen hab ich mich entschieden ein Fully muss her. Also bin ich einiges Probe gefahren: Canyon, Ghost, Specialized, Rothwild, Last, ... und eben auch was von Nicolai.

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, muss ich sagen dass mir das ION 16 am Anfang zu krass vorgekommen ist. Zu sehr Downhill orientiert und nicht so gut für Touren geeignet. Auf der anderen Seite fand ich den Rahmen einfach vom ersten Augenblick an ziemlich geil. Genauso muss ein MTB aussehen ... naja und als es dann das ganze mit 27,5" Laufrädern gab habe ich mir gedacht ... oder besser gesagt, da hab ich dann nix mehr gedacht sondern auf die Tastatur gesabbert und mein Sparschwein geplündert. ;-)

So und seit etwas mehr als 'ner Woche hab ich das Ding jetzt ...





... und nach ca. 300 gefahrenen km ist jetzt Zeit für ein erstes Fazit:

*Geometrie & Uphill/Toureneignung:*

Am Anfang musste ich mich da wirklich umgewöhnen! Bei meinem HT sitzt man irgendwie deutlich weiter _hinter_ dem Tretlager und natürlich auch sehr viel gestreckter auf dem Rad. XC mässig halt. Beim ION ist die Körperhaltung deutlich aufrechter und man tritt etwas mehr "von oben" in die Pedale. Dadurch hatte ich am Anfang echt ein bisschen Probleme richtig Dampf in den Antrieb zu bekommen ... und dank der ungewohnten Belastung sogar etwas Muskelkater. ;-)

Inzwischen habe ich mich daran gewöhnt und bin wirklich begeistert! Trotz 13,5 Kg, X01 mit 34er Blatt vorne und den fetten Conti TrailKing Schlappen kann ich mit dem Bike jede Tour fahren und komme jede Uphill hoch!

Auch für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit über Straßen und Forstwege hat sich das ION inzwischen bewährt. Einfach den "3-position compression" Hebel an Gabel & Dämpfer auf den "Lock"-Modus stellen und das Bike lässt sich wie ein Hardtail beschleunigen und fahren. Auch die großen Laufräder sind da dann kein Fehler. ;-)

*Downhill & Gabel/Dämpfer:*

Das ist ein anderes Kapitel! Hier bin jetzt ganz klar ich der limitierende Faktor ... mit dem Bike kann man echt alles fahren (wenn man sich traut)!

Ich habe bis jetzt an Dämpfer und Gabel nix eingestellt ausser den Luftdruck auf mein Gewicht angepasst und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Aber hier fehlt mir auch einfach der Vergleich um eine vernünftige Aussage zu machen ... jedenfalls funzt der "3-position compression" Hebel an Gabel und Dämpfer sehr gut.

In der mittlere Stellung bügelt oder besser fliegt das Bike über die Trails das es nur so eine Pracht ist! Man fühlt sich richtig 'enhanced' oder vielleicht wie auf Speed ...?!

Und wenns dann so 'nen richtigen Downhill runter geht, verzeiht einem das Bike echt viel! Aber interessanter Weise hat man nie dieses plüschige Sofagefühl wie bei einigen der anderen Bikes die ich getestet hatte. Der Federweg ist immer recht "straff" (auch in der "Open" Stellung!) und man bekommt ein gutes Feedback vom Boden. Sogar recht kleine "Hubbel" kann man dadurch zum Abspringen nutzen, ohne dass die gleich von Federweg gefressen werden... genau so soll's sein!

*Laufräder:
*
Sensibles Thema, ich sag trotzdem mal was dazu: Das größere Laufräder besser über Hindernisse rollen ist ja klar. Aber dass der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5" signifikant spürbar ist, darauf hätte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt gewettet. Nun ja ...  bis ich vor ein paar Tagen mal ne Treppe mit so 10-12 Stufen *hoch* gefahren bin! Das ist echt unglaublich, einfach Anlauf genommen, bissle Wheelie braaaap oben , mit meinem HT (für mich) undenkbar!!

Ich hab die Conti TrailKings tubeless montiert, was einem bei solchen Aktionen natürlich auch nochmal die Angst vor nem Durchschlag nimmt ...

*Fazit:*

Ich habe mit dem ION 16 650B genau die richtige Wahl getroffen! Sicher gibt es andere Bikes die auch gut gepasst hätten, ein Helius TB zum Beispiel oder ein Rotwild X1, aber mit dem ION habe ich jetzt ein Bike an der Hand mit dem ich all die Touren fahren kann, die ich auch mit meinem HT gefahren bin und das trotzdem extrem viel Potential bietet um mich fahrtechnisch weiterzuentwickeln! Alpen ich komme ...


----------



## oxmox29 (26. März 2014)

Danke für die anfixenden Eindrücke!.....
Darf ich mal nach Deiner Größe fragen? Grund ist, dass ich (178cm) zwischen S und M beim Ion 16 650B schwanke....das Oberrohr bei M ist 600mm lang, Reach 430mm in "low"....bin das Ion 26 16´ in M und L im Rahmen der Deutschlandtour probegefahren.....das M war mir etwas zu kurz und das L schon etwas zu Panzer-like (aufgrund des Radstands).
Danke!


----------



## psychoo2 (26. März 2014)

Klasse Bericht. 

Und spiegelt genau meine Erfahrungen wieder. 

Fährst du in High oder Low


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (26. März 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal nach Deiner Größe fragen? Grund ist, dass ich
> (178cm) zwischen S und M beim Ion 16 650B schwanke....



Bin auch 178cm mit 84cm Schrittlänge. M passt mir perfekt. Bin mal auf
nem Helius AC in S gesessen und das war definitiv zu kurz für mich ...


----------



## trailterror (26. März 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> das Ion 26 16´


----------



## mhubig (26. März 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht.
> Und spiegelt genau meine Erfahrungen wieder.
> Fährst du in High oder Low



Danke ;-)

Low, so wies aus dem Karton kam ... High hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## oxmox29 (26. März 2014)

jaja.....Wunschkonzert 2014....ein Kinder-Downhiller 
Die Geometrieverstellung (High/Low) verändert das Fahrverhalten echt erheblich....also ruhig mal ausprobieren.
Gruß und Danke!
Christian.


----------



## Loisl13 (26. März 2014)

mhubig schrieb:
			
		

> So, inzwischen ist es soweit, dass ich einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht abgeben kann!
> 
> Zuvor vielleicht noch ein paar Worte zu mir, damit man mein Geschreibsel besser einordnen kann. Bevor ich mir mein ION zugelegt habe, bin ich mit sowas hier unterwegs gewesen:
> 
> ...


...ach macht das Spaß zum lesen.
Haste super geschrieben.  Und jetzt kann ich es erst recht nivht mehr erwarten auch auf dem hobel zu hocken.
Habe heute die Versandbestätigung fur das letzte Teil bekommen.  Somit kann der Aufbau am Samstag starten und am Sonntag wird gefahren


----------



## psychoo2 (26. März 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> jaja.....Wunschkonzert 2014....ein Kinder-Downhiller
> Die Geometrieverstellung (High/Low) verändert das Fahrverhalten echt erheblich....also ruhig mal ausprobieren.
> Gruß und Danke!
> Christian.



Ich will meinen zum WE mal umbauen.

Wie hast Du den die Unterschiede empfunden ?


----------



## oxmox29 (26. März 2014)

Wie geschrieben, Ion 16 26´ (!) Größe L:
Pos. low: Sitzposition hecklastiger und eher zögerliches Einlenken (schiebt eher übers Vorderrad), liegt aber satter
Pos. high: insg. im Trail angenehmer, agiler beim Einlenken, mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad (wenn ich mir Dein Vorbike und den Einsatzbereich ansehe....wirst Du wahrscheinlich in High mehr Spass haben)
Korrigiere: noch mehr Spass


----------



## psychoo2 (26. März 2014)

Danke für den Bericht.

Denke auch das High für die Alltags Touren die ich so fahre die bessere Wahl ist.
Werde ich dann am Freitag mal umbauen. Sollte ja nicht so eine große Sache sein ,oder ?


----------



## mhubig (26. März 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht.
> Denke auch das High für die Alltags Touren die ich so fahre die bessere Wahl ist.
> Werde ich dann am Freitag mal umbauen. Sollte ja nicht so eine große Sache sein ,oder?



Schau mal im TechSheet auf Seite zwei. Top Anleitung, sogar mit Bildern ...
... und berichte dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergabbagandalf (27. März 2014)

Mein Rahmen wird die Tage fertig wie ich gerade vernommen habe...nach mhubigs Bericht fällt das warten nicht gerade leichter...


----------



## psychoo2 (27. März 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen wird die Tage fertig wie ich gerade vernommen habe...nach mhubigs Bericht fällt das warten nicht gerade leichter...


 DURCHHALTEN...DIE SAISON IST NOCH LANG


----------



## Ritzie (28. März 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,

wie einige hier im Forum schon bemerkt haben, geben unsere Schweißer momentan richtig Gas. Dadurch sind ein paar Produktionsplätze frei geworden.

Falls ihr also pünktlich zum Start der Saison (Anfang Mai) noch ein Ion 16 27.5 oder ein Ion 20 haben wollt, meldet euch bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch bei meiner Kollegin Franzi oder mir.

[email protected]
05185 / 60 266 132

[email protected]
05185 / 60 266 122

Schönes Wochenende,
Moritz


----------



## psychoo2 (29. März 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Schau mal im TechSheet auf Seite zwei. Top Anleitung, sogar mit Bildern ...
> ... und berichte dann mal.


Also..heute Vormittag kurz umgebaut und Nachmittag ne 40km / 800hm Runde gefahren.

Bike ist weniger und geht bisserl spielerischer auf dem Trail. Man sitzt immer noch schön im Bike aber
was für mich heute der Hauptvorteil war ist das ich keinen Aufsetzer mehr hatte. Da bringen die paar Millimeter
mehr Trettlagerhöhe dann doch einiges.

Ich werds HIGH lassen und nur für den Park umbauen !


----------



## Loisl13 (30. März 2014)

So, das warten hat endlich ein Ende, nache einer zünftigen Schraubersession ist heute morgen mein neues Bike fertig geworden. 
Das hat echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht ein Bike aufzubauen (...kommt ja auch nicht alle Tage vor).
Heute dann natürlich einen kurze Tour um staubigen Spessart gefahren, und ich muß sagen das Bike hat meine Erwartungen übertroffen.
Bin zwar nicht lange gefahren, aber das man mit dem Ding die Trails so hochflizzen kann, um sie danach wieder dermaßen runter zu fliegen - einfach Hammer!
Hier ein paar Pics, ein paar andere findet Ihr in der Galerie!
So, und jetzt wird erstmal jeder Trail in der Umgebung gerockt! Bis denne!


----------



## Martin1508 (30. März 2014)

Bildschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)

Nur warum 3-fach und warum die Nobbys und nicht HansDampf?


----------



## Loisl13 (30. März 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Nur warum 3-fach und warum die Nobbys und nicht HansDampf?


 3-fach bleibt net. Wird demnächst auf 2-fach umgerüstet....und dann is alles wieder gut!
Ich bin mit den Nobby´s bis jetzt super zurecht gekommen, also gabs für mich erstmal keinen Grund andere zu nehmen.
Aber da Verschleißteil kann man ja experimentieren - was ich auch machen werde!


----------



## Loisl13 (30. März 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Nur warum 3-fach und warum die Nobbys und nicht HansDampf?


 
3-fach bleibt net, wird noch 2-fach drabkommen und dann is alles wieder gut! 
mit den Nobbys bin ich bis jetzt super gefahren,deshalb gab´s keinen driftigen Grund was anderes zu probieren. Aber da Verschleißteil kann man ja öfter mal experimentieren...was ich auch machen werde!


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)

Jo 
Der HansDampf ist ja quasi die Weiterentwicklung der Nobbys. Der ist durchaus die bessere Wahl, denke ich.


----------



## mhubig (30. März 2014)

@Loisl13 Top, echt edel geworden!


----------



## psychoo2 (30. März 2014)

Geil geworden Loisl !!

Jetzt kommst dann mal vorbei dann rocken wir Regensburg


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)

Würde der hintere Reifen anders herum  nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. März 2014)

Extrem fett geworden! Geniale Farben


----------



## AM_Heizer (31. März 2014)

Jo, so am Stück sieht's echt klasse aus, trotz dem "neuen" Titan ;-)


----------



## no name2606 (2. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> eine kleine wixxvorlage




also für mich ist ein nicolai ohne gussets am sitzrohr, kein echtes nicolai. weswegen ich immer noch zöger mir eins zu bestellen (gr. S)
und ja das ist ein kaufgrund, weil gute bikes gibt es viele mittlerweile. da entscheidet eigentlich zum großen teil nur noch die optik.



psychoo2 schrieb:


> Zum anheizen mal wieder ein paar Schnappschüsse von meiner Green Mamba ;-)



hammer gerät!!
die farbe ist der hingucker schlecht hin.

aber....!!! wie zum geier kommt man auf die idee, bei einem sieben minütigen video, drei minuten lang sein quadratschädel aufzunehmen?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

@no name2606
Nicolai hat seinen eigenen optischen Touch, und in der Hinsicht kommt kein anderer Hersteller mit. Auch ohne gussets am Sitzrohr.
Außerdem ist es einfach 100% Made in Germany!!!
Fahr doch mal hin und gucks dir an.


----------



## no name2606 (2. April 2014)

made in germany ist schon lange kein kaufgrund mehr für mich.
aber hinfahren werd ich auf jeden fall. dauert nur noch a bissal bis ich meine sechs riesen fürs bike zamm hab.

optischen touch ist gut. so viel ich mitbekommen habe hat kein anderer hersteller nen so haltbaren rahmen, mit so geringen rohrdurchmessern.
macht halt optisch was her und es sind keine "coladosen" wenn du verstehst.
und wenn schweißnähte und gerade rohre dann gscheide.

wobei ich vom gegenteil der oben genannten gründe nicht abgeneigt bin, also:
fette querschnitte, keine schweißnähte und homogene formen...
sprich kohlefaser.


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

Da muss man sich halt entscheiden, wenn es um Karbon oder Alu geht, aber N ist bei Alu definitiv eine der besten Entscheidungen.
Made in Germany ist nicht immer ein Kaufgrund, bei Nicolai aber schon.
Haltbarkeit scheint jedenfalls immer zu stimmen, nie wieder ne Coladose. 

Ich kann nur sagen, anschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## psychoo2 (2. April 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> aber....!!! wie zum geier kommt man auf die idee, bei einem sieben minütigen video, drei minuten lang sein quadratschädel aufzunehmen?!!


 
Des zeigt mir das Du es wenigstens ganz gekuckt hast ;-)

Ich gelobe Besserung !


----------



## mhubig (2. April 2014)

He zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu diesem "ION 16 Linkage Ratio" Dokument (von hier):






Was genau bedeutet das denn? X-Achse is klar "Shock Travel", aber was ist "Linkage Ratio" auf der Y-Achse?
Wie kommt man auf diese Werte ... und was bedeuten diese?


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2014)

Ein echtes Nicolai mit Gussets am Sitzrohr 

XL        Bronze!








Früher hat Nicolai auf Wunsch Gussets auch an Kinderrahmen geschweißt. Ob das jetzt noch geht weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

Ui eine Riese unter den Zwergen . Wie groß ist der Fahrer? 3,70m ? 

Geiler Farbton, leider etwas fleckig.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. April 2014)

Heftig, die Farbabweichungen. Bronze kannte ich bislang als unkritisch...

Würde ich als Kunde nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Heftig, die Farbabweichungen. Bronze kannte ich bislang als unkritisch...
> 
> Würde ich als Kunde nicht akzeptieren.




Das liegt nicht am Rahmen.

Ich hab mal wieder die Photo Shop Regler gequält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (2. April 2014)

Hät mich auch schwer gewundert, denn mein Rahmen ist aber sowas von absolut Fleckfrei
Außerdem hat doch N auch ne Endkontrolle. Da dürfte sowas auch net raus.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. April 2014)

Ok, dann habe ich nichts gesagt 

Aber Du hast ja eine D800, da sieht man normalerweise einfach mehr


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Hät mich auch schwer gewundert, denn mein Rahmen ist aber sowas von absolut Fleckfrei
> Außerdem hat doch N auch ne Endkontrolle. Da dürfte sowas auch net raus.



Dann haste das aber nicht gelesen 

http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/manuals/Manuals/Eloxalfarben_anodizing.pdf


----------



## Martin1508 (2. April 2014)

Ihr FREAKS! Das ist ja echt der Wahnsinn hier. Es gibt auf jede noch so entfernte Frage einen Link oder zumindest ne kompetente Antwort. Legt euch auf die Mutti, schlagt euren Hund oder geht Rad fahren. Letzteres werde ich jetzt machen.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ihr FREAKS! Das ist ja echt der Wahnsinn hier. Es gibt auf jede noch so entfernte Frage einen Link oder zumindest ne kompetente Antwort. Legt euch auf die Mutti, schlagt euren Hund oder geht Rad fahren. Letzteres werde ich jetzt machen.
> 
> Grüße


Selber 
Ich muss jetzt arbeiten.


----------



## Loisl13 (2. April 2014)

Ich auch!  ....also des mit rad!
Und Tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (2. April 2014)

Bronze elox sieht auch richtig schön aus


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2014)

Ich will das XL Probe reiten!


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich will das XL Probe reiten!



Wenn alles klappt ist für nächste Woche Samstag eine Ion 16 650B XL Deflorationstour geplant. Vielleicht darfste mal fahren wenn du meinen
Kunden "Gans" lieb fragst  Vorausgesetzt du hast Zeit und kommst nach Highdelberch.

aber nur wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## oxmox29 (2. April 2014)

@guru39
Wie hat sich denn der Vivid Air im Ion16 gemacht (nehme mal an M/M)....bin gerade am überlegen welchen Dämpfer ich dem Rahmen (650B) spendiere.....

Danke und Gruß,
Christian


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2014)

ich war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## no name2606 (2. April 2014)

also so geil wie N beim schweißen ist, sind sie leider nicht beim eloxieren.
ich hab schon mehrere N gesehen da wo ich mir denk, das ich das so nicht hinnehmen würde.

das mit den gussets machen sie schon auch bei nem S aber halt für 600 tacken aufpreis.
da warte ich dann lieber bis ein rahmen rauskommt der mir optisch gefällt.
die zwei coolsten rahmen habens ja nicht mehr im programm.
ion18 und helius afr


----------



## Simbl (2. April 2014)

Ja ums 18er isses wirklich schade, aber das AFR... sorry... *würg* Hat mir nie gefallen


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> also so geil wie N beim schweißen ist, sind sie leider nicht beim eloxieren.
> ich hab schon mehrere N gesehen da wo ich mir denk, das ich das so nicht hinnehmen würde.



Weil Nicolai auch selber eloxiert .

Es gibt ja nicht viele Hersteller die dir diese Eloxalvielfalt bieten. Und du kannst den Rahmen ja auch in schwarz Elox ohne Aufpreis nehmen. oder eben aus über 200 Pulverfarben kostenlos wählen, das bietet dir kein anderer Hersteller. 

Ja ums Ion18 ist es schade, aber es kommt bestimmt wieder!


----------



## boesA_moench (2. April 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja ums 18er isses wirklich schade, aber das AFR... sorry... *würg* Hat mir nie gefallen








gerade um das ist es schade  

by the Way:

@Loisl13: Dein 650er gefällt mir sehr gut 

@guru39 :Bronze rockt 

@no name2606: wer über mein bike motzt wird niemals mit mir ein Bier trinken


----------



## Simbl (3. April 2014)

Ja mit Hammerschmid gings, aber dieser Umwerfer Turm war nicht mein Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (3. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Weil Nicolai auch selber eloxiert .



das ist mir egal ob sies selber machen oder nicht. endkontrolle findet im hause N statt und die rechnung bekomme ich auch von N.

das afr war auf jedenfall das vielseitigste bike.
ich fand es immer lustig als ein späzl das ding zwei jahre bewegt hat. leute haben in ihrem rucksack normaler weise proviant, klammoten usw.
er hat auf touren immer nen rp23 noch im rucksack gehabt.
wenn es hies wir radeln erst mal 80km bis zum spot, dann hat er kurzer hand den dämpfer gewechselt und seine 180er talas abgesenkt und er hat die geo eines cube ams125 gehabt sprich nen tourer. 
im bikepark angekommen mußte ich mir nen bike ausleihen und er hat nur den dämpfer getauscht und hat den anderen beim verleih zur aufbewahrung da gelassen.

besser noch war es als wir am gardasee waren.
jeder von uns hat minimum zwei bikes dabei gehabt, eher drei.
der afr"ler natürlich nur eins aber dafür mit zusätzlich ner rc40 und den passenden lrs und ner leichteren 140er gabel mit nem passenden lrs und er hat alles gerockt, egal ob uphill oder downhill.

klar viele denken sich: dafür habe ich drei bikes und will meine drei bikes auch weiterhin haben.
ich denk mir halt: bevor ich wieder drei bis vier riesen in noch ein bike stecke, hole ich mir lieber nen lrs für 2500,- extra und ne gabel für 1500,- 
und spiele am vorabend der tour oder was auch immer, im keller mal ein bischen lego mit ultrageilen parts 

ps. schon klar, ist nicht jeder ein mechaniker


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> das ist mir egal ob sies selber machen oder nicht. endkontrolle findet im hause N statt und die rechnung bekomme ich auch von N.



Haste ja auch recht, ist aber trotzdem kein Problem von Nicolai.
Das haben  andere Hersteller genauso, deswegen bieten die auch kein Eloxal an, das Risiko muss am Ende der 
Kunde selbst entscheiden.
Fakt ist: Pulver ist umsonst! Das bekommste sonst auch nirgends.

Und wenn man ehrlich ist welche Rahmen waren denn schlecht eloxiert?
Viele waren das nicht.

Aber gut ist jedem das seine, und RAW ist sowieso am schönsten !


----------



## Simbl (3. April 2014)

Eis oder Bier?


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2014)

Dann immer bier!


----------



## Red_Herring (5. April 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> He zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage zu diesem "ION 16 Linkage Ratio" Dokument (von hier):
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/11871400/


----------



## mpmarv (6. April 2014)

Sehr schöner Thread um sich Inspiration zu holen. 
Habe gestern das erste mal das ion 16 in live gesehen, bin hin und weg!
Wenn die Probefahrt jetzt auch noch gut ausfällt...


----------



## Loisl13 (6. April 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Thread um sich Inspiration zu holen.
> Habe gestern das erste mal das ion 16 in live gesehen, bin hin und weg!
> Wenn die Probefahrt jetzt auch noch gut ausfällt...



...wird sie!


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2014)

Bis auf eine Kleinigkeit am Hinterrad fertig.

Bronze elox RH XL





seh grad...morgen nochmal mitm Lappen drüber....












geiler Oldschool Sattel


----------



## Loisl13 (7. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bis auf eine Kleinigkeit am Hinterrad fertig.
> 
> Bronze elox RH XL
> 
> ...



Goiler Hobel! Und mit echtem Guru Blut am Gusset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (7. April 2014)

Gussets, also auch kein Fake


----------



## Martin1508 (7. April 2014)

Bei der Rahemgröße sehen selbst 27,5 klein aus. Ja, der Flite ist geil "Old School". Aber trotzdem bin ich inzwischen froh, dass es den SQ-Lab gibt. Bei ner richtig langen Tour tat mir mit dem Flite der Arsch immer brutal weh.


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Bei der Rahemgröße sehen selbst 27,5 klein aus. Ja, der Flite ist geil "Old School". Aber trotzdem bin ich inzwischen froh, dass es den SQ-Lab gibt. Bei ner richtig langen Tour tat mir mit dem Flite der Arsch immer brutal weh.


Ist der Sattel zu hart, bist du zu schwach 

Sieht gut aus der Hobel


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Goiler Hobel! Und mit echtem Guru Blut am Gusset



Hab grad meine Periode


----------



## Martin1508 (7. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ist der Sattel zu hart, bist du zu schwach
> 
> Sieht gut aus der Hobel



Warum hätte ich wetten können, dass von dir nen Kommentar kommt;-)


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Warum hätte ich wetten können, dass von dir nen Kommentar kommt;-)


Das wolltest du doch? 
Und ich gebe zu ich habe mich zurück gehalten . Hätte da durchaus noch einiges parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. April 2014)

Ach komm, du fährst du Holperstrecke doch am liebsten ohne Sattel;-)


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2014)

solange ich meinen Fullface dabei hab .


----------



## AM_Heizer (8. April 2014)




----------



## psychoo2 (8. April 2014)

Könnt ihr mir spontan sagen welchen Schnellspanner ich für hinten benötige ?
Muss man da beim Gewinde auf was achten oder sind die alle genormt ?


----------



## mpmarv (8. April 2014)

Ich brauche mehr Inspiration... ich hab rote Hope Naben, die ich gerne mit an mein zukünftiges Nicolai nehmen würde.

Habt ihr Bilder von roten Nicolai bzw. roten eloxierten "extralove" Anbauteilen? Rahmenfarbe möglichst raw, blau, grün...


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir spontan sagen welchen Schnellspanner ich für hinten benötige ?
> Muss man da beim Gewinde auf was achten oder sind die alle genormt ?



Maxle 142x12.


----------



## psychoo2 (8. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Maxle 142x12.


Danke


----------



## psychoo2 (8. April 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich brauche mehr Inspiration... ich hab rote Hope Naben, die ich gerne mit an mein zukünftiges Nicolai nehmen würde.
> 
> Habt ihr Bilder von roten Nicolai bzw. roten eloxierten "extralove" Anbauteilen? Rahmenfarbe möglichst raw, blau, grün...


Schau doch mal in meine Fotos


----------



## mpmarv (8. April 2014)

Sehr geil, danke. Sieht mit dem grün genial aus.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. April 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich brauche mehr Inspiration... ich hab rote Hope Naben, die ich gerne mit an mein zukünftiges Nicolai nehmen würde.
> 
> Habt ihr Bilder von roten Nicolai bzw. roten eloxierten "extralove" Anbauteilen? Rahmenfarbe möglichst raw, blau, grün...



Nimm es in Rot Elox und verwende lauter rote Anbauteile. Dann hast du hinterher 250 verschiedene Rottöne am Rad, das könnte gut ausschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. April 2014)




----------



## mpmarv (8. April 2014)

Danke für den Tipp!

Hast du vielleicht noch weitere Weisheiten deiner genialen Selbst auf Lager, an denen ich mich ergötzen darf oder ist das Limit ausgereizt?


----------



## Martin1508 (8. April 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Hast du vielleicht noch weitere Weisheiten deiner genialen Selbst auf Lager, an denen ich mich ergötzen darf oder ist das Limit ausgereizt?


----------



## oxmox29 (8. April 2014)

Also bei rot eloxierten Teilen, würde ich am ehesten einen hellen und in der Farblehre kühlen Pulverton nehmen (z.b. das Ion16 in Schwefelgelb sh, Geile Rahmen vom Guru), das in einem englischen Magazin getestete Ion 16 in Mintgrün.....raw finde ich Kombination mit Rot schwierig.....Titan elox. finde ich passt noch gut dazu....google mal nach Helius AM Pinion, da müsste eins kommen.
Gruß an die Roteloxierten,
Christian.


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2014)

Bronze-Rot EL


----------



## Martin1508 (9. April 2014)

Ist zwar nur nen Helius AM. Aber in Titan Elox mit Extra Love Rot


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2014)

Wobei man jetzt bedenken muss das die neuen Farben völlig anders aussehen!

Titan neu


----------



## mpmarv (9. April 2014)

Warum denkst du, dass raw/rot schwierig wird? Ich finde das raw mit blauem extralove extrem schick, konnte ich mir eigentlich ganz gut vorstellen. @oxmox29: Jetzt weiß ich welches Pinion du meinst! Ich glaube was an dem Helius stört ist die Tatsache, dass es mit den weißen Teilen einfach überladen aussieht! Ich wollte es abgesehen vom Rahmen & Naben dann komplett schwarz aufbauen.

Das neue Titan elox sieht auch extrem lecker aus, könnte ich mir mit rot auch sehr gut vorstellen.

@kephren23: Hast du ein bronze zur Veranschaulichung? 

Rahmen blau wäre natürlich auch mal was, so ein helles wie bei dem orange/blauen "standard" rahmen-- könnte nur etwas too much sein

PS Hab mir gestern beim Händler erstmal ein Proberad geordert... Freu mich gewaltig auf nächste Woche


----------



## hoodride (9. April 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Warum denkst du, dass raw/rot schwierig wird? Ich finde das raw mit blauem extralove extrem schick, konnte ich mir eigentlich ganz gut vorstellen. @oxmox29: Jetzt weiß ich welches Pinion du meinst! Ich glaube was an dem Helius stört ist die Tatsache, dass es mit den weißen Teilen einfach überladen aussieht! Ich wollte es abgesehen vom Rahmen & Naben dann komplett schwarz aufbauen.
> 
> Das neue Titan elox sieht auch extrem lecker aus, könnte ich mir mit rot auch sehr gut vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Hier mal raw/rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (9. April 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich brauche mehr Inspiration... ich hab rote Hope Naben, die ich gerne mit an mein zukünftiges Nicolai nehmen würde.
> 
> Habt ihr Bilder von roten Nicolai bzw. roten eloxierten "extralove" Anbauteilen? Rahmenfarbe möglichst raw, blau, grün...


Einmal AC in Rot.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38902


----------



## psychoo2 (9. April 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hier mal raw/rotAnhang anzeigen 284566


 Sehr Stylisch wie ich finde !


----------



## dergabbagandalf (9. April 2014)

Hi,
ich bin seit letztem Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Ion 16 in 27,5". RAW/ROT. Pornohobel! Abgesehen davon, dass das Bike super aussieht geht es auch super durchs Gelände. Damals bei der Probefahrt war ich schon hell auf begeistert, aber mit dem eigenen Bike, welches man genau auf sich und seine Vorstellungen abgestimmt hat, macht das fahren noch mehr Spaß. Mittlerweile habe ich die ET-Key auf High gestellt, damit läuft das Rad meiner meinung nach agiler/verspielter. Für meine Bedürfnisse aus momentaner Sicht passender.
Hier seht ihr der Hobel:


----------



## dergabbagandalf (9. April 2014)

Achja, rote Naben und Bremsen von Hope passen einwandfrei zum Nicolai-Rot. Nur der Tune Würger geht bei entsprechendem Licht und geschultem Auge irgendwie ins Violett, aber halt minimalst. Darauf hat mich eine Dame aus dem Gestaltungsbereich gebracht die einfach nen Auge für Farbnuancen hat. Ist sonst niemandem aufgefallen, auch mir nicht obwohl ich als Besitzer das Rad kritisch beäugt habe.
Ansonsten sieht das Rad in Raw/Rot/Schwarz supergeil aus. Ist halt nen Klassiker, individuel aufgebaut. Aber zum Glück ist die Farbgebung Geschmackssache, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## mhubig (9. April 2014)

Sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## Loisl13 (9. April 2014)

Glückwunsch!
Is ein schönes bike geworden!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (9. April 2014)

*dergabbagandalf  PORNO!!!!!*

*Genauso hab ich mir mein zukünftiges auch vorgestellt, viiiiieeelen Dank. Hatte ich doch gut im Auge, dass das Hope rot super passt. Genauso werde ich es mir bestellen! Nur der Aufbau wird etwas anders *

*Was wiegt der Hobel?*


----------



## dergabbagandalf (9. April 2014)

Danke!
Das Bike wiegt genau 14 kg, allerdings auch mit der fetten MagicMarry an der Front. Ein bisschen Gewicht kann man noch einsparen, ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch ein anwenderfreundlicher Aufbau, der mich bestimmt lange begleiten wird und 14kg kann man super den Berg hoch treten.
Ich überlege jetzt noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen abzuziehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Felge/Reifen dann wuchtiger wirken, bzw. die gesamte Optik aufgeräumter wirkt.


----------



## bastea82 (9. April 2014)

Runter mit den Aufklebern! 

Bas


----------



## mpmarv (9. April 2014)

Gib es zu, du willst die Aufkleber nur runter haben, damit du auf 13,99 kommst 
Ja, ich finde das "Design" der flow auch absolut hässlich, ich hoffe ja auf ein subrosa revival als 650b....

Dann wird mein Aufbau aber auch auf jeden Fall auf ca. 14Kg kommen. Reifen werden wohl etwas leichter, aber meine 2x10 hat ja noch ein paar Gramm mehr als die X01..


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2014)

Echt schicke Mühle   Laß die Aufkleber drauf, passen sehr gut zum Rest.

G.


----------



## kephren23 (10. April 2014)

Aufkleber ab! definitiv!

@mpmarv
Hier nochmal ein Bronze Argon, etwas wenig rot, aber ich würde es besser finden wie mit RAW, grad das neue RAW sieht gut aus.
Und ist noch eigener!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. April 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin seit letztem Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Ion 16 in 27,5". RAW/ROT. Pornohobel! Abgesehen davon, dass das Bike super aussieht geht es auch super durchs Gelände. Damals bei der Probefahrt war ich schon hell auf begeistert, aber mit dem eigenen Bike, welches man genau auf sich und seine Vorstellungen abgestimmt hat, macht das fahren noch mehr Spaß. Mittlerweile habe ich die ET-Key auf High gestellt, damit läuft das Rad meiner meinung nach agiler/verspielter. Für meine Bedürfnisse aus momentaner Sicht passender.
> Hier seht ihr der Hobel:



Hammergeil!
Wie hoch ist eigentlich das Tretlager? (Auf der HP steht -9mm etc., aber das haengt ja wieder dann von dem LRS ab)


----------



## mpmarv (10. April 2014)

@kephren23: Im Tageslicht find ich das bronze schwierig, glaube das wird nicht meins. Hat ein gut ausgestatteter Händler eigentlich elox Muster von Nicolai vorliegen? Dann könnte man wie beim Teppich aussuchen mal an die Tapete daneben halten


----------



## oxmox29 (10. April 2014)

Bzgl. Tretlagerhöhe.......die Angabe in den Tech-Sheets ist Reifendurchmesser, bei Ion16 650B 715mm, das muss der Reifenaußendurchmesser sein. Also: 715/2 - 9 = 348,5 = Abstand Zentrum Tretlager zum Boden
Gruß,
Christian.


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2014)

RH L net S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (15. April 2014)

Fein - Herzklopf


----------



## mpmarv (15. April 2014)

Was wiegen eure ions? Mein Testrad hat geschmeidige 14,31 ohne Pedale


----------



## kephren23 (15. April 2014)

14,48 mit gold und Pedale  (26')


----------



## mpmarv (15. April 2014)

Also es stört beim fahren wirklich nicht. Aber beim Blick auf die Waage erschreckt man sich erstmal. Wie so oft im Leben   Es ist derzeit noch ne schwere AUron verbaut, mit einer Mattoc/Pike und leichtem Hinterrad und vo/hi tubeless kommt das Vieh dann auf 13,99 mit Pedale oder so


----------



## psychoo2 (15. April 2014)

Genau da bin ich derzeit... 13.9 Kilo inkl. Pedale

Mit ner 1X11 wäre noch bisserl was drin aber dann geht es zu Gunsten der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## mpmarv (15. April 2014)

Ich finde die 1x11 eigentlich ganz geil! Einmal im Jahr Kassette und Kettenblatt wechseln sollte doch reichen, das geht ruck zuck und ist im WInter schnell mal gemacht. Die Anschaffungskosten der Gruppe stören mich nur "etwas"


----------



## psychoo2 (15. April 2014)

Ich meinte eigentlich das man mit der 1x11 noch was rausholen könnte. Aber alles was dann zusätzlich noch runter sollte ginge zugunsten der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## mhubig (15. April 2014)

13,52 Kg mit 1x11, Tubeless, aber *noch* ohne Variostütze.


----------



## Simbl (15. April 2014)

Meins (26") wiegt auch irgendwas zwischen 13 und 14. Kanns nicht genau sagen da nen anderer Sattel, Dämpfer und Reifen montiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (16. April 2014)

Wenn ich doch nur ne funktionierende Waage hätte


----------



## mpmarv (16. April 2014)

Geht auch auf einer Personenwaage.... Ist je nach Waage nur nicht so genau


----------



## dergabbagandalf (16. April 2014)

Ich bin bei genau 14 kg gelandet, den Aufbau kann man eine Seite vorher sehen. Abspecken geht immer, aber 14kg sind meiner Meinung nach für ein solches Rad und der Haltbarkeit der Komponenten sehr ok. 13,5 kg sind aber mit leichterem Reifen vorne und anderen Bremsen auch drin. Aber die rote Hope M4 ist einfach so hübsch...


----------



## LautSprecher (16. April 2014)

...bestellt. Ich verrate nur mal soviel, es wird sehr viel blau elox vorhanden sein!


----------



## Loisl13 (16. April 2014)

Lautsprecher schrieb:


> ...bestellt. Ich verrate nur mal soviel, es wird sehr viel blau elox vorhanden sein!


Hui, da bin ich aber gespannt. 
Größe? 
Liefertermin?


----------



## LautSprecher (16. April 2014)

Grösse M. Termin ist leider erst Anfang Juni. :/ weiss garnicht wie ich die Zeit überbrücken soll :/
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leider das falsche Modell im Konfigurator aber so als Orientierung zur Farbwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (16. April 2014)

Top! 
Fallss du ne aufbauliste brauchst, sag Bescheid. Genau so sah meine alternative zu meinem jetzigen aus
Habs dann aber in letzter minute verworfen da mein jetziges Bass ja schon einen blauen hauptrahmen hat. 
Bin echt gespannt was bei dir raus kommt.  Aber meinen  haste schon mal!


----------



## LautSprecher (17. April 2014)

Merci soweit  Aufbauliste ist schon laaaang vorhanden, sub 14kg werden drin sein.
Lasst euch überraschen!
Btw: hab bis jetzt nur schöne bikes in der galerie gesehen, so solls bleiben! ;D


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2014)

wida net mainz ......


----------



## boesA_moench (17. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> wida net mainz ......



die Laufräder hätte ich auch bestellt 

sehr schön... 

@guru39: ich glaub ich muss schon wieder was bestellen


----------



## donnersberger (17. April 2014)

aba jetzt mainz:





-- Nicolai statt Osterei --


Danke Gürü dass Du so gute Hebammen Dienste geleistet hast und das ION am Wunschtermin geboren wurde. Kind und Döner sind wohl auf. Hier die Daten:

Name: Döner's Maja
Gewicht: 14 komma irgendwas (also ca 5 Kilo weniger als mein Ex-Konada-Rad)
Größe: L
Farbe: geil

Die Freude ist übergroß. Ich werde es jetzt erst mal Pampern und ihm die Welt und Wälder zeigen.


----------



## gruftidrop (18. April 2014)

Gefällt.


----------



## Joshua60 (18. April 2014)

Jetzt noch das passende Trikot!  Hat  schön zusammengebaut!


----------



## donnersberger (18. April 2014)

Schwarzer Helm, gelbe Brille, schwarze Klamotten, gelbe Handschuhe, schwarze 9ten, gelbe Schnürsenkel,...


----------



## kephren23 (18. April 2014)




----------



## defjanski (18. April 2014)

imprägniert ihr eure schwarz eloxierten rahmen irgendwie gegen dreck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. April 2014)

Mit Dreck!


----------



## Simbl (18. April 2014)

Ein Clon!!!!!


----------



## psychoo2 (19. April 2014)

donnersberger schrieb:


> aba jetzt mainz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sehr geiles TEIL !


----------



## Guent (20. April 2014)

Super! Viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## psychoo2 (20. April 2014)

Wieder mal ein Bild in seiner geliebten Umgebung ;-)


----------



## chevioso (20. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Weil Nicolai auch selber eloxiert .
> 
> Es gibt ja nicht viele Hersteller die dir diese Eloxalvielfalt bieten. Und du kannst den Rahmen ja auch in schwarz Elox ohne Aufpreis nehmen. oder eben aus über 200 Pulverfarben kostenlos wählen, das bietet dir kein anderer Hersteller.
> 
> Ja ums Ion18 ist es schade, aber es kommt bestimmt wieder!



Ist elox schwarz tatsächlich ohne Aufpreis erhältlich?

Und kann man tatsächlich alle RAL Farben wählen?
Ich habe eine Farbliste von N (Anhang) 
und in der werden nur ca. 30 RAL Farben vorgestellt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. April 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> Ist elox schwarz tatsächlich ohne Aufpreis erhältlich?
> 
> Und kann man tatsächlich alle RAL Farben wählen?
> Ich habe eine Farbliste von N (Anhang)
> und in der werden nur ca. 30 RAL Farben vorgestellt.



Ja
Auch ja (gibt nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen)
Kostet dann etwas Aufpreis, wenn es nicht in der Nicolai Liste ist


----------



## kephren23 (21. April 2014)

Ich hab das,regal bei N gesehen, das waren viele wirklich viele Farben!


----------



## Loisl13 (22. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausgeschilderte-mtb-strecke-miltenberg.614915/page-9#post-11922436

Moin donnersberger,
Dein erster Trip mit dem neuen N ?
Ich war letzte Woche auch da, und muss sagen das die Runde fur ein Ion wie gemacht ist. 
Waren noch andere N-Jünger dabei?

Sag mal bescheid wenn ihr nochmal fahrt. Wenns zeitlich passt komm ich auch mal rüber

Gruß Loisl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (22. April 2014)

Ja, war die erste Tour (am Vortag hatte ich lediglich ne kurze Einbrems-Singletrail-Runde gemacht. 

Ja, die Miltenberg-Location und das Bike passen perfekt. Auf den Uphills, höhengleichen Wegen und flowigen Downhills hab ich mich mit dem Rad wohlgefühlt. Klasse Bike!

Joshua mit dem grünen Helius und 3 Nicht-Nicolai-Biker waren mit dabei.






Die nächsten Wochen wird's bei mir erst mal nichts mit MB, da geht's in die Pfalz, nach Beerfelden, Stromberg und auf die "Heidelberge".


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## schuetzendorf (22. April 2014)

Schickes Rad! Aber ich wusste gar nicht, dass du als Pfälzer BVB-Anhänger bist. Oder sind das die IBC-farben?

Die Optik wäre höchstens noch durch einen schwarzen oder gelben Dämpferkolben auf die Spitze zu treiben. Bei Lizard Skins oder Speed Stuff gibt es z.B. gelbe Neopren-Überzieher...

Durch den Gewichtsunterschied zum Eisenhaufen wirst du jetzt bergauf bremsen und bergab treten müssen.

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Loisl13 (22. April 2014)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Ja, war die erste Tour (am Vortag hatte ich lediglich ne kurze Einbrems-Singletrail-Runde gemacht.
> 
> Ja, die Miltenberg-Location und das Bike passen perfekt. Auf den Uphills, höhengleichen Wegen und flowigen Downhills hab ich mich mit dem Rad wohlgefühlt. Klasse Bike!
> 
> ...


....bis auf beerfelden kenne ich keine der spots...wenn man nur mehr zeit fürs biken hätte
Seit dem neuen Hobel bin ich total infiziert. ..


----------



## donnersberger (22. April 2014)

SD: BVB ist OK 

L13: in 6-8 Wochen wird's vielleicht wieder was mit Miltenberg werden. Dann könnte man sich ja da treffen.


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## LautSprecher (23. April 2014)

Tolles Bike Donnersberger..hoffe du hast es 'behutsam', also mindestens artgerecht!, in seine neue Heimat eingeführt 

Ich bekomme mein ION erst in KW 24, also frühestens am 9.6.14...
Tipps wie ich die Wartezeit schnell rumbekomme? Ausser viel biken..?
Grüsse Robin


----------



## donnersberger (23. April 2014)

Also viel biken ist schon ganz gut, dann noch mehr biken und noch mehr après-biken. Außerdem mit anderen N-Bikern treffen, täglich den N-Bikehändler aufsuchen oder zumindest anrufen, den N-Katalog nochmal durchlesen 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (25. April 2014)

Endlich
Ja ich weiß, die Farbkombination gabs schon oft! 
Aber net bei mir und ich fands immer schon geil!


----------



## LautSprecher (25. April 2014)

Tolle Kombi! Bist du zufrieden mit der Elox-Qualität?


----------



## mhubig (25. April 2014)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, die Farbkombination gabs schon oft!



Kanns auch ruhig noch öfters geben! Sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## psychoo2 (25. April 2014)

Daumen hoch. 

Die Farbe is der Knaller. Da werd ich fast neidisch


----------



## pratt (25. April 2014)

Es ist da! 
Ich hatte Anfang Dezember bestellt.


----------



## mhubig (25. April 2014)

@pratt TOP! Sind die Druckstreben Pulver oder Elox?


----------



## pratt (26. April 2014)

Die Druckstreben sind Pulverbeschichtet.
Gewicht wie es da steht 14,08 kg, Größe L.


----------



## Joshua60 (26. April 2014)

Farbige Druckstreben sind einfach toll!!!
Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dergabbagandalf (2. Mai 2014)

Tach zusammen!
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer-Setup. Ich fahre meinene Rahmen in "high" und nutze beim Aufsitzen mit mittlerer Floodgate-Einstellung meine 30% SAG aus. Aber beim Einfedern habe ich noch locker 10mm "Luft". Ich habe den Dämpfer so noch nicht ausgereizt. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Ich denke ich verschenke da einiges an Federweg. Für krasse Einschläge ist das noch sehr viel Platz. Welche Optimierungsmöglichkeiten gibt es da noch? 
Achja, naggisch wiege ich 79kg, mit Klamotten und Rucksack vllt 85kg. Ich habe ca 175PSI im Dämpfer. Die Pike nutze ich bei ca 60 PSI eig sehr gut aus, könnten auch 65 PSI rein.


----------



## pratt (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den Sag auf ca. 40 % gesetzt um den Federweg ausnutzen zu können. So passt es mir ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (2. Mai 2014)

Bei 30% SAG bleibt bei mir auch immer die 1cm Respekt Reserve am Dämpfer stehen !


----------



## Simbl (2. Mai 2014)

Habs mit dem Kirk am 26" 16er auch noch nie geschafft mehr wie 58mm von den 63mm Hub auszunutzen. Ich denk das liegt an der Endprogression des Rahmens.


----------



## Moritz3788 (2. Mai 2014)

Einen schönen guten Tag erstmal an alle Nicolai verrückte und natürlich auch an alle anderen. Ich durchstöbere nun seit einer ganzen Weile die Beiträge zum Thema Nicolai Ion 16 26"/ 27,5"

Vorweg muss ich kephren meine absolute Hochachtung aussprechen, so viel liebe zum Detail ist beeindruckend! Ein Traum der Hobel!!!
An psychoo2, dein bike Feier ich auch sehr, bei meinem Besuch bei N hat mir Johannes die Farben gezeigt...
Ich war ganz kurz davor meine gesamte Farbplanung umzuwerfen, hab's dann aber doch gelassen. Die Farbe ist absolut scharf!!! Vielleicht beim nächsten bike 

So und nun zum Thema, 
Mein ion 16 27,5 soll kW 24 kommen, die teile sind so gut wie alle komplett. 
LRS wird der dt swiss ex 1501 werden, leider warte ich seit fast 3 Monaten drauf... 
Der LRS ist tlr und ich bin mir nicht schlüssig welche schlappen drauf sollen. Momentan liebäugel ich mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf oder Maxxis High roller 2. 
was fahrt ihr denn? Andere Vorschläge oder eine Entscheidungshilfe wären auch Super!!!

Vielen dank im voraus.
LG Mo


----------



## Simbl (2. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr gerade die Michelin Wild RockR 2 und bin sehr zufrieden. Wiegen zwar gut ein Kilo in 26" aber macht mir nix. Rollwiderstand ist etwas höher, aber für die 30km Tour die ich meißt mache noch akzeptabel. An meinem anderen Bike fahr ich den Magic Mary. Da hab ich aber noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. Beide Reifen lassen sich leicht tubeless montieren. Der Hans Dampf gefällt mir nur wenns wirklich trocken ist sonst isser mir zu rutschig. Bei viel Tageskilometer aber wohl noch die beste Wahl


----------



## Moritz3788 (2. Mai 2014)

Den Michelin hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Auf welchem Gelände fährst du ihn? Danke für den tip erstmal!

Ach so, hast du die Magic Mary auf nem dh oder auch auf nem enduro?


----------



## Simbl (2. Mai 2014)

Hatte den MM auf dem DHler vorne drauf. Nun kommt er aber auf den Freerider. Bei uns ist es recht felsig.


----------



## psychoo2 (2. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> An psychoo2, dein bike Feier ich auch sehr, bei meinem Besuch bei N hat mir Johannes die Farben gezeigt...
> Ich war ganz kurz davor meine gesamte Farbplanung umzuwerfen, hab's dann aber doch gelassen. Die Farbe ist absolut scharf!!! Vielleicht beim nächsten bike



Danke für die Blumen 

Ich hab die Hans Dampf drauf und muss Simbl recht geben...sobald es nass wird ist er schon rutschig uns setzt sich auch schneller zu. Aber bei normalen Untergrund und auf Touren ist er ein guter Kompromiss. Und für die Montage mit Tubeless ist der Hans Dampf auf Super geeignet. Ging absolut Problemlos und war sogar ohne Dichtmilch schon fast dicht.


----------



## mhubig (2. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Der LRS ist tlr und ich bin mir nicht schlüssig welche schlappen drauf sollen.
> Momentan liebäugel ich mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf oder Maxxis High roller 2.
> was fahrt ihr denn?



Ich fahre im Moment die Conti TrailKing 2.4 Protection mit Apex (1025g/Pro Schlappen).
Problemlose Tubeless Montage, Rollen gut, super Traktion, vorne in der Kurve manchmal
etwas Kippelig ... sehr dicker Reifen.


----------



## LautSprecher (2. Mai 2014)

bin jetzt auch soweit das ich meinen Aufbau posten kann.

ION 650 'M' blauer elox
Manitou Mattoc Pro
Sram X.01 
Trickstuff Cleg 4 MK2
Tune Trailrider LRS
Diverse Thomsonteile inkl. Titanlenker

Farbkonzept ist blau/silber/schwarz

Wunschgewicht unter 13,5kg. Wir werden sehen.
Genaue Liste inkl. Gewichte folgt nach dem Aufbau. 

Liefertermin ist immer noch KW24 aber da 'N' grad die Produktion aufgrund hoher Nachfrage hochfährt ist die Prognose früher. Sicher ist aufjeden Fall das ich das fertige Bike in den Tirolurlaub in KW25 mitnehmen kann!  

Ich erhoffe mir im Vergleich zum Intense Uzzi eine ebenbürdige DH-Tauglichkeit in Verbindung mit einer weit aus besseren UH-Fähigkeit...

Gruss Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Tag erstmal an alle Nicolai verrückte und natürlich auch an alle anderen. Ich durchstöbere nun seit einer ganzen Weile die Beiträge zum Thema Nicolai Ion 16 26"/ 27,5"
> 
> Vorweg muss ich kephren meine absolute Hochachtung aussprechen, so viel liebe zum Detail ist beeindruckend! Ein Traum der Hobel!!!


Vielen Dank.

Ich fahr die HD, sind gut für touren, werden aber am Vorderrad trotzdem mal den Magic Marry testen, da könnte manchmal eben etwas mehr Grip sein, aucch bei Trockenheit, bei Nässe fahre ich ehh selten.


----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Mhhh schwierig schwierig, jetzt ist auch noch der Trail King ins rennen gekommen
Bei N hatten sie vorne einen Ardent drauf und hinten einen HighRoller 2, fand ich auch nicht übel, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die tlr waren.
Sag mal kephren du scheinst aus Berlin zu kommen oder?!
LG und nutzt die Sonne!


----------



## pratt (3. Mai 2014)

Ich habe erst 1,5 Touren mit dem ION16 und dem Hans Dampf als Hinterreifen gefahren.
Bei der letzten Tour war es nass und mir ist an meheren Stellen aufgefallen, dass der Hans Dampf sich nicht in den Boden einreisst sondern drüber rutscht.
Ist dann für mich als Ganzjahresfahrer nicht der richtige Reifen.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

@Moritz der schein trügt nicht!

@pratt zum driften


----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Coole Sache, ich nämlich auch!
Da können wa ja mal zusammen ne runde drehen!
Gibt bestimmt nen schönen Kontrast die beiden bikes.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Das sollten wir tun. Allergiezeit geht auch zu ende, also kanns wieder los gehen. Bin eigentlich immer im grunewald unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Top da bin ich auch immer! 
Ach was Allergie, da gibt's nen Schuss citericin und los gehts
Ne ne kann's gut nachvollziehen!


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Top da bin ich auch immer!
> Ach was Allergie, da gibt's nen Schuss citericin und los gehts
> Ne ne kann's gut nachvollziehen!



cool, sehr gut!

Ja, leider reichen 6 Tabletten nich aus um sich sportlich zu betätigen .
Aber is ja bald vorbei.

Wie wird der restliche Aufbau? Farben?


----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Dann möchte ich auch mal meinen Aufbau zum besten geben:

Ion 16 27,5 in L schwarz elox mit rotem extra Love.
Gabel: RS pike RTC3 160mm
Dämpfer:RS Monarch plus rc3
Sattelstütze: RS reverb stealth
Schaltung: Sram xx1 komplett
LRS: Dt swiss ex 1501 Spline 
Bremsen: Hope tech 3 e4
Scheiben:Hope Floating 183mm  rot elox
Vorbau: Raceface Atlas DH 31,8 
Rot elox
Lenker: Raceface Atlas 0.5 schwarz
Pedale: Reverse escape Pro mit roten Pins
Sattelklemme: Hope mit Schraube rot elox
Steuersatz: Reset Flatstack A4
Sattel: Ergon SM3 Pro o. SME3 Pro noch nicht sicher.

Ich überlege noch ob ich eine Kettenführung anbringe. (E-Thirteen xcx)
Bei den Griffen bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, möchte gerne rote lock Ringe am besten mit Endkappen, hab da was vor
Außerdem kommen noch Matchmaker.
Naja und die Reifenfrage kennt ihr ja

Ich glaub jetzt hab ich alles


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich mag meine Odi Rogue sehr gern, kann man auch mit roten Ringen haben und endkappen sind wohl die Hope am besten!

Kefü würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Odi fand ich auch immer gut aber eher die Cross Trainer. 
Meinst du die barplugs von hope?!


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Jo genau die! gibts auch in rot.




Schraube ist allerdings immer silber.


----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub damit kann ich nichts anfangen, ich hätte gern welche die flach und nicht graviert sind, hab nen Laden entdeckt die mir dann mein eigenes Logo einlasern!  Leider hat nur acros solche in die Griffe sollen nicht so satt sein:/


----------



## Simbl (3. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr Odi und Acros. Sind beides Top Griffe, jedoch haben die Acros nen höheren Verschleiss


----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Verschleiß hab ich auch gelesen, einer schrieb was von 5 Monaten ( kp was der an  km in der zeit fährt )


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Meine acros sind/waren nach drei runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Mhh das ist ziemlich Mies! 
Hab kein Bock alle 3 Monate neue zu kaufen!


----------



## Simbl (3. Mai 2014)

Ja ist schade, mag sie fast lieber wie die Odi Rough


----------



## psychoo2 (3. Mai 2014)

Und nicht vergessen...das Nicolai Herzerl


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Oder ein N-Volution


----------



## Loisl13 (3. Mai 2014)

Huhu. Melde mich auch mal wieder. Hatte die letzten 4 Wochen keine Zeit da Wetter so geil war. Hab auch gestern die 5555 hm Marke geknackt und kann somit mal ein kurzes Feedback zu meinem neuen Hobel geben. Allerdings fallt das Feedback knapp aus da ich nicht so ein Geometrie und Fahrwerks-Guru bin. Bei mir geht's immer nach dem Motto: drauf setzen und los.
Also......das Ion hat mich erstens mal im uphill überrascht.  Da geht's besser vorwärts als ich gedacht habe. Für mich als Tourenfahrer also eine absoluter Zugewinn.

Und runter: der HAMMER! !!!!!!!!

Ich bin wirklich in den letzten 4  Wochen viel gefahren, und egal was der Untergrund so hergab, ich hatte noch nie so ein perverses Grinsen im Gesicht

Als alles in allem : ich habe mein Traumbike gefunden. 
DANKE NICOLAI.
IHR HABT WIEDER MAL MEIN LEBEN BEREICHERT !

so, und jetzt wirds bike geputzt damit es morgen wieder auf Tour gehen kann! 

Gruß loisl.


----------



## Moritz3788 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich Denk dann fallen die acros raus, so dicke hab ich es dann auch nicht 
Hat noch jemand nen tip zu den reifen? 

Man man wenn ich loisl so höre kann ich es kaum noch erwarten!!!


----------



## Simbl (3. Mai 2014)

Ja das Ion 16 ist derzeit auch mein Lieblingsbike


----------



## donnersberger (3. Mai 2014)

War heute mit meinem ION16 auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg unterwegs und muss sagen, dass es Sau viel Spass gemacht hat


----------



## hoschi2007 (4. Mai 2014)

sieht aber noch so sauber aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (4. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre es mom. auch nur bei Sonnenschein und trockenen Trails


----------



## mpmarv (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem: Wie kriege ich die Zeit bis KW24 totgeschlagen? 
Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (5. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann werd ich vllt etwas mehr SAG fahren, ein cm Puffer ist doch ne Menge.
Zur Reifenfrage kann ich sagen: Vorne MM, hinten HD. Vorne super Gripp, hinten super Vortrieb der am Hinterrad auch gut beherrschbar ist.
Ich will aber nochmal das Thema KeFü/ Bashguard aufnehmen. Nachdem ich mit meinem 32er X01 Kettenblatt doch schon mal heftig aufgesetzt bin muss da irgendwas her. Der SRAM Bashguard ist die eine Sache, aber wie sieht es mit der KeFü aus? Ist die bei X01 nötig? Gibt es eig was mit oberer führung und Tacco? letzteres macht meiner Meinung nach am meisten Sinn. Wer kann helfen, wer fährt was?
Gruß


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. Mai 2014)

@mpmarv ich muss auch noch bis kW 24 warten, du bist nicht allein mit deinem leid
Ps. Game Boy zocken hilft und krank sein!

Die Reifenkombi. Hört sich gut an.
Fährt auch jemand maxxis???
Wegen der kefü und dem bashguard überleg ich auch schon länger, bei mir kommt die xx1 dran wo es zwar heißt dass sie keine kefü braucht, allerdings liest man doch oft das Gegenteil. Habe mir dafür die e-Thirteen xcx ausgesucht aber sie hat leider keinen taco das fehlt mir!!


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. Mai 2014)

Hab da was entdeckt...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Kettenfuehrungen/All-mountain-Guide-Kettenfuehrung.html


----------



## kephren23 (5. Mai 2014)

Zur not kann man auch eine mit na rolle unten fahren da gibts ja genug, und für mein empfinden sieht es auch besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (5. Mai 2014)

Und für den etwas pralleren Geldbeutel bringt carbocage bald ne Führung speziell für xx1 raus.
Hat ne obere Führung und unten taco.
119€...


----------



## mpmarv (5. Mai 2014)

Wollt ihr die KeFü nur gegen abspringen? Ist doch imo gar nicht nötig, Kette hält 1A.


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub die mit ner unteren sind alle für Dual.


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. Mai 2014)

Sicher ist sicher aber am wichtigsten ist mir der taco, hab schon mal nen ordentlichen Unfall ohne gehabt...


----------



## Simbl (5. Mai 2014)

Meine Kette ist 2 mal im ersten Monat abgesprungen. Nur noch mit Kefü.


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. Mai 2014)

Welche kefü fährst du?


----------



## Simbl (5. Mai 2014)

Dieses XC Modell von Csixx, weiß aber nicht mehr wie sie genau heißt


----------



## der-gute (5. Mai 2014)

ich bin jetzt ein Wochenende in Regen und Schlamm DH-Strecke und Stolperbiken in Bern, Biel und in Graubünden gefahren.

fahre vorne ein schaltbares TA 32z Blatt mit RF Bash und hinten General Lee mit XT-Kassette (10-42)
geschaltet wird mit einem XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk mit Medium Käfig

mir ist am kompletten Wochenende mit sicher 7000 Tiefenmetern *einmal* die Kette abgesprungen
das war, als der Dreckbollen am Yoke so groß war, das er die Kette runter gedrückt hat.

das schon hier liegende narrow-wide Kettenblatt geht zurück,
ebenso brauch ich keine KeFü.

dafür musste ich bergauf bei 1300 Hm von Hand aufs "Gott sei Dank" noch montierte kleine KB wechseln,
mit 32-42 hätte ochs da nie hoch geschafft...

das is meine ErFAHRung zu 1x10


----------



## Kami1 (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch dabei mir ein ION 16 650B zuzulegen.

Mein einzigstes Problem ist jetzt noch die Rahmengröße. 
Ich hatte bis jetzt ein Helius AM in Größe M und war damit auch sehr glücklich, nur ist das ION ja deutlich länger (reach u. Oberrohr) als sein Vorgänger.
reach Helius AM in M = 405mm 
reach ION 16 in S = 413mm M= 430mm
Deswegen pendle jetzt halt zwischen S und M, wobei ich mehr zu S tendiere da es meiner alten Geometrie näher kommt.
Hier noch meine Maße: Körpergröße 173cm und eine Schrittlänge von 81cm.

Was meint ihr dazu bzw. welche erfahrungen habt ihr?


Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

einige würden sagen S, andere M.
Probe fahren ist natürlich am besten.

Und wichtig ist, was willste mit dem ION hauptsächlich machen?

Für lange Touren ehr M.


Ich fahre mit 178 nen M.
Für dich würde also durchaus nen S passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (6. Mai 2014)

S wie Small!!!


----------



## Kami1 (6. Mai 2014)

Also ich mache mit dem Rad eigentlich alles von einer langen Tour bis zum Bikepark. 
Fahre aber zu 80% abfahrtslastige Touren bzw. hoch muss es nicht so schnell gehen wie runter .


----------



## psychoo2 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mit 176cm auch einen M Rahmen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Bike ist immer noch sehr wendig und agil , geht aber auch gut für längere Touren mit mehr als 60 km.


----------



## mpmarv (6. Mai 2014)

Ich habe bei 174/84 ein M bestellt, hat super gepasst. Gleicher Einsatzbereich wie du. "Ich bin zum runterfahren hier, aber hoch muss ich ja auch irgendwie" - Bikeparks werden dieses Jahr definitiv in Angriff genommen.

Der Gedanke, das Ion zu kaufen und bei der Größe darauf zu achten, dass die Geometriedaten ähnlich dem Helius AM sind, gehe ich mit. Aber du bist ja schon bei einem Hersteller gelandet und das M lange gefahren. Jetzt kaufst du das neue Modell im gleichen Einsatzbereich und willst einen Rahmen kleiner. Nicolai wird sich bei der Anpassung der Geometrie etwas gedacht haben.

Wenn man es vom Papier vergleicht, dürfte das M stabiler laufen. Ob man die 1,5cm mehr am OR zu deinem Helius AM merkt? I dunno. Ich würde eher am Vorbau noch 1cm sparen (Im vgl. zu deinem Helius AM) und den längeren Rahmen nehmen. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie die 1cm weniger am Steuerrohr das ganze beeinflussen. Das Ion in S dürfte mindestens genauso spritzig sein wie dein jetziges. Kannst du denn 2cm mehr Auszug am Sattelrohr verkraften? Irgendwann wird es da ja auch eng (nicht nur funktionell, sondern auch optisch  )

Das Ion im Vgl. zu meinem Stumpy ist definitiv stabiler und geht nicht so gut aufs Hinterrad, das dürfte aber zu 99% an der 419er Kettenstrebe liegen. Ansonsten hat der 

Du kannst ja noch ein bisschen rumspielen, Tech Sheets:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=54&output=html
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=60&output=html

Aber ich würde es ganz einfach machen: Ruf bei deinem nächsten Nicolai Händler an und bestell dir ein Testrad in M. Wenn geil: Bestell es in M, wenn zu lang, bestell es in S - für die ganz verrückten gibt es natürlich auch noch custom


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2014)

Kami1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei mir ein ION 16 650B zuzulegen.
> 
> ...



definitiv S


----------



## mhubig (6. Mai 2014)

Kami1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin auch dabei mir ein ION 16 650B zuzulegen.



TOP, das wirst'e nicht bereuen! 



Kami1 schrieb:


> Mein einzigstes Problem ist jetzt noch die Rahmengröße. Ich hatte bis jetzt ein Helius AM in Größe M und war damit auch sehr glücklich, nur ist das ION ja deutlich länger (reach u. Oberrohr) als sein Vorgänger.
> 
> reach Helius AM in M = 405mm
> reach ION 16 in S = 413mm M= 430mm
> ...



Ich fahre mit 176/84 ein M und dass passt perfekt! Ich bin vorher mal ein Helius in S Probe gefahren und dass war mir deutlich zu klein (Knie stösst an Lenker und so ...) allerdings ist die Geo vom ION tatsächlich so unterschiedlich dass ich jetzt "vermute", S könnte ich hier schon auch fahren, halt mit etwas längerem Vorbau (habe 50mm) und einem Sattelrohrauszug von 28cm anstatt 24cm wie im Moment.

Allerdings solltest Du auch beachten, dass die ION Geo ja extra für "kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker" ausgelegt ist. Heist wenn Du jetzt einen 80er Vorbau montieren müsstest, dammit dass S passt, würde ich eher M empfehlen ...

Frag doch mal den @vinc ... der hat mir M empfohlen und dass hat dann auch gepasst!

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Loisl13 (6. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> definitiv S



Ha! Das war klar!


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich würd auch auf vinc verweisen, hat mich mit dem l Top beraten, 1. Probefahrt gleich verliebt!

Mal ne frage an alle Berliner hier, bei den ganzen Rad versierten Leuten hier ist es mir schon fast peinlich, ich Fahr zwar sehr gern Rad aber hab keine Ahnung von der Montage
Kennt jemand nen vernünftigen Laden wo man das bike montieren lassen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich lass meine räder in keinem laden mehr machen .
Ich kann dir nur meine hilfe anbieten.
Werkzeug ist jede menge vorhanden und hab auch schon einige räder zerlegt und zusammen gebastelt.
Können uns ja mal beim nils im grunewald treffen und das besprechen wenn de bock hast.


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ein Händler begeistert ist, wenn jemand mit einen Rahmen und einer Tüte voll mit Teilen in den Laden kommt und das montiert haben will. Wird bestimmt teuer, denn er hat ja nichts an den Teilen verdient. Dann lieber alles vor Ort kaufen und montieren lassen.

Das Angebot von kephren ist natürlich noch besser. Wenn du das mit Unterstützung selber machst, dann lehrst du am meisten dabei und musst nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit jemanden suchen. Ist auch keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

Die meisten Läden hier nehmen so 75-200€ Montage, aber an mein N würde ich niemand von den lassen.
Das einzige was ich jetzt nicht zur hand hätte wäre nen presswerkzeug fürn Steuersatz.
Angebot steht, nen ordentliches Bier und gut ist!
Fotos mach ich dir auch gern nen paar.


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich lass meine räder in keinem laden mehr machen .



  Was du würdest nicht mal zu mir kommen wenn ich in Börlin wäre


----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2014)

du bist der Sündenpfuhl...Wurzelpuff...viel zu viel BÖSES


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2014)

Darth Püff Vader


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Man kephren das ist mal ein Angebot!!! 
Vielen dank, das können wir sehr gerne machen, dann bin froh nicht in einen Laden zu müssen  der Steuersatz wird bei N schon eingepresst!


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Für kalte Molle wird natürlich gesorgt


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Mai 2014)

Was du würdest nicht mal zu mir kommen wenn ich in Börlin wäre [/QUOTE]

Soll der Kephren jetzt beim nächsten Treffen im Puff wirklich mit dabei sein oder hat er sich damit nicht nen mega Eigentor geschossen? Da wird er zu Wurst und Bier geladen und haut mit seiner Berliner Eleganz solche Sachen raus. Tssstssss. Leute gibt's

Kephren: Du weisst von wem es kommt und wie es gemeint ist.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was du würdest nicht mal zu mir kommen wenn ich in Börlin wäre



dann nur zu dir!  du weißt ja wenigstens was de vor dir hast!

Es war nur auf Händler hier in Berlin bezogen!!!!



Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Man kephren das ist mal ein Angebot!!!
> Vielen dank, das können wir sehr gerne machen, dann bin froh nicht in einen Laden zu müssen  der Steuersatz wird bei N schon eingepresst!



Sehr gern! Mit dem Steuersatz ist ja schonmal perfekt.



Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Für kalte Molle wird natürlich gesorgt



Molle danach muss sein! 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Was du würdest nicht mal zu mir kommen wenn ich in Börlin wäre



Soll der Kephren jetzt beim nächsten Treffen im Puff wirklich mit dabei sein oder hat er sich damit nicht nen mega Eigentor geschossen? Da wird er zu Wurst und Bier geladen und haut mit seiner Berliner Eleganz solche Sachen raus. Tssstssss. Leute gibt's

Kephren: Du weisst von wem es kommt und wie es gemeint ist.

Gruss[/QUOTE]

Nur Berlin , der Rainer hat ja die besten Referenzen.


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Darth Püff Vader



Lürd Hülmchen


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Dabei etwa keine Molle?? Da laufen wir aber Gefahr einen trockene Hals zu bekommen


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Dabei etwa keine Molle?? Da laufen wir aber Gefahr einen trockene Hals zu bekommen


okay eine vielleicht, habe da schlechte Erfahrung beim Bremsen einstellen, wenn es zuviele werden .

KW 24 wa?
also halten wir mal vom 9.06-22.06 fest.
Irgendwo in dem Zeitraum, ich guck mal meine Auftragslisten durch und dann sollte sich da was finden, Samstag und Sonntag geht eigentlich fast immer!


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Wir wolln ja auch nicht voll sein. Nur etwas gegen grausame Halsschmerzen unternehmen!

Genau kW 24 ist angesagt!
Irgendwie finden wir dann schon zusammen!
Hast du etwa noch mehr hilflose unter deine Fittiche genommen?


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

Ja trockener Hals is doof!
Das werden wir.
Ich hab immer hilflose , aber auch noch nen Job


----------



## hoodride (6. Mai 2014)

Na hoffentlich wird es dann auch zeitnah fertig!
Ihr habt ja jetzt einige Wochen zeit um das Farbkonzept zu begießen.
Wieviele Schrauben hat das Ion denn, die man eloxieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

eloxieren würd nix, musst dir schon neue kaufen die sind alle aus Stahl.

Meinste insgesamt alle schrauben am Rad, oder nur am Rahmen?


Edit: grad mal durchgezählt, ich habe 80 Schrauben 4 Muttern und 3 Tonnenmuttern getauscht.

Insgesamt dann 90-100 Schrauben am gesamten Bike.
Der Rahmen hat 17 Schrauben + 2 für die Umwerferschelle.


----------



## mpmarv (6. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was mein Händler für Montage nimmt... ist mir auch ziehmlich egal, hätte ich die Teile online bestellt, wär es nicht günstiger gewesen und ich hätte es noch irgendwie mit Hilfe zusammenbasteln müssen. So bekomm ich ein fertiges Rad.

Ich seh schon, KW24 wird gefeiert - natürlich erst nach Vorstellung der neuen Bikes! :beer:


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Ach stimmt Arbeit gibt's ja auch noch^^ falls sich ma einer die Haxen bricht, ich bin Physiotherapeut! 




hoodride schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird es dann auch zeitnah fertig!
> Ihr habt ja jetzt einige Wochen zeit um das Farbkonzept zu begießen.
> Wieviele Schrauben hat das Ion denn, die man eloxieren kann?


 Das farbkonzept steht zum
Glück schon, also fast ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu überlegen! Schräubchen etc. 

@mpmarv 
Und wie dann gefeiert wird, die Leber muss Leiden!!! Welches farbkonzept fährst du denn??


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Ach stimmt Arbeit gibt's ja auch noch^^ falls sich ma einer die Haxen bricht, ich bin Physiotherapeut!



Ja Leider!

Super, brauch ich immer!




Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Und wie dann gefeiert wird, die Leber muss Leiden!!!



Am ende leidet immer die Leber


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Das ist das gute an meinem Beruf ich darf oft leckere Mädels anfassen und es gibt immer kaputte Menschen


----------



## mpmarv (6. Mai 2014)

Ganz langweilig raw/extralove rot


----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2014)

genau...KG is immer nur an flotten Mädels rumschrauben...
Demografisch sinds ja zumeist die jungen Mädels, die Probleme haben 

PS: warum nicht im Rahmen des Pufftreffens das Bike im Puff aufbauen?


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> genau...KG is immer nur an flotten Mädels rumschrauben...
> Demografisch sinds ja zumeist die jungen Mädels, die Probleme haben
> 
> PS: warum nicht im Rahmen des Pufftreffens das Bike im Puff aufbauen?






Ne beim Pufftreffen wird nich gearbeitet da wird getrunken!!!


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> PS: warum nicht im Rahmen des Pufftreffens das Bike im Puff aufbauen?



OMG....bidde nücht......da kommt dann sowas bei raus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2014)

Das arme Ara Force 1


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

RAW mit rot extra love hört sich doch gut an, bei mir bleibst ähnlich schlicht, schwarz mit rot extra Love! Bin auf die beiden bikes gespannt!!!

@dergute
In meinem fall ist es tatsächlich so, arbeite in einer Praxis wo lauter junge Russinnen sich massieren lassen, das gleicht die alten Damen aus

Und zum Abschluss noch ne dumme frage: was ist der Puff bzw. Das pufftreffen???
Schon oft gelesen aber nicht kapiert


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Und zum Abschluss noch ne dumme frage: was ist der Puff bzw. Das pufftreffen???
> Schon oft gelesen aber nicht kapiert



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pufftreffen-11-08-2012.583589/


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Ok pufftreffen ist die Hauptversammlung der nicolaianer?! Und der Puff?


----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2014)

Ja Hauptversammlung. Zuerst biken, dann Grill und Bier bis spät in die Nacht

Wurzelpuff= Wurzelpassage= Radladen in Eppelheim


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Ahhhhh jetzt hat's Klick gemacht ^^
Biken, Grillen und Bier???!!! 
Kling wie Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2014)

Besser


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Dann würd ich mich da gerne Anschließen!! Auch wenn's etwas über 600 km sind


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2014)

Gerne . Hier geht's weiter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pufftreffen-2014-12-07-2014-dich.661780/


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

Uhhhh mit Schnittchen ^^


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Uhhhh mit Schnittchen ^^


 
Ne, gibt Wurst! Willste Schnittchen, bringste dir dein Essen selber mit. Kannst zum warmmachen auch mein Wohnmobil nehmen. Verstehst was ich meine.

Oh man, jetzt gleitet das hier wieder ab. Nein, ich habe noch nicht gesoffen. Hätte aber gut Lust dazu.


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. Mai 2014)

hört sich sehr gut an! Vielleicht bring ich zu den Schnittchen noch ne Torte mit 
Ma sehn vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr aus Berlin, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft.
Suff is grad nicht drin, hier gibt's Kamillentee!

Weiß einer ob es maxxis reifen auch ohne diese gelbe leucht Werbung gibt? Bzw mit ner anderen Farbe, hab das am neuen Santa Cruz nomad gesehen!


----------



## Kami1 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten, aber ich merke hier gehen die Meinungen auch so auseinander wie meine eigene. 
Ich muss mich also um eine Probefahrt kümmern. 

Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (7. Mai 2014)

@Moritz3788 
Dann im anderen Thread weiter


----------



## Moritz3788 (7. Mai 2014)

Was meinst du denn?


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Mai 2014)

Pufftreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (7. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2014)

frisch geschlüpft


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Mai 2014)

Schweiss endlich Gussets an das verdammte Sitzrohr


----------



## Samun (8. Mai 2014)

juhuuuu - *freu*


----------



## Moritz3788 (8. Mai 2014)

Es ist wunderschön!!
Hat das kleine schon einen Namen?

Kommt der Monarch plus immer mit schwarzem Coating????


----------



## mpmarv (8. Mai 2014)

Wird es schwarz schwarz schwarz schwarz schwarz?


----------



## Samun (8. Mai 2014)

schwarz mit schwarz, schwarz und schwarz und n bisschen gelb... und das Konto rot

oder sollte ich als Kontrastfarbe noch etwas schwarz einbringen?


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2014)

....und gelb.  Morgen kommt die Gabel dann bau ichs auf.


----------



## mpmarv (8. Mai 2014)

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.... Nicolai Selbsthilfegruppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (8. Mai 2014)

Aha, is dass jetzt der M+ oder der M+ DebonAir?


----------



## Moritz3788 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich will auch nen schwarzen Dämpfer!!!


----------



## noie95 (8. Mai 2014)

hallo, weiß jemand von euch welche breite an reifen noch durch den gesamten hinterbau gehen beim 27,5?
in den geodaten auf der homepage steht beim 27,5 leider der wert vom 26.


----------



## mpmarv (8. Mai 2014)

Was willst du denn montieren? Auf dem Testrad war eine 2,4er Rubberqueen auf FlowEX, die bekanntlich nicht schmal baut


----------



## mhubig (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den Conti TrailKing (Rubber Queen) 2.4 drauf, der baut ca. 5,5cm hoch und ist 6,5cm breit. Und da ist noch reichlich Platz, ca. 1cm links und rechts ...

EDIT: Im Techcheet von ION 16 (26 & 27,5) und ION 20 steht 71,5 mm ... denke dass ist realistisch möglich!


----------



## Loisl13 (8. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen schwarzen Dämpfer!!!



Ich auch. Wasn das für einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (8. Mai 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ich hab den Conti TrailKing (Rubber Queen) 2.4 drauf, der baut ca. 5,5cm hoch und ist 6,5cm breit. Und da ist noch reichlich Platz, ca. 1cm links und rechts ...
> 
> EDIT: Im Techcheet von ION 16 (26 & 27,5) und ION 20 steht 71,5 mm ... denke dass ist realistisch möglich!


 
okay, danke. 65mm das ist okay, was breites will ich auch nicht draufmachen


----------



## Moritz3788 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich will diesen Dämpfer!!!!
Gibt's den auch direkt von Nicolai?


----------



## dergabbagandalf (9. Mai 2014)

oh man, jetzt gibt es den Dämpfer passend zur Pike...sehr geil


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Ich will diesen Dämpfer!!!!
> Gibt's den auch direkt von Nicolai?



Naja, am Ende des Jahres wirst du wohl eher Probleme haben einen in der alten Farbe zu bekommen 

G.


----------



## mpmarv (9. Mai 2014)

Muss mal bei meinem Händler fragen, ob meins dann auch schon mit dem schwarzen kommt....


----------



## Moritz3788 (9. Mai 2014)

Hab grad gelesen dass der debonair in schwarz kommt!


----------



## mpmarv (9. Mai 2014)

Oke Schade


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, am Ende des Jahres wirst du wohl eher Probleme haben einen in der alten Farbe zu bekommen
> 
> G.



100Punkte


----------



## Loisl13 (9. Mai 2014)

.....ich hätte da noch einen in der alten Farbe anzubieten.  Wenn also jemand tauschen willl......gerne! Bin für alle schandtaten zu haben....


----------



## Moritz3788 (9. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> 100Punkte


Was meint ihr denn jetzt?
Versteh den Wink nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2014)

Und wieder wird ein....



...auf die Menschheit losgelassen 



























Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn jetzt?
> Versteh den Wink nicht



Wir meinten das dieser Dämpfer...



..... jetzt (vermutlich) Standard ist.

Die Hütte wiegt im übrigen 14,33Kg.


----------



## mpmarv (9. Mai 2014)

Wow 14,33 hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Bei den Schlappen brauchst schon guuuute Beine


----------



## Moritz3788 (9. Mai 2014)

Sieht richtig satt aus das baik!!

Ist es denn nun der normale m+ oder die debonair Variante? 
Kam der Rahmen samt Dämpfer von N?


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2014)

Debon wird grade von N getestet ist also der normale M+A.

Ja..der Rahmen, mit Dämpfer, kam so von N.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Mai 2014)

Schöner Hobel, bis auf den Syntace Vorbau, und die Schrauben an der Bremse.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Mai 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Schöner Hobel, bis auf den Syntace Vorbau, und die Schrauben an der Bremse.


 
Hä? Der Vorbau ist super! Und wenigsten hält das Zeug von Syntace. Das sollten wir bei diversen Bier beim Guru noch mal ausdiskutieren.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (10. Mai 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hä? Der Vorbau ist super! Und wenigsten hält das Zeug von Syntace. Das sollten wir bei diversen Bier beim Guru noch mal ausdiskutieren.
> 
> Grüße



Mag alles sein, will ich auch nicht abstreiten, ich find ihn nur nich schön .
Ich mag da ehr Frässtyle alla Hope, passend zum Umlenkhebel.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Mai 2014)

Geschmackssache!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr den syntace auch seit langem auf dem AM. Schön und stabil 
Alles gut

Edit: Sau geil die Kiste!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (10. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, danke dir Guru!!!
Dann muss ich Montag direkt bei N anrufen 
Muss dem kephren zustimmen, gefräst find ich auch geiler, trotzdem das gesamt Paket macht's ja und das is gut!


----------



## mpmarv (10. Mai 2014)

Mir persönlich ist der Hope Vorbau zu klobig. Bei mir gibt es durchgängig Spank <3
Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Also wenn es den schwarzen Dämpfer auch als normalen gibt (ich will straff, kein DebonAir), dann will ich den auch! Passt einfach besser zur Pike.


----------



## Moritz3788 (10. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist es Raceface geworden! 

@mpmarv 
Ich bin trotzdem mal sehr auf den debonair gespannt, enduromtb hab den getestet, hört sich durchweg positiv an! 
Bei schwarz geh ich voll mit, mit der pike zusammen sieht's einfach nur geil aus!!!
Nächste Woche kommen endlich die Laufräder


----------



## Moritz3788 (10. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist es Raceface geworden! 

@mpmarv 
Ich bin trotzdem mal sehr auf den debonair gespannt, enduromtb hab den getestet, hört sich durchweg positiv an! 
Bei schwarz geh ich voll mit, mit der pike zusammen sieht's einfach nur geil aus!!!
Nächste Woche kommen endlich die Laufräder


----------



## Moritz3788 (10. Mai 2014)

UPS Sry!!


----------



## Samun (10. Mai 2014)

Sooo - das gute Stück ist gut angekommen... nur leider muss ich heute grillen und das Bike bekommt keinen Auslauf :-( (na gut... ein paar Meter musste ich schon fahren)
gestern 120km/h gefahren, allerdings auf dem Dachgepäckträger - mal schauen was die dicken Reifen in live schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxmox29 (10. Mai 2014)

So.....ebenfalls Woche 24.....da hat man Zeit zum Photoshoppen...eine Frage an die Optik-Gurus: Schwarze oder Weisse Pike? Danke und Gruß, Christian.Anhang anzeigen 291979


----------



## kephren23 (10. Mai 2014)

@Samun Dann viel Spaß mit der bude 


@oxmox29
schwarze sieht gut aus, ich würde aber ne weiße einbauen, sollte es wie oben werden.
Schwarz hat auch jeder.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Mai 2014)

Würde auch weiß nehmen, als Gegenpart zum Hinterbau. Würde Top passen.


----------



## Loisl13 (10. Mai 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> So.....ebenfalls Woche 24.....da hat man Zeit zum Photoshoppen...eine Frage an die Optik-Gurus: Schwarze oder Weisse Pike? Danke und Gruß, Christian.Anhang anzeigen 291979



...des bike kenn ich doch!
Ganz klar eine weiße Pike. 

Kommt der rest denn genauso wie bei mir?

Farbe der LR ist net so meins....


----------



## oxmox29 (10. Mai 2014)

Ja, kein Wunder, dass der Loisl das Bike kennt, ist ja auch unter seinem Hintern... sehe schon...3:0 für weiss....Danke!
Bzgl. Aufbau....muss man die Rahmenfarbe mal in natura sehen....was an Farbe dazu paßt....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> So.....ebenfalls Woche 24.....da hat man Zeit zum Photoshoppen...eine Frage an die Optik-Gurus: Schwarze oder Weisse Pike? Danke und Gruß, Christian.Anhang anzeigen 291979



Cooles Bild. Sieht aus wie bei einer Modelleisbahn mit Landschaftstapete im Himtergrund ...

G.


----------



## mpmarv (10. Mai 2014)

4:0 für weiß. Obwohl ich kein Fan von weißen Gabeln bin, aber sieht mit Strebe und Decals dann einfach stimmig aus!


----------



## kephren23 (10. Mai 2014)

so wie bei dem hier  auch wenn da weiß überwiegt, weil schwarz verbannt wurden ist.


----------



## mpmarv (11. Mai 2014)

Ich brauch auch mal eure Hilfe, ich habe seit Tagen schlaflose Nächte, weil ich mich nicht bzgl. Vorbau/Lenker entscheiden kann.
Mein Rad wird ja raw/rot mit schwarzer Pike. Steuersatz reset rot Spacer schwarz, Naben Hope rot, rest schwarz! Jetzt die Frage aller Fragen:

Was würdet ihr tun...
Vorbau schwarz, Lenker schwarz?
Vorbau chrom-silber, Lenker chrom-silber?
Vorbau schwarz, Lenker rot?
Vorbau schwarz, lenker chrom-silber?

Bremsen, Griffe, Trigger, etc. alles am Lenker ist schwarz!

Vorbau chrom/Lenker rot bzw. umgekehrt ist raus, weil zu viel Durcheinander! Es soll schon "aufgeräumt" aussehen.
Lenker:http://www.gravity-sports.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/spank-2013-spike777.jpg
Vorbau:http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p87ff3c4a8bd3fc57f8a8feffcd47a797/Spank-Spike-Race-Vorbau.html

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand photoshoppeb....?


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. Mai 2014)

Vorbau schwarz als Verlängerung der Pike und einen Lenker in Silber(RAW) mit leichten roten Decals bzw. Griffe in schwarz mt roten Schraubringen. Trigger die letztjährigen XX (Schwarz mit Rot).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2014)

1 oder 3


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Mai 2014)

Ich auch eins oder drei. Aber es gibt ettliche rot Töne... Sollte einigermaßen passen. Wenn ja, dann 3. Das chrom kann ich mir da nicht gut vorstellen, ich glaub das passt nicht.


----------



## Simbl (11. Mai 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch mal eure Hilfe, ich habe seit Tagen schlaflose Nächte, weil ich mich nicht bzgl. Vorbau/Lenker entscheiden kann.
> Mein Rad wird ja raw/rot mit schwarzer Pike. Steuersatz reset rot Spacer schwarz, Naben Hope rot, rest schwarz! Jetzt die Frage aller Fragen:
> 
> Was würdet ihr tun...
> ...



Oder der Vorbau mit nem entlacktem Lenker. Hatte ich bei meinem Argon so.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2014)

Bei raw/rot schaut die kombi schwrz/schwarz wohl am unaufdringlichsten aus.  Besonder silberne Lenker und Vorbauten sind ja meist poliert und stechen dann zu stark hervor.

G.


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls für 3.


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. Mai 2014)

Hab grad mit N telefoniert, mein Rahmen kommt auch mit dem schwarzen Dämpfer freuuu!!!
Wird wohl jetzt Standard.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Mai 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Hab grad mit N telefoniert, mein Rahmen kommt auch mit dem schwarzen Dämpfer freuuu!!!
> Wird wohl jetzt Standard.



Cool! 

War klar das der so Standard wird.


----------



## mpmarv (12. Mai 2014)

geile Scheiße! Ich warte auch noch auf Antwort von meinem Händler, dann werde ich hoffentlich die gleiche Aussage bekommen 

Die Zeit steht echt still, wenn man auf ein Fahrrad wartet...
Gestern ging auch noch mein geliebtes SJ weg, jetzt ist der Fahrradraum total leer, wie trist


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. Mai 2014)

Passt einfach genial zur pike!
Frag mich ma, ich warte seit 3 Monaten auf meine Laufräder...
Meinem Hardtail ist die Kette gerissen und auf den Renner müssen neue reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (12. Mai 2014)

Tja, und wenn du dann dein bike hast ärgerst dich über schlechtes wetter oder auch einen Dämpfer der eben nicht zur pike passt.
Hoffe es findet sich noch einer der KEINE Pike hat und der dannn gerne seinen Dämpfer mit mir tauschen möchte.
So, geh jetzt in den keller "Frust putzen". Wird zeit das man das schöne Titan wieder sieht.
Bis denne


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Mai 2014)

Moin, Ihr Banausen! Gewöhnt Euch doch mal wieder an, dass Ihr Satzzeichen und Groß/Kleinschreibung der deutschen Sprache gemäß anwendet. Es fällt mir manchmal echt schwer, Euren klugen Inhalten zu folgen. Obwohl, Rechtschreibung ist ja zur Zeit voll out! Werde dieses Jahr auch schon 40zig.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (13. Mai 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr auch schon 40zig.
> Grüße



Erst? dachte du wärst älter .


----------



## Moritz3788 (15. Mai 2014)

Und endlich ist der LRS da!!!!

Sie sind so toll!!!!


----------



## Moritz3788 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich muss nochmal ne Designfrage in den Raum werfen! 

Das Farbthema meines Bikes wird schwarz/rot, leider kann ich mich bei der Kombination aus  Griffen und Bremsen Farbtuning (hope tech3 e4) absolut nicht entscheiden!!
Der Lenker ist schwarz und der Vorbau ist rot.

1. Bremsen unverändert schwarz, Schwarze Griffe mit roten lock-on Ringen.
2. rote Ausgleichsbehälter Deckel + rote Einstellschrauben, schwarze Griffe mit roten lock-on Ringen.
3. rote Bremshebel + rote Ausgleichsbehälter Deckel + schwarze Einstellschrauben, Schwarze Griffe mit schwarzen lock-on Ringen (evtl. Rot) 
4. rote Ausgleichsbehälter Deckel + rote Einstellschrauben, schwarze ergon Griffe und den innen liegenden Lock-on Ring rot eloxieren lassen! 

Leider gibt es noch viele andere Varianten aber das sind die, die mir am besten gefallen! Am meisten tendiere ich zu 2. oder 4.

Was sagt ihr denn??
LG


----------



## bastea82 (16. Mai 2014)

Meine Wahl wäre Nummer 1. Weniger ist oft mehr, lieber wenige aber gezielte Akzente setzen.

Bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (16. Mai 2014)

true love 







thx @guru39 für die gute Beratung


----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2014)

Auch dreckisch noch super gut


----------



## mpmarv (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würde 1. wählen, aber Einstellschrauben noch rot machen.


----------



## Loisl13 (16. Mai 2014)

2


Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal ne Designfrage in den Raum werfen!
> 
> Das Farbthema meines Bikes wird schwarz/rot, leider kann ich mich bei der Kombination aus  Griffen und Bremsen Farbtuning (hope tech3 e4) absolut nicht entscheiden!!
> Der Lenker ist schwarz und der Vorbau ist rot.
> ...


----------



## kephren23 (16. Mai 2014)

@Moritz3788

ich würde es machen wie bei mir, silber demenstprechend schwarz und gold rot, Griffschellen dann eben rot und die Schalthebelschelle schwarz.


----------



## Moritz3788 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich Denk dann werd ich es erstmal bei Nr. 1 belassen. 
Kleinigkeiten kann man ja immer noch machen  
Vielen dank für die tips!


----------



## psychoo2 (22. Mai 2014)

Ein weiterer Versuch mal was bewegtes mit dem ION und der GoPro hinzubekommen 

http://vimeo.com/user24059218


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2014)

sehr schöne Perspektiven


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön!
Macht Lust auf mehr!


----------



## bastea82 (22. Mai 2014)

Schönes Video und schicker Trail, finde ich immer interessant das Fahrwerk arbeiten zu sehen. 
Und wieder die geniale Rahmenfarbe 

Bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1632105

Ion 16 Effigear


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hab's befürchtet 

Könnte der Nachfolger für mein Helius AM werden 

Dämpfer sieht aber irgendwie recht kurz aus oder täuscht das?


----------



## Moritz3788 (30. Mai 2014)

Oh nein wie geil!


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Dämpfer sieht aber irgendwie recht kurz aus oder täuscht das?



Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Mai 2014)

Scheint der Prototyp mit 200 mm Dämpfer zu sein. Es gibt noch einen mit 216 mm (ich hätte mir ja 216 bzw. 222 gewünscht).

Hier gibts nun mehr Infos: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/30/nicolai-ion-16-effigear-enduro/


----------



## kephren23 (30. Mai 2014)

Sehr nice


----------



## Simbl (30. Mai 2014)

Wo gibts das zu kaufen?


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. Mai 2014)

Guru wird wohl die ersten 50 für den Puff reserviert haben.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2014)

Moin,

ich finde es auch geil! Hab es gestern in Winterberg kurz berühren dürfen;-) Extrem sexy! Aber ich finde die 7 bzw. 9 Gänge vom Effi irgendwie zu wenig. Wenn sie in Zukunft eine 11er Box anbieten würden. Ja dann, würde mir der Guru ziemlich schnell einen neuen Rahmen verkaufen können. Versprochen!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (30. Mai 2014)

Laut MtB-News Übersetzung in etwa wie XX1.

ION 16 Effigear mit Gates Carbon Drive" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				Schluss mit Kette: Nicolai ION 16 Effigear mit Gates Carbon Drive schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die Übersetzungsbandbreite des Getriebes hat Nicolai über die Größe der Zahnschreiben im Antrieb so angepasst, dass es in etwa der einer XX1 Schaltung entspricht. Diese Bandbreite scheint insbesondere im Enduro-Rennsport gut zu funktonieren und das Maß der Wahl zu sein.
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schl...on-16-effigear-mit-gates-carbon-drive.705247/


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2014)

Übersetzungsbandbreite ist 444%....11Fach hat 420%

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Übersetzungsbandbreite ist 444%....11Fach hat 420%
> 
> G.


 
Uih, hört sich gut an.


----------



## mlt.st (30. Mai 2014)

Ich lasse mal mein neuestes Werk zum Ion16650b da, für alle noch Wartenden, Überlegenden oder auch schon Habenden (viel Spaß):


----------



## mpmarv (1. Juni 2014)

Schade, dachte "grellow" bezieht sich auf green/yellow  Dennoch schönes Video, was veranschaulicht, was dieser Rahmen für ein Kunstwerk ist. Meine Vorfreude zerreißt mich auch langsam


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juni 2014)

Ein Traum! Geil gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (1. Juni 2014)

Halt durch marv! Nur noch 1 Woche!


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2014)

Wann gehts denn genau los? müssen ja möglichst Zeitnah planen wann wir die Bude zusammen schrauben. soll ja schnell auf die Trails gehen.

Haste schon alle Teile?


----------



## mpmarv (5. Juni 2014)

Ich war vorgestern beim Händler, obwohl Nicolai einige Verspätungsmeldungen rausgab, war mein Rahmen glücklicherweise nicht betroffen. Der neue Eloxierer soll den Job wohl gut machen, hat aber Probleme mit dem Volumen. Leider kommt mein Rahmen doch mit dem "alten" Monarch, da es für den schwatten noch kein Nicolai Tune gibt.

Einige Teile sind auch schon da, Vorfreude steigt!

Und ich hatte ein ION als semipermeable yellow in der Hand. GEILE Farbe, geht leicht ins grüne! Man sieht noch die Alu Struktur, selbst die Schweißnähte etc. sind zu 95% so gut zu erkennbar wie beim raw. Also wenn bei mir nochmal ein Nicolai bestellt wird, steht das ganz oben auf meiner Liste


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. Juni 2014)

Hey kephren, teile sind alle da bis auf den Sattel den hab ich grad zurück geschickt!
Reifen kommen morgen.
Wann genau mein Rahmen kommt konnte moritz mir leider noch nicht sagen aber es hieß es bleibt bei kw24, leider hat die Linke Druckstrebe auf der Innenseite ein Muster... Ich seh es einfach mal als unique an. 
Sobald ich weiß wann es da ist melde ich mich! 
Viele Grüße
Mo


----------



## mpmarv (11. Juni 2014)

Rahmen ist da....


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. Juni 2014)

Trauer.... Meine schwinge wurde bei der Montage zerstört


----------



## mpmarv (11. Juni 2014)

Uh sch****, und jetzt?

Bei mir fehlen auch noch ein paar Teile.


----------



## bastea82 (11. Juni 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Trauer.... Meine schwinge wurde bei der Montage zerstört


Uhhhh, wie das???


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2014)

shüt!


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2014)

bei den jungs in Lü in der montage..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (11. Juni 2014)

Das frage ich mich auch, man konnte mir leider noch nicht sagen wie lange es dauern wird, aber ich Denk moritz gibt sich alle Mühe das zu regeln! Nerven
Tuts schon! 
Der eloxfehler hat mich schon etwas geärgert und jetzt das...


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. Juni 2014)

Ja direkt in LÜ


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2014)

Bei mir lief damals auch einiges schief. Manchmal ist da der wurm drin.....

Wa auch am verzfeifeln und stinkig. Irgendwann war aber dann alles geregelt und ich mag meins immer noch


----------



## Hanghim (11. Juni 2014)

Nach 5 Wochen Verspätung wegen Elox is er endlich da.


----------



## Hanghim (11. Juni 2014)




----------



## Hanghim (11. Juni 2014)




----------



## Hanghim (11. Juni 2014)




----------



## fruchtmoose (11. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2014)

Sieht ja aber auch wirklich super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (11. Juni 2014)

Hanghim schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 298729



Das ist ja noch unsauberer geschweisst, als wie beim Ion effigear


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Juni 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Rahmen ist da....


 Wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## mpmarv (12. Juni 2014)

Es fehlen noch paar ein paar Kleinigkeiten 

Ich hatte direkt mal einen Alptraum, dass das mein elox ganz grausig geworden ist


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. Juni 2014)

@trailerror, sind sie dir damals entgegen gekommen? 
Ich vertrau den auch komplett aber da ich für diesen Hobel wie ein wahnsinniger gespart hab möchte ich natürlich auch ein perfektes Ergebniss. Wenn man sich nen porsche kauft sagt ja auch keiner: ach was soll's die paar lackfehler


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2014)

Bei mit gabs keine probleme mit dem elox.

Ich hab den rahmen mit nem falschen dämpfer, nem falschen steuersatz und falsch aufgebrachten decals bekommen; obwohl alles in der auftragsbestätigung richtig vermerkt war.... sehr ärgerlich....weil einfach jemand aus der montage die AB nicht gelesen hat....

Was meinst du mit entgegenkommen?

N hat sich nie der schuld/verantwortung entzogen und hat alles richtig und gratis nachgeliefert (muss aber auch ne selbstverständlichkeit sein). Hat halt alles seine zeit (hatten die richtigen teile nicht sofort parat) und einige nerven gekostet....ging aber alles gut aus 

Es ist dein gutes recht (für den preis) ein anstandsloses rad zu verlangen


----------



## bastea82 (12. Juni 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es ist dein gutes recht (für den preis) ein anstandsloses rad zu verlangen


Bis auf Fehler beim Elox stimmt das auch, nachzulesen in den Anleitungen.
Trotzdem ärgerlich wenn es jmd trifft, keine Frage.

Bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (12. Juni 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> @trailerror, sind sie dir damals entgegen gekommen?
> Ich vertrau den auch komplett aber da ich für diesen Hobel wie ein wahnsinniger gespart hab möchte ich natürlich auch ein perfektes Ergebniss. Wenn man sich nen porsche kauft sagt ja auch keiner: ach was soll's die paar lackfehler



Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung (Lackfehler bzw. Kratzer) bestätigen, dass sich die Firma Nicolai mehr als korrekt und anständig bei Fehlern ihrerseits verhält. Sogar so anständig, zumindest bei mir, das einem etwas schwummerig wird.


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. Juni 2014)

Da hat aber einer richtig gepennt! 
Eine gute Neuigkeit, so wie es aussieht ist der Rahmen kW 26 fertig!
Den elox Fehler ignorier ich jetzt einfach mal, bisschen schade...(Perfektionist)... Aber auch ein unique 
Lieben dank fürs Mut machen!


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juni 2014)

Elox is halt schwierige sache! Muss man mit leben.

Cool dann gehts ja doch recht flott.
Ich bin bereit


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut, Bierchen steht auch schon seit 2 Wochen kalt


----------



## Hanghim (14. Juni 2014)




----------



## Hanghim (14. Juni 2014)

Endlich fertig. Leider hat die Gabel schon vor der ersten Abfahrt die Luft verloren. Also wieder warten. Aber mit 120mm starrer Federweg an der Front gehts super Bergauf.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Juni 2014)

Yeah, nice Job! Sehr geschmackvoll.

Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.

Gruss


----------



## Hanghim (15. Juni 2014)

So andere Gabel drin jetzt läufst endlich.


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2014)

Willkommen im club 

Lass dich bei zeiten doch mal blicken 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vengeance-metric-rv1-review-und-austausch-thread.706699/


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juni 2014)

Nach meiner und raschaa's die schönste gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (15. Juni 2014)

Daumen hoch! Sieht echt Schick aus, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Juni 2014)

Schönes Gerät. Darf man fragen welche Größe?


----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2014)

ich meine XL


----------



## Hanghim (16. Juni 2014)

Ja ist Xl.


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2014)

Hab heute mein 26" verkauft  aber mein neues ist schon bestellt 

Hoffe das ich willkommen bin....im 650B Club


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2014)

was fürn 26" hattest du denn noch?


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2014)

Das...


----------



## mpmarv (18. Juni 2014)

So, Geburtstagsgeschenk endlich abgeholt <3

LRS ist nur Leihweise, meiner verzögert sich leider, weil die Felge eine Macke hatte.


----------



## boesA_moench (18. Juni 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab heute mein 26" verkauft  aber mein neues ist schon bestellt
> 
> Hoffe das ich willkommen bin....im 650B Club



Na endlich  freu mich schon auf den Aufbau des 650B 

Willkommen im Club  Wie schaut dein Rahmen den aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Na endlich  freu mich schon auf den Aufbau des 650B
> 
> Willkommen im Club  Wie schaut dein Rahmen den aus?



  

gaaaannnnzzzZZZ lannnnnggggggweilischh 

Schwarz mitn bissl grün/orange.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (19. Juni 2014)

Tach zusammen! Mal ein kurzes Feedback, bzw eine Produktvorstellung.
Nach einigen hundert super geilen Kilometern kann mich das Fahrwerk des Ion 16 noch immer begeistern. Trotzdem, dass ich das Rad für Touren von ca 50km nutze, kann es seine Abfahrtsorientierung nicht verbergen, ohne aber die Bergaufpassagen zur Qual werden zu lassen. Wo bei meinem alten Rad die Devise galt: Hindernisse a la Wurzelteppich "geschickt" umfahren, gilt heute: volle Fahrt gerade aus! Das Fahrwerk hält Bike samt Fahrer zuverlässig am Boden, es sei denn, der Fahrer wünscht sich Airtime. Und dann diese Schweißraupen...nice!
Da das Tretlager einigermaßen tief liegt, ließen sich in der Vergangenheit Kollisionen zwischen Untergrund und Kette/-nblatt nicht vermeiden. ursprünglich sollte also der SRAM XO1 Bashguard her, letztendlich habe ich aber auf dem Bike Festial Willingen eine nette KeFü inkl. Taco in sehr edler und überzeugender Robustheit entdeck: Carbocage X1. Sehr hübsch und sauber aus Carbon gefertigt, durch diverse Einstellmöglichkeiten perfekt und eng auf die Kettenlinie einstellbar, und im Aufschlagsbereich mit einer zusätlichen Aluschiene ausgestattet.
Nicht, dass mir die Kette beim narrow wide Kettenblatt schonmal abgeflogen ist, aber mit der Führung ist es doch sicherer, Chainsuck ade.
Krasse Aufsetzter musste der Taco bei mir noch nicht aushalten, aber eine Steinstufe und einen Baumstamm hat er unauffällig überstanden.
Hier noch mal zum angucken:


----------



## Nalla (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Sorry für mein schlechtes Deutsch. (Google Translate). Ich lese viel und diese Foren haben schließlich erhielt mein Ion 16 27.5!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juni 2014)

Very nice!
The Frame coulor is similar too the ExtraLove


----------



## mpmarv (20. Juni 2014)

Cooles Teil, bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.
I guess it's better we write in german, so you can improve your language skills, right?


----------



## Kami1 (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich für den S Rahmen entschieden und bin sehr sehr glücklich damit. Hab das Teil heute mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet Außer super und geil kann ich nix sagen .

Hab zwar noch keine vernünftigen Bilder gemacht aber.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2014)

BÄM!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2014)

Kami1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich für den S Rahmen entschieden......



Wie groß/klein bist du?

Geile Kiste


----------



## Kami1 (21. Juni 2014)

Danke 

Ich bin 1,73 klein und hab eine Schrittlänge von 81cm. Zur Zeit fahre ich nen 40er Vorbau werde aber mal noch andere Längen testen. 
Zum treten ist es schon kurz aber geht noch voll in Ordnung und bergab macht das Ding einfach nur spaß!


----------



## boesA_moench (21. Juni 2014)

gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2014)

Leuchtet das Nachts 

G.


----------



## Nalla (21. Juni 2014)

Schließlich beendete der Build! Erste Fahrt und im in der Liebe!


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juni 2014)

Very nice work!
If got the Same chainguid, Cant wait wait to See it in my bike!


----------



## Janf85 (22. Juni 2014)

Deville und Dbair  ... Mhh   bin auch noch am überlegen  ... Tendiere momentan zu Fox 36 2015 Float und MOnarch+  oder doch mal den Cane Creek?  Achja zum Glück hat man ja ne Lieferzeit zum nachdenken ;-)


----------



## Hanghim (22. Juni 2014)

Da ich meinen Mitfahrern durch mein dauerndes Gelaber über das neue Rad schon mächtig auf den Sack gehe poste ich hier mal meine Eindrücke nach den ersten Fahrten. Vielleicht interessierts es ja jemand.Da ich ja vom Liteville 901 mit 200mm komme war ich etwas skeptisch bzgl. der Performance aber ich wollte ja auch besser den Berg rauf kommen. Jetzt muss ich sagen Bergauf klappt irgendwie auch nicht viel besser als vorher , hat wohl doch mit der Kondition zu tun , aber der Hinterbau mit CCDB Air ist das geilste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.Trotz nur 160 mm. Bin gestern zum Dämpfer abstimmen ein paar mal den gleichen Trail gefahren und musste feststellen die Werkseinstellung passt für mich perfekt. Hat sich irgend jemand richtig Mühe gegeben. Also Kaufempfehlung für CCDB. Trotz riesigem XL Rahmen komme ich auch die technischeren Trails besser runter.Die Geo ist für mich echt gelungen. Also die ganze Warterei hat sich doch gelohnt. X-Fusion Metrik Gabel hat auch eine super Performance und lässt sich auch gut abstimmen.  Also freut Euch wenn Ihr noch wartet. 
P.S.: Bekomme kein Geld von Nicolai


----------



## Janf85 (22. Juni 2014)

Wie groß bist du bezüglich XL ?  Also SL und gesamt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanghim (22. Juni 2014)

Bin 1,96m groß. SL hab ich nie gemessen.


----------



## Janf85 (22. Juni 2014)

Okay, trotzdem danke   Bin zwar "nur" 190  aber lange Beine ... also wird XL wohl passen   und der Ccdbair ab Werk ist also gut   hehe


----------



## Hanghim (22. Juni 2014)

Bin den Monarch im Ion nie gefahren , da kann ich nix zu sagen, aber der CCDB ist ziemlich perfekt.


----------



## boesA_moench (22. Juni 2014)

Nalla schrieb:


> Schließlich beendete der Build! Erste Fahrt und im in der Liebe!



Bis auf die Farbe hatte ich das auch mal so im Kopf   Die I-9 Laufräder sind Chic


----------



## psychoo2 (22. Juni 2014)

Mein Ion mal bisserl in Action im Trailcenter am Rabenberg


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juni 2014)

Hanghim schrieb:


> Bin den Monarch im Ion nie gefahren , da kann ich nix zu sagen, aber der CCDB ist ziemlich perfekt.



Der CCDB ist wirklich Klasse 
Jetzt kommen noch Huber Buchsen und dann ist es perfekt.

Ich hab das Setting aus dem numeric 13' gewählt, das passt wirklich super, bei der normale Air Can dann ohne Spacer.

*CCDB AIR HV
Von komplett offen bei 92kg Fahrergewicht:*

160Psi
30% SAG

LSR 14
HSR 1
LSC 8
HSC 2

1x Spacer Large


----------



## madre (23. Juni 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Okay, trotzdem danke   Bin zwar "nur" 190  aber lange Beine ... also wird XL wohl passen   und der Ccdbair ab Werk ist also gut   hehe



Bei 1,90 solltest du aber auf jeden Fall auch mal das L testen . Bin auch 1,90 hab bisher auch immer gedacht ich wäre der XL Typ , aber bei moderneren Geometrien seit ein paar Jahren komme ich mit L sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Janf85 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte früher immer L Rahmen ... ich würde sicherlich auch mit M klar kommen, wenn da nicht doch der hohe Tret Anteil wäre und ich mit 92-94 SL je nach Messschärfe dann eine Sattelüberhöhung bekomme die nicht tragbar ist bzw. die Hydraulische Sattelstütze nicht lang genug ist. Weil selbst 490 Sitzrohr am XL ist an der Grenze...   Nehm ich halt statt L mit 50er vorbau nen Xl mit 30er ne also naja bin zwar nur mal das XL probegefahren aber bei allen anderen Bikes ist es auch immer so das ich mit den beinen bei XL bin und mit dem Oberkörper bei L .. da ist XL wohl die bessere wahl... und nen Maßrahmen für 2 cm Sitzrohr ... dann lieber erstmal mit den kompromissen leben und irgendwann mal gucken wenn sich das lohnt.


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2014)

Vecnum Moveloc ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (23. Juni 2014)

Ja aber bei 460 rohr trotzdem eng ne   weil die 200er stütze muss auch recht weit im rohr bleiben ... ich hab halt lange beinne, ausserdem 2tes Problem, umso weiter die Stütze raus umso weiter sitzt man dann hinten und irgendwann kann man den sattel auch nicht mehr nach vorne schieben ...  Naja  würde schon irgendwie passen aber kostet zudem auch nicht wenig und ist nicht Lieferbar    dann lieber erstmal XL mit kürzerem Vorbau. Fahre in lezter Zeit nur noch XL rahmen und das passt meistens schon ganz gut.

Hab mich auf dem Xl auch wohl gefühlt  aber irgendwie hat man dann ja doch nen Floh im Ohr...


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2014)

Alle Nicolai haben gemein, das die Kombination aus Mindesteinstecktiefe am Rahmen und Rahmengröße proportional wächst.

Soll heissen, das es teilweise keinen Unterschied zwischen M und XL bei der maximal möglichen Sattelhöhe gibt…

was hat das L für ein Sitzrohr und welche Mindesteinstecktiefe?


----------



## Janf85 (23. Juni 2014)

Selbst wenn man das mal entschärft und wir L und XL vergleichen.... also höher sitzen müsste man ja auf jeden Fall wenn man das Tretlager mal als entfernungs Referenz zum Sattel nimmt, auch wenn der Auszug der Stütze in beiden Fällen gleich lang wäre ....

ps.  ist das nicht bei jedem Rahmen so ?  Daher betrachtet man ja auch den Stack Wert und nicht nur die Sitzrohrlänge,  weil ja auch noch sitzwinkel etc.  alles ne rolle spielt  wie hoch man dann letztendlich sitzen muss wenn man z.b. 94 cm Beine Strecken muss beim treten ...

L hat 460 Rohr.  Einstecktiefe keine Ahnung.  Folglich sitze ich im XL Rahmen aber auch bei gleicher Stütze mit gleichem maximalem Stützen Auszug (Z.B. 200mm ) höher als im L Rahmen. 

achja passt schon, wird eh XL  und zur Not irgendwann ein Maßrahmen wenn das sonst nicht passt...


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> also höher sitzen müsste man ja auf jedenfall wenn man das Tretlager mal als entfernungs Referenz zum Sattel nimmt, auch wenn der Auszug der Stütze in beiden Fällen gleich lang wäre ....




Die Stütze durfte z.B. beim Helius AM in M wesentlich weiter ausgezogen werden, als beim L oder XL.
Die Sitzrohrlänge war da kein verlässlicher Partner,
es kam immer auf die Kreuzung Sitzrohr-Oberrohr an.
Da muss bei Nicolai die Stütze drüber!

Ich glaube, beim Ion ham se das mal geändert...


----------



## Janf85 (23. Juni 2014)

Mhh okay jetzt verstehe ich deinen Einwand...  Naja, aber von der Beinlänge her scheitert es bei mir leider eh nicht am XL  hehe.


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juni 2014)

Puhh das habe ich doch irgendwo mal alles ausgerechnet .

Wenn ich lust hab zum suchen, bverlink ich das hier mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (25. Juni 2014)

Nach dem Wochenende kann ich nur mal wieder zusamenfassen, was das Ion für eine granatengeile Trailrakete ist.
Ich bin hellauf begeistert von der Pike und dem Hinterbau mit dem Monarch+.

Auf unseren Trails gibt es einige Passagen mit Bremswellen vor den Kurven bzw. Anliegern mit teilweise kleinen Stufen und Löcher, die Unruhe ins Fahrwerk bringen. Das war vorher ein echtes Problem. Bremsen musste ich mit dem Stumpy immer sehr zart, damit die Gabel nicht in den Bremswellen bzw. den Löchern vor dem Anlieger versackt, mit der Pike kann ich trotz Gefälle und Wellen und Löcher ganz normal Bremspunkte setzen, kurz vor dem Anlieger wieder aufmachen und durch, das ist soooo geil!
Durch den bremsneutralen Hinterbau rücken meine Bremspunkte noch weiter nach hinten. Beim SJ hat sich beim betätigen der HR Bremse der komplette Hinterbau steif gezogen und das Rad war schlecht lenkbar bzw. hat keine Traktion mehr gehabt. Beim Ion: Ein Traum!
Dass der Lenkwinkel von 3° flacher viel besser zu meinem Einsatzbereich passt, muss ich nicht sagen, unfassbar, was das bei Landungen für Sicherheit vermittelt. Zudem ist es mir agil genug, ich krieg das Vorderrad wunderbar hoch und es ist flink um die Lenkachse (vermutlich durch 35mm Vorbau). Ich bin verliebt! 

ps. Mir ist einmal die Kette vom großen KB anbgesprungen, ich glaube aber das lag daran, weil ich vorher geschaltet habe und nur eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung gemacht hab.... sollte das nochmal passieren, denke ich über einen carbocage nach bzw. doch noch die 1x11


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Juni 2014)

Ich kann leider noch keinen Bericht wie mpmarv schreiben. Aber es geht auch bei mir vorwärts.






Alle restlichen Teile sind auch schon da.


----------



## Wipeout267 (27. Juni 2014)

Hey Jungs,

Danke für eure Aufbauten, Bilder und Fahrbericht! Der Liefertermin für mein Ion ist in kw28/29 und eure posts steigern meine Vorfreude ins unermessliche. 

Es ist mein erster Aufbau und erstes Nicolai.  
Werde das Teil in schwarz mit green Monster Parts von n race face, 1x10 und rock shox Fahrwerk aufbauen. Bin gespannt wies am Ende aussieht (und fährt! ). Die meisten Teile sind schon unterwegs zu mir,  aber evtl könnt ihr mir ja noch einen Tipp zur Gabel geben: habt ihr eine Gabelabsenkung oder macht die aus eurer Sicht am Ion Sinn? Will das bike schon auch für längere touren mit 1500km+ und langen Anstiegen einsetzen. 100gr leichter wäre aber auch nicht verkehrt, daher überlege ich, obs die Absenkung wirklich braucht. 

Vg
Patrick


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2014)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> ... Will das bike schon auch für längere touren mit 1500km+....


----------



## Wipeout267 (27. Juni 2014)

Von nix kommt nix 

1500hm+ natürlich


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab bei meinem noch nie die Absenkung vermisst.

Wo ich mit meinem ned rauf komme , könnte ich eh nimmer ertreten.


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2014)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Von nix kommt nix
> 
> 1500hm+ natürlich



axo


----------



## Paolo (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo, kann man das Ion16 mit dem XL Oberrohr eigentlich auch mit dem L Sitzrohr bekommen?
 Aber optisch gefällt mir das kurze Sitzrohr mit dem stärker abfallendem Oberrohr deutlich besser.
Hier weiß doch bestimmt einer bescheid.


----------



## kephren23 (28. Juni 2014)

Bei 1500km ich war auch geschockt 

@Paolo 
Man kann das natürlich mit M sitzroh bekommen, aber es ändert sich nix am vorderen Rahmendreieck.

Ich fahre M mit knapp 178cm, das passt super!
Es gibt auch leute die fahren S bei der Größe.


----------



## mpmarv (28. Juni 2014)

Absenkung brauchst du nicht.... Ich fahre in Low mit 35mm Vorbau. Wir haben eine steile Rampe, wo ich beim Stumpy den Kopf auf den Lenker legen musste, da trete ich mit dem Ion in aufrechter Position hoch, ohne dass das VR auch nur Anzeichen macht, den Boden zu verlassen. Es geht wirklich sehr gut den Berg hoch!

@Paolo:
Ein M würde ich auf keinen Fall kaufen, frag doch mal bei Nicolai/Händler an, ob ein L mit M Sitzrohr Sinn macht. Ich würde die Optik nicht über das FAhrverhalten stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (28. Juni 2014)

Paolo schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man das Ion16 mit dem L Oberrohr eigentlich auch mit dem M Sitzrohr bekommen?
> Ich bin 183cm groß und bräuchte von der Länge her sicherlich ein L. Aber optisch gefällt mir das kurze Sitzrohr mit dem stärker abfallendem Oberrohr deutlich besser.


Bikemarkt Nicolai-Ion-16-Gr-L/M


----------



## Paolo (28. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe schon, es macht wirklich keinen Sinn. Dann lieber ein passendes in Größe XL.
Welche Händler bieten denn gute Preise + Service an? Empfehlungen nehme ich dabei auch gerne per PN entgegen. 

Danke auch für den Link im Bikemarkt aber dabei handelt es sich um einen 26" Rahmen.


----------



## defjanski (29. Juni 2014)

moin.
dank Verletzung hab ich immernoch viel zeit über meinen Aufbau nachzudenken..

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem angle set Steuersatz, um den lenkwinkel 0,5 -1 grad flacher zu machen?
hätte gerne downhilllastige 65° in der tiefen Einstellung..


----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2014)

Hanghim schrieb:


> Endlich fertig. Leider hat die Gabel schon vor der ersten Abfahrt die Luft verloren. Also wieder warten. Aber mit 120mm starrer Federweg an der Front gehts super Bergauf.



Wo du von Problemen mit der Gabel sprichst. Deine Farbkombi gefällt. Hattest du vielleicht auch mal ne Marzocchi 350 CR in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## Hanghim (3. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wo du von Problemen mit der Gabel sprichst. Deine Farbkombi gefällt. Hattest du vielleicht auch mal ne Marzocchi 350 CR in Betracht gezogen?



Habe jetzt die X-Fusion Metrik drin. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Passt auch farblich gut.


----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2014)

Momentan geht meine Tendenz auch Richtung des ION. Ich bin muß aber nicht auf alles neu und BlingBling aus. 
Ne Pike allerdings 29/140 hab ich. Würde überlegen, sie noch 10mm zu traveln, weswegen sie ca. 10mm zu hoch wäre. Was denkt ihr?
LRS würde ich dann auf WTB i25 umspeichen. Dann bräuchte ich praktisch erstmal nix. Sattelstützenmaß ist beim M 30,9 oder 31,6? Hatte hier ne pauschale Aussage gelesen 30,9, im Sheet aber nur fürs S, ab M 31,6.


----------



## psychoo2 (3. Juli 2014)

Sattelstütze beim M ist definitiv 31.6mm !

Zu den anderen Fragen kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze beim M ist definitiv 31.6mm !
> 
> Zu den anderen Fragen kann ich leider nix sagen.



Kann man auf Wunsch nen 30,9er Sitzrohr bekommen? Moveloc - bin nicht so der Adapter/Hülsen Fan


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juli 2014)

Sitzrohr bei allen Modellen S-M 31,6 XL 30,9 auf wunsch kann man bestimmt ein 30,9 bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2014)

Danke! Also gilt Sheet.

Außer meinen Gabel-Fragen - wo mich euere Meinung natürlich auch interessiert...

.... was ist denn von BB in Ratingen zu halten?


----------



## mpmarv (3. Juli 2014)

31,6 - Ich hab mir eine Hülse von 30,9 auf 31,6 gekauft.

Bzgl. Pike: Warum nicht 29er verkaufen und neue Gabel ranholen


----------



## trailterror (3. Juli 2014)

Bike Bauer ist absolut Top würd ich sagen


----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Bzgl. Pike: Warum nicht 29er verkaufen und neue Gabel ranholen



Da ich in letzter Zeit häufig rauheres Gelände gefahren bin und leider mein Rad dabei auch schon mal weggeschmissen habe, hat sie leider ein paar Katschen. Dann denken die Leute immer es müßte umsonst sein. Verlust wäre zu groß. Würde lieber das 29er im zweiten Schritt deutlich leichter wieder aufbauen. Deswegen die Überlegung entweder 150mm mit 10mm zu hoch. Oder vielleicht erstmal 140mm fahren, sprich so wie sie ist.


----------



## madre (4. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Danke! Also gilt Sheet.
> 
> Außer meinen Gabel-Fragen - wo mich euere Meinung natürlich auch interessiert...
> 
> .... was ist denn von BB in Ratingen zu halten?


Jup BB in Ratingen ist klasse!


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Da ich in letzter Zeit häufig rauheres Gelände gefahren bin und leider mein Rad dabei auch schon mal weggeschmissen habe, hat sie leider ein paar Katschen. Dann denken die Leute immer es müßte umsonst sein. Verlust wäre zu groß. Würde lieber das 29er im zweiten Schritt deutlich leichter wieder aufbauen. Deswegen die Überlegung entweder 150mm mit 10mm zu hoch. Oder vielleicht erstmal 140mm fahren, sprich so wie sie ist.



Mit 140mm und 29er Vorderrad könnte auch gehen. Bei zu großer Einbauhöhe erlischt die Garantie. War zumindest früher so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (4. Juli 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Mit 140mm und 29er Vorderrad könnte auch gehen. Bei zu großer Einbauhöhe erlischt die Garantie. War zumindest früher so.



Danke. Und  bzgl. der Garantie. Versuch aber gerade zu klären ob ich einfach das Casting tauschen kann und wie teuer das ist.


----------



## Chris13 (5. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Der CCDB ist wirklich Klasse
> Jetzt kommen noch Huber Buchsen und dann ist es perfekt.
> 
> Ich hab das Setting aus dem numeric 13' gewählt, das passt wirklich super, bei der normale Air Can dann ohne Spacer.
> ...




Kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe jetzt diese Woche die ersten Runden mit meinem ION16 27,5 gedreht (mache bei Zeiten mal ein paar Bilder).

Habe es auch mit CCDB CS und vorne habe ich eine Fox VAN 160 drin. Ist bergab bisher das beste, was ich in der Klasse gefahren bin.

Den CCDB fand ich gar nicht so kompliziert einzustellen. Viele entscheiden sich ja für den Monarch plus, weil Ihnen das Setup am CaneCreek zu kompliziert ist. Kann ich aber absolut nicht bestätigen.

Wenn man den SAG richtig eingestellt hat (19mm), ist selbst die Grundeinstellung der Dämpfung fürs ION16 (wird als Karte mitgeliefert und steht auch auf der CaneCreek Seite) schon sehr gut und besser, als das Setup, dass ich bei vielen Bikes nach langem testen eingestellt habe.

Ich habe jetzt nur die HSC minimal zurückgenommen (1/4 Umdrehung) und LSR (2-3 Klicks) auch etwas leichter eingestellt. 

Hinterbau fühlt sich nach viel mehr als 160mm an, obwohl ich ihn bisher auf den Heim-Trails nicht annähernd ausnutze (habe ca. 1cm Luft am Dämpfer). Auf den gleichen Trails habe ich ein 160mm Liteville 301 mit getuntem Monarch plus regelmäßig bis ans Limit gebracht. Also noch viel Luft nach oben beim ION.

Bin Ende nächster Woche für 2 Wochen in Saalbach. Da kann man dann mal richtig testen.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2014)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe jetzt diese Woche die ersten Runden mit meinem ION16 27,5 gedreht (mache bei Zeiten mal ein paar Bilder).
> 
> Habe es auch mit CCDB CS und vorne habe ich eine Fox VAN 160 drin. Ist bergab bisher das beste, was ich in der Klasse gefahren bin.
> 
> ...


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juli 2014)

Heute war es endlich soweit,

mein gelieferter Rahmen wurde mit meinem Händler zusammengebaut. Ja! Der arbeitet auch Sonntags. 
Auf der Heimfahrt habe ich sofort einige Bilder geschossen.













Die über 40km lange und trail lästige Rückfahrt hat mir schon eine erste, gute Rückmeldung über die Wahl des Rahmens und der verbauten Teile gegeben. 
Gewicht liegt jetzt inkl. Pedale bei 13,21kg.

Ein ausführlichen Bericht werde ich schreiben sobald das finale Set-Up gefunden ist. Dies hat sich heute vor allem an der Gabel als fordern heraus gestellt.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (6. Juli 2014)

Cooles Ion!

Auf den Frank ist halt Verlass, gell? 

;-)

Gruß Jan


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juli 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Cooles Ion!
> 
> Auf den Frank ist halt Verlass, gell?
> 
> ...



Danke. Ja, der Frank hat da heute einen super Job gemacht. War super mit dabei zu sein. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2014)

Wir haben heut auch geschraubt und das vom @Moritz3788. ja Schrauben am Sonntag mit kühlem Bier ist was feines


----------



## Moritz3788 (7. Juli 2014)

Gefällt mir gut das ion, aber die roten decals auf der Gabel würden mich stören. 

Ja gestern war es endlich soweit, der kephren hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und ich hab geholfen^^
Ich bin begeistert!!!
Die ersten Bilder kommen in kürze!


----------



## chevioso (7. Juli 2014)

Auf so eine Aufbausession mit Frank freu ich mich auch schon. =)

Sehr schönes Ion!
Die Kurbel ist der Shit.
Was sind deine Gründe für die Manitou?


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2014)

meinzer  Joker Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (7. Juli 2014)

Die Aufkleber sind schief. Sonst aber wie immer super


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Juli 2014)

Wart man erst die Odi - Schriftzüge, die nicht am Ventilstand mittels Theodolith, Messlehre und Anschlagwinkel ausgerichteten Felgen- und Reifendecals. usf. ab.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2014)

Sehr Geil Rainer 



Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Wart man erst die Odi - Schriftzüge, die nicht am Ventilstand mittels Theodolith, Messlehre und Anschlagwinkel ausgerichteten Felgen- und Reifendecals. usf. ab.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Juli 2014)

Das Purple is der Knaller !!


----------



## hulster (7. Juli 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Das Purple is der Knaller !!



Da brauch man wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr Fragen, vom welchem Hersteller die Naben sein werden.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2014)

Acros.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2014)

occh vorne ne purple und hinten ne froggy green tune wäre so toll


----------



## Canyon-Freak (7. Juli 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob es nen Bild von dem Ion Rahmen in dem "neuen"  Titan elox mit Purple extra Love gibt?


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es nen Bild von dem Ion Rahmen in dem "neuen"  Titan elox mit Purple extra Love gibt?


noch nich gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> occh vorne ne purple und hinten ne froggy green tune wäre so toll




ne.... nur grün.


----------



## hulster (7. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Acros.



Schade - danebengelegen. Die neuen Hope Purple hätten sich da schon angeboten.

Aber Acros ist mir vom Prinzip her auch lieber, die dann grün wie du später schon geschrieben hast, kommst bestimmt auch geil.

Purple Nippel?


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2014)

ich kann euch nur sagen...

PÖRPEL is so geil!


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Purple Nippel?



Nein, schwarze.


----------



## gruftidrop (7. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte Dir ja noch meine lila-purple-farbenen Felgenringe vererben.
Dann kannst Du einen Helius AM Klon aufbauen.


----------



## Moritz3788 (8. Juli 2014)

Richtig scharf der Joker!!!
Kommen da Purple hope bremsen dran?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hab ma ne frage zu matchmakern, ich bräuchte 1 für xx1 & hope tech 3 und einen für reverb & und hope.
Hab bisher nur welche für x9/0 gesehen, hat jemand Erfahrung?
Bzw weiß jemand wo ich die passenden bekomme??


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Richtig scharf der Joker!!!
> Kommen da Purple hope bremsen dran?!



Danke.

Nein. BFO in grün orange.


----------



## Moritz3788 (8. Juli 2014)

Auch geil!


----------



## madre (8. Juli 2014)

Joker Edition finde ich auch echt top !


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

Cool.... eben sind wider erwarten die restlichen Teile eingeschlagen.....

ich mach dann mal das


----------



## mhubig (8. Juli 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne frage zu matchmakern, ich bräuchte 1 für xx1 & hope tech 3 und einen für reverb & und hope.
> Hab bisher nur welche für x9/0 gesehen, hat jemand Erfahrung?
> Bzw weiß jemand wo ich die passenden bekomme??



Für XX1 & Hope Tech 3 kannste die X9/X0 (HBSP325) nehmen, gibt's zum Beispiel hier bei BC. Ob man da auch den Reverb Hebel dran bekommt weis ich leider nicht ...

EDIT: Der Reverb Hebel und die Hope Bremse wirst Du wohl nicht verheiratet bekommen, da der Reverb Hebel eine fest Schelle hat. Das geht nur mit SRAM Bremsen, da diese ohne eigene Schelle direkt an den Reverb Hebel montiert werden können.


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Cool.... eben sind wider erwarten die restlichen Teile eingeschlagen.....
> 
> ich mach dann mal das



 100% handmade in germany


----------



## Moritz3788 (8. Juli 2014)

Ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht mit den reverbhebel! Die schalt Variante werde definitiv verbauen!
Danke für die Hilfe!

LG moritz


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

fertsch.

G´scheide Bilder kommen noch 









Luden-Goldkettchen 









14,15Kg


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

Traum  

Wieviel mm Abstand hat denn der ION 16 650B Rahmen zwischen den Streben, an der Stelle wo der Reifen am dicksten ist?....und 1cm davor?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

ich mess morgen mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

Wäre cool 

G.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

kää Thema...gerne.


----------



## Moritz3788 (9. Juli 2014)

Schööön schwarz!!!


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Traum
> 
> Wieviel mm Abstand hat denn der ION 16 650B Rahmen zwischen den Streben, an der Stelle wo der Reifen am dicksten ist?....und 1cm davor?
> 
> G.



Ordentliche 26' bereifung passt, soweit ich weiss, da nicht rein


----------



## hulster (9. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Nachfrage wegen M+ DebonAir. Sehe jetzt auf den letzten Seiten mehrere Aufbauten mit DebonAir.
Auf Nachfrage bei nem Händler der Rahmen vorbestellt hatte, ob diese mit DebonAir ausgeliefert wurden, hat dieser dann bei Nicolai nachgefragt und dann die Aussage von Nicolai bekommen:

"Die DebonAIR Dämpfer machen bei unseren Rahmen keinen Sinn, da sie nicht gut mit der Kinematik harmonieren. Im mittleren Federweg ist die Kennlinie zu linear und der Dämpfer rauscht durch. Daher bieten wir ihn nicht für unsere Rahmen an..."

Häääh???!!!


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Traum
> 
> Wieviel mm Abstand hat denn der ION 16 650B Rahmen zwischen den Streben, an der Stelle wo der Reifen am dicksten ist?....und 1cm davor?
> 
> G.



ca.7mm und 1cm davor sind es ca.10mm



trailterror schrieb:


> Ordentliche 26' bereifung passt, soweit ich weiss, da nicht rein



Hab grade ein 26" Hinterrad eingebaut da wären ca. 4-5mm Platz.



hulster schrieb:


> Häääh???!!!



RS M+ Debon Air.






Monarch +




man sieht das die Hauptluftkammer ein wenig anders aussieht. Die Bilder die ich gepostet habe
waren alle mit normalen 2015er M+, nur das eben die Kolbenstange schwarz war.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2014)

Geile Kiste


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2014)

wenn du meinz meinst, Danke.

Frage kommst du Samstag? Weil da war doch was mit Moritz3788!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (9. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Bilder die ich gepostet habe, waren alle mit normalen 2015er M+, nur das eben die Kolbenstange schwarz war.



Sprich der normale M+ wird jetzt mit standardmäßig mit schwarzer Koblenstange gefertig und die Aussage von Nicolai ist richtig?


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2014)

jup.


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht wird meins heut auch noch fertig
Zum glück hab ich noch rechtzeitig gemerkt das der XL Rahmen einen anderen Sattelstützendurchmesser
hat und mir ne andere Aussenhülse für die Reverb geordert


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ca.7mm und 1cm davor sind es ca.10mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Der Magic Marry hat laut Reifenbreitedatenbank 60mm, was dann ca. 74mm bedeutet. Dann rechnet man im Techscheet recht knapp, bzw. genau.

Was haste denn für einen 26er reingesteckt  Ein Radfreund übrlegt gerade ganz angestrengt für welche Laufradgröße er sich entscheiden soll, weil er sich ein ION einbildet 

G.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was haste denn für einen 26er reingesteckt
> 
> G.



Magic Mary.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

2.5?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 2.5?
> 
> G.



gibts doch nur in 2.35!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

War gedanklich beim Mudy Mary...bei Schwalbe gibts einfach zuviel verschiedene Namen 

G.


----------



## Maxed (10. Juli 2014)

Tja Jörg, ich hab mich schon entschieden, wird wohl ein böses 650B werden  Morgen wird ws. der Rahmen bestellt, fragt sich nur bei wem  Würd mich gern an den @guru39 vom Wurzelpuff wenden, auch zwecks Forenkontakt  Ich freu mich aufjedenfall schon, mich hier zu beteiligen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Such dir ne anständige Farbe aus. Schwarz wäre ganz schick 

G.


----------



## Speedpreacher (10. Juli 2014)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> ...Zum glück hab ich noch rechtzeitig gemerkt das der XL Rahmen einen anderen Sattelstützendurchmesser
> hat und mir ne andere Aussenhülse für die Reverb geordert


 
Steh' ich auf'm Schlauch? Hilf mir mal weiter, wie Du mit deiner Reverb bei Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser von 30,0mm bei einer XL-Rahmengröße vorgehst... DANKE Dir, Speedpreacher


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2014)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Steh' ich auf'm Schlauch? Hilf mir mal weiter, wie Du mit deiner Reverb bei Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser von 30,0mm bei einer XL-Rahmengröße vorgehst... DANKE Dir, Speedpreacher



Stimmt denn das tech sheet nicht?
Dort steht:

Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size s-l)	31,6 mm
Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (xl)   30,9 mm


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2014)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Steh' ich auf'm Schlauch? Hilf mir mal weiter, wie Du mit deiner Reverb bei Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser von 30,0mm bei einer XL-Rahmengröße vorgehst... DANKE Dir, Speedpreacher


Seit Jahren hat XL 30.9

Ggf. meint er den kompletten unteren Teil...


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Juli 2014)

Ja ich meinte die untere äußere Hülse!
Da es die 150mm reverb ja net in 30,9 gibt hab ich mir die passende untere Außenhülse bestellt und umgebaut!


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Juli 2014)

Endlich!
Jetz fehlt nur noch das Bremsadapter für die Gabel!


----------



## fruchtmoose (10. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2014)

Kann man das ion 16 650b eigentlich mit Pinion bestellen? In der Preisliste ist es nicht zu finden.


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Juli 2014)

Danke!
Ist ein XL


----------



## madre (11. Juli 2014)

Das Orange gefällt mir auch sehr gut ! Wie groß bist du ?


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. Juli 2014)

1,98m


----------



## HD-OM-666 (11. Juli 2014)

Hi,

kann mir einer sagen empfehlen bei welcher Körpergröße man den geeigneten ION 16 Rahmen nehmen kann???
bin 1,76cm 

Danke


----------



## oxmox29 (11. Juli 2014)

bei 1,76 cm würde ich das Ion 16 in 1:76 nehmen   ......also M. S würde aber sicher auch gehen, der Reach ist bei dem Modell eher groß gewählt.
Gruß,
Christian.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (11. Juli 2014)

genau das problem habe ich,
mein aktuelles Fahrrad hat einen reach von 419


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen empfehlen bei welcher Körpergröße man den geeigneten ION 16 Rahmen nehmen kann???
> bin 1,76cm
> ...




Ich bin 1780mm mit SL: 805mm und fahre RH:S.

Und wenn ich noch erwähnen darf.... sehr glücklich damit


----------



## HD-OM-666 (11. Juli 2014)

Und was heißt das? 
SL?
RH:S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (11. Juli 2014)

SL = Schrittlänge
RH:S = Rahmengröße S


----------



## HD-OM-666 (11. Juli 2014)

Ah super Danke.


----------



## Maxed (12. Juli 2014)

Da schließe ich mich auch mal an, bin 1,75 cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 84 cm... Ich kann mich nur sehr schwer zwischen S und M entscheiden, obwohl der Rahmen eig. schon in Auftrag ist. Gebt mal Empfehlungen 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 1.76 mit SL 85.
Hab nen M Rahmen und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Wobei ich aber sagen muss da ich noch nie auf einem S gesessen bin  

Hoffe das ändert sich heute


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

ist wirklich nicht einfach ich glaube da führt kein weg vorbei die Rahmen zu fahren.
Ich habe eine SL: 790mm


----------



## Maxed (12. Juli 2014)

@psychoo2: Empfindest du den M Rahmen noch als Wendig/Agil? Zum "Bikebouldern" wollte ich dann nicht zu viel Wendigkeit einbüsen  Und welche Vorbaulänge hast du? Freu mich über mehr Feedback, vll kanns ja am Wurzelpufftreffen heute wer mal testen. Ich kann leider nicht :/

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> @psychoo2: Empfindest du den M Rahmen noch als Wendig/Agil? Zum "Bikebouldern" wollte ich dann nicht zu viel Wendigkeit einbüsen  Und welche Vorbaulänge hast du? Freu mich über mehr Feedback, vll kanns ja am Wurzelpufftreffen heute wer mal testen. Ich kann leider nicht :/
> 
> Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4



Ist völlig egal. Mit 650B darfste eh nimmer bei uns mitfahren  
Ich würde bei dir echt langsam für S tendieren.......

G.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Bis um wieviel uhr geht das heute in Beerfelden?


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

17:30 18:00 uhr ca


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ach sch... das werde ich nicht schaffen verdammt


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Ab 19 uhr Wurzelpassage.da kannst vielleicht auch noch ne runde rollen.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Na das währe genial wenn er ein S und M in 27,5 da hat bin ich da.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

S ist definitiv da.

Also ich bin das ION 26'
in S, M, L gefahren, kurz empfand ich sie alle. jedoch das S zu kurz, agil fand ich alle 3.
fahre mein M jetzt mit 50mm Vorbau und auf High für Touren.

Bin auch das 27,5' in L gefahren direkt nach meinem Bike, da merkt man dann schon die größeren Räder.
L wäre mir bei 27,5 eindeutig zu groß.

Bin ca 178 mit SL 81


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre zur Zeit einen Radon slide mit 419 Reach und einem Vorbau von 50 mm das währen also 469.
Nicolai Rahmen S hat 413 +50=463
Und M 431 wenn ich mir da ein Vorbau von 30mm(461) bin ich ja fast gleich oder? 
Also könnte ich theoretisch beide nehmen?


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Willst du denn was kürzeres?


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich will nur den richtigen Rahmen es geht ja auch um ein mänge Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also ich bin das ION 26'
> in S, M, L gefahren, kurz empfand ich sie alle.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Is halt schwer zu sagen. musste dich wohl drauf setzen, ich empfand S als zu klein. L empfand ich nicht als zu groß.
M war dann für mich die perfekte Wahl.



trailterror schrieb:


>


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Also hat er den S Rahmen in 27,5 da


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Ja sein eigenes


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Echt so ein Mist das ich heute keine Zeit habe das währe in Beerfelden ein Perfekter Tag zum Testen gewesen.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ach


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre auch gern dabei, macht auch noch richtig Spaß mit dem Haufen .

Ich sage mal mit dem M machst du nix falsch, S würde aber auch noch gehen, die Frage ist halt ob es dann so für Touren geeignet ist.


----------



## pratt (12. Juli 2014)

Vergleicht die Maße doch nicht immer mit den vorherigen Rahmen. 
Setzt Dich noch mal auf die Gurke womit Du vor 10 Jahren gefahren bist und Du wirst Dich fragen wie man damit zurechtkommen konnte.
Ich fahre ein Ion 16 27,5 in L und die Geometrie ist anders als mein AM von 2009 in L, aber DIE NEUE GEOMETRIE IST VIEL BESSER!
Ich bin 184 cm groß Schrittlänge 90 cm, Rahmengröße L passt mir gut.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Die sache ist das ich Touren fahren will und auch im Bikepark Spass und Sicherheit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (12. Juli 2014)

178 mit SL 84. Fahre ein ION 16 27,5 in Größe M, mit nem 50er Vorbau und breitem Lenker. Passt perfekt! Bin mal ein Helius in S probegefahren, da hatte ich Probleme mit Lenker und Knie. Bikestolpern geht sehr gut, 60km Touren sind auch kein Problem ...


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Das Ion is mit richtigem fahrwerk und setting sehr potent. Ich sag immer kleiner freerider!
Bergab is das ne freude.
Denke M ist perfekt für dich!


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ja ich denke das auch aber fahren müsste ich das auch mal.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

sag mal kommt einer von euch aus Heidelberg und hat ein ION 16 in M 650b?


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

Fahr es, wenn möglich probe und vertraue deinen eigenen vorlieben mehr als den grössenangaben (was sie fahrn) anderer user... Mag für sie passen, für dich vll net

Paar cm unterschied im reach empfinde ich als ne nicht zu vernachlässigende menge....das merkt man sehr gut während der fahrt....gut, man kann mit vorbaulänge spielen.... Überlege auch ob du eher auf kurze/lange radstände stehst

@kephren

War etwas erstaunt, dass du mit deiner körpergrösse L als kurz empfindest....

Dein nä post brachte aber etwas mehr klarheit


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ja da bleibt mir wohl das Probefahren nicht erspart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Is halt schwer zu sagen. musste dich wohl drauf setzen, ich empfand S als zu klein. L empfand ich nicht als zu groß.
> M war dann für mich die perfekte Wahl.



26 Zoll kann man glaub ich garnet mit dem 650B vergleichen, weils nicht nur homeopatisch viel niedriger ist, sondern auch in wirklich.
Weswegen ich bei seiner Körpergröße und bei der beim Maxi eher auf s tendieren würde, ohne jemals auf einem gesessen zu sein, ist folgender.
M ist in sämtlichen Maßen Reach, Stack und Radstand größer wie mein Nucleon in L 
Zumindest was die Geodaten angeht. Also glaub auch, die Jungs kommen bei den modernen Geos mit den modernen großen Reifen nimmer ums ausprobieren rum.

Uhhhh...die Post ist da...jetzt erfahr ich heut noch ob ich die richtige Größe bestellt hab 

G.


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> sag mal kommt einer von euch aus Heidelberg und hat ein ION 16 in M 650b?


----------



## Dominicus1165 (12. Juli 2014)

Wieso habt ihr so große Schritthöhen  187cm und 84cm Schritthöhe.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich habe 790mm


----------



## hulster (12. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> fahre mein M jetzt mit 50mm Vorbau und auf High für Touren.



Das ist glaub ich, ist das richtige Konzept. Mag ja sein, dass der S noch einen Hauch wendiger ist, es würde dann aber mit dem entsprechenden längeren Vorbau weniger agil. Wendig heißt für mich, wie eng kann ich das Bike zirkeln. Das entscheidet Kettenstrebenlänge, Radstand. Agilität ist für mich, wie leicht lenkt ein Bike ein, wie spielerisch fühlt es sich dabei an. Das bestimmt Lenkwinkel, Nachlauf und die Vorbaulänge. 
Jetzt kann man natürlich auch ein S mit 50mm Vorbau bei der Größe fahren. Aber man fühlt sich dann eventuell etwas in Bike gequetscht und ob die Körperhaltung dann noch für Touren passt, ist auch noch die Frage.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @kephren
> 
> War etwas erstaunt, dass du mit deiner körpergrösse L als kurz empfindest....
> 
> Dein nä post brachte aber etwas mehr klarheit



Ich bin zuert den L Proto gefahren, das Teil war super, hat sich aufjedenfall nicht lang angefühlt. länger wie das AM aber nicht unangenehm lang. dachte es wäre ein M.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> 26 Zoll kann man glaub ich garnet mit dem 650B vergleichen, weils nicht nur homeopatisch viel niedriger ist, sondern auch in wirklich.
> Weswegen ich bei seiner Körpergröße und bei der beim Maxi eher auf s tendieren würde, ohne jemals auf einem gesessen zu sein, ist folgender.
> M ist in sämtlichen Maßen Reach, Stack und Radstand größer wie mein Nucleon in L
> Zumindest was die Geodaten angeht. Also glaub auch, die Jungs kommen bei den modernen Geos mit den modernen großen Reifen nimmer ums ausprobieren rum.
> ...



*Ausprobieren geht ja immer über studieren.*

Aber denke M ist die beste Wahl. er hat ähnliche Körpermaße wie ich und möchte Touren fahren, dafür ist S definitiv zu klein meiner Meinung nach.

Und so doll unterscheidet sich das 26er nicht vom 650B.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Also M. ?


----------



## Maxed (12. Juli 2014)

Also mit ner Schrittlänge von 790mm würd ich dann ganz sicher ein S nehmen @ HD-OM-666  Ich hab ja schon 840mm und bin genauso schlau wie vorher 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach M.
50mm Vorbau, 5mm Spacer, 170mm Kurbel, Sattel recht weit nach vorn geschoben!

Sollte es nicht kurz genug sein nimmt man halt nen 35mm Vorbau.

Einfach auch weil du Touren fahren möchtest.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Hey danke für dein Vorschlag. 
Aber das Probefahren sollte ich vornehmen. 
ALSO WENN EINER VON EUCH EINEN ION 16 IN M UND 650B HAT UND AUS HEIDELBERG KOMMT WÜRDE MICH FREUEN WENN ICH EINE RUNDE DREHEN KÖNNTE WÄHRE AUCH BEREIT AUF EINE EINLADUNG ZU EINEM BIER ZU LADEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> Also mit ner Schrittlänge von 790mm würd ich dann ganz sicher ein S nehmen @ HD-OM-666  Ich hab ja schon 840mm und bin genauso schlau wie vorher
> 
> Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4



Nimm M....oder vielleicht doch s 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Hey danke für dein Vorschlag.
> Aber das Probefahren sollte ich vornehmen.
> ALSO WENN EINER VON EUCH EINEN ION 16 IN M UND 650B HAT UND AUS HEIDELBERG KOMMT WÜRDE MICH FREUEN WENN ICH EINE RUNDE DREHEN KÖNNTE WÄHRE AUCH BEREIT AUF EINE EINLADUNG ZU EINEM BIER ZU LADEN.



Du weißt schoh wo der Guru so zirka seinen Laden hat?

G.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du weißt schoh wo der Guru so zirka seinen Laden hat?
> 
> G.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Juli 2014)

Ja klar


----------



## fruchtmoose (13. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Moritz3788 (13. Juli 2014)

Wie war das pufftreffen???


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pufftreffen-2014-12-07-2014-dich.661780/page-6#post-12135287


----------



## HD-OM-666 (13. Juli 2014)

Von der Insel bin ich weit entfert.
Weiß einer von euch ob es in der Wurzelpassage das ion 16 650b in M und S da ist.?


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2014)

Nochmal, s gibt es definitiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanghim (13. Juli 2014)

Hat einer von Euch mal den ET Key gedreht, Ich krieg denn selbst mir roher Gewalt nicht raus. Gibt es da noch einen Trick? 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2014)

Nich nur einmal!
Schraube raus, mitm inbus durch das loch den anderen deckel raus drücken. Dann die schraubenseite rausdrücken, drehen wieder festschrauben.


----------



## Hanghim (13. Juli 2014)

Der Deckel lässt sich nicht rausdrücken dann drückt sich der Hinterbau auseinander.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2014)

Das bleibt nich aus, druckstrebe festhalten! Mit gefühlter Kraft! Das gehr schon.


----------



## Hanghim (13. Juli 2014)

Habs schon mit dem Hammer versucht.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2014)

Oha!
Bei mir geht der butterweich raus und rein .vielleicht mal bissl wd40 durchs schraubenloch rein und einwirken lassen, dann nochmal probieren.
Kann mir gar nich vorstellen das sich der Deckel nicht bewegen lässt, dreck kann da ja nich reinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanghim (13. Juli 2014)

Das probier ich mal wollte auch nur mal wissen ob das immer so schwer geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

Wenn du den Flipchip meinst (kenn nur den Namen), der ging bei mir auch recht schwer. Nimm eine längere Schraube und schraub diese rein, so das sie noch gut hervorsteht. Dann beide Streben gut festhalten und dabei zusammendrücken. Man kann die Hand noch am Sitzrohr dabei mit festklemmen. Und mit leichten Hammerschlägen auf die Schraube klopfen...also schön sachte und leicht, aber schnell hintereinander, dann löst sich das schon.
Wie oben schon geschrieben ruhig auch Brunox oder ähnliches mal reinlaufen lassen.

G.


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich bin zuert den L Proto gefahren, das Teil war super, hat sich aufjedenfall nicht lang angefühlt. länger wie das AM aber nicht unangenehm lang. dachte es wäre ein M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit meinem Ion 16 26" in S bin ich so ca. 800-1100Hm bei 30-50Km gefahren, passte bestens


----------



## HD-OM-666 (14. Juli 2014)

@guru39
Hast du dein neues beike immer da?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

ja....schläft sogar bei mir im Bett


----------



## HD-OM-666 (14. Juli 2014)

Das würde ich auch machen.
Auch bereit um 5 min fremd zu gehen?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

is ja n Puff Fremdgehen is da quasi ein Fremdwort


----------



## HD-OM-666 (14. Juli 2014)

Kann ich morgen nachmittag vorbeikommen und eine Runde drehen?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

ich weiss nicht ob du das kannst....dürfen aber ja. Bring bitte einen Ausweis mit.
Ich muss sehen ob du schon 18 bist


----------



## HD-OM-666 (14. Juli 2014)

Ich bring Bier mit!
Das passt
*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (14. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub Bier hat er grat genug


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

quasi ohne ende....


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> quasi ohne ende....



Flatrate saufen, die Bier Situation wäre schlechte wenn ich da gewesen wäre


----------



## Guent (14. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Flatrate saufen, die Bier Situation wäre schlechte wenn ich da gewesen wäre


Oder wenn ich länger geblieben wäre...hahahaha!


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2014)

Twins! Net meinze


----------



## b0nsei (15. Juli 2014)

Das duo durften ein paar Augen am Samstag schon erblicken
sehr nice


----------



## ichoe (15. Juli 2014)

meinz??


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2014)

Leider sehen die Ions in XL net so toll aus


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2014)

ichoe schrieb:


> meinz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## HD-OM-666 (15. Juli 2014)

Oh man ich will auch.sadder sabber


----------



## Chris13 (15. Juli 2014)

Bin gerade die erste zwei Tage mit meinem ION16 (27,5) in Saalbach gefahren. Ein Traum - liegt absolut satt. Bin die Trails schon mehrfach mit anderen Bikes dieser Klasse (Enduro / Super Enduro mit 160-190mm) gefahren und es steckt alle in die Tasche. Der Hinterbau ist bergab auf DH Niveau und geht trotzdem auch bergauf super.

Das Bike liegt so "satt", dass es an kleinen Kickern oft gar nicht abheben will. Ist aber vermutlich mehr eine Einstellung des CCDB im Bereich der HSR. Habe ich schon etwas geändert und da wurde es direkt etwas "luftiger". Noch nicht ganz optimal, aber ich bin noch ein paar Tage hier ;-)

Bilder folgen....


----------



## HD-OM-666 (15. Juli 2014)

Du glücklicher.
Wünsche dir noch sehr viel Spaß


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2014)

Hier nochma meinz


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

Rennfeile.... 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2014)

Mut zur Farbe


----------



## HD-OM-666 (15. Juli 2014)

Wunderschön


----------



## oxmox29 (16. Juli 2014)

Schönes Teil!
Mal ne technische Frage: kann man die 180mm Floating Disc von Hope hinten ohne Adapter verwenden bzw. braucht man für die 183er Scheibe schon Beilagscheiben? Danke und Gruß, Christian.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

180 passt hinten!
183 dann mit 1,5mm U-Scheiben.


----------



## oxmox29 (16. Juli 2014)

Super und Danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Juli 2014)

Hömma Rainer, sehe ich da etwa nen Geber für einen Tacho an der Gabel? Alter, machst du jetzt auf Sport. Drehst du noch oder rauchst du schon Lord Ultra?


----------



## trailterror (16. Juli 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

Nur für Vorschungszwecke


----------



## morphe72 (17. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier nochma meinz


Hey, du hast die gleichen Griffe wie ich montiert. wirklich cooles Bike.vielleicht ist 27.5 doch net so mies...


----------



## Chris13 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich muss sagen, das Bike ist ein Traum.

Hatte den Aufbau hier ja noch nicht drin, daher kurz ein paar Details.

Gabel: Fox 36 VAN (2012/ 26 Zoll) - geht aber perfekt mit 27,5 Zoll Laufräder. Ich habe für meine Trails Zuhause auch noch eine Pike 160 in 27,5, aber auf Park Trails in den Alpen ziehe ich die VAN dann doch der Pike sehr deutlich vor. Der Unterschied sind Welten und die Perfomance der VAN (von TF Tuned getuned) passt perfekt zum Hinterbau mit dem CCDB.

Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu besonderes über den Aufbau berichten. Habe die Parts verbaut, die mich bisher schon an anderen Bikes überzeugt hatten.

Syntace W35 (vorne) / W30 (hinten) Laufräder in 27,5 Zoll mit Maxxis HR.
SRAM XX1 (geht auch auf der X-Line ohne Kettenführung)
Shimano Saint Bremse (203/180) - ist auf langen Abfahrten bei 90kg einer XTR schon überlegen

Bin noch ein paar Tage in Saalbach und werde die Trails hier weiter geniessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (17. Juli 2014)

Top Rad. Laufräder Hast du schon länger und halten gut?


----------



## Timmy35 (17. Juli 2014)

Wie groß bist du? Die reverb ist ja noch eingefahren.


----------



## Chris13 (18. Juli 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? Die reverb ist ja noch eingefahren.



Ich bin 185cm. Ist eine 125mm Reverb. Die hatte ich noch von einem anderen Bike da. Ausgefahren hat sie optimale Sitzhöhe. 

Der 27,5 ION16 Rahmen hat ja mit 460mm ein recht kurzes Sitzrohr. Daher fällt das etwas mehr auf.  

Mir reicht die Absenkung aber auch auf extremeren Trails wie die X-Line. Mininmal tiefer wäre noch besser, aber dann passt die Sitzhöhe ausgezogen nicht. 

Da ich hier aber auch immer wieder Trails fahre, wo ich mal 4-500hm bergauf fahre, habe ich keine Lust die Sattelstütze immer zu verstellen.




madre schrieb:


> Top Rad. Laufräder Hast du schon länger und halten gut?



Ich fahre die Syntace in 26 Zoll schon seit über 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Auch die 27,5 habe ich schon ein Jahr.


----------



## oxmox29 (18. Juli 2014)

So....los geht´s mit dem Teile dranbasteln
 
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## boesA_moench (18. Juli 2014)

Grüße nach HD! ION ist einfach nur GEIL und ich werde sicher
wieder in das Wurzelpuff gehen 

by the way: Kasten ist im Anflug


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Grüße nach HD! ION ist einfach nur GEIL und ich werde sicher
> wieder in das Wurzelpuff gehen
> 
> by the way: Kasten ist im Anflug



Freu


----------



## christian1994 (20. Juli 2014)

Moin ich bekomme jetzt dann auch bald mein 16er und wollt mal fragen ob ihr ringend eine art Schutz gegen Steinchen Beschuss am Unterrohr sinnvoll findet und wenn ja welchen oder kommen die rahmen sogar mit einem?


----------



## hulster (20. Juli 2014)

christian1994 schrieb:


> Moin ich bekomme jetzt dann auch bald mein 16er und wollt mal fragen ob ihr ringend eine art Schutz gegen Steinchen Beschuss am Unterrohr sinnvoll findet und wenn ja welchen oder kommen die rahmen sogar mit einem?



Am Unterrohr ja, das kriegt ja immer viel ab. Bike/Lack-Protect bietet speziell zugeschnittene 3M Folien an.
Ich hab mal versucht nen lackierten Rahmen an allen wichtigen Stellen, auch seitlich Oberrohr (wegen Anlehnen) abzukleben. Hat mit diesen Folien praktisch und optisch gut funktioniert. Aber, bei artgerechtem Einsatz und mit der leider Unmenge an Zügen die mittlerweile montiert sind, wird es schwierig dauerhaft zu schützen. Wenn de z.B. im Fichtelgebirge durch ein Steinfeld stolperst und dir kippt das Bike mal um, dann gibt es die Kitsche garantiert neben der Folie - Murphy's Law. Und die Züge verschieben sich auf jeden Fall so, dass sie im Schlammeinsatz an den folierten Stellen vorbeischeuern.
Also am besten raw oder eloxiert und sich vorher schon mal seelisch drauf einstellen - bei artgerechtem Einsatz.
Sonst halt nur zur Eisdiele - da bleibt es dauerhaft flammneu.


----------



## christian1994 (20. Juli 2014)

ok danke werde ich mir mal anschauen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das bike ins bett zum kuscheln legen denn so wird es auch icht dreckig  Ne aber mal im ernst, Kratzer kommen immer aber ich will halt nicht nach einmal fahren gleich ein blankes unterrohr mit 5mm Kratern haben wo bei das bestimmt auch eine coole Optik mit bring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HD-OM-666 (20. Juli 2014)

Frage welchen Dämpfer baut ihr euch in euer ion 16 ein


----------



## christian1994 (20. Juli 2014)

hab meinen mit Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 bestellt


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2014)

CCDB AIR


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juli 2014)

christian1994 schrieb:


> Moin ich bekomme jetzt dann auch bald mein 16er und wollt mal fragen ob ihr ringend eine art Schutz gegen Steinchen Beschuss am Unterrohr sinnvoll findet und wenn ja welchen oder kommen die rahmen sogar mit einem?


Was wird es denn? 
RAW, Elox oder Pulver?
Ich halte nix von unterrohrfolie, sieht eingentlich meistens bescheiden aus.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (21. Juli 2014)

Frage noch zum Dämpfer.

Was hält ihr vom debon air im ion 16?


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juli 2014)

Jemand schrieb hier das seitens Nicolai davon abgeraten wird, wegen der hinterbau kinematik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HD-OM-666 (21. Juli 2014)

Und dies betrifft nur den Debon air?


----------



## hulster (21. Juli 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Und dies betrifft nur den Debon air?



Keine Ahnung, aber ich hatte über einen Händler angefragt hatte. Hatte vermutet, dass die Aktuellen mit DebonAir ausgeliefert wurden. Dem ist aber nicht so, we war nur die schwarze Variante des Plus. 
Im Prinzip handelt es sich ja um eine HV Variante, die sogar als Nachrüstung für Dämpfer bis 2013 angeboten wird. Somit wird also nur die Federkennlinie beinflußt. Mehr Volumen ermöglicht die ne flachere Kennlinie mit später einsetzender Progression. Wenn das nicht zur Kinematik passt, rauscht dir das Ding einfach nur durch. Und dann fängste an mit Spacern das Ding wieder anzupassen.
Wenn Nicolai sagt der passt nicht, kann man das schon glauben. 
Der DebonAir ist eigentlich nix besonderes. Im Prinzip ist das wie vorher die HV Variante.
Die kostete aber immer mehr als die normale und wurde von Erstausrüstern auch deswegen nicht gern genommen. Zudem bevorzugten die ein früher einsetzende Progression, weil sie damit besser einen größeren Gewichtsbereich abdecken konnten.


----------



## Moritz3788 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre den RS M+ rc3, bisher kann ich mich absolut nicht beklagen!!
der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr präzise mit dem Dämpfer zusammen, selbst auf meinem Wurzel lastigem Hometrail verliert das Hinterrad nicht den Kontakt!
Allerdings ist mein popometer auch nicht so anspurchsvoll!

Heute gibts auch endlich die ersten Fotos!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

net mainz


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie krasse Mühle. Hat der Besitzer irgendwas spezielles vor 
Aber optisch wieder ein Leckerbissen 

G.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie krasse Mühle. Hat der Besitzer irgendwas spezielles vor
> G.



Nicht das ich wüsste! Was findest du denn krass?


----------



## Touri (22. Juli 2014)

hallo Rainer,

wieder mal ein sehr schönes Ion, das die Welt erblickt hat!
Top! - Gefällt mir


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste! Was findest du denn krass?



Superkurzer Vorbau zur, selbst mit Spacer, sehr tiefen Front. Nach hinten gwinkelte Sattelstütze. Dazu noch ein recht großes Kettenblatt und dazu einen Wurfanker als Bremse.

Hmmh...er will bestimmt irgendeinen 42Grad steilen 5km langen Sandhang runterrasen bei dem er sich unten auf die Bremse verlassen muß 
Auf jedenfall ein Raserrad   

G.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

Touri schrieb:


> hallo Rainer,
> 
> wieder mal ein sehr schönes Ion, das die Welt erblickt hat!
> Top! - Gefällt mir




Danke Gisbert.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Superkurzer Vorbau zur, selbst mit Spacer, sehr tiefen Front. Nach hinten gwinkelte Sattelstütze. Dazu noch ein recht großes Kettenblatt und dazu einen Wurfanker als Bremse.
> 
> Hmmh...er will bestimmt irgendeinen 42Grad steilen 5km langen Sandhang runterrasen bei dem er sich unten auf die Bremse verlassen muß
> Auf jedenfall ein Raserrad
> ...



AXO 

Ne ne....geplant war eigentlich ein 40/50mm Ratze Fatze (Race Face) Vorbau der aber leider nicht lieferbar war. Deshalb hab ich erstmal einen 35mm mit 35mm Klemmung montiert. Wenn es meinem Kunden nicht gefällt/passt liefere ich das nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Goil!
Toller Hintergrund


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Goil!
> Toller Hintergrund



wo sind eigentlich deine Bilder?



Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Heute gibts auch endlich die ersten Fotos!


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich würde die Stütze reklamieren, die ist doch krumm.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2014)

ich würde es sofort so nehmen!

leider is es M und nicht XL....
leider is XL dann nicht mehr so geil


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> leider is es M und nicht XL....



You fail    Is S


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Stütze reklamieren, die ist doch krumm.



Timmy..... fresse halten


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juli 2014)




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


>




eher so Timmy


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Die Bilder kommen hoffentlich Donnerstag, hat sich etwas verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (23. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Superkurzer Vorbau zur, selbst mit Spacer, sehr tiefen Front. Nach hinten gwinkelte Sattelstütze. Dazu noch ein recht großes Kettenblatt und dazu einen Wurfanker als Bremse.
> 
> Hmmh...er will bestimmt irgendeinen 42Grad steilen 5km langen Sandhang runterrasen bei dem er sich unten auf die Bremse verlassen muß
> Auf jedenfall ein Raserrad
> ...



Nen Wurfanker kann nicht nur als solcher benutzt werden, sondern kann auch einfach für entspanntes feinfühliges und kraftsparendes Bremsen auf langen Abfahrten sorgen. 
Die Sattelstütze finde ich schon eher etwas strange. Erstmal grundsätzlich keine versenkbare und dann noch eine die wegen des Winkels nicht ganz runter geht? Da fände ich interessant mal den Hintergrund zu erfahren.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Erstmal grundsätzlich keine versenkbare und dann noch eine die wegen des Winkels nicht ganz runter geht? Da fände ich interessant mal den Hintergrund zu erfahren.



Bei RH S macht es absolut keinen Sinn die Sattelstütze komplett zu versenken. Manchmal kommt es ja vor das man beim bergabfahren trotz versenkter Sattelstütze sitzt und treten muss und das ginge dann nicht.
Der Versatz der Thomson liegt im übrigen bei 1,5cm, was ungefähr einer "normalen" Patentsattelstütze entspricht.


----------



## b0nsei (23. Juli 2014)

Ich Find das bike auch richtig Geil! olle ehre guru . vielleicht wollte der Kunde keine andere stütze? Kann ja auch sein. Ich kenne auch ein paar diese so fahren.


----------



## christian1994 (23. Juli 2014)

Also ich find ja das die stütze dem bike nochmal sowas extra sportliches gibt und zur not legt mans halt kurz unter die 40 tonnen Presse dann is das ding wieder gerade


----------



## boesA_moench (1. August 2014)




----------



## b0nsei (2. August 2014)

nice nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiezMiez (4. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage: Wo findet man denn zum ION16 27,5 die Montageanleitungen, Dämpfermontage usw?
Bei älteren Rädern findet man unter Technologie ne ganze Menge, beim ION 16 27,5 nix.
Unter http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/ gibts nur uralt-Beschreibungen.
Viele Grüße
MiezMiez


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. August 2014)

Moin, 
Ich würd einfach mal bei Nicolai anrufen, die schicken dir das sicher zu.

Hab auch mal ne frage an alle,
Ich hab nen reverb Hebel für links, möchte aber gern auf rechts umsatteln.
Hat jemand nen rechten Hebel zum Tausch/Verkauf? Bzw weiß jemand den richtigen Fred dazu?

LG


----------



## bastea82 (5. August 2014)

Servus Moritz
Du kannst auch den Hebel behalten und einfach umdrehen, also dass der Hebel quasi unter dem Lenker ist. Das empfand ich wesentlich ergonomischer und auch optisch ansprechender.

Bas


----------



## Moritz3788 (5. August 2014)

Hey Bas, 
Genau das habe ich mit dem rechten vor^^


----------



## bastea82 (5. August 2014)

Jaa, gut. Hätte ich mir auch denken können.


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2014)

Er hat sich aber auch missverständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## bastea82 (6. August 2014)

Aber echt hey!


----------



## Moritz3788 (6. August 2014)

Da habt ihr recht^^ ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen!


----------



## Waldrider (26. August 2014)

Tach zusammen!

Bin ganz neu im Forum und interessiere mich für das Nicolai Ion 16 27,5...
Hat einer ein Foto von einem in der Rahmengröße M MIT Sattelrohrgusset?

Viele Grüße,W!


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2014)

Tach
10 Sekunden google 
http://forums.mtbr.com/nicolai/ion-16-breaks-cover-808477.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldrider (26. August 2014)

und wo ist das foto?


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2014)

ich bin mal so frei...


----------



## Martin1508 (26. August 2014)

Scheiß die Wand an. Wo kommt der Schnee her? Obwohl, bei dem August ist alles möglich. Ich habe bei 12 Grad den Kamin an.

Grüße


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2014)

Dann nochmal für die schwierigen Fälle:
In Post #7, #161, #223, einfach mal runterscrollen.
Oder such mal nach User 'kephren', der hat sicher allerhand Bilder in seinem Album.
















Edit:









Gruß

Bas


----------



## Waldrider (26. August 2014)

Ah cool, vielen Dank Guru!
Diese Bilderserie hatte ich schon gesehen, wusste aber nicht, das es sich um M handelt...
schöne Bilder! Danke!


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2014)

Ob des Grösse M ist kann ich nicht sagen, sollte sich aber optisch nicht allzu viel ändern.
Meine Meinung: Gussets müssen dran, schon alleine wegen der Schweißraupen. 

Bas


----------



## Waldrider (26. August 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Dann nochmal für die schwierigen Fälle:
> In Post #7, #161, #223, einfach mal runterscrollen.
> Oder such mal nach User 'kephren', der hat sicher allerhand Bilder in seinem Album.
> 
> Bas



Ist #7 nicht ein Ion18? Wo steht, dass das M ist?
Und bevor ich 161 Posts durchblätter frage ich hier lieber.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. August 2014)

Waldrider schrieb:


> Ist #7 nicht ein Ion18? Wo steht, dass das M ist?
> Und bevor ich 161 Posts durchblätter frage ich hier lieber.


 
Das steht nirgendswo. Du hast in deiner Eingangsfrage explizit nach ION 16 27,5 in Medium gefragt.

Grüße


----------



## Waldrider (26. August 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Das steht nirgendswo. Du hast in deiner Eingangsfrage explizit nach ION 16 27,5 in Medium gefragt.
> 
> Grüße


(danke aber ich weis, dass ich das gefragt habe)

Ja, "das" steht nirgendwo.
Deshalb wusste ich ja auch nichts mit basteas Antwort (#1277) anzufangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. August 2014)

#7 ist ein Ion 18...woher ich das weiß...ich war der Verkäufer.


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> #7 ist ein Ion 18...woher ich das weiß...ich war der Verkäufer.


Ion 18 steht ja auch drüber, mein Fehler.


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> ....., mein Fehler.



Auf den Poden mit dem Purschen


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2014)

Dann eben nochmal, Ion 16 27,5 in Grösse M Gussets









Hab ich mal bei psychoo2 gemopst 

Bas


----------



## Waldrider (26. August 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Ion 18 steht ja auch drüber, mein Fehler.



macht doch nichts!  ...viel eher die dummdreisten sprüche...

trotzdem danke für die letzten bilder!


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2014)

Waldrider schrieb:


> macht doch nichts!  ...viel eher die dummdreisten sprüche...


In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fälle in denen lieber hier gepostet wird anstatt selbst zu suchen, sowas kommt halt nicht gut an. Wenn du halt geschrieben hättest dass dir die Rahmengrösse M dabei sehr wichtig ist und nicht Grösse L oder sonstwas, dann hätte ich auch etwas anders reagiert.
War jetzt etwas blöd gelaufen muss ich gestehen, sorry dafür. 
Falls du Fragen zum Ion hast, der Kephren steht die User hier stehen dir sicher Rede und Antwort.

Bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (26. August 2014)

Finde den Monarch+ Rc3  L/L Tune jetzt nicht soo berauschend in dem Rad... wie seht ihr das? Lohnt ein Dbair? Oder den Monarch umändern?


----------



## Waldrider (26. August 2014)

schwamm drüber, heiter weiter 

dieses ist halt auch nicht das erste forum in dem ich aktiv bin und aus meiner sicht ist es immer schön, threads am leben zu halten, mit anderen zu sprechen, grade wenn man neu im forum ist, und und... 
klar, es hat alles auf anderen webseiten irgendwann schonmal gegeben, aber hab echt viel gesucht und nix gefunden, aber jetzt hab ich ja ein paar bilder und sehr schicke noch dazu!
muss jetzt erstma los, schoenen abend schöne grüße


----------



## MLK-LAW (26. August 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Dann eben nochmal, Ion 16 27,5 in Grösse M Gussets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die schönste Rahmenfarbe seit langem - mein ION wir auch demnächst auch von raw auf syg getrimmt. Schaut echt mega aus!!!


----------



## b0nsei (26. August 2014)

In raw gibt's das Schöne auch


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2014)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> die schönste Rahmenfarbe seit langem - mein ION wir auch demnächst auch von raw auf syg getrimmt. Schaut echt mega aus!!!



Jupp, die Farbe ist echt der Hammer. Ich hatte denselben Plan wie du, allerdings war mein Rahmen vorher Orange eloxiert. Jetzt ist er zwar raw, des syg sähe aber lt. Nicolai und den Bildern die mir geschickt wurden, nicht so aus wie das von psychoo2. Daher bleibt es raw. Wenn mal ein neues angeschafft wird komme ich aber drauf zurück.

Bas


----------



## psychoo2 (26. August 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Dann eben nochmal, Ion 16 27,5 in Grösse M Gussets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das GRÜNE BAIK kenn ich doch...ist definitiv ein 27.5er in der größe M  ..... ICH SCHWÖR

Und mitlerweile hat der BOCK auch schon knapp 2000 km am Tacho und macht immer noch an mortz Spass......

@Guru...mein Hochdeutsch wird auch schon besser :-D


----------



## b0nsei (26. August 2014)

meins ned!!!


----------



## b0nsei (26. August 2014)

Abpropo.

Diese Tage frisch eingetroffen
Testbike Rahmen in M


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> @Guru...mein Hochdeutsch wird auch schon besser :-D



Ich mach mit euch beiden nen Einbürgerungstest beim nächsten Bordellbesuch


----------



## kephren23 (26. August 2014)

UUps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. August 2014)

Schön Issa



guru39 schrieb:


> Ich mach mit euch beiden nen Einbürgerungstest beim nächsten Bordellbesuch



Ich als echter Niedersachse werde dann mit in der Jury sitzen


----------



## psychoo2 (26. August 2014)

setzen sech(x)s....und des im Pufffff


----------



## b0nsei (27. August 2014)

A i bleib beim bayrisch


Jetzt geht's erst mal 2 tage Eurobike


----------



## ichoe (27. August 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Finde den Monarch+ Rc3  L/L Tune jetzt nicht soo berauschend in dem Rad... wie seht ihr das? Lohnt ein Dbair? Oder den Monarch umändern?



was stört dich denn am dämpfer??


----------



## Janf85 (27. August 2014)

ichoe schrieb:


> was stört dich denn am dämpfer??



Ich hab den Monarch+ mit schwarzem hub also 2015  oderso aber kein Debonair denke aber HV in L/L tune.  Ist ein XL Ion 27,5. Ich wiege mit allem so ca 87 Kg. Habe 180 Psi drauf und liege dann so bei um die 25-30% Sag. Habe mit dem Luftdruck noch nicht soo viel gespielt also von 170-180 mal zwei verschiedene  probiert....

Den Rebound habe ich relativ weit zu, also 4 klicks von geschlossen nach auf .
Irgenwie pusht er mich immer ein bisschen raus oder ist dann zu langsam wenn noch mehr als die 4 klicks Rebound nehme.

Pro Pedal:  Ganz offen ist er fast etwas zu weich am Anfang am Ende ist aber noch genug übrig. Blauer hebel in der mitte ist dann schon straff aber dann federt er sehr schnell aus aber sehr progressiv ein, ist irgendwie auch nicht harmonisch.

Zur Gabel passt das sowieso eher nicht, hab ne 36 Fox  die ist recht straff...

Von der Theorie denke ich halt das ich das beim Dbair genauer abstimmen kann, nach belieben, ohne den aufschrauben zu müssen und irgendwelche spacer etc....  Oder kommt man mit dem Dbair nicht auf so ne gute Einstellung wie beim MOnarch wenn der mal richtig eingestellt wurde per Tuning o.ä. ... Preisdifferenz sind 180 € für mich  zwischen dem monarch und Dbair. UNd 300g Gewicht....  Also wenn der nicht besser ist muss ich das auch nicht haben... wollte halt mal nach Praxis Erfahrungen fragen...  danke


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2014)

Der DB air is geil. Da wirste dann bestimmt das Problem haben das die gabel nich mehr mitkommt .

Ich fahr die kombi und bin sehr zufrieden.
Seit den Huber-buchsen, ist der Dämpfer nochmal etwas besser geworden.


----------



## ichoe (27. August 2014)

also ich habe fast die exakten ausgangsbedinungen wie du ca 88kg fahrfertig, rahmen in xl und fahren den HV monarch plus in L/L tune.
den ccdbair kenne ich nur aus meinem 18er und da war ich va was die abfahrtseinstellmöglichkeiten angeht, extrem zufrieden allerdings hatte ich keine lust mehr irgendwie ständig an irgendwelchen schräubchen drehen zu müssen um auf den jeweilig richtigen "tune" zu kommen.
allerdings hab ich wie kephren ja schon geschrieben hat, von vielen am 16er gehört, dass der dämpfer dort ne macht ist,wenn man mal das richtige setting gefunden hat.

meine bisher recht kurzen eindrücke (6x mal hausstrecke) vom monarch sind eigtl durchweg positiv und in verbindung mit der pike, genau das was ich gesucht habe.
sehr potenetes fahrwerk, mit ordentlich reserven und bisschen straffere ausrichtung und va extrem ich sag jetzt mal benutzerfreundlich.
einmal den hebel umgelegt schon gehts abwärts ans eingemachte und im uphill sehr antriebsneutrales fahrwerk.
ich fahre den dämpfer mit glaube 180-190 psi, ca 25% sag, und den rebound glaube bei 9 oder 10 klicks von offen nach zu...wobei ich hier noch am probieren bin.
der dämpfer ist finde ich im vgl zum ccdb wesentlich straffer, va in der zugstufe, und gibt nur den FW frei der benötigt wird.

vll sehe ich das ganze nächste saison oder so wieder anders und hab lust auf noch exaktere einstellungen etc, aber momentan bin ich einfach nur extrem begeistert von meinem neuen rad inkl allen anbauteilen


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2014)

net mainz 





sondern sainz


----------



## Waldrider (28. August 2014)

was ist'n das fürne leuchtspurmunition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (28. August 2014)

Semipuffmeable-guru-Lightning-Flash


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. August 2014)

Cool!! Endlich wieder bikefotos


----------



## Maxed (28. August 2014)

Da fährt man grad seine Feierabendrunde bei schönstem Wetter, und dann gibts noch ne freudige Nachricht  

Sieht doch klasse aus  Die  Aufkleber fehlen noch 

Gibts die Blitze dann Gratis dazu?


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2014)

Und weiter geht's mit´m Gewitter


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2014)

Geiles rot 

G.


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2014)

Find das neue? Rot auch sehr ansprechend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (28. August 2014)

Keine Blasphemie hier, aber meine Fresse ist das geil !


----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2014)

Obwohl das auf der Messe noch nen stück schöner aussieht. 

geile Rahmen


----------



## b0nsei (28. August 2014)

Hat N wieder was gutes gemacht


----------



## christian1994 (28. August 2014)

So nachdem ich jetzt auch mal zeit für ein Foto gefunden habe möchte ich nun meinen kleinen Flitzi vorstellen, er hat zwar nicht so eine besondere Farbpalette im Paket aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.



Es hat nun auch schon seine "ersten" Bikepark besuche hinter sich und ich muss sagen es fährt sich super. Auch wenn jetzt mein ganzes angespartes Lehrgeld dafür drauf ging bereue ich es nicht. Ps: weiß einer ob es den Nicolai Schriftzug in schwarz mit weißer Schattierung für das Ion 16 gibt?


----------



## kephren23 (29. August 2014)

Was meinst du genau mit Schattierung?
Meinst du vielleicht ehr einen Schlagschatten? das geht nur indem ein schwarzes Decal über ein weißes Decal klebst.


----------



## christian1994 (29. August 2014)

Hmm ok dann werde ich wohl eins irgenwo machen lassen müssen


----------



## madre (29. August 2014)

aber sehr schönes bike


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2014)

Mit anderen Foxaufklebern wärs aber noch schöner.....

G.


----------



## christian1994 (29. August 2014)

Hätte auch ganz gern ne andere farbe aber gibt ja nur eine an der 36


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> ..... Die  Aufkleber fehlen noch



Jetzt nicht mehr 



christian1994 schrieb:


> Ps: weiß einer ob es den Nicolai Schriftzug in schwarz mit weißer Schattierung für das Ion 16 gibt?



Meinst du das ungefähr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian1994 (29. August 2014)

Genau so wo gibts sowas


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2014)

Im Puff


----------



## christian1994 (29. August 2014)

das sind jetzt aber 2 übereinander oder? Und was kostet so ein Klebestreifen


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2014)

Ja das sind 2 übereinander und wenn du dem Moritz oder der Franzi ne nette Mail schreibst schicken sie dir bestimmt welche kostenlos.
Ansonsten kosten die Dinger, glaube ich, 18 Taler.


----------



## n18bmn24 (29. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit anderen Foxaufklebern wärs aber noch schöner.....
> G.


oder gar keinen...


----------



## christian1994 (29. August 2014)

Ok danke für die Info dann werde ich mal fragen. Und eine Fox Gabel ohne Aufkleber schaut doch kaka aus eigentlich wollte ich ja die stelth aber die gibt's ja wieder nur als 34er


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2014)

Es gibt aber diverse Aufkleber Sets für die 36. Ich glaube insgesamt 5 unterschiedliche Farben. Kosten zwar ordentlich Kohle, sehen aber gut aus. Hat Fox auf den Dirt Masters in Winterberg dabei gehabt.

Grüße


----------



## christian1994 (29. August 2014)

Ja das schon aber die paasen momentan soviel ich weiß nur an dern 34 Modellen


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2014)

christian1994 schrieb:


> Ja das schon aber die paasen momentan soviel ich weiß nur an dern 34 Modellen


 
Nö, ich hatte sie Winterberg in der Hand. Sie passen sogar auf die alten 36 Modelle.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2014)

Schau mal hier! Sind jetzt erst zwei Farben, werden aber def. noch mehr kommen. Blau u. Schwarz/Weiß auf jeden Fall

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...tage-Modell-2015.html?xtcr=312&xtmcl=fox shox

Grüße


----------



## MiezMiez (29. August 2014)

Hier in allen Farben, die das Herz begehrt:
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/fork-decals-fox
Oder wenn du mit einem Vektor-Grafik-Programm (Illustrator, Inkscape...) umgehen kannst ganz individuell selber designen und von jedem beliebigen Aufkleber-Fritzen ausdrucken lassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2014)

Jetzt erkenn ich das Rad erst 

@Guru: Die Grüße sind mittlerweile auch angekommen 

G.


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2014)

Dann sag Max vielen Dank für den Transport der Grüße


----------



## Maxed (31. August 2014)

Wir warn heute mim Jörg noch ne Runde Bikebouldern (steile/schwierige meist kurze Steinab-/ auffahrten in natürlicher Umgebung ), da vermiss ich mein ION 16 imom noch  

Mit meinem Cube Hanzz mit 1×10 Schaltung und 18kg schleppt man bei solchen Einsätzen doch immer schwer die Felsen hoch  

Ich bin auch mal aufm Jörg seinem ION 20 mit Effigear gerollt, die "Schaltung" hat schon was geiles ^^

Edit: @Martin1508: Ich entschuldige mich vielmals für mein chinesisch, und hoffe das es jetz verständlicher geworden ist. Alkohol war aber leider nicht dafür verantwortlich.

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> Warn heut mim Jörg Bikebouldern, da vermiss ich mein Enduro noch  Mim Hänzzchen mit 1×10 schleppt man immer schwer  Bin auch mal auf seinem ION 20 Effi gerollt, die "Schaltung" hat schon was geiles ^^
> 
> Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


 
Aha, 02:26 Uhr! Hat die Uhrzeit, der Alkoholkonsum oder evtl. beides zusammen mit der Sprache zu tun.

Naja, nach dem dritten Mal lesen gings dann bei mir auch.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (2. September 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage bei nem Händler der Rahmen vorbestellt hatte, ob diese mit DebonAir ausgeliefert wurden, hat dieser dann bei Nicolai nachgefragt und dann die Aussage von Nicolai bekommen:
> 
> "Die DebonAIR Dämpfer machen bei unseren Rahmen keinen Sinn, da sie nicht gut mit der Kinematik harmonieren. Im mittleren Federweg ist die Kennlinie zu linear und der Dämpfer rauscht durch. Daher bieten wir ihn nicht für unsere Rahmen an..."



Zum Thema DebonAir:

Da SRAM beim Austausch meines defekten Monarch+ HV mit LL-Tune Dämpfers wohl gepennt hat, hab' ich seit gestern einen Monarch+ DebonAir mit MM-Tune. Auf meiner Nachfrage bei Marcel Lauxtermann von Nicolai, ob ich den überhaupt in meinem ION nutzen kann, wurde mir gesagt dass die DebonAir Luftkammer wohl kein Problem ist, der MM-Tune aber wohl schon, da zu langsam (im besonderen die Zugstufe) ...

Da ich aber jetzt echt kein Bock mehr hatte, nochmal zwei Wochen ohne Bike dazustehen, hab ich ihn einfach mal eingebaut und hab' 'ne kurze Proberunde auf dem Hometrail gedreht. Hmm was soll ich sagen: Erster Eindruck ist erstaunlicherweise Top! Sehr, sehr sahniges Ansprechverhalten, deutlich feiner und weniger straff als der M+ HV (Habe allerdings jetzt auch Huberbuchsen verbaut) und den Federweg kann ich auch problemlos komplett nutzen ...

Zugstufe habe ich 3 Klicks von komplett offen und er braucht etwas mehr Druck (140psi anstatt 120psi beim HV), auf der Ebene im Sitzen wippt er in der offenen Stellung genau gleich wenig wie der HV. Vielleicht noch als Referenz: Ich gehöre eher zu den leichteren Fahrern mit knapp 70kg fahrfertig.

Ich werde jetzt mal noch ein paar andere Strecken fahren, vor allem noch ein paar highspeed Trails mit vielen schnell aufeinander folgenden Stufen, wo er so richtig gefordert wird bevor ich mir 'ne abschliessende Meinung bilde ... aber der erste Eindruck ist wirklich nicht schlecht!


----------



## Martin1508 (2. September 2014)

Hört sich für mich plausibel an. Ich bin eh am überlegen, warum der Debon Air nicht passen sollte. Der Ion Hinterbau ist eher progressiv ausgelegt. Also passt ein linearer Dämpfer eigentlich sehr gut. Ich habe das selbe vor drei Jahren schon bei FlatOut gemacht. Gino hat damals meinem Dämpfer einfach die high Volume Kammer verpasst. 

Gruss


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. September 2014)

Evtl hat sich was in der Dämpfung geändert. 
Hatte den Monarch ohne + in M/M für ein paar Tage und die Zugstufe war viel zu langsam. (Wiege auch ca 70 kg)

Der Dämpfer war viel zu inaktiv und versackte im Federweg. 
Evtl sind die beiden Dämpfer auch nicht miteinander vergleichbar.


----------



## hulster (3. September 2014)

Ist auch extrem eine Frage des Jahrgangs. Die Dämpfung 13er/14er Modelljahr unterscheidet sich deutlich, dann noch die Variante DebonAir und die scheint sich dann auch noch in den Modellen mit und ohne + zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Kevin0679 (7. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf jetzt auch ein Ion 16 27,5 mein eigen nennen. Ich fahre eigentlich Liteville 301, aber das sollte meine Frau im Marathon Aufbau bekommen. Das muss ich mir aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt nochmal überlegen. Wollte eigentlich ein Bike fürs Gröbere und dachte ich versuche es mal mit einem Nicolai und nehme nicht das 601. Die erste Runde war heute aber sehr ernüchternd, kommt auf dem Isartrails nicht an das Liteville 301 Mk9 mit gepushten Fox ran. Werde jetzt noch etwas am Setup basteln und es ähnlich wie das 301 aufbauen, mal schauen ob es mir dann taugt. Fahre seit 3 Jahren die Isartrails mit dem 301 und das Ion fühlt sich hier wesentlich unharmonischer an. Ich habe in den 3 Jahren nicht einmal die Pedale aufgesetzt und heute mit 27,5 gleich 3mal. Okay, die bauen die Dinger ja auch im Norden, da ist es halt etwas flacher.  Ich bin gerade etwas enttäuscht. Also Leute, fahrt auf jeden Fall kein Liteville zur Probe.


----------



## christian1994 (7. September 2014)

wo bist du denn eigentlich unterwegs? ich fahre auch regelmäßig an der Isar an jeder befahrbar stelle mit meinem 16er und bin noch nicht einmal irgendwo aufgesessen aber ich weiß was du meinst. ich hatte davor ein canyon torque und der lag auch ein wenig höher aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran


----------



## Kevin0679 (7. September 2014)

christian1994 schrieb:


> wo bist du denn eigentlich unterwegs? ich fahre auch regelmäßig an der Isar an jeder befahrbar stelle mit meinem 16er und bin noch nicht einmal irgendwo aufgesessen aber ich weiß was du meinst. ich hatte davor ein canyon torque und der lag auch ein wenig höher aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran




Starte am Ende vom Zoo und fahre dann bis zur Grünwalder Brücke und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück. Bringt die Verstellung auf High etwas?


----------



## AM_Heizer (7. September 2014)

Die meisten 160mm Räder, die aktuell am Markt sind bauen sehr tief am Tretlager...oder andersrum, ein 301 ist hoch .
Und wegen dem Dämpfer, passt der auch zu dem Radl ?


----------



## Kevin0679 (7. September 2014)

Rock shox Monarch  plus RC 3 von Nicolai geliefert. Ich hoffe doch?!


----------



## AM_Heizer (7. September 2014)

Ich auch 
Schreib denen am besten mal und schildere dein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (7. September 2014)

Letztes Update erledigt  .... 1x11

Hoffentlich machen die Beine mit ;-)


----------



## hulster (7. September 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich darf jetzt auch ein Ion 16 27,5 mein eigen nennen. Ich fahre eigentlich Liteville 301, aber das sollte meine Frau im Marathon Aufbau bekommen. Das muss ich mir aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt nochmal überlegen. Wollte eigentlich ein Bike fürs Gröbere und dachte ich versuche es mal mit einem Nicolai und nehme nicht das 601. Die erste Runde war heute aber sehr ernüchternd, kommt auf dem Isartrails nicht an das Liteville 301 Mk9 mit gepushten Fox ran. Werde jetzt noch etwas am Setup basteln und es ähnlich wie das 301 aufbauen, mal schauen ob es mir dann taugt. Fahre seit 3 Jahren die Isartrails mit dem 301 und das Ion fühlt sich hier wesentlich unharmonischer an. Ich habe in den 3 Jahren nicht einmal die Pedale aufgesetzt und heute mit 27,5 gleich 3mal. Okay, die bauen die Dinger ja auch im Norden, da ist es halt etwas flacher.  Ich bin gerade etwas enttäuscht. Also Leute, fahrt auf jeden Fall kein Liteville zur Probe.



Würd mal sagen, erstmal dran gewöhnen. Geo Unterschiede sind da wohl recht deutlich. Ob die ersten Meter mit nem 601 so unterschiedlich gewesen wären? Soll kein Pladoyer für das 16 sein, sondern nur sagen, dass ein Rad auf dass du eingefahren bist und dass dir grundsätzlich gefallen hat, zudem noch auf deinen Hometrails, schwer zu toppen ist. Dann noch im Alten ne top getunte Gabel?


----------



## Martin1508 (7. September 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Letztes Update erledigt  .... 1x11
> 
> Hoffentlich machen die Beine mit ;-)


 
Also normaler Weise halte ich nichts von diesem bis aufs letzte Durchstylen. Aber bei diesem geilen Hobel bieten sich die neuen RS Luftdämpfer mit schwarzer Kolbenstange gerade zu an. Ansonsten top!


----------



## mhubig (7. September 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Bringt die Verstellung auf High etwas?



Ja, gerade wenn Dich das tiefe Tretlager stört, solltest Du die High Position mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## psychoo2 (7. September 2014)

Bring mich nicht auf neue Gedanken Martin :-D


----------



## Kevin0679 (8. September 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Würd mal sagen, erstmal dran gewöhnen. Geo Unterschiede sind da wohl recht deutlich. Ob die ersten Meter mit nem 601 so unterschiedlich gewesen wären? Soll kein Pladoyer für das 16 sein, sondern nur sagen, dass ein Rad auf dass du eingefahren bist und dass dir grundsätzlich gefallen hat, zudem noch auf deinen Hometrails, schwer zu toppen ist. Dann noch im Alten ne top getunte Gabel?



Guten Morgen,

also erstmal Respekt an das Forum. Ich glaube andersrum wäre es im Liteville Forum, ich sag mal intensiver zur Sache gegangen. In der Tat ist im 16er eine Fox Talas 34 und im 301 eine Lyrik, die ist aber nicht speziell angepasst. Ich werde jetzt mal auf High stellen und danach mal die Lyrik und den kompletten LRS umbauen. 26 Zoll 2,2 RubberQueen auf Syntace W35 passen rein und vorn dann den RubberQueen in 2,4 mit der Lyrik. Dann habe ich zwar ein noch etwas tieferes Tretlager obwohl es da mit der Umstellung auf High nicht viel ausmachen dürfte. Ich werde dann nochmal berichten. Es sind an den Flanken zur jeder Seite 3mm Freigang und da an den Flanken eh nichts hängen bleibt sollte das kein Problem sein.
VG


----------



## Martin1508 (8. September 2014)

Kevin, das hört man gerne. Bin im Liteville Forum auch schon etwas härter angegangen worden, nur weil ich das ein oder andere etwas anders sehe. Das ist aber nicht nur bei Liteville so. Keep on riding!

Gruss


----------



## MiezMiez (8. September 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Ich glaube andersrum wäre es im Liteville Forum, ich sag mal intensiver zur Sache gegangen.



Einer der Gründe, der mir bei vielen Liteville-Fahrern und Apple Benutzern auf den Seier geht. Dogmatische Gefolgschaft und kritik-loses Nachbeten der Marketingsprüche.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> ..... Dann habe ich zwar ein noch etwas tieferes Tretlager obwohl es da mit der Umstellung auf High nicht viel ausmachen dürfte....



Stell auf jedenfall auf High um. Zwischen High und Low sind gefühlt fast schon Welten. Und du bist eh eher Richtung High am 301 gewöhnt, was Lenkwinkel und den Rest angeht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (8. September 2014)

Wie seht ihr das mit der Reifenfreiheit hinten ?  Ich hab nen 27,5  2,35  Hans Dampf  hinten und die Strebe oben ist innen schon ziemlich zerkratzt und viel Platz ist da nicht mehr... Jetzt ist der Hans Dampf ja kein so fetter reifen...   Ich vermute fast das der Reifen bei Flex da anstösst und daher auch die kratzer ... Oder nur steine im Profil gewesen bzw unglücklicher zufall ?  Wie sehen andere das ? welche Reifen fahrt ihr ?  ist ein XL  

zu meinen Vorrednern:
Ja mal auf High umstellen, da kommt das Tretlager nen gutes stückchen höher....


----------



## Kevin0679 (8. September 2014)

Ich hoffe das die Verwindungssteifigkeit jetzt nicht auch noch ein Thema wird.:-(


----------



## christian1994 (8. September 2014)

hab einen continental trail king 2.4 drauf und hab noch genug platz


----------



## boesA_moench (8. September 2014)

ich bin auf dem ION schon den Dirty Dan gefahren ohne Probleme... allerdings bleibt in dem Profil ab und zu ein Backstein hängen... kann aber das ION nix für 

Kritisch ist meiner Meinung nach die BOS Deville 650B 170... da ist selbst mit der Magic Mary wenig Platz ...ist jetzt wohl eher Off Topic... nervt allerdings trotzdem 

EDIT: Ich fahre seit 5 Monaten auf High und habe seither keine Probleme mit aufsetzern usw... meiner Meinung nach brachte die Umstellung auf High nur Vorteile z.B. besserer uphill, viel wendiger und mehr Bodenfreiheit... Ich bleib auf High (mein Rahmen ist S)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> ich bin auf dem ION schon den Dirty Dan gefahren ohne Probleme... allerdings bleibt in dem Profil ab und zu ein Backstein hängen... kann aber das ION nix für



Krass, sind die Reifen so klebrig....aber der paßt doch dann unmöglich mit durch den Hinterbau durch, so ein Backstein 






G.


----------



## boesA_moench (8. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Krass, sind die Reifen so klebrig....aber der paßt doch dann unmöglich mit durch den Hinterbau durch, so ein Backstein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Lieber Sportgenosse, 

ich habe ja auch geschrieben das er hängen geblieben ist  
Der Reifen ist wirklich nur bei Matschepampe richtig Klasse 

MFG 

Dein Kamerad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (8. September 2014)

Wenn du das auf dem Foto meinst, das verbuche ich unter normalen steinbeschuss. Ich glaube nicht das es mit der Steifigkeit zu tun hat.

Fahre auch HD


----------



## Janf85 (8. September 2014)

Steifigkeit war nur ne Theorie... an sich ist das auch nicht wild... sieht nur eng aus und ich will den HD bald mal tauschen daher die Frage ib bei anderen Reifen platz ist ... aber scheint ja zu sein dann kann ich mich ja bei neuen Reifen austoben ...


----------



## boesA_moench (8. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Steifigkeit war nur ne Theorie... an sich ist das auch nicht wild... sieht nur eng aus und ich will den HD bald mal tauschen daher die Frage ib bei anderen Reifen platz ist ... aber scheint ja zu sein dann kann ich mich ja bei neuen Reifen austoben ...



Ich würde den Anfänger- Reifen auch mal tauschen  Bin mit dem Magic Mary sehr zufrieden... Habe allerdings auch einen richtigen guten Händler


----------



## Janf85 (8. September 2014)

Also was der "Anfänger Reifen" die letzte Woche in Tirol so geleistet hat, aber das liegt ja nicht nur am Reifen ;-).  Die MM habe ich vorne... aber nach der letzten Woche sind viele Stollen ausgerissen vorne und hinten. Ich muss halt zuhause auch viele KM strampeln das hilft hinten was gut rollendes schon sehr aber auf den Mega und nassen wurzeln in Innsbruck war der Pacestar HD hinten schon hart


----------



## boesA_moench (8. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Also was der "Anfänger Reifen" die letzte Woche in Tirol so geleistet hat, aber das liegt ja nicht nur am Reifen ;-).  Die MM habe ich vorne... aber nach der letzten Woche sind viele Stollen ausgerissen vorne und hinten. Ich muss halt zuhause auch viele KM strampeln das hilft hinten was gut rollendes schon sehr aber auf den Mega und nassen wurzeln in Innsbruck war der Pacestar HD hinten schon hart



der HD ist gut... war auch eher ein Spass...


----------



## Seneca02 (10. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> ... aber nach der letzten Woche sind viele Stollen ausgerissen vorne und hinten



Schwalbe halt wie man sie kennt


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

anscheinend lag es doch nur an der Gabel. Die Lyrik kommt eindeutig besser mit dem Hinterbau zurecht. Ich habe auf High gestellt und siehe da, dass Teil wird zur Senfte(nicht wegen der Umstellung, sondern die Kombi aus beiden)! Hat mir gestern richtig gut gefallen. Das Bike ist zwar jetzt optisch noch nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle, dass wird aber noch. 13,66kg geht auch schon, muss jetzt noch meine moveloc und meinen Sattel umbauen. Dürfte aber in der Differenz gar nicht soviel ausmachen, da mein anderer Sattel schon deutlich leichter ist und die Sattelstütze auch nicht so leicht ist. Das 301 kann dann auf Marathon getrimmt werden. Diese Woche soll ja auch das Wetter wieder besser werden und dann wird ausgiebig getestet.VG


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. September 2014)

Ach ja, die Druckstrebe wird dann Schwarz eloxal, die Moveloc ist eh schwarz, Aufkleber schwarz und die Gabel auch. Obwohl die Gabel auch eventuell erstmal bleibt.


----------



## pistenbrenner (14. September 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Druckstrebe wird dann Schwarz eloxal, die Moveloc ist eh schwarz, Aufkleber schwarz und die Gabel auch. Obwohl die Gabel auch eventuell erstmal bleibt.


 sind das jetzt die 26 Zöller? Wenn ja, wie passt das beim Hinterrad?


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. September 2014)

Ja, hinten RubberQueen in 2.2 passt. Haben links und rechts etwa 3mm Platz. Da es aber an den Flanken ist, gibt es keine Probleme bei Schlamm. War gestern schon richtig schlammig und da gab es überhaupt keine Probleme. Tretlagerhöhe liegt bei 34cm(Die Lyrik ist aber noch auf 150mm getravelt, nehme ich wieder raus). Ich habe halt noch meinen Syntace W35 und den jetzt zu verkaufen bedeutet Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen. Bin aber mit dem Rahmen für die Zukunft gerüstet.

Man wird ja quasi dazu gezwungen und das für 1,..cm im Radius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (16. September 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Zum Thema DebonAir:
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal noch ein paar andere Strecken fahren, vor allem noch ein paar highspeed Trails mit vielen schnell aufeinander folgenden Stufen, wo er so richtig gefordert wird bevor ich mir 'ne abschliessende Meinung bilde ... aber der erste Eindruck ist wirklich nicht schlecht!



*So zweiter Eindruck:* Inzwischen bin ich ein paar highspeed Trails gefahren und muss sagen dass der Marcel leider recht hatte! Besonderst die (Highspeed-) Zugstufe ist viel zu langsam ... wenn's richtig ruppig und schnell wird ist nix mehr mit feinem Ansprechen, dann verhärtet der Hinterbau massiv (packing). Ich schick ihn jetzt halt noch mal zu SRAM und lass ihn auf LL umbauen ...


----------



## kephren23 (17. September 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> *So zweiter Eindruck:* Inzwischen bin ich ein paar highspeed Trails gefahren und muss sagen dass der Marcel leider recht hatte! Besonderst die (Highspeed-) Zugstufe ist viel zu langsam ... wenn's richtig ruppig und schnell wird ist nix mehr mit feinem Ansprechen, dann verhärtet der Hinterbau massiv (packing). Ich schick ihn jetzt halt noch mal zu SRAM und lass ihn auf LL umbauen ...



Bin zwar kein Pro, und habe weiterhin keine Ehrfahrung, aber bei mein CCDBAir fühlt sich immer mega stabil und sicher an.
Bin selber erstaunt wieviel Sicherheit dabei rüber kommt.


----------



## mhubig (17. September 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Pro, und habe weiterhin keine Ehrfahrung, aber bei mein CCDBAir fühlt sich immer mega stabil und sicher an.
> Bin selber erstaunt wieviel Sicherheit dabei rüber kommt.



CCDB? Meinst Du etwas sowas:


----------



## kephren23 (17. September 2014)

Genau das!


----------



## pistenbrenner (28. September 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Ja, hinten RubberQueen in 2.2 passt. Haben links und rechts etwa 3mm Platz. Da es aber an den Flanken ist, gibt es keine Probleme bei Schlamm. War gestern schon richtig schlammig und da gab es überhaupt keine Probleme. Tretlagerhöhe liegt bei 34cm(Die Lyrik ist aber noch auf 150mm getravelt, nehme ich wieder raus). Ich habe halt noch meinen Syntace W35 und den jetzt zu verkaufen bedeutet Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen. Bin aber mit dem Rahmen für die Zukunft gerüstet.
> 
> Man wird ja quasi dazu gezwungen und das für 1,..cm im Radius


 
Hab´s dann auch mal mit dem 26" Ersatzlaufradsatz CSW 3.6 (eigentlich ein DT Swiss spline irgendwas) mit dem Hans Dampf 2.35 probiert - und es geht super auch im dicksten Modder - Grins


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2014)

Projekt Enduropommes rot-weiß hat begonnen 

Net mainz


----------



## kephren23 (29. September 2014)

Sehr nice


----------



## boesA_moench (29. September 2014)

genau mein Ding  Freu mich auf der Gerät


----------



## psychoo2 (29. September 2014)

Leider geil Guru..... :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (30. September 2014)

Den Gedanken mit der Acros GE hatte ich auch schon, wenns schon kein Ion16 mit Pinion gibt...Grad dabei zu überlegen welche Teile ich an mein geplantes Ion schraub... Am liebsten alle Teile aus "Made in Germany" ...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (30. September 2014)

genau so (deswegen)  mach ich es auch, ich warte aber noch auf die 11 Fach schaltung;-)


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2014)

uhhhh das wird echt guuuut  nur beim weissen Lenker bin ich mir unsicher 
sehr geiles rot


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2014)

Fast fertsch   Die Reifen werden noch geändert.


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. Oktober 2014)

Richtich gut!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Oktober 2014)

Sehr sehr edler Aufbau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakeu (1. Oktober 2014)

sehr geil! Was wiegt der Bock?


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Solange noch DH Schlappen aufgezogen sind macht es eh keinen Sinn das Teil zu wiegen.


----------



## Maxed (1. Oktober 2014)

Sieht gut aus  Auch wenn ich kein Freund von weißen Teilen bin 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Oktober 2014)

Und die passenden Handschuhe hängen auch am Regal dahinter. Sieht echt gut aus. Ist der  nicolai-Aufkleber weiß oder Silber?


----------



## boesA_moench (1. Oktober 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Und die passenden Handschuhe hängen auch am Regal dahinter. Sie echt gut aus. Ist der  nicolai-Aufkleber weiß oder Silber?



Das mit den Handschuhen hat er bei mir auch so gemacht 

Das Pommes rockt  was kommen für Reifen drauf?


----------



## wildbiker (2. Oktober 2014)

Gestern nun endlich nen Ion16 (dieses leuchtgrün  und rotes extralove) direkt bestellt.... Werde verschiedene Teile vom Helius CC wiederverwenden, u.a meine Avid Elixir CR, die ja nun seit einger Zeit ohne Probleme funktioniert. Brauch ich für die Hinterradbremse einen Adapter? Achja, rote eloxierte Felgen sollen dran, jemand Idee welcher Hersteller sowas hat?


----------



## boesA_moench (2. Oktober 2014)

Industy-Nine Enduro 

PS: schöne Farbe bestellt OVER


----------



## boesA_moench (2. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## boesA_moench (2. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## wildbiker (2. Oktober 2014)

Sehen schick aus... Aber bezahlbar solltes schon noch sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian1994 (3. Oktober 2014)

ach der preis ist doch nicht so wichtig aber wenn dann müssen die Dinger schon grün sein


----------



## boesA_moench (3. Oktober 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sehen schick aus... Aber bezahlbar solltes schon noch sein....








wie findest du die?


----------



## wildbiker (3. Oktober 2014)

Grün, weiß nicht, extralove ist halt Rot...Dachte dann eher an ne weiße Gabel.

Cool....8) Thanks a lot... Sollten Fahrergewicht von ca. 72 kg plus Rucksack max. 10 kg aushalten und auch ggf. Parkeinsatz (kein DH) mitmachen..


----------



## AM_Heizer (3. Oktober 2014)

Denke ne Spank Subrosa könnte es da ebenfalls tun. Ich fahre Subrosa's auf meinem Hardtail und war damit auch schon im Park, geht.


----------



## trailterror (3. Oktober 2014)

Die subrosa's halten schon massig was aus


----------



## Brickowski (8. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Oktober 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Fast fertsch   Die Reifen werden noch geändert.


Hammerbike! Sehr, sehr schoen! 
Bei dem Aufbau und Gabel und Dämpfer hat Geld ja bestimmt kaum eine Rolle gespielt.
Warum wurden keine weissen CX-Ray Speichen verbaut? Aus Stabilitätsgründen?


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hammerbike! Sehr, sehr schoen!
> Bei dem Aufbau und Gabel und Dämpfer hat Geld ja bestimmt kaum eine Rolle gespielt.
> Warum wurden keine weissen CX-Ray Speichen verbaut? Aus Stabilitätsgründen?




Ich mag die Dinger nicht und Vorteile bringen sie auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## cycophilipp (11. Oktober 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also normaler Weise halte ich nichts von diesem bis aufs letzte Durchstylen. Aber bei diesem geilen Hobel bieten sich die neuen RS Luftdämpfer mit schwarzer Kolbenstange gerade zu an. Ansonsten top!



Dein Ding, für mich gibts nix schöneres als jedes Einzelteil aufs Rad abzustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (11. Oktober 2014)

Top! Dann sind wir ja alle zufrieden.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Oktober 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Dinger nicht und Vorteile bringen sie auch nicht wirklich.


Alles klar! Habe mich selbst ebenfalls gegen die entschieden und selber auch  weisse DT Competition verbaut!


----------



## boesA_moench (11. Oktober 2014)

Heute habe ich kleinere Änderungen vorgenommen... 

- Neue Reifen V: Onza Ibex 2.4 H: Onza Canis 2.25 (bei Mavic LRS Crossmax Enduro)
- Griffe Ergon GE1 in Schwarz
- Sattel Ergon SM3 Pro
- Gabel frisch aus Service 

Bilder folgen... lohnt sich alleine schon weil BOS neue Decals für die Devise hat


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Oktober 2014)

Na dann her damit! 
@guru39 warum hast du dich gegen die cx ray entschieden? Mir gefällt klassisch rund besser und die dt sind einfach bulletproof.


----------



## b0nsei (28. Oktober 2014)

ja des rote elox is hammer.


----------



## b0nsei (28. Oktober 2014)

da macht der neue Eloxierer sehr gute Arbeit!!! .

Find die Farb kombi auch sehr nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastimagsbiken (3. November 2014)

@Guru: Gibt es von dem schwarzen ION mit blauen Endkappen usw. auch ein Bild in komplett?? Wäre schön... Würde mir in meiner Farbauswahl etwas weiterhelfen.... Schon mal Danke


----------



## Maxed (3. November 2014)

Ich denke mal du meinst meinen Rahmen? Ist leider noch nicht aufgebaut, wird erst im Frühjahr soweit sein  

Hab nur den Rahmen vom Guru bezogen, bau ich dann selbst auf.

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## mpmarv (6. November 2014)

Das Ion Pommes ist ja mal der Knaller!


----------



## Touri (7. November 2014)

hier ist mal ein Testbericht, dem ich mich anschließen kann, d.h. in dem ich das Ion16 gut beschrieben finde:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-nicolai-ion-16-27-5.1255532.2.htm


----------



## Seneca02 (11. November 2014)

Der Neuzugang...











mit 3807g aber ganz schön schwer der Bock, da wurde bei der Katalogangabe schon gut geschummelt


----------



## mpmarv (11. November 2014)

Huch kein schwarzer Dämpfer? Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt. 3,8k ist ja ganz ordentlich  Dafür gibt es aber auch jede menge Fräsporno


----------



## christian1994 (11. November 2014)

ach die haben bestimmt nur vergessen die späne raus zu blasen^^


----------



## Seneca02 (11. November 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Huch kein schwarzer Dämpfer? Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt. 3,8k ist ja ganz ordentlich  Dafür gibt es aber auch jede menge Fräsporno



Ich bin auch gespannt auf den Aufbau, hab noch nicht wirklich einen Dunst was am Ende rauskommt, auf jeden Fall eher Schlampe als Modepüppchen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. November 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Der Neuzugang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Dämpfer, Steuersatz und Achse gewogen, wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## n18bmn24 (19. November 2014)

Mein Rahmen in M: 3340gr.
RockShox Monarch+ 392gr. mit Buchsen
Steuersatz Reset 86gr.
Achse, keine Ahnung

Verdammt, ich muß abspecken... Je nach dem, was du gewogen hast, ist meins um 11 Gramm schwerer.

@Seneca02: Ist dein Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (19. November 2014)

Wie auf dem Foto inkl aller Leitungsführungen aber ohne Steuersatz.

Als Gabel kommt ne Thirtyfive rein...

@n18bnm24: ja


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. November 2014)

Ei dann passt die Katalogangabe doch genau!

Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen


----------



## Seneca02 (20. November 2014)

Nein die Katalogangabe passt nicht. Im Katalog sind 3,67kg inkl. Dämpfer und sonst was in Größe L mit Pulverbeschichtung angegeben. Ein Größe M Rahmen hat aber in RAW schon 3,8kg. 
Aber eigentlich ist das ja auch egal, wenn ich was leichtes möchte, dann kauf ich mir irgendeinen Plastikreiskocher, den gibts für die gleiche Kohle...


----------



## Seneca02 (20. November 2014)




----------



## christian1994 (20. November 2014)

ich sag immer spart lieber weniger am Gewicht dann hälts auch länger und außerdem wenn man mal so schaut was die meisten Leute sonst so beim fahren dabei haben was sie gar nicht brauchen, bringt das ganze "juhu 1 Gramm weniger" auch nix. Aber zurück zum thema: Evtl hast du ja auch leicht dickere/größere Schweißnähte was ja bei Handarbeit auch mal vorkommen kann


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2014)

christian1994 schrieb:


> ich sag immer spart lieber weniger am Gewicht dann hälts auch länger



Gewagte These...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2014)

Bei konstruktiv gleicher Quallität ist das doch keine These!

G.


----------



## Seneca02 (20. November 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist das ja auch egal, wenn ich was leichtes möchte, dann kauf ich mir irgendeinen Plastikreiskocher, den gibts für die gleiche Kohle...



Hab doch oben geschrieben, dass es mir egal ist, wollte hier definitiv keine Gewichtsdiskussion lostreten :/


----------



## dario88 (21. November 2014)

Hi
Konnte beim durch Blättern hauptsächlich aufbau Details erhaschen.

Wie sieht's denn mit nem Fahrbericht vom trail aus? Das bike ist ja nicht fürs Wohnzimmer gemacht.
Wie schlägt sich das Low Setting im uphill, Vorallem auf Trails wegen der 175er kurbel? Wart ihr mal im Park, ändert sich die Dämpfungs kennlinie bei Änderung von low auf high ? Also muss man den rebound zb anpassen. Ist es agil oder eher laufruhig? Von der Geo her ist in l aufm Papier eher als spritzig zu interpretieren, könnt ihr das bestätigen? Ist das komplett bike gewicht ohne pedale? ? 
Ich hab mein altes radl von 15 auf 13.2kg abgespeckt. Das hat ordentlich was gebracht vom fahrgefühl, wobei 14kg auch okay sind wenn man bedenkt das man das ion überall laufen lassen kann.

Danke im vorraus , schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (21. November 2014)

Fahre das Rad jetzt seit Mai/Juni und bin es bisher nur auf low gefahren. In der Tat ist das auch low, also man sitzt schön tief.
Das Tretlager ist in der Stellung immer noch ausreichend hoch. Ja, man kommt mit dem Pedal auch mal gegen eine Wurzel o.ä., aber es ist nun nicht wie bei einem Stumpjumper, dass man bei jeder kleinen Unebenheit beim pedalieren irgendwo gegen kommt und sich beim Aufprall die Zehen bricht oder ausgehebelt wird.
Es ist in dieser Stellung eher laufruhig. Ich würde es nicht als agil bezeichnen, aber auch nicht als träge. 

Es gibt sicherlich spritzigere Räder als das Ion, aber wenn es läuft, dann läuft es. Je schneller damit man fährt, desto sicherer fühle ich mich damit. Also für Leute die auch gerne mal laufen lassen genau das richtige. Es gibt super Feedback vom Untergrund und hat viiiieeel Reserven. Besonders herausheben möchte ich den bremsneutralen Hinterbau, man kann wirklich unfassbar spät Bremsen und die Fuhre bleibt auch in Bremswellen kontrollierbar. (Monarch+/Pike).


----------



## dario88 (21. November 2014)

Das klingt gut danke.
Wahrscheinlich sind leichte Carbon Räder mit noch kürzeren streben spritziger aber zur Not hat man ja bock das high Setting. Von der Geo her taugt es mir jedenfalls absolut und ich mag die straffere hinterbau kennlinie.


----------



## mpmarv (21. November 2014)

Das schöne am Hinterbau ist, dass er sich zwar straff anfühlt, mit 30% SAG aber trotzdem den kompletten Federweg freigibt ohne dabei unkontrolliert durch die Mitte zu rauschen oder gar durchzuschlagen.


----------



## psychoo2 (21. November 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Das schöne am Hinterbau ist, dass er sich zwar straff anfühlt, mit 30% SAG aber trotzdem den kompletten Federweg freigibt ohne dabei unkontrolliert durch die Mitte zu rauschen oder gar durchzuschlagen.


Dem ist nix hinzu zu fügen ! :-D


----------



## dergabbagandalf (22. November 2014)

Ich fahre mein Ion seit April "high", da ich etwas mehr up-hill perfomrnace haben wollte und in verblockten Trails etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit. Das Rad ist dadurch in meinen Augen auch etwas agiler und somit für meinen Einsatzzweck( auch mal 1500hm hoch) besser eingestellt. Betonen möchte ich aber, dass das Rad in beiden Einstellungen sehr gut geht. Von daher hat mpmarv alles schön geschrieben. Der Hobel liegt laufruhig und satt.


----------



## dario88 (22. November 2014)

Toll, das hört sich gut an. Werde das komplett bike ordern in Grun anodized 
Ich fahre auch gerne lange Touren aber auch gerne einfach nur geballer mit Shuttle oder Park 
Ändert man den rebound durch das high Low ? Der federweg ändert sich ja nicht wie zB beim canyon 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzie (22. November 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> Toll, das hört sich gut an. Werde das komplett bike ordern in Grun anodized
> Ich fahre auch gerne lange Touren aber auch gerne einfach nur geballer mit Shuttle oder Park
> Ändert man den rebound durch das high Low ? Der federweg ändert sich ja nicht wie zB beim canyon
> Grüße



Moin Dario,

Das Dämpfersetup musst du beim Wechsel von high auf low nicht ändern.

Hier finderst du die Kennlinie:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WFptUVoxSV9oTHc&single=true&gid=8&output=html

Schönes Wochenende allerseits,
Moritz


----------



## oxmox29 (26. November 2014)

Spass machts...ich hab´s mir als Tourenbike für die Alpen aufgebaut, dementsprechend eher leichte Teile (sollte für 70kg aber reichen) Der Hinterbau ist superaktiv und unauffällig - und die Beschleunigung im Platform-Modus fast mit nem Hardtail vergleichbar....


----------



## dario88 (26. November 2014)

Sehr gut. Hab meins auch bestellt


----------



## Martin1508 (27. November 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> Spass machts...ich hab´s mir als Tourenbike für die Alpen aufgebaut, dementsprechend eher leichte Teile (sollte für 70kg aber reichen) Der Hinterbau ist superaktiv und unauffällig - und die Beschleunigung im Platform-Modus fast mit nem Hardtail vergleichbar....
> Anhang anzeigen 338787



Also, das was man sieht, sieht gut aus. Aber man sieht so wenig. Mach mal nen gescheites Bild, bitte.

Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (27. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Will meins auch so nen bissl zum Touren aufbauen, wieg auch nur 70 kg. Eine teilliste wär toll...


----------



## oxmox29 (27. November 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also, das was man sieht, sieht gut aus. Aber man sieht so wenig. Mach mal nen gescheites Bild, bitte.
> 
> Grüße


Teileliste:
Rahmen M, Monarch+, Steuersatz Reset, Topcap Hope, Spacer Chris King
Pike Dual Position 160
Lenker: Enve RSR 740mm, Vorbau Straitline AMP 50mm
Laufräder Chris King XD, Ryde Enduro, Sapim CXray
Bremsen: Hope E4
Gruppe: X01 32t
Arschhalterung: Reverb stealth 150, Ergon SM3 pro
Pedale: Acros Flat SL
Bitteschön:
Anhang anzeigen 338958


----------



## oxmox29 (27. November 2014)

oder so:


----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> Teileliste:
> Rahmen M, Monarch+, Steuersatz Reset, Topcap Hope, Spacer Chris King
> Pike Dual Position 160
> Lenker: Enve RSR 740mm, Vorbau Straitline AMP 50mm
> ...


Wie so eigentlich Leichtbau? Ich finde dasRad durchweg durchdacht. Sehr cool!

Gruss


----------



## Seneca02 (28. November 2014)

Jo, sehr stark der Aufbau! Wo landest du gewichtstechnisch?


----------



## Seneca02 (28. November 2014)

Steuersatzentscheidungshilfe gesucht:

Ich schwanke für mein Ion zwischen einem Hope und einem Reset Steuersatz. Für den Hope spricht der geschlitzte Konusring sowie der Preis, der Reset würde besser in den Gesamtaufbau passen, außerdem sieht er besser aus...

Hab ich irgendwas vergessen in meinen Überlegungen? Spricht noch irgendwas für den einen oder anderen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (28. November 2014)

Falls es für Dich wichtig ist - der Hope baut ca. 5mm höher. Für Reset spricht der schnelle und unkomplizierte Service und die Tatsache, dass man jedes kleine Teilchen auf Anfrage direkt von Reset einzeln bekommt. Hat mir schon 2 mal das WE gerettet.


----------



## kephren23 (28. November 2014)

Preislich sind da ja auch Unterschiede.

Den reset gibt es doch auch 5mm höher, oder irre ich grad?


----------



## nmk (28. November 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Den reset gibt es doch auch 5mm höher, oder irre ich grad?



Du irrst nicht, das wäre der der Flatstack A8. Ich wollte es andersrum betonen - wenn eine besonders tiefe Front gewünscht ist, sollte man zum Reset (Flatstack A4) greifen, da dieser 5mm flacher baut als der Hope.


----------



## Seneca02 (28. November 2014)

Also baut der Hope so hoch wie der A8? Auf den Fotos sieht es eher so aus, als hätte der Hope seine Bauhöhe oberhalb des Steuerrohrs und der A8 halt darunter????


----------



## nmk (28. November 2014)

@Seneca02 Genau so ist es.


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. November 2014)

Den Hope habe ich nie besessen, jedoch zwei resets. 
Set and forget, problemloses Ding, das keinen Stress die nächsten fünf Jahre macht.


----------



## kephren23 (28. November 2014)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Den Hope habe ich nie besessen, jedoch zwei resets.
> Set and forget, problemloses Ding, das keinen Stress die nächsten fünf Jahre macht.



So kann man es auch sagen


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit ein ION 16 650b in Größe "M" probezufahren bzw. mal ne kurze Parkplatzrunde zu drehen.
Komme aus Heilbronn bei Stuttgart, 150km Umkreis wäre gar kein Problem.

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## LautSprecher (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi, kannst gern zu mir nach Leonberg kommen. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit ein ION 16 650b in Größe "M" probezufahren bzw. mal ne kurze Parkplatzrunde zu drehen.
> Komme aus Heilbronn bei Stuttgart, 150km Umkreis wäre gar kein Problem.
> ...




Bist du dir sicher das du RH: "M" brauchst? Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi Guru,

denke schon, bin bei Dir schon mal kurz auf nem S-Rahmen gesessen, ist mir aber echt zu "eng".
Größe 179cm bei 84cm Schrittlänge. 
Vermute der M-Rahmen mit nem 40ziger oder 50ziger Vorbau sollte am besten passen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## wildbiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Auf alle fälle bei deiner größe nen m Rahmen wenn nicht sogar L. Hab bei 175 cm ne m bestellt. S war beim probesitzen ebenfalls sehr unbequem.


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin 178 cm und fühle mich pudelwohl auf S.

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal zur Abwechslung was in schwarz. RH M.
Net mainz


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal zur Abwechslung was in schwarz. RH M.
> Net mainz



Wäre perfekt für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (8. Dezember 2014)

genauso wird meiner auch


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2014)

fertig! 14,96kg wiegt die schwarze Schönheit.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Dezember 2014)

Schön is es, aber gar nichmal so leicht .


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2014)

Es hat halt schwere Knochen


----------



## hoschi2007 (8. Dezember 2014)

ganz schön viel rot für das kleine Schwarze


----------



## suoixon (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe meins auch dieses Jahr noch fertig stellen zu können :/


----------



## trailterror (8. Dezember 2014)

schönes Ion


----------



## madre (8. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es hat halt schwere Knochen


Hm warum ?


----------



## Seneca02 (8. Dezember 2014)

Rattenscharf!!! Nur auf dem Vorbau wäre mir zu viel Gekritzel


----------



## Simbl (8. Dezember 2014)

Des kann nur dem Gruftidrop seins sein. Die Naben hab ich 2 km weiter noch gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2014)

madre schrieb:


> Hm warum ?



An den Reifen, denke ich, kann man was machen, Vorbau, Bremsen, Steuersatz, Lenker, Tubeless, Sattel, Bremsen.. und die letzte Kleinigkeit..Lenkerendstopfen.
Mehr geht da aber nicht.. wenn man es artgerecht halten möchte.

Aber wie ich den Besitzer kenne... ist ihm das eh egal. Wir sind früher mit 23kg Baiks zusammen geradelt und das hat uns auch Spaß gemacht. Das Gewicht geht meiner Meinung nach voll in Ordnung


----------



## kephren23 (9. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> An den Reifen, denke ich, kann man was machen, Vorbau, Bremsen, Steuersatz, Lenker, Tubeless, Sattel, Bremsen.. und die letzte Kleinigkeit..Lenkerendstopfen.
> Mehr geht da aber nicht.. wenn man es artgerecht halten möchte.
> 
> Aber wie ich den Besitzer kenne... ist ihm das eh egal. Wir sind früher mit 23kg Baiks zusammen geradelt und das hat uns auch Spaß gemacht. Das Gewicht geht meiner Meinung nach voll in Ordnung



Klar geht das Gewicht, war ja auch nur nen Spaß , dachte dabei an dein 20er

Wenn ich an meins noch ne Reverb bastel, bin ich fast beim gleichen Gewicht.

Würdre das Rad mir gehören würde ich auch einiges anders machen, aber is es ja nicht , so hat jeder seinen Geschmack.


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2014)

Schicke schwarze Kiste! 
An den Umwerfer Klumpen (da ist aber mehr SRAM gefragt) werde ich mich nie gewöhnen


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit ein ION 16 650b in Größe "M" probezufahren bzw. mal ne kurze Parkplatzrunde zu drehen.
> Komme aus Heilbronn bei Stuttgart, 150km Umkreis wäre gar kein Problem.
> ...



Hätt jetzt einZ.....is bis Samstag da.


----------



## psychoo2 (9. Dezember 2014)

In Regensburg gäbe es auch 2 Stück zum testen. Aber des wird dir wohl zu weit sein.


----------



## madre (9. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> An den Reifen, denke ich, kann man was machen, Vorbau, Bremsen, Steuersatz, Lenker, Tubeless, Sattel, Bremsen.. und die letzte Kleinigkeit..Lenkerendstopfen.
> Mehr geht da aber nicht.. wenn man es artgerecht halten möchte.
> 
> Aber wie ich den Besitzer kenne... ist ihm das eh egal. Wir sind früher mit 23kg Baiks zusammen geradelt und das hat uns auch Spaß gemacht. Das Gewicht geht meiner Meinung nach voll in Ordnung


ne mir gings eigtl eher drum das mir nicht direkt aufgfallen ist warum das ein 1/2 Kilo schwerer sein sollte als " normal ", aber Reifen sind ja zb geschwärzt da war nix zu erkennen . Bin auch nicht so der Gewichtsjunkie .. macht auch keinen echten sinn wenn man selbst Ü100 ist .)


----------



## gruftidrop (9. Dezember 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Des kann nur dem Gruftidrop seins sein. Die Naben hab ich 2 km weiter noch gehört


  2 km vor oder 2 km hinter mir ?
Die VR Nabe hört sich doch wirklich ganz dezent an!


----------



## bubbba (10. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Guuuuuru Name Kettenführung ? passt die ans 2009 Hel. AM ?


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2014)

Shaman Racing Commander Lite
Früher hiess die nur Commander

War auch an meinen Helius AC

Ggf. brauchste nen Satz schmale Innenlagerspacer um die Kurbel schleiffrei zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2014)

bubbba schrieb:


> Guuuuuru Name Kettenführung ? passt die ans 2009 Hel. AM ?




Mach bitte mal ein Bild von deinem Tretlager!


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2014)

Wa das brim helius (iscg HS) nicht auch kurbelabhängig..:?


----------



## bubbba (11. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mach bitte mal ein Bild von deinem Tretlager!


ist mit Hammerschmidt Aufnahme , momentan bin ich mit 2 fach slx Kurbel unterwegs.


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2014)

sollte ohne Probleme passen.


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2014)

Bin die HS aufnahme mal mit 2X10 X9 und der stinger problemlos gefahrn.
Gabs net hauptsächtlich probleme mit RF kurbeln...?


----------



## wildbiker (13. Dezember 2014)

Ende Januar kommt ja mein Ion16 650b, schaue gerade nach ner Schaltung, habe aber keinen Plan welche Übersetzung man an dem Rad fährt. Möchte damit auch die Berge rauf kommen, als auch in der Ebene gut vorankommen. Vorgestellt hatte ich mir 1x 11. (Anm. mein Helius CC rollte mit 3-fach Kurbel 42-32-22 und 11-32, 9-fach).

Aktuell fahr ich Gates Carbon Drive vorn 50T und hinten 19T mit einer Rohloff. Damit geht vieles ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (13. Dezember 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ende Januar kommt ja mein Ion16 650b, schaue gerade nach ner Schaltung, habe aber keinen Plan welche Übersetzung man an dem Rad fährt. Möchte damit auch die Berge rauf kommen, als auch in der Ebene gut vorankommen. Vorgestellt hatte ich mir 1x 11. (Anm. mein Helius CC rollte mit 3-fach Kurbel 42-32-22 und 11-32, 9-fach).
> 
> Aktuell fahr ich Gates Carbon Drive vorn 50T und hinten 19T mit einer Rohloff. Damit geht vieles ganz gut.



http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=30&...24,28,32&GT2=DERS&UF2=2160&TF=85&UF=2086&SL=2
Da kannst du spielen mit der Übersetzung.


----------



## wildbiker (13. Dezember 2014)

Danke, Werd mal schauen...


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> 2 km vor oder 2 km hinter mir ?
> Die VR Nabe hört sich doch wirklich ganz dezent an!




Das hab ich heute gemeint


----------



## gruftidrop (14. Dezember 2014)

Mal sehen ob jemand erkennt, wer da gemeint sein könnte !


----------



## Simbl (14. Dezember 2014)

Wasn des?


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Dezember 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ende Januar kommt ja mein Ion16 650b, schaue gerade nach ner Schaltung, habe aber keinen Plan welche Übersetzung man an dem Rad fährt. Möchte damit auch die Berge rauf kommen, als auch in der Ebene gut vorankommen. Vorgestellt hatte ich mir 1x 11. (Anm. mein Helius CC rollte mit 3-fach Kurbel 42-32-22 und 11-32, 9-fach).
> 
> Aktuell fahr ich Gates Carbon Drive vorn 50T und hinten 19T mit einer Rohloff. Damit geht vieles ganz gut.



Wie viel fährst Du den so im Jahr und wie ist Dein Tourenprofil ? Ich hab seit August ne 1x11 mit 32 Blatt vorne drauf. Bis 1200 hm und 70 km geht das eigentlich alles ohne Probleme. Auf der Eben ist aber so bei 35 km/h Schluss mit treten. Bergab trete ich aber ab 35 km/h eh nimmer sondern genieße :-D


----------



## wildbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell mitm Argon 6500 km, davon etwa 2000 km Touren/Park. Unterwegs bisher in den Mittelgebirgen ala Erzgebirge, Harz etc. 
Wie siehts dann mit der Kassettenabstufung aus....


----------



## Samun (22. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne interessante Perspektive, kaum zu glauben was Dämpfer auf so einem einfachen Trail zu tun haben...:


----------



## Maxed (22. Dezember 2014)

Sooo, die Tage sollten die letzten fehlenden Teile eintrudeln und dann gehts ans Aufbauen  Ich freu mich.

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Größe M in Schwarz mit Extra Love in Blau
Gabel: Pike 160 Solo Air
Dämpfer: Monarch +
Laufräder: ZTR Flow EX / Hope Pro 2evo Naben (blau) / Decals blau 
Bremsen: XTR Trail
Steuersatz: Chris King i2 inSet navy blau
Schalrung: X01 komplett in schwarz
Kefü: Carbocage X1 mit blauen Schrauben
Vario Stütze: KS Lev 150mm
Pedale: Nukeproof Electron
Vorbau: Spank Spike Bearclaw Edition 35mm
Lenker: Spank Spike Bearclaw Edition 
Griffe: Race Face Strave Lock On blau oder schwarz
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHF + DHR II
Sattel: Selle Italia X1 Trail blau/schwarz

Bilder folgen nach Aufbau


----------



## fiestamalte (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit einigen Jahren mit der Fanes unterwegs und habe mir jetzt mal das ION 16 angeschaut. Der Rahmen kommt für nächstes Jahr in die enge Auswahl als Nachfolger...Probefahrt erfolgt im neuen Jahr. Gibt es von euch jemanden der beide Bikes mal im Vergleich gefahren ist? Könnt ihr mir einen Händler empfehlen, der faire Preise für die Rahmen macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (24. Dezember 2014)

Sooo,meins kommt vermutlich kw11 2015 . Ist wie Weihnachten!


----------



## wildbiker (25. Dezember 2014)

Meins KW04... 2. Weihnachten sozusagen..:-D


----------



## Maxed (25. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest an alle, ich freu mich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Dezember 2014)

Ebenso! Sieht Top aus!!! 

...und: cooler Eisbär


----------



## MontanJoe (7. Januar 2015)

Gestern gekommen.  

Größe M
blau elox mit extra love in orange
wie abgebildet 3,8kg


----------



## dario88 (7. Januar 2015)

Sieht Mega aus


----------



## madre (7. Januar 2015)

Jup finde ich auch. Tolle Farbkombi !!


----------



## chrisle (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, schöne Farbkombi  
Mal sehen, wie lange die Decals bei dir halten.


----------



## MontanJoe (7. Januar 2015)

an meinem Argon halten die Decals seit 4 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (7. Januar 2015)

Farbig eloxierter Rahmen?


----------



## MontanJoe (7. Januar 2015)

ja, schwarz elox


----------



## kephren23 (7. Januar 2015)

schick 

@chrisle
Wenn man die richtig klebt halten die auch


----------



## chrisle (7. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin hier nicht der einzige, bei dem die Decals innerhalb kürzester Zeit vom FARBLICH eloxierten Rahmen abgeflogen sind.
Sowohl die von Werk verklebten, als auch die von mir nachgerüsteten (originalen) Aufkleber haben nicht lange gehalten.
Zumindest Nicolai unterstelle ich, dass sie "richtig" kleben können.


----------



## christian1994 (7. Januar 2015)

also ich hab meinen mit schwarzer Schrift auf schwarzem Eloxal bekommen und als ich auf den weißen Schriftzug gewechselt habe musste ich feststellen das der so fest dran war dass die Buchstaben an sich eher abrissen bevor diese sich ganz vom Rahmen lösen wollten


----------



## chrisle (7. Januar 2015)

chrisle schrieb:


> Also ich bin hier nicht der einzige, bei dem die Decals innerhalb kürzester Zeit vom *FARBLICH *eloxierten Rahmen abgeflogen sind.
> Sowohl die von Werk verklebten, als auch die von mir nachgerüsteten (originalen) Aufkleber haben nicht lange gehalten.
> Zumindest Nicolai unterstelle ich, dass sie "richtig" kleben können.





christian1994 schrieb:


> *schwarzem *Eloxal





MontanJoe schrieb:


> ja, *schwarz *elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. Januar 2015)

3 1/2 Jahre schwarzen Schriftzug auf Titan Elox und seit 3 Monaten Gold auf Schwarz Elox. Beides klebt wie der Teufel! Gruss


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2015)

Bei mir haben sich auch nach paar monate schon buchstaben vom orange elox gelöst....andere buchstaben kleben noch wie am ersten tag .....


----------



## defjanski (7. Januar 2015)

hallo, wer hat ein XL ion 16 27.5, das ich mal kurz probefahren könnte?


----------



## madre (8. Januar 2015)

Meins kommt erst im März. Ich vermute aber dann ist es zu spät für dich ?


----------



## rattinio_ks (20. Januar 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Frohes Fest an alle, ich freu mich


Die scharz blaue Farbkombi bekomme ich auch,w enn alles glatt geht Anfang März. Ist der Aufkleber zweifarbig bei Dir?


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Januar 2015)

Moin, die Aufkleber gibt es nicht zweifarbig. Du erreichst den Effekt, wenn du die Aufkleber übereinander klebst. Ist ne Sauarbeit.

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Januar 2015)

So, an die Herren Maxed und MontanJoe: Wie siehts denn mal mit Aufbauten aus? Bestellt Ihr die Rahmen und legt die dann in den Keller?

Grüße


----------



## dario88 (20. Januar 2015)

Warte noch 3 Wochen dann stelle ich mejnen rein


----------



## Maxed (21. Januar 2015)

Ich würde gerne, hab aber dank der lieben Arbeit imom einfach fast keine Zeit dazu. Erst ende Januar wirds wieder besser.... leider 

Konnte bis jetzt nur die nagelneuen Pikes servicen und die Laufraddecals tauschen 







Das Rad ist/war aber eh ein Winterprojekt, und war angedacht bis zum Frühjahr fertig zu sein  Nebenbei wird mein Spitti noch auf 650B umgebaut mit selben Laufrädern und 150er Pike, das hat erstmal vorrang.


----------



## MontanJoe (21. Januar 2015)

Ich bin fast fertig. Der LRS verzögert sich noch. Es sind gerade 26 LR drin. Die Sattelstütze ist jetzt eine LEV integra.
Mit der lev und Pedalen wiegt es 13,9. Am Wochenende mach ich bessere Bilder vom Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergabbagandalf (21. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn das dort für ein Sattelstützen mordendes Anhängsel? Eine Wheele-Hilfe oder echt ein Kindersitz? Macht deine LEV/Sattelrohr das mit, und was sagt der Nachwuchs. Hab ich echt noch nie gesehen, deshalb die (dumme) Frage.


----------



## MontanJoe (21. Januar 2015)

Ist ein Tout Terrain Singeltrailer. Ist gefedert (160 bis 200mm Federweg) und wird super von meinem Kind angenommen. Die lev macht das bestimmt mit aber  für diese ausfahrten habe ich eine normale Sattelstütze (wie Abgebildet).


----------



## Maxed (21. Januar 2015)

@MontanJoe: Hast du die 2 kleineren Decals auf dem Oberrohr und am unteren Ende der Sitzstrebe selbst angebracht, oder sind die von Nicolai? Würd mich über genauere Bilder freuen.


----------



## MontanJoe (21. Januar 2015)

Alle Decals sind von Nicolai, Fotos gibt es Samstag


----------



## trailterror (21. Januar 2015)

MontanJoe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352602
> Der LRS verzögert sich noch. Es sind gerade 26 LR drin.



Wie fährt sich das 27,5er denn so mit nem 26LRS? 
Und...wie eng ist denn hintem (mit welcher reifenbreite)  im hufeisenbereich?


----------



## MontanJoe (21. Januar 2015)

In der low Einstellung mit einem 2.4 Minion HRII auf einer Syntace W35 Felge ist noch Platz im Hufeisenbereich. Mir persönlich ist das Rad so aber zu tief. Mit einer 170er kurbel muss ich schon aufpassen.


----------



## n18bmn24 (21. Januar 2015)

Fährst du den Tout-Terrain mit der LEV oder baust du um auf eine normale Sattelstütze? Ich kann das auf deinem Foto leider nicht erkennen

Ich hab mich noch nicht getraut, einen Nachläufer an meine Reverb zu hängen...


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Fährst du den Tout-Terrain mit der LEV oder baust du um auf eine normale Sattelstütze? Ich kann das auf deinem Foto leider nicht erkennen
> 
> Ich hab mich noch nicht getraut, einen Nachläufer an meine Reverb zu hängen...



Steht ja nur zirka drei postings drüber...



MontanJoe schrieb:


> Ist ein Tout Terrain Singeltrailer. Ist gefedert (160 bis 200mm Federweg) und wird super von meinem Kind angenommen. Die lev macht das bestimmt mit aber  für diese ausfahrten habe ich eine normale Sattelstütze (wie Abgebildet).


----------



## dergabbagandalf (22. Januar 2015)

Achso, der Kindersitz hat noch ein Rad. Dachte das ganze Gewicht hängt an der Stütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (22. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Steht ja nur zirka drei postings drüber...



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  Danke!



dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Achso, der Kindersitz hat noch ein Rad. Dachte das ganze Gewicht hängt an der Stütze!



Dann wär's wohl wirklich ein klein wenig hecklastig und nur mit einer Sattelstütze aus Vollmetall (Stahl) zu fahren.


----------



## b0nsei (22. Januar 2015)

Nettes Gespann. 
Aber stell dir vor du lässt es krachen und vergisst im Eifer des Gefechtes dass du den Hänger dran hast......
ohje ohje


----------



## dario88 (24. Januar 2015)

MontanJoe schrieb:


> In der low Einstellung mit einem 2.4 Minion HRII auf einer Syntace W35 Felge ist noch Platz im Hufeisenbereich. Mir persönlich ist das Rad so aber zu tief. Mit einer 170er kurbel muss ich schon aufpassen.


das ist auf den 26" lrs bezogen oder?


----------



## MontanJoe (25. Januar 2015)

ja mit dem 26'' lrs ist es mir zu tief. Konnte noch schnell 3 Fotos machen.

Hintere Bremsleitung muss noch erneuert werden (ist zu kurz), Spacer kommen noch weg und vorne noch ne 200er Bremsscheibe, wenn der 27,5 LRS da ist.


----------



## trailterror (25. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Sieht das Blau in echt auch so kräftig aus...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (25. Januar 2015)

Schöne Schön


----------



## Maxed (27. Januar 2015)

Sieht auf den Bildern jetzt echt verdammt gut aus, tolle Farbgebung! Ich will meins auch endlich zusammenbauen 

Jetzt hat mich natürlich noch ne Grippe erwischt


----------



## bobbycar (27. Januar 2015)

Moin Ibis Mojo HD hat nen Riss, hoffe auf nen neuen Rahmen, wenn ich aber nur einen neueres Modell in 27,5 bekomme, kann ich mein Pläne fürs Ion vergessen, zweimal auf 27,5 Zoll pack ich finanziell nicht


----------



## MontanJoe (27. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht das Blau in echt auch so kräftig aus...
> 
> G.



ja ist richtig kräftig. Kleine Farbunterschiede sind vorhanden aber mir war bekannt, dass dies bei hellen Eloxal passiert.


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, mein Ion 16 Aufbau liegt in den letzten Zügen. Fotos folgen natürlich noch aber bis dahin wollte ich wissen ob jemand einen Tipp für einen Startpunkt zum Setup des Monarch+  hat. Ich wiege mit allem etwa 75 kg, der Dämpfer hat ein M/M Tune. 

Danke.


----------



## dario88 (27. Januar 2015)

Starte einfach mal mit 150 psi oder so. 30% sag ist ein guter Richtwert


----------



## dergabbagandalf (28. Januar 2015)

Mit allem wiege ich ca 90. Ich habe 180psi im Dämpfer, Fahrwerk auf "high". SAG sind gute 30%


----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Frage an alle 1x11-Fahrer, wie viele Zähne fahrt Ihr am vorderen Ritzel?
Ich schwanke gerade, ob ich 30 oder 32 Zähne montieren soll....;-)


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2015)

28


----------



## juergets (28. Januar 2015)

28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (28. Januar 2015)

Ich werde 28 fahren ab März. Aber hängt eh von deinen Beinen ab.


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr seit letzten September mit 30 Zähnen durch Land.

Bergauf denke ich mal fehlt einem zu 2X10 der kleinstes Gang. In der Ebene ist 
mit treten bis ca. 35 km/h möglich. Alles was schneller ist würde ich eh nimmer treten 
wollen...wieso auch :-D


----------



## dario88 (28. Januar 2015)

also ich kam mit dem reign und 1x10 ( 32 - 36 ) überall hoch...


----------



## ssiemund (28. Januar 2015)

11-42(Mirfe) und 28 seit über einem Jahr. Passt perfekt und vermisse absolut nichts.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2015)

Denke werde auch nen 30er Blatt vorn an der hope verbauen..welche Kassettenabstufung nimmt man hinten bei 11-fach am besten...(fahrstil gemütliches raufkurbeln, zum Touren, bergab krachen lassen)


----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. Januar 2015)

11-42 ;-) 

Ich denke ich gehe vorne auf das 28ziger Blatt ....lieber bergauf etwas Reserve ....

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Beiträge


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> welche Kassettenabstufung nimmt man hinten bei 11-fach am besten...(fahrstil gemütliches raufkurbeln, zum Touren, bergab krachen lassen)



Gibt es die SRAM 10-42 in verschiedenen Varianten?
Dachte, es gibt nur XX1 in silber oder X01 in schwarz.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibt es die SRAM 10-42 in verschiedenen Varianten?
> Dachte, es gibt nur XX1 in silber oder X01 in schwarz.



Exakt mein "Guter". Im Moment ist es noch so, wie du beschrieben hast. Angeblich will Sram aber 2015 noch andere Übersetzungen rausbringen.

Grüße


----------



## Seneca02 (29. Januar 2015)

1x10 mit 42er Ritzel und 30er Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2015)

Net mainz 





Da glühten noch die Nähte


----------



## wildbiker (29. Januar 2015)

Immer wieder geil zu sehen was die Jungs da zusammenschweißen.... *sabber* ...
Gestern Reset-Steuersatz bekommen.. , nächstes Bauteil wird nun letztendlich wohl ne Manitou Mattoc Pro in rot , Vorbau und Stütze das übliche Thomson-Gedöns .


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Januar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Net mainz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, sehr geil! Ein Glücklicher der den bekommt!!!

Ach so, das bin ja ich;-) Yeah haw, sehr geil.

Sehen uns morgen Rainer.


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2015)

Du rüstest ja mächtig auf


----------



## n18bmn24 (29. Januar 2015)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Frage an alle 1x11-Fahrer, wie viele Zähne fahrt Ihr am vorderen Ritzel?
> Ich schwanke gerade, ob ich 30 oder 32 Zähne montieren soll....;-)



26!
Ich kann bis 33 km/h mit einer Kadenz von 95 mittreten, das langt für's ION m. M. dicke!

Ich frage mich immer, was die Leute mit 30ger oder gar 32ger Blätter fahren. Mit 28 oder 26 komme ich auch mal eine längere Rampe hoch. Und auch bei mir zu Hause gibts 300 steile hm am Stück. Oder eine Alpen-1500hm-Standardtour.

Shuttelt ihr alle, oder sind doch meine Waden zu dünn???


----------



## US. (29. Januar 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> 26!
> Ich kann bis 33 km/h mit einer Kadenz von 95 mittreten, das langt für's ION m. M. dicke!
> 
> Ich frage mich immer, was die Leute mit 30ger oder gar 32ger Blätter fahren. Mit 28 oder 26 komme ich auch mal eine längere Rampe hoch. Und auch bei mir zu Hause gibts 300 steile hm am Stück. Oder eine Alpen-1500hm-Standardtour.
> ...



Ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen. Hab an meinem ION18 mit 26" XX1 mit vorne 28Z.
Bei einer Kadenz von 100 komme ich über 36 km/h.
Jetzt werden die Böcke ja in der Regel mit Highroller, Magic Mary in Klebemischungen gefahren, teils unter 1,8bar.
Wenn ich mit meinen Bike-Jungs fahr war die Übersetzung noch nie der limitierende Faktor. Selbst bei kurzen Zeitfahreinlagen auf Asphalt-Transferetappen nicht.
Die Heldenkurbel hab ich daher schon lange abgeschafft.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (30. Januar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Du rüstest ja mächtig auf



Ja, da kann man den Eindruck gewinnen. Aber, das alte Ion ST habe ich für nen guten Kurs verkauft und das Helios bekommt einen Ehrenplatz im Zimmer meines Sohnes. Es war immerhin mein erstes Nicolai. Jetzt ist für die nächsten Jahre auch wieder Ruhe. Sorry, Rainer!

Grüße


----------



## rattinio_ks (30. Januar 2015)

Ich bin unschlüssig! War wild entschlossen 1x11 zu probieren, aber zweifel v.a. aus zwei Gründen. Reichen mir auf der Geraden 35km/h und hab ich genug Oberschenkel für bergauf mit z.B. 30er vorn. 2x10 ist wohl die Sicherheitsvariante. Hab zum Glück noch ein paar Wochen bevor mein Rahmen kommt.

Hier gibts noch ein paar Zahlen:

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/foto-9650-xx1-uebersetzungsvergleich-2013.html


----------



## madre (30. Januar 2015)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Ich bin unschlüssig! War wild entschlossen 1x11 zu probieren, aber zweifel v.a. aus zwei Gründen. Reichen mir auf der Geraden 35km/h und hab ich genug Oberschenkel für bergauf mit z.B. 30er vorn. 2x10 ist wohl die Sicherheitsvariante. Hab zum Glück noch ein paar Wochen bevor mein Rahmen kommt.
> 
> Hier gibts noch ein paar Zahlen:
> 
> http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/foto-9650-xx1-uebersetzungsvergleich-2013.html



Hier kann man sich alles ausrechnen was man braucht :
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/


----------



## trailterror (30. Januar 2015)

Bei 1x11/1x10 musst du bereit sein kompromisse einzugehn. Du kannst nicht die komplette sparte damit abdecken....

Ich brauch leichte gänge, schwere nicht, muss/will auch nicht 35kmh auf der geraden fahrn

Ich fahr dmnach 28KB bei 1x11  und 26er KB bei 1x10


----------



## kephren23 (30. Januar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Boah, sehr geil! Ein Glücklicher der den bekommt!!!
> 
> Ach so, das bin ja ich;-) Yeah haw, sehr geil.
> 
> Sehen uns morgen Rainer.



Wird mir in letzter zeit irgendwie zu blingbling bei dir .

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## ssiemund (30. Januar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...Ich fahr dmnach 28KB bei 1x11  und 26er KB bei 1x10


Das du bei 1x10 ein 26er wählst liegt aber weniger an 1x10 als an der Tatschache das du wohl ohne 42er hinten fährst, oder?
Stephan


----------



## n18bmn24 (30. Januar 2015)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Ich bin unschlüssig! War wild entschlossen 1x11 zu probieren, aber zweifel v.a. aus zwei Gründen. Reichen mir auf der Geraden 35km/h und hab ich genug Oberschenkel für bergauf mit z.B. 30er vorn. 2x10 ist wohl die Sicherheitsvariante. Hab zum Glück noch ein paar Wochen bevor mein Rahmen komm



Nur um noch mal kurz hier einzuhaken:
Für *mich* ist 1x11 die beste Entwicklung der letzten Jahre. Leicht, schnellere Schaltvorgänge, klappert nicht, sieht gut aus, aufgeräumtes Cockpit. 
Einziger Nachteil: teuer

Gibts wirklich Leute, die 35 km/h in der Ebene länger als einen kurzen Zwischensprint (!) fahren??? 
Ich meine, daß ist kein Rennrad, und mit meinen Reifen sind längere Reisegeschwindigkeiten von mehr als 27 km/h eh nicht drin.

Und auf den Trails, die ich für gewöhnlich fahre, komme ich mit 1x11 eigentlich nie an die Grenzen. Sei es aus Sicherheitsgründen (andere Benutzer), der Trailbeschaffenheit oder weil's einfach steil ist.

Sprich: wenn ich mit dem ION nicht mehr mittreten kann (Bergab auf Forstautobahn/Asphalt), habe ich den falschen Weg gewählt.


----------



## madre (30. Januar 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Nur um noch mal kurz hier einzuhaken:
> ..................
> Sprich: wenn ich mit dem ION nicht mehr mittreten kann (Bergab auf Forstautobahn/Asphalt), habe ich den falschen Weg gewählt.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gesagt  Die Lösung ist nicht längere/mehr Gänge sondern bessere Wegplanung .)


----------



## trailterror (30. Januar 2015)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Das du bei 1x10 ein 26er wählst liegt aber weniger an 1x10 als an der Tatschache das du wohl ohne 42er hinten fährst, oder?
> Stephan



36er, geplant ist aber ein 40er.
26er KB und 11-40hinten ist (erfahrungsgemäss von nem andern bike) für mich, meinem vorhaben, fahrstil und einsatzgebiet entsprechend ne gute und ausreichende kombi....


----------



## ssiemund (30. Januar 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Nur um noch mal kurz hier einzuhaken:
> Für *mich* ist 1x11 die beste Entwicklung der letzten Jahre. Leicht, schnellere Schaltvorgänge, klappert nicht, sieht gut aus, aufgeräumtes Cockpit.
> Einziger Nachteil: teuer
> 
> ...


.. kann ich voll zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (31. Januar 2015)

Da die Grippe nun fast ganz auskuriert war, hab ich meins heute auch eeendlich zusammengebastelt  Verlief zum Glück alles ohne größere Komplikationen, auch wenn ich zum ersten mal ne SRAM Schaltung aufgebaut hab. Als kleines Schmankerl hab ich nun doch noch ein Absolute Black Kettenblatt in blau 30Z anstatt dem Orginalen von SRAM montiert. Sieht klasse aus und die Kettenlinie passt zum Glück auch!

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, z.B. die Schuhe für die Carbonkurbel und ein paar blaue Decals von Nicolai. Der Lenker steht auch noch ziemlich falsch 

Bilder folgen ws. morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2015)

Manche wären froh ne Grippe zu haben, damit endlich genug Zeit da ist das Rad in Ruhe aufzubauen   
Ja, hab mir gestern am Hausberg schon deine Geschichte anhören müssen...und den Grund deines neuen Kettenblatts  

Hättste lieber die neue XTR drangebastellt. Du kommst doch locker mit 11mal40 und einfach überall hoch 

G.


----------



## Shimon (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit den Ion und habe einige Fragen.
Meine erste Frage ist ob sich an den Rahmen von 2014 auf 2015 was geändert hat?
Falls ja was?
Das sind die ersten Fragen für mich
Ich danke euch jetzt schon einmal.


----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2015)

Da hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## Shimon (1. Februar 2015)

Das Ion läst sich ja verstellen in low ung high, ist der unterschied dabei sehr groß?
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab hat das Ion eher ein strammes Fahrverhalten und gibt die 160mm Federweg nicht so schnell frei. Fühlt es sich dadurch eher nach mehr Federweg an oder eher als würde man auf einen 140er Bike sitzen?
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich bislang eine Fanes gefahren habe und jetzt für mich vergleichen möchte von den Eigenschaften.


----------



## Maxed (1. Februar 2015)

Hier die versprochenen Pics 













Wie gesagt ein paar Details fehlen noch ;D

(Sry für die mäßige Qualität, mehr gibt das Schlautelefon leider nicht her )

@guru39 : Eig. wollte ich ja noch nen schönen Puffbike Aufkleber zum Fichtelriders dazukleben, leider passt weder der rote noch der weiß/schwarze farblich iwie  Blaue gibts nicht?


----------



## 1_killer (1. Februar 2015)

Schöner Aufbau! Glückwunsch!!! 
@guru39 : Maxed hat Recht - blaue Aufkleber brauche ich auch.


----------



## bobbycar (1. Februar 2015)

Ist das die spezielle xx1-KeFü? Braucht man die? 
Hatte meine Sixc ne Weile ohne Überziehe gefahren (am Torque) - hat sie ohne Aufsetzer überlebt. Ich sach immer: Kurbel schööön parallel halten


----------



## Maxed (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist die X1 30T von Carbocage, ob die speziell für 1x11 von SRAM ist weiß ich garnicht, ich hate Sie ja glücklicherweise gewonnen. Ich hate aufjedenfall noch nie so schnell ne Kefü richtig eingestellt 

Bei meinem Kumpel ist bei der X01 Kurbel die Pedalaufnahme ausgebrochen.... Muss nicht an den Aufsetzern gelegen haben, aber da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2015)

Schönschön  
Hast dich vom Landus zu diesen Katastrophenpedalen hinreisen lassen 

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Februar 2015)

Schöner Aufbau! Gefällt  
Hab auch mal wieder bestellt


----------



## bobbycar (1. Februar 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Das ist die X1 30T von Carbocage, ob die speziell für 1x11 von SRAM ist weiß ich garnicht, ich hate Sie ja glücklicherweise gewonnen. Ich hate aufjedenfall noch nie so schnell ne Kefü richtig eingestellt
> 
> Bei meinem Kumpel ist bei der X01 Kurbel die Pedalaufnahme ausgebrochen.... Muss nicht an den Aufsetzern gelegen haben, aber da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.


Ja, da hast Du recht, pedal-less ist bestimmt nicht so lustig. Wo gewinnt man denn so ne Kefü? *rhetorisch


----------



## Maxed (1. Februar 2015)

@LB Jörg: Die Atombombengetesteten Pedale hab ich doch schon länger auch am Banshee in Benutzung, werd mir auch keine aus Alu mehr holen 

@bobbycar: Hate die gleich bei Carbocage bestellt als Sie verfügbar war, und eine haben Sie unter den Käufern verlost


----------



## dergabbagandalf (2. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre auch die Carbocage mit Taco und wenn ich mir den Taco so ansehe, dann war das Geld auch gut investiert. Es wäre sehr unschön sich auf einer großen Tour das Kettenblatt oder die Kette zu zermatschen. Das Teil wiegt nicht viel, sieht geil aus und funktioniert auffällig unauffällig.


----------



## bobbycar (2. Februar 2015)

Hat wer in Hanau / Frankfurt / Wiesbanden (nicht weiter südlich) ein Ion 27,5 in L zum Probesitzen? Müsste ich vor dem 17.2. machen, dann ich ich nen Termin in der Handchirurgie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touri (2. Februar 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Das Ion läst sich ja verstellen in low ung high, ist der unterschied dabei sehr groß?
> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab hat das Ion eher ein strammes Fahrverhalten und gibt die 160mm Federweg nicht so schnell frei. Fühlt es sich dadurch eher nach mehr Federweg an oder eher als würde man auf einen 140er Bike sitzen?
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich bislang eine Fanes gefahren habe und jetzt für mich vergleichen möchte von den Eigenschaften.




Hallo Shimon,

kurze Differenzierung zur Klarheit vorab, damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden....
--> Die Einstellung low/high ändert die Geometrie des Rades und damit die Fahreigenschaften. Nahezu unverändert davon bleibt der Hinterbau (@Forum: Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier Mist erzähle)

*Fahrverhalten low/high: *Ich fahre die ganze Zeit in high. Hier hat man ein etwas höheres Tretlager und einen steileren Lenkwinkel (66,5 Grad). Für mich eignet sich die Einstellung damit besser für Trails und technische Passagen. Auf Grund der geringeren Geometrie-Abweichung zu meinem vorhergehenden Rad, bin ich 2014 alles in dieser Einstellung gefahren. 

Die Low-Einstellung möchte ich in diesem Jahr z. B. in einem Park probieren - Erfahrngen müssen aus dem Forum hier ergänzt werden

*Hinterbau:* 
Der Hinterbau wird immer als straff beschrieben - aus meiner (eingeschränkten) Sicht hast Du auf dem Ion nie den Eindruck, dass Du auf einem weichen Sofa sitzt (in Abfahrt und auch in Tretpassagen), sondern dass Du einen sportlichen, aktiven Hinterbau hast. 

"Die Hinterradfederung spricht aktiv an, steht stabil im Federweg, bietet Reserven satt." - Montainbike Magazin....

--> Vorschlag: Fahrs mal und berichte dann mal den Unterschied zur Fanes - würde mich interessieren....


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2015)

Hinterbaucharakteristik hört sich nahezu perfekt aus


----------



## bobbycar (2. Februar 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das eigentlich das "Texture black"? Versuche grad mich mit dem Konfigurator zurechtzufinden und krieg nene Koller... So ein Mist, die Wahlmöglichkeiten sind nicht sehr aufschlussreich. Weder die Farben noch die Aussagen über Sattelstützwahl und so.


----------



## oxmox29 (2. Februar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hinterbaucharakteristik hört sich nahezu perfekt aus


Stimmt!  Kommt natürlich auf den gewählten Dämpfer an. Mit dem Monarch+ L/L 30% Sag würde ich sagen: ziemlich soft und "lebendig" am Beginn des Federwegs und dann relativ schnell einsetzende Progression für wirklich harte Impacts.


----------



## Maxed (2. Februar 2015)

@bobbycar: Öhm, also ich hab den Rahmen letztes Jahr beim guru39/Wurzelpuff bestellt. Hab mit ihm vorher farblich alles abgeklärt  

Der Konfigurator bei Nicolai ist ja neu, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen 

Ist aber aufjedenfall Schwarz Elox mit blauen Extra Love.


----------



## bobbycar (3. Februar 2015)

Sind die Druckstreben "Aircraft grey"?


----------



## oxmox29 (3. Februar 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Sind die Druckstreben "Aircraft grey"?


lol.....ist "weiss" abgefingert....ob matt oder glänzend, da kann Guru sicher helfen Gibt auch Bilder vom fertigen Rad (user: Loisl13), da sieht man es besser:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1578230
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/267518


----------



## bobbycar (3. Februar 2015)

Hab ihn schon angeschrieben, aber wahrscheinlicht hat er mal wieder zu viel zu tun, oder Unfug im Kopf  oder ich bin zu ungeduldig.
Ivory White? Sicher? Danke! Egal welche Finish, ich würde eh zu matt greifen. Man, diese einzelnen Eloxtupfen würden echt verdammt ins Geld gehen.... Hach! Aber ich würd mit die Komposition glatt nachmachen lassen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Februar 2015)

Matt weiß ist nicht wirklich pflegeleicht und wirkt auf Dauer bisschen schmuddelich. 
Oder du bist fleißig und putzt nach jeder Ausfahrt.


----------



## bobbycar (4. Februar 2015)

Sowieso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

erst einmal Danke für euere Antwort. 
Ich habe es gatan und mir ein ION 16 Rahmen gekauft.
Jetzt stehe ich vor der Quall der Wahl und suche einen Dämpfer.
Zur Auswahl stehen gerade ein db cs oder ein Debon Air.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?

Gruß,
der Shimon

PS.: welches Mass hat die Sattelkemme?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Februar 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst einmal Danke für euere Antwort.
> Ich habe es gatan und mir ein ION 16 Rahmen gekauft.
> ...



Hallo Shimon,

na dann möchte ich dir zu dem Super Kauf mal als erstes gratulieren. So, und nun zu deinen Punkten:

1. Vom Debon Air würde ich Abstand nehmen. Der Ion Hinterbau ist tendenziell eher straff ausgelegt aber nicht so stark in der Progression, dass es einen linearen Debon Air braucht. Nicolai rät ausdrücklich davon ab. Wenn, nimm den normalen Monarch mit Piggy in Tune M/M
2. Der CCDB Air ist ne Wucht. Ich habe ihn im Helius gefahren und werde ihn jetzt auch für das Ion übernehmen. Verarbeitung und Performance ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
3. Richtig gut soll auch der Vivid Air gehen. Wobei viele sagen, dass der Monarch ausreicht. Wenn Vivid, dann auch hier Tune M/M

Sattelklemmenmaß ist 34,9/35. Also Standard

Hier findest du alle nötigen Infos:

http://shop.nicolai.net/pdfs/Nicolai Tech_sheet  2015 - ION 16 27.5 2015.pdf

Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (4. Februar 2015)

Bei meinem ist der Monarch rt3 plus drinne...Standard


----------



## 1_killer (4. Februar 2015)

Habe beim Guru Probefahrten mit Vivid Air und Monarch gemacht - mich dann entschieden und es nicht bereut.


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2015)

Vivid und DB Air sind Downhill Luftdämpfer und fürs aller allermeiste wahrscheinlich oversized....

Hab den CC (in nem non Nicolai rahmen); der ist echt wahnsinnig sensibel und schon sehr gut (wenn er nicht gerade probleme bereitet) ; ist schon ne andere liga als ein monarch (wenns ernst wird....)


----------



## n18bmn24 (4. Februar 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Sind die Druckstreben "Aircraft grey"?


Da war ich schon drauf gesessen 
Die Druckstreben sind weiß gepulvert, der Rahmen ist Titan-Elox.


----------



## bobbycar (4. Februar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Vivid und DB Air sind Downhill Luftdämpfer und fürs aller allermeiste wahrscheinlich oversized....
> 
> Hab den CC (in nem non Nicolai rahmen); der ist echt wahnsinnig sensibel und schon sehr gut (wenn er nicht gerade probleme bereitet) ; ist schon ne andere liga als ein monarch (wenns ernst wird....)


X-Fusion HLR oder Vivid, was anderes kommt für nicht gar nicht erst in Frage. Hier wurde zu oft bekräftigt, dass der Monarch plus nicht wirklich ideal ist


----------



## bobbycar (4. Februar 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Da war ich schon drauf gesessen
> Die Druckstreben sind weiß gepulvert, der Rahmen ist Titan-Elox.


Auf welchem der 7 gelieferten?  Ist schon ne ziemlich steile Vorlage, die farbliche Zusammenstellung. Danke für den Hinweis wegen dem Weiß.


----------



## suoixon (5. Februar 2015)

Wieso eigentlich M/M beim Vivid.
Vincent hatte mir nämlich L/L empfohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. Februar 2015)

Puuuh, jetzt bekomme ich Scheiß auf die Stirn. Ich habe bisher nur von M/M gehört. Aber okay, bevor ich hier jetzt was falsches sage, halte ich mich lieber raus.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> ...... Hier wurde zu oft bekräftigt, dass der Monarch plus nicht wirklich ideal ist



Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.... der Monarch + in L/L Tune funzt bei meiner Karre bestens


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> ..... jetzt bekomme ich Scheiß auf die Stirn.


----------



## suoixon (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe demnächst Feedback geben zu können.
Mein Vivid ist L/L und Aufbau hätte schon längst stattfinden sollen... aber naja ich hoffe mal es wird die nächsten 2 Wochen noch!


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Februar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Oh man, freudsche Fehlleistung. Also entweder "Ich bekomme Schweiß auf die Stirn" oder "Ich habe Scheiße im Hirn".

Na ja, sucht euch das passende aus;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Februar 2015)

Zu geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (7. Februar 2015)

Biken geht immer! Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## bobbycar (7. Februar 2015)

Kommst Du mit einem Kettenblatt gut aus? Also sowohl uphill, downhill als auch auf derr Geraden? Ich weiß, es wurde schon 2308293130943 diskutiert, aber meine Zweifel bleiben, Zweifel, die ich gar nicht haben will.


----------



## Kevin0679 (7. Februar 2015)

Bis jetzt läuft das super, nutze es zur Zeit aber hauptsächlich für die Isartrails. Für einen Urlaub in den Bergen werde ich wohl mal ein 30er mitnehmen und versuchen. Der Wechsel ist ja easy. Möchte 1x11 nicht mehr missen. Von Gripschift bin ich auch äußerst positiv überrascht.


----------



## bobbycar (7. Februar 2015)

Welches KB hast Du aktuell?
Ich sach immer, 's geht nix über klassische Trigger


----------



## Maxed (7. Februar 2015)

@bobbycar: Ich finde ein 30er für die Mittelgebirge völlig ausreichend, hab allerdings auch mMn ne gute Ausdauer + Muskeln  

Die Anpassungen an meinem guten Stück gehen noch weiter, hab nun noch blaue Bremsscheibenschrauben verbaut. 

Die Klemmschelle des X01 Triggers wird ws auch noch blau  AM Bike Protection kommt noch ans Unterrohr. Die blauen Nicolai Logo Decals (vom "Do it yourself" Set) und die Kurbelschuhe sind heute auch gekommen. 

Außerdem sind noch blaue Decals für Pike/Monarch/X01 Kurbel bestellt. 

Dauert noch etwas, aber es wird so nach und nach


----------



## n18bmn24 (7. Februar 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Außerdem sind noch blaue Decals für ... X01 Kurbel bestellt.



Bilder bitte, wenn's fertig ist! Die  roten Streifen der XX1-Kurbel sind das letzte Detail, welches mich an meinem Rad noch stört.

Bei den Kurbel hält das schwarze Maskierungsband, welches ich drüber gepappt habe nicht. Klebst du das (nach entfetten natürlich) einfach drüber oder abschleifen und Klarlack drüber?


----------



## Maxed (7. Februar 2015)

Vorgesehen ist die durchsichtige Schutzfolie zu entfernen und dann die neue mit dem blauen X wieder draufzukleben. Da nochmal Klarlack drüber zu machen wär mir zuviel Aufwand


----------



## Kevin0679 (7. Februar 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Welches KB hast Du aktuell?
> Ich sach immer, 's geht nix über klassische Trigger


32er(1300hm bei ner Tagestour gehen da schon), dachte ich auch immer, aber die aktuellen Gripshifter rasten und schalten perfekt.


----------



## dario88 (8. Februar 2015)

hier ist ja einiges los,

für die meisten wohl zu schwarz, mir gefällt es 

aktuell 13.5kg. pedale sind nur übergangsweise. evtl. kommen goldene

fazit bisher. hammer, unbeschreiblich geil. bin bisher nur kurz gefahren und das auch nur auf kleinen flachen trails auf low. gefiel mir aber sehr. ich finde es ziemlich agil, hinterbau arbeitet super. schnelle enge kurven verlangen viel nachdruck und körpereinsatz, aber gerade das liebe ich. aktives fahren halt. bergauf ist es nicht schlechter wie mein vorheriges giant reign.

updates kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2015)

Zu schwarz gibts net...nur zu bunt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (8. Februar 2015)

Ähnlich Schwarz wird meins auch
Jetzt muss noch der Dämpfer, die Buchsen und der Steuersatz ankommen.


----------



## Shimon (8. Februar 2015)

Hab mich übrigens für den CC DB CS entschieden. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## hoschi2007 (8. Februar 2015)

ich würde den hellen Aufkleber an der Gabel wegmachen.
So wär´s mir zu bunt


----------



## dario88 (8. Februar 2015)

Schon passiert


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Februar 2015)

Schönes Ding Dario!


----------



## rattinio_ks (8. Februar 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> hier ist ja einiges los,
> 
> für die meisten wohl zu schwarz, mir gefällt es
> 
> ...


Sehr schick! Kannste mal Teileliste grob beschreiben. 13,5 ist echt ordentlich.


----------



## trailterror (8. Februar 2015)

Ich denk, es sind leichte reifen drauf....?


----------



## Maxed (8. Februar 2015)

@dario88: Black Beauty, schönes Ding  Meins wiegt 14,3 kg  Evtl. zuviel blau am schwarz?   Muss dazu sagen, das ich die ZTR Flow EX Felgen mit den 2.3er TR Maxxis Reifen gegen den Trend mit schlauch fahre


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Februar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich denk, es sind leichte reifen drauf....?


Sieht nach Highroller und Minion aus.. leicht ist das ja nun nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (8. Februar 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Sieht nach Highroller und Minion aus.. leicht ist das ja nun nicht unbedingt



Kommt nur auf die richtige Waage an.;-)


----------



## dario88 (8. Februar 2015)

Leicht ist relativ. Das Rad fährt sich mit dem Gewicht super und darauf kommts an. Für ne Carbon Schüssel sicherlich zu schwer..

X01, Ztr mit sapim cx ray, Hope naben, renthal Carbon, hr2 und dhr tubeless wiegen glaube 865 und 960, Renthal apex Vorbau, die reverb 150


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Februar 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Leicht ist relativ.


Bin auch kein Fan von Papierreifen 

PS: Aufbau gefällt sehr gut!


----------



## dario88 (9. Februar 2015)

zu der größe nochmal. 

ich bin 186, 89er schrittlänge, 40er vorbau, griffhöhe 107-108cm, sieht auf den bildern durch die spacer hoch aus, aber das ion baut durch die pike auch echt nicht hoch. soll heißen ohne riser und spacer wäre es viel zu tief.

passt genau richtig, dürfte nicht kleiner sein aber auch nicht größer


----------



## bobbycar (10. Februar 2015)

Hat einer nen fertig aufgebautes Rad in L zw. Fulda und Frankfurt (nicht außerhalb dieses Radius - hab kein Auto um spontan mal vorbeizukommen), der mich am WE Probesitzen lassen könnte? 
Nächsten Du hab ich ne Finger-OP, danach wirds erstmal blöd.


----------



## Seneca02 (11. Februar 2015)

13,44kg inkl. Pedale, geht gut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (11. Februar 2015)

Hier fahren doch bestimt einige den Reset Flatstack und RS Pike oder?

Der verdammte Adapter-Ring (Teil F -klick mich) sitzt so verdammt stramm zwischen Gabelschaft und Teil H, daß ich das nur mit viel Geduld und sanfter Gewalt (Aufschlagen mit einem Rohr) rein bekommen habe.
Nun saß die Gabel fest und hat sich zwecks Ausbau nicht mehr aus dem Steuersatz ziehen lassen. Ebenfalls mit sanfter Gewalt habe ich sie nach unten durchgezogen. H und F saßen zusammen auf dem Gabelschaft stramm drauf und haben sich nur mit einem Schraubendreher trennen lassen, wodurch der Plastik-Ring F gebrochen ist.

Ich habe schon Ersatz hierliegen, aber vor dem Wieder-Einbau meine Frage:
Ist das normal, daß F nur mit sanfter Gewalt zwischen H und Gabelschaft zu bekommen und dann nur noch sehr schlecht wieder zu trennen ist?


----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2015)

Meiner meinung nach ist das reset shema (immer noch) falsch.

Nach G kommt D dann F und E sonst wäre bei mir F bis ins "unendliche" nach unten durchgerutscht

Ist der vorbau runter, so lässt sich meine gabel eigtl. sehr einfach aus dem steuersatz hinausführn....


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Februar 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Hier fahren doch bestimt einige den Reset Flatstack und RS Pike oder?
> 
> Der verdammte Adapter-Ring (Teil F -klick mich) sitzt so verdammt stramm zwischen Gabelschaft und Teil H, daß ich das nur mit viel Geduld und sanfter Gewalt (Aufschlagen mit einem Rohr) rein bekommen habe.
> Nun saß die Gabel fest und hat sich zwecks Ausbau nicht mehr aus dem Steuersatz ziehen lassen. Ebenfalls mit sanfter Gewalt habe ich sie nach unten durchgezogen. H und F saßen zusammen auf dem Gabelschaft stramm drauf und haben sich nur mit einem Schraubendreher trennen lassen, wodurch der Plastik-Ring F gebrochen ist.
> ...



Jap, die beiden sitzen schon sehr stramm. Aber, hast du vorher die Gummi Dichtung (E) aus der Nut von F rausgeholt? Die erhöht noch mal das "Strammsitzen". Ich trenne die Gabel immer mit sanften Schlägen mit dem Gummihammer vom Rahmen.

Grüße


----------



## nicbmxtb (11. Februar 2015)

Glück auf, also meiner Meinung nach ist die Zeichnung richtig, F ist  wie eine Zentrierung des Gabelschaftes im Lager zu betrachten, ähnlich dem der Funktion des Gabelkonuses. Ist bei anderen Steuersätzen auch aus alu. Darüber dürfte eine Art Distanzscheibe sein die das undercover nicht auf Lager oder Schale schleifen lässt. Das dieser "konus/zentrierring" festsitzt würde ich fast normal beschreiben. Mit leichten Schlägen auf das Gabelschaftende löst die Gabel in den meisten Fällen eigentlich.  Blöd ist nur manchmal wenn die Lagerschale bei diesen Schlägen mit kommt weil zu fest sitzt, aber das ist echt seltner.


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2015)

https://static.bike-components.de/c...tz-Ober-ec4173832e39af22dab856d34ab32e5b.jpeg

Ich bleib dabei: 

Undercover->adapterring in den undercover>o ring


----------



## nicbmxtb (12. Februar 2015)

Du legst sozusagen das undercover auf das lager dann den adapterring nullring und dann vorbau?  
Da dichtet der adapterring incl des nullringes bei dir?


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Februar 2015)

Nach dem Foto muss es von: Links nach Rechts und von oben nach unten.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2015)

Habs damals so versucht wie du es schreibst....

Da rutschte bei mir der adapterring am gabelschaft bis fast nach ganz unten durch....

Hau ich den undercover zuerst auf den gabelschaft und schiebe den adapterring dann durch den undercover, so wird der adapterring verhindert durchzurutschen....

Ich erinner mich aber vage daran, dass es  unterschiede bzgl. dem oberen teil (der reset steuersätze) gibt..
Vll liegen die unterschiedlichen erfahrungen genau hier begraben

Hab bei dem einen rad den K(8) verbaut. Der baut oben auf....

Kann sein, dass es bei deinem (integriertem) steuersatz anders ist...

Ich hab z.bsp auch kein spalt (von ca 1mm) wie es des öfterrn üblich ist...

Ich weiss, dass ich damals mit herrn koehn kommuniziert hab...

Ich kuck nachher mal ob ich die mail noch wieder finde


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Undercover unter den Adapterring kommt. Zumindest bei den "normalen" 1 1/8 Steuersätzen war die Abdeckung nur Zierde und Norbert hat sich lange geweigert, so was überhaupt mit anzubieten. Da sammelt sich nur Dreck drunter. Ich fahren an meinen Helius seit 6 Jahren ohne den Undercover. Hätte damals auch noch extra gekostet.


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2015)

stimmt, der undercover hat meist nur einen optischen zweck...ich glaub beim K8 dient er aber als "adapter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi5w (12. Februar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nach dem Foto muss es von: Links nach Rechts und von oben nach unten.
> 
> Grüße


Habe es auch so eingebaut. Das hat super funktioniert.

Grüße


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Februar 2015)

Volltreffer...





















13.5 Kilo


----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2015)

Marathon/CC-kurbel am Enduro? Sieht zwar geil aus, aber einsatzzweck etwas verfehlt....


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Februar 2015)

Ist die gleiche wie die Tune Kurbel. Laut Tune soll sie das aushalten.

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Februar 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Volltreffer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, gefällt mir sehr gut. Aber schau mal auf deine hintere Scheibe. Ist das evtl. noch eine 183er? Ich würde an der Stelle ein bißchen spacern. Ich finde den Überstand zu groß. Man sieht deutlich, das der Belag nicht richtig aufliegt.

Grüße


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Februar 2015)

Sehr geiler Aufbau!! Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Februar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Marathon/CC-kurbel am Enduro? Sieht zwar geil aus, aber einsatzzweck etwas verfehlt....



Du hast recht, das haben die sogar eingelasert. "Not for DH /Enduro."  Ich habe das vor dem Kauf nicht gewusst, finde das aber auch sehr seltsam. Heißt das jetzt, wenn ich beim CC an einen Berg komme, muss ich runter schieben? Wo zieht man die Grenzen? Und welche Rolle spielt das Gewicht? (Ich wiege keine 70 Kilo.) Ich denke, man muss etwas Augenmaß haben. Es wäre wohl keine gute Idee, die Kurbel an einem Bike für den Park zu verbauen, aber ich gehe nicht in den Park. Ich fahre vor allem technisch schwierige, verblockte Alpentouren, wo es oft mehr auf Technik als auf Geschwindigkeit ankommt, und auch mal einen leichten, angelegten Biketrail mit kleineren Kickern. Das sollte eine Kurbel, die sich Mountainbikekurbel schimpft wohl aushalten.



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ist die gleiche wie die Tune Kurbel. Laut Tune soll sie das aushalten.
> Grüße



Wie welche Tune? Ich glaube eigentlich nicht.



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, gefällt mir sehr gut. Aber schau mal auf deine hintere Scheibe. Ist das evtl. noch eine 183er? Ich würde an der Stelle ein bißchen spacern. Ich finde den Überstand zu groß. Man sieht deutlich, das der Belag nicht richtig aufliegt.
> Grüße



Sieht aus als ob, Du recht hast, muss ich mir nochmal anschauen. Danke.


----------



## n18bmn24 (15. Februar 2015)

Noch mal kurz zu dem Reset Steuersatz:
der Einbau mit dem neuen Adapterring hat deutlich einfacher und ohne Gewalt funktioniert. Optisch gleich zum vorherigen ist da wohl 1/10 mm weniger Material dran.
Zusammenbau wieder wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, anders würde es m. M. auch nicht passen.


----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Du hast recht, das haben die sogar eingelasert. "Not for DH /Enduro."  Ich habe das vor dem Kauf nicht gewusst, finde das aber auch sehr seltsam. Heißt das jetzt, wenn ich beim CC an einen Berg komme, muss ich runter schieben? Wo zieht man die Grenzen? Und welche Rolle spielt das Gewicht? (Ich wiege keine 70 Kilo.) Ich denke, man muss etwas Augenmaß haben. Es wäre wohl keine gute Idee, die Kurbel an einem Bike für den Park zu verbauen, aber ich gehe nicht in den Park. Ich fahre vor allem technisch schwierige, verblockte Alpentouren, wo es oft mehr auf Technik als auf Geschwindigkeit ankommt, und auch mal einen leichten, angelegten Biketrail mit kleineren Kickern. Das sollte eine Kurbel, die sich Mountainbikekurbel schimpft wohl aushalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mir die Kurbel auch schon angeschaut und wollte die verbauen, nur eben der Hinweis "Not for DH/Enduro" hat mich dann abgeschreckt die zu kaufen, der Plan war soviel wie möglich Teile aus "Made in Germany" zu verbauen...Wiege etwas mehr und will auch mal in Park damit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (15. Februar 2015)

Die ersten Bilder nach dem Aufbau und noch nicht die Finale- Version.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Februar 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wie welche Tune? Ich glaube eigentlich nicht



Okay, Fehler erkannt. War bei Tune auf der Seite und auch da ist die Smart Food für Enduro/DH nicht empfohlen.

Grüße


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Februar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Kurbel auch schon angeschaut und wollte die verbauen, nur eben der Hinweis "Not for DH/Enduro" hat mich dann abgeschreckt die zu kaufen, der Plan war soviel wie möglich Teile aus "Made in Germany" zu verbauen...Wiege etwas mehr und will auch mal in Park damit..


Ich war gerade nochmal auf der BOR HP. Den Hinweis findet man dort auch - wenn man ihn sucht, quasi im Kleingedruckten... Seltsamerweise aber nicht bei der baugleichen Fatbike Variante. 
Insgesamt wirklich etwas unseriös. Zum einen denke ich, dass bei einem ordentlichen alpinen Marathon mit einem Hardtail schon ordentliche Lastspitzen verglichen mit einem 160 mm Fully anfallen können. Zum anderen finde ich die Abgrenzung sehr unsauber. Downhill wäre noch verständlich, aber Enduro? Dann fahre ich eben All Mountain... Wenn Enduro und Downhill Rennen gemeint sein sollen, wäre es auch noch nachvollziehbar aber so ist die Formulierung wirklich seltsam. Meine Meinung...


----------



## bobbycar (17. Februar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hallo Shimon,
> 
> na dann möchte ich dir zu dem Super Kauf mal als erstes gratulieren. So, und nun zu deinen Punkten:
> 
> ...


Was denn nun? Vivid mit M/M oder L/L? 
*x-fusion is nicht zu bekommen


----------



## suoixon (17. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt habe L/L aber noch nicht gefahren 
Hier die Mail die ich bekommen habe als ich fragte ob M/M passt.


> Hi Johannes,
> 
> 
> da ist dein Tune leider nicht ganz optimal.
> ...


----------



## Chucknorman (19. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand schon etwas genaueres über ein neues/weiteres Ion 16?

Habe vor Tagen bei N angefragt zwecks Taylor Made Rahmen  im Stil des Ions  von Chris Porter und bekam als Antwort zurück, dass ich mich doch etwas gedulden soll da sie spätestens bis zum Tag der offenen Tür ein Rad mit selbem Konzept anbieten werden.

Auf der Facebook Seite von Mojo ist heute auch schon ein Ausschnitt des Rads zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (28. Februar 2015)

So Leute, hier meine Endversion 

Noch erledigt:

- AM Protection Folie am Unterrohr
- Slik Decals auf Pike, Monarch, Kurbel
- Blaue Schrauben wo es geht 
- Blaue Lagerendkappe an der Wippe
- Blaue Nicolai Logo Decals
- Kettenstrebenschutz aus 26 Zoll Schläuchen (voll altmodisch nene) 





































Jetzt darf es sich bald austoben


----------



## Seneca02 (28. Februar 2015)

Saustark, hätte vielleicht auch den King nehmen sollen, der ist wirklich toll!


----------



## der-gute (28. Februar 2015)

dafür is der Spank Vorbau nicht gerade für seine Stabilität bekannt...


----------



## 1_killer (28. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch!!! 
Tip top und viel liebe zum Detail - bis auf den gebastelten Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## Simbl (28. Februar 2015)

Und bei 11 Fach brauchste den Schlauch echt nicht. Da reicht das Nicolai Standard Teil aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2015)

1_killer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> Tip top und viel liebe zum Detail - bis auf den gebastelten Kettenstrebenschutz.



Naja, der hat zumindest noch die bessere Laufradgröße   

G.


----------



## Maxed (28. Februar 2015)

@der-gute: Dann hab ich schlechte Karten, hab den an fast allen meiner Räder  Ne also bei mir halten sie bis jetzt ohne Probleme 

@Simbl: Wahrscheinlich hast du recht, hab ich aber schon immer so gemacht, und hab n besseres Gefühl dabei 

@LB Jörg: Genau


----------



## Martin1508 (1. März 2015)

So, nach diversen Verzögerungen, hier die ersten gemachten Arbeiten. Laufräder kommen Montag oder Dienstag. Dann sollte es alsbald fertig sein.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2015)

Das wird geil Maddin


----------



## wildbiker (1. März 2015)

...meinz wird geiler, hrhrhr...*duckundweg*..., nee spass...ion16 sind schon alle echt fette karren...
Einer ne Idee wo ich eine rote hope bremse herkrieg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (2. März 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Einer ne Idee wo ich eine rote hope bremse herkrieg?



Habe ich auch lange geschaut, soll eine Sonderedition geben das Jahr, aber die war nirgends lieferbar. Oder sie ist schon ausverkauft. BC hat aber jede Menger Ersatzteile in Rot und ich finde, das könnte fast noch besser kommen als komplett rot. Z. B. nur die Abdeckung der Kolben rot an einem schwarzen Sattel... Fein!


----------



## Martin1508 (5. März 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen!






















Sitzeprobe war erfolgreich. Einstellungsfahrten gehen morgen und am Wochenende los. Ich finde es sehr geil. Bessere Bilder kommen noch.

Grüße


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2015)

wat sin dat fü komische Pneus?


----------



## Martin1508 (5. März 2015)

Mavic Quest 2.4. Waren dabei! Kommen aber nächste Woche Magic Mary (VR) und Hans Dampf (HR) tubeless drauf.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. März 2015)

@wildbiker wegen roter Hope Bremse:
Frag mal bei #Simon Bikes in Krofdorf nach, der hat an einem Neubike im Verkaufsraum eine verbaut. Viell.kriegst du die.
Simon Bikes
Fohnbachstr.2
Wettenberg 35435
064-198-48685
[email protected]


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf den LRS und Vorbau, ziemlich cool.


----------



## numinisflo (7. März 2015)

Mir gefällt die Kombination aus raw+ schwarzer Druckstrebe sehr gut.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. März 2015)

Laufräder sind inzwischen entlabelt! Sieht viel besser aus. Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Laufräder sind inzwischen entlabelt! Sieht viel besser aus. Gruss



Na das is schon besser.

Aber bei mavic ist es doch so, das wenn du die Sticker abmachst, verlierst du die Garantie, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (7. März 2015)

gelten die Sticker als "tragendes Element" ???


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2015)

pillehille schrieb:


> gelten die Sticker als "tragendes Element" ???


bei manchen mavics vielleicht schon.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. März 2015)

Ja, es gab einen Strichcode auf den Felgen. Der Sticker war die Hölle beim Entfernen;-) Ich habe heute erfahren, dass ich damit alle Garantieansprüche verloren habeWTF?! Fingernägel sind von abknibbeln auch hin. Shit happens!


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ja, es gab einen Strichcode auf den Felgen. Der Sticker war die Hölle beim Entfernen;-) Ich habe heute erfahren, dass ich damit alle Garantieansprüche verloren habeWTF?! Fingernägel sind von abknibbeln auch hin. Shit happens!



sag ich ja.

 na dann ab zur maniküre .
Könnte dir da nen nette Dame aus Fernost empfehlen. die macht das ganz hervorragend .


----------



## Martin1508 (8. März 2015)

Mit happy end? ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (8. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bis auf den LRS und Vorbau, ziemlich cool.



Ach Hasi, was hast du denn gegen meinen geliebten Syntace Megaforce?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Mit happy end? ;-)


das liegt dann an dir 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ach Hasi, was hast du denn gegen meinen geliebten Syntace Megaforce?



Der sieht einfach nicht gut aus


----------



## Martin1508 (9. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Der sieht einfach nicht gut aus



Na ja, sagen wir mal so. Er ist eher teutonisch schlicht vom Design aber verlässlich. Ich halte es bei manchen Sachen wie der Erfinder des Mini: "Form follows function". Ich hab es ja nicht so mit Bling Bling
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2015)

Nix einreden lassen. Der Megaforce sieht top aus 
Bis ins Detail schlichte, einfache, perfekte optische und funktionale Performance...und er ist schwarz 

G.


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Der sieht einfach nicht gut aus




  Für mich einer der schönsten Vorbauten, ...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und er ist schwarz


----------



## Martin1508 (9. März 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Für mich einer der schönsten Vorbauten, ...



Genau!


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Für mich einer der schönsten Vorbauten, ...



 Okay das stimmt es gibt noch hässlichere.

Will hier auch niemandem was einreden, aber was wäre ein bike wenn es nichts zu meckern gibt .


----------



## Timmy35 (9. März 2015)

Ich kann dich schon verstehen, obwohl ich an allen meinen Rädern Syntace-Vorbauten habe. Es sind halt seelenlose Taiwan-Produkte, die besser zu einem Liteville passen. Von den Firmenphilosophie passt ein Tune- oder Hope-Vorbau natürlich besser zu einem Nicolai. Aber technisch sind die Syntace-Produkte top und über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und hässlich finde ich sie auch nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich schon verstehen, obwohl ich an allen meinen Rädern Syntace-Vorbauten habe. Es sind halt seelenlose Taiwan-Produkte, die besser zu einem Liteville passen. Von den Firmenphilosophie passt ein Tune- oder Hope-Vorbau natürlich besser zu einem Nicolai. Aber technisch sind die Syntace-Produkte top und über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und hässlich finde ich sie auch nicht.


Habe auch nie etwas gegen das technische gesagt. Bin halt sehr eigen in meinem Geschmack


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Okay das stimmt es gibt noch hässlichere.




Wenn du nochmal was gegen den Vorbau sagst.....


----------



## Seneca02 (9. März 2015)

Es gibt halt auch verdammt wenig Alternativen, zumindest in 35mm. Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meinen 50er Thomson (bin vom Oberkörper halt ziemlich kurz) aber außer dem langweiligen Syntace und den übertrieben gelaserten Hope und Spank Dingern gibts echt wenig :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (9. März 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal was gegen den Vorbau sagst.....



Ich hoffe er wird mit Syntace-Vorbauten oder wenigstens UFO ST Rahmen "gesteinigt" ?


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal was gegen den Vorbau sagst.....



Okay ich bin ja schon ruhig 



Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er wird mit Syntace-Vorbauten oder wenigstens UFO ST Rahmen "gesteinigt" ?



Gevorbaut quasi.


----------



## jester81 (9. März 2015)

sorry das ich kurz reinplatze. aber könnt ihr mir sagen, welcher Film das ist? ich sitze hier gerade auf der Arbeit und werde schon komisch angeguckt, weil ich nicht aufhören kann zu lachen.


----------



## Seneca02 (9. März 2015)

Das Leben des Brian (Monty Python)


----------



## trailterror (9. März 2015)

Find den syntace auch net besonders geil, fahr ihn aber auch an 2 rädern, aus den hier angesprochenen gründen.
Er ist schlicht, einfach aber gut, stabil und hält...es gibt ihn in unendlichen längen (in kleinen schritten). Dazu flip flop montierbar. Ein einfaches konzept, was aufgeht...
Gibt halt auch net viel mit 6' neigung....
Mir fällt da lediglich den FSA gravity Gap ein


----------



## Martin1508 (9. März 2015)

Ihr seid die geilsten. Komme gerade vom Biken (der Syntace hat mal wieder gehalten;-)) und zieh mir gerade die letzten Beiträge rein. Zum wegschmeißen

Grüße


----------



## tommi101 (9. März 2015)

Hi zusammen..
Auch hier mal im modellspezifischen Thread mal mein neues 16er.
Fährt sich erwartungsgemäß top. Auch vom klettern her bin ich überrascht wie gut es steile Rampen hinauf geht.
Gestern im Deister gewesen und bin schlichtweg begeistert 
Der hässliche Megaforce wird noch getauscht - gegen einen 50er Megaforce


----------



## Seneca02 (10. März 2015)

bin gerade über einen Bericht des neuen Mojos gestolpert und möchte euch das natürlich nicht vorenthalten:
http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...-to-offer-a-unique-new-suspension-bike-326173


----------



## Touri (11. März 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> bin gerade über einen Bericht des neuen Mojos gestolpert und möchte euch das natürlich nicht vorenthalten:
> http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...-to-offer-a-unique-new-suspension-bike-326173




Danke - Artikel und das Vertriebsmodell von Mojo ist echt sehr interessant!!

Mann,
das Ding würde ich gerne mal fahren, einfach nur ums mal zu probieren!!
(hab ja schon einen langen XL-Rahmen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touri (11. März 2015)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen..
> Auch hier mal im modellspezifischen Thread mal mein neues 16er.
> Fährt sich erwartungsgemäß top. Auch vom klettern her bin ich überrascht wie gut es steile Rampen hinauf geht.
> Gestern im Deister gewesen und bin schlichtweg begeistert
> Der hässliche Megaforce wird noch getauscht - gegen einen 50er Megaforce



und wo wir gerade bei tollen ION-Teilen sind: Das Teil hier gefällt mir auch SEHR gut!!


----------



## Martin1508 (11. März 2015)

So, hier die finale Version der Höllenmaschine. Bin absolut begeistert. Das Helius habe ich ja schon geliebt aber das Ion kann irgendwie alles ein bißchen besser.


----------



## Seneca02 (11. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, hier die finale Version der Höllenmaschine. Bin absolut begeistert. Das Helius habe ich ja schon geliebt aber das Ion kann irgendwie alles ein bißchen besser.


 
Geht mir irgendwie genauso. Sieht übrigens wirklich stark aus jetzt der Gerät, was so ein Par Aufkleber weniger ausmachen  Einzig die komplett schwarze Gabel mag mir nicht so wirklich gefallen


----------



## suoixon (11. März 2015)

Meines ist auch gerade fertig geworden.
Bei dem Licht spare ich mir aber das Foto. (wird nachgereicht )


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, hier die finale Version der Höllenmaschine. Bin absolut begeistert. Das Helius habe ich ja schon geliebt aber das Ion kann irgendwie alles ein bißchen besser.



Ja schon viel schöner, die Sticker, die Reifen und der Background.
bei der zu schwarzen Gabel muss ich seneca02 recht geben.

Liegt aber auch am hintergrund, malste die selber ?


Aber in M sieht das ion immernoch am geilsten aus 

Haste ne E4 dran?

Für den LRS haste aber hoffentlich nen guten Preis bezahlt


----------



## Martin1508 (12. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ja schon viel schöner, die Sticker, die Reifen und der Background.
> bei der zu schwarzen Gabel muss ich seneca02 recht geben.
> _Danke, dass es gefällt. Also, ich fühle mich sau wohl auf dem Bock. Die Gabel hat mich innerhalb von 100Km überzeugt. Preis/Leistung wirklich top. _
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2015)

Ahh das hat etwas gedauert um die versteckten Antworten zu finden 

Ahh M4-Sattel, hab mich schon gewundert.

"Preis okay" für den LRS, hört sich aber nicht so gut an


----------



## Shimon (13. März 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mein ION 16 jetzt einpaar Tage und bin viel am fahren.
> In meinen Ion ist der DB CS verbaut. Der Dämpfer macht seine Sache ganz gut aber ich vermutlich noch nicht ganz (bezogen auf den Dämpfer)
> ...




Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Steh wie der Ochse vor dem Berg.


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2015)

voll auf!
dann das setting einstellen.

Ich: 178cm ca.92kg ION16 M

numeric'13 Settings
92kg HV-Can
160psi
30%sag
LSR 14
HSR 1
LSC 8
HSC 2
1x Spacer large
Ohne HV can lässt de halt den Spacer weg.


----------



## Shimon (14. März 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Voll auf ist dann alles auf minus stellen? In der Anleitung von Cane Creek heißt es gegen Uhrzeigersinn nur nicht wie auf den Dämpfer geschaut wird und ob dann voll auf ist.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. März 2015)

Moin, und das Setting ist echt gut. Fahre es auch so. Nur die LSR war mir zu schnell und da habe ich noch 2 Klicks dazu gegeben. Evtl. auch noch zwei Klicks bei der LSC da er schon noch ganz schön wippt. Montiert den DB mit Piggy am rear End. Die Schmierung ist deutlich besser dann.


----------



## boesA_moench (16. März 2015)

Update 2015: 
















- DB CS
- Magura MT7 

Vielen Dank nochmal an guru39 für den Hammer Geilen und schnellen Service! Die 300 KM nach HD lohnen sich immer wieder 

Freu mich auf das Puff Treffen


----------



## rattinio_ks (16. März 2015)

@ *boesA_moench*

Wie ist dein erste Eindruck von der MT 7?


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2015)

Beste Bremse wo gibt in Galaxis


----------



## andi.f.1809 (16. März 2015)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Update 2015:
> - DB CS
> - Magura MT7
> 
> ...



Ich find das Bike mit der Farbkombi genial.
Der Aufbau ist natürlich auch top.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. März 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Beste Bremse wo gibt in Galaxis



Also wenn Magura es schafft einen schönen und ergonomisch besseren Griff herzustellen, ist das ohne wenn und aber meine nächste Bremse. Bin beim Rainer probegeritten und habe ernsthaft noch nie so eine abartige Bremsleistung "Out of Box" gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (21. März 2015)

So, bin heute endlich mal zur Erstbefahrung/Einsaurunde gekommen (schon schlimm wenn man mehrere Bikes hat  ). 

Bin mit dem M Rahmen + kurzen Vorbau bei 1.75m und 85 SL super zufrieden, die 150er KS reicht exakt aus.

Ich hab jetzt mal die Low Einstellung gelassen und konnte daran auch bergauf nichts großartig negatives feststellen. War richtig überrascht wie einfach das Teil aufs Hinterrad geht (was wohl auch mit am Gewicht liegt). Insgesamt fährt sich das Ion aber einfach nur harmonisch und GEIL


----------



## tommi101 (21. März 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> So, bin heute endlich mal zur Erstbefahrung/Einsaurunde gekommen (_*schon schlimm wenn man mehrere Bikes hat  ). *_
> 
> Bin mit dem M Rahmen + kurzen Vorbau bei 1.75m und 85 SL super zufrieden, die 150er KS reicht exakt aus.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal die Low Einstellung gelassen und konnte daran auch bergauf nichts großartig negatives feststellen. War richtig überrascht wie einfach das Teil aufs Hinterrad geht (was wohl auch mit am Gewicht liegt). Insgesamt fährt sich das Ion aber einfach nur harmonisch und GEIL



Welches gefällt Dir denn nun besser, schwarz/blau oder blau/schwarz ? 
Die beiden Bikes fahren ja quasi im selben Einsatzbereich. Die V2-Banshees werden ja im allgemeinen immer sehr hoch gelobt, zumindest was Bergab-Qualitäten angeht.


----------



## wildbiker (21. März 2015)

Bzgl. Bremse, noch nicht ganz schlüssig, letztes Bauteil was noch fehlt, welche Bremse es werden wird, aktuell in der Auswahl Hope E4 Evo oder Trickstuff The Cleg 4 (fährt letztere vlt. einer am Ion16?).


----------



## Maxed (21. März 2015)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Welches gefällt Dir denn nun besser, schwarz/blau oder blau/schwarz ?
> Die beiden Bikes fahren ja quasi im selben Einsatzbereich. Die V2-Banshees werden ja im allgemeinen immer sehr hoch gelobt, zumindest was Bergab-Qualitäten angeht.


Das da nun 2 Fullys mit *fast* (Spitty mit 2x10) dem gleichen Einsatzgebiet stehen ist leider eine längere Geschichte  Kurz: Das Ion war geplant und das Spitty kam dank Rahmenbruch meines alten Tourenfullys. Sicherlich ein Luxusproblem, aber man bedenke: n + 1 

@ wildbiker: Ich kann dir nur sagen das ich mit der XTR Trail sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> So, bin heute endlich mal zur Erstbefahrung/Einsaurunde gekommen (schon schlimm wenn man mehrere Bikes hat  ).
> 
> Bin mit dem M Rahmen + kurzen Vorbau bei 1.75m und 85 SL super zufrieden, die 150er KS reicht exakt aus.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal die Low Einstellung gelassen und konnte daran auch bergauf nichts großartig negatives feststellen. War richtig überrascht wie einfach das Teil aufs Hinterrad geht (was wohl auch mit am Gewicht liegt). Insgesamt fährt sich das Ion aber einfach nur harmonisch und GEIL



Habter ne Stadtrunde gedreht? Hab euch an der Ampel stehen sehen und gewunken. Aber du hattest nur Augen für dein ION 

G.


----------



## Maxed (21. März 2015)

Nene  Waren nach dem Trailshreddern und Bikebouldern in der City und haben uns ein Eis gegönnt


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2015)

Was ihr wart Vormittag unterwegs...da schläft man aus am Samstag  Die Jugend von heute ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. März 2015)

Hä? Sonntags pennt man aus. Wir haben Samstag Mittag den Kater vom Freitag mit nem Konterbier beim Frühschoppen behandelt.


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hä? Sonntags pennt man aus. Wir haben Samstag Mittag den Kater vom Freitag mit nem Konterbier beim Frühschoppen behandelt.



Man merkt das du jünger bist als (wie) ich... Konterbier gabs schon Freitags 

Bei uns hieß das aber nicht ausschlafen sondern Koma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. März 2015)

Ich seh schon...ohne mich geht's nicht


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2015)

Der Koma Doc


----------



## Martin1508 (22. März 2015)

GASMANN!


----------



## der-gute (22. März 2015)

Manche sagen auch "oh Gott"
wenn sie mich sehen


----------



## boesA_moench (22. März 2015)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> @ *boesA_moench*
> 
> Wie ist dein erste Eindruck von der MT 7?



BFO = Dampfhammer
MT7 = Wurfanker

Das schöne ist an der MT7 Sie hat Power ohne Ende und ist trotzdem gut dosierbar .


----------



## wildbiker (27. März 2015)

Eigentlich alle teile längst bestellt. Nur gibt mit den laufrädern (spank Spike Enduro rot) und Innenlager ( reset gxp rot) lieferprobleme lt. Onlinehändler. Woran liegts, wartet jm. auch ewig auf irgendwelche teile? Die Wartezeit nervt. Daher geht Aufbau und teile sammeln schleppend voran. Bissl was is aber da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (28. März 2015)

Bei mir hat es sich von Noevember bis März gezogen


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2015)

Wo bin ich? Riiiichtisch! D.dorf Flughafen. In 1 1/2 Stunden geht's nach Alicante für ne Woche.






Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2015)

Viel Spaß 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2015)

Danke! Werde ich haben. Freue mich wie Bolle, muss nur noch die blöde Erkältung in den Griff bekommen. Gruß


----------



## guru39 (28. März 2015)

bon voyage.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2015)

So jetzt uffgepasst. Gehört hier zwar nicht hin aber ich muss es loswerden. Also, den Post von heute Morgen habt ihr ja evtl. gesehen. Ich gutgelaunt von Düsseldorf nach Alicante zum Biken. Piloten waren auch gut drauf, sind also heile angekommen, ich und mein Ion. Am Hotel schnappe ich mir den Bike Koffer und fange an mein Schätzchen zusammen zu bauen. Bis hierhin alles gut. Bei den Laufrädern fange ich an zu stutzen und mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter. Die scheiß Steckachsen -BEIDE- liegen noch in der Werkzeugschale am Montageständer zu Hause im Sauerland. FUCK!!! Der kack Bikeladen am Ort kann mir keine Achsen besorgen. Zum Glück kommt morgen noch eine Maschine aus Düsseldorf und mein heiß geliebtes Weib übergibt morgen früh die Achsen an einen anderen Biker und ich kann sie morgen Nachmittag in Empfang nehmen. Wird mich das ein oder andere Bier für den Bikerkollegen kosten. Meine Frau ist da anspruchsloser. Sie will wieder nur meinem Körper;-)


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2015)




----------



## der-gute (29. März 2015)

Altaaaaa, was machst du?
Und wieso baust du die Steckachsen zum Transport nicht ein???


----------



## Martin1508 (29. März 2015)

Tja, wenn ich das alles wüsste, hätte ich es anders gemacht. Aus Fehlern lernt man;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. März 2015)

Der neue Film von  Regisseur Martin1508, ab 01.April in allen Kinos von Allicante:
" Steckachsen allein zu Haus"
Starring: Nicolai Ion- verweint und abgelegt. :,D

￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (29. März 2015)

Zu geil! Kann mir gerade gut vorstellen wie Du hysterisch den Bikekoffer bis in alle Nähte nach den Achsen abgesucht hast.

Das Cruzcampo wird doppelt gut schmecken wenn der Typ mit den Achsen um die Ecke kommt.
Ich hoffe wir lesen hier noch mehr Kurzgeschichten aus Alicante..


----------



## Martin1508 (29. März 2015)

Gerade angekommen! Jetzt kann es losgehen;-)


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/29/97ab918c119b7ae899d190d48e81712d.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Gerade angekommen! Jetzt kann es losgehen;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. März 2015)

Na jetzt aber!
Fahr ein paar Runden in der Sonne für uns mit, denn hier:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. März 2015)

Ich hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt:


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2015)

sehr geile Farbkombi


----------



## Martin1508 (31. März 2015)

Jap! Sehr schön!


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2015)

Schließe ich mich an.

Sehr schön!


----------



## hoschi2007 (1. April 2015)

du hast doch letztens erst etwas grünes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (1. April 2015)

alter schwede sepp, geile kombo. genauso wie dein helius am davor


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. April 2015)

Danke Leute 

Das grüne ist ja auch noch im Stall... Als großer Bruder (20)


----------



## psychoo2 (1. April 2015)

Sehr geile Kombi !! Gratuliere zum ION


----------



## b0nsei (2. April 2015)

oh ja top kombi!!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. April 2015)

Danke!! Jetzt geht's es hoffentlich bald ans Aufbauen, wenn alle Teile da sind.

Und dann wieder seit Oktober zum ersten Mal aufs Rad - nach Schlüsselbeintrümmerbruch 
Ich hoffe ich kann überhaupt noch fahren!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. April 2015)

Noch zwei Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (2. April 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> oh ja top kombi!!!!



na das wäre doch auch ne Kombi für dich Basti ? Und kostengünstig um zu setzen....Ich würd Dir schleifen helfen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (2. April 2015)

Immer wieder schön, die Verarbeitung zu beäugen.


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2015)

Wippe und Hinterbau sind farblich unterschiedlich, oder?

die Farbkombi is turbo!

Wobei ich Imme mehr Gefallen an Titan elox bekomm..


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wippe und Hinterbau sind farblich unterschiedlich, oder?
> 
> die Farbkombi is turbo!
> 
> Wobei ich Imme mehr Gefallen an Titan elox bekomm..



Ja, das liegt an dem Unterschied von frästeilen zu alurohren.
Man sieht den unterschied auch am yoke. Da aber weniger, da dort ja glasperlgestrahlt wird und der ULH nicht.


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. April 2015)

Richtig gut, welche Gabel (Farbe) kommt dran?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. April 2015)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Richtig gut, welche Gabel (Farbe) kommt dran?


Da war ich tootaaal einfallsreich... ne schwarze Pike! Der Rest wird eh ziemlich schwarz. Der Rahmen soll im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (4. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie viel SAG fahrt ihr denn an euren ION`s mit Monarch (tune L/L) ? 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## tommi101 (4. April 2015)

Momentan 25-28% (88Kg), passt mir ganz gut bei Touren im Mittelgebirge.


----------



## suoixon (4. April 2015)

Fahr beim Vivid 33%.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. April 2015)

So, da bin ich wieder da und hatte eine Woche richtig Spass mit meinem Ion. Hier mal nen kleines Beweisfoto der blühenden Landschaften Spaniens;-) ich bin der in Türkis mit den schicken Socken;-)







Hier mal paar Erfahrungswerte nach 400Km und 7500Hm.

Ion 16: Rahmen geht richtig gut und ist echt nochmal ein Sprung gegenüber dem Helius. Hinterbau geht deutlich besser. Spricht sensibel an, steht aber gut im Federweg. Man hat zu jederzeit bergab ein überlegenes Gefühl. In Kombi mit dem CCDBAir eine echte Macht und auch der flache Lenkwinkel tut sein Übriges dazu. Ansonsten war ich über die Uphill Eigenschaften sehr angenehm überrascht. Täglich min. 1.200 Hm wurden problemlos erklommen und ich hatte nie das Gefühl, an steilen Rampen im Federweg zu hängen. Hier ist der Helius deutlich unterlegen.

Pike RCT3: Hier bin ich froh, dass ich auf den Guru gehört habe. Preis/Leistung ist bei der Gabel top und auch die Performance stimmt. Im Vergleich zum Helius fährt man das ION mit vielmehr Druck auf dem VR. Also habe ich der Pike im Vergleich zur Fox 36 im Helius einiges mehr an Druckstufe gegeben und ein Token verbaut. So eingestellt ist sie ne super Gabel im ruppig/felsigen Terrain von Alicante.

Mavic Crossmax XL: Die Laufräder sind ja nicht bei allen auf Gegenliebe gestoßen aber ich kann nach der recht anspruchsvollen Woche nichts negatives sagen. Rundlauf noch immer wie am ersten Tag (Habe ich schon anders bei anderen LR erlebt). Lagerqualität scheint sehr gut zu sein. Laufen auf jeden Fall sehr sahnig. Einige meckern über das entstehende Lagerspiel. Dies kann kinderleicht und absolut zuverlässig mit dem mitgelieferten Schlüssel eingestellt werden und ist nach dem Nachstellen auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Lediglich etwas mehr Steifigkeit würde ich mir bei meinen schlanken 90 Kilo (nackig) wünschen. Die verbaute Reifenkombi HR Hans Dampf PS und VR Magic Mary TS schlauchlos mit Milch hat voll überzeugt. Schwalbe scheint 2015 etwas an der Mischung gedreht zu haben, da Stolleneinrisse nicht im Ansatz zu sehen sind. Auch der Verschleiß hält sich in Grenzen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen hatte ich auch keinen Plattfuß.

Sram XX1: Top! Unauffällig in der Funktion und mit nem 30er Blatt völlig ausreichend. Das von Nicolai verbaute 32er Blatt beim 650b wäre mir zu knackig.

Hope M4 mit Tech3 Hebeln: Meine Lebensversicherung! Mit Sinterbelägen und 203/180 Rotor immer zur Stelle, und nicht in die Knie zu zwingen. Die Saint am Downhiller ist zwar etwas bissiger aber die Standfestigkeit und der geringe Verschleiß der Hope ist legendär.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder da und hatte eine Woche richtig Spass mit meinem Ion. Hier mal nen kleines Beweisfoto der blühenden Landschaften Spaniens;-) ich bin der in Türkis mit den schicken Socken;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Socken sind geil


----------



## rzOne20 (8. April 2015)

hattest du vor dem helius auch noch ein anderes enduro als vergleich?


PS: diese socken! oh mann, hört auf mit dem scheiß!!!


----------



## Martin1508 (8. April 2015)

Na ja, die Socken. Da gibt es eine Gegend mit echt lästigen Sandmücken. Die Stiche nerven dann mehrere Tage. An diesem Tag war dieser Trail auf dem Plan.

Also die letzten Bikes in historischer Reihenfolge. Alles Bikes fürs schwere Geläuf:

- Rotwild RFR 01
- Intense Uzzi SLX
- Rotwild RFR 06
- Specialized Enduro
- Nicolai Helius AM
- Nicolai Ion 16


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2015)

net moina


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2015)

Sehr schöne Farbkombi! Erinnert mich an ein anderes Ion  Sollte ich mir sorgen machen? 

Da bin ich mal auf das Komplettbike gespannt


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal auf das Komplettbike gespannt



Do hosch


----------



## Shimon (9. April 2015)

Ohhhh....schicker Aufbau und die Bremse erst!
Die Bremse ist auch bald an meinem Rad und ich bin so gespannt.


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2015)

Schön dezenter Aufbau  Ein schwarzer Sattel wär noch stimmiger, bleibt der so?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2015)

Hammermäßig! Das blau elox mit schwarz kommt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2015)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hammermäßig! Das blau elox mit schwarz kommt gut!



Ist es nicht ehr schwarz mit blau elox?


Schicker Hobel, bis auf die Pedale.


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ehr schwarz mit blau elox?
> 
> 
> Schicker Hobel, bis auf die Pedale.



Würd ich auch sagen


----------



## rattinio_ks (9. April 2015)

Ich find's auch gut!  Werde es am Wochenende ausgiebig testen und dann berichten.

Pedalen wollte ich mal probieren, hatte ich noch nie, angeblich stabil und nicht so schwer. 

@Guru: Dankeschön. Good Job! Superschnell!


----------



## rattinio_ks (9. April 2015)

Achso, Sattel bleibt erst ma. ... was mentales ...


----------



## 1_killer (10. April 2015)

Schicker Aufbau!
In die Pedale solltest Du aber nicht soooo große Erwartungen setzen.
Der Aufbau bzw. die Lager der Dinger sind mehr als billig.
Leicht sind sie aber - das stimmt.

Habe meine nach kuzer Zeit gegen die RF Atlas ausgetauscht.
Da liegen Welten zwischen...

Viel Spaß bei der Jungfernfahrt!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ehr schwarz mit blau elox?
> 
> 
> Schicker Hobel, bis auf die Pedale.


Ja ja ja! Hast ja recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (10. April 2015)

1_killer schrieb:


> Schicker Aufbau!
> In die Pedale solltest Du aber nicht soooo große Erwartungen setzen.
> Der Aufbau bzw. die Lager der Dinger sind mehr als billig.
> Leicht sind sie aber - das stimmt.
> ...




Jo die Pedale hab ich auch schon probiert. Lager liefen bei mir nach 3 Monaten rauh und noch viel schlimmer, meine Schuhe haben wahnsinnig gequietscht, da die immer an der Achsmutter gerieben haben....
Jetzt hat sie meine Tochter


----------



## Maxed (10. April 2015)

Ich fahr auch am Ion die Nukeproof Electron, und möchte keine anderen mehr. Die Dinger schaun gut aus, sind leicht, wiegen wenig, lassen sich leicht nachfetten und kosten n Appel und n Ei. Und das beste, man kann soviel Steine schrammen wie man will, Kratzer sieht man nicht


----------



## Moritz3788 (10. April 2015)

Moin moin, da sind ja in letzter zeit einige sehr schicke Exemplare zur ion Familie dazu gekommen! Ich liebe meinen Hobel immer mehr, allerdings bin ich grad krank und hab zeit Sachen zu bestellen  
Jetzt meine Frage an euch, fährt jemand das ion mit klickern? 
Und wenn ja wie sind die Eindrücke, gerade im downhill!?
Ich bin noch nie Klicker am mtb Gefahren und bin da etwas skeptisch!

Schönen Tag erstmal, geht biken wenn ihr könnt das Wetter ist ja genial


----------



## Martin1508 (10. April 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch am Ion die Nukeproof Electron, und möchte keine anderen mehr. Die Dinger schaun gut aus,* sind leicht, wiegen wenig, *lassen sich leicht nachfetten und kosten n Appel und n Ei. Und das beste, man kann soviel Steine schrammen wie man will, Kratzer sieht man nicht



;-);-);-)


----------



## Seneca02 (10. April 2015)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Moin moin, da sind ja in letzter zeit einige sehr schicke Exemplare zur ion Familie dazu gekommen! Ich liebe meinen Hobel immer mehr, allerdings bin ich grad krank und hab zeit Sachen zu bestellen
> Jetzt meine Frage an euch, fährt jemand das ion mit klickern?
> Und wenn ja wie sind die Eindrücke, gerade im downhill!?
> Ich bin noch nie Klicker am mtb Gefahren und bin da etwas skeptisch!
> ...




Jo fahre das ION mit Clickies, nun ja ich finde das Bike recht effizient und daher gefallen mir die Klickpedale besser als die Flats, gerade bei Zwischenanstiegen. Aber auch bergab fühle ich mich mit den Klickpedalen sicherer, das Ganze ist natürlich Geschackssache.
Am Besten einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. April 2015)

Hey, erstmal danke für den Eindruck! hast du dich mit den Klickern schon mal gelegt?


----------



## Seneca02 (11. April 2015)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Hey, erstmal danke für den Eindruck! hast du dich mit den Klickern schon mal gelegt?



Naja halt nicht öfter oder seltener als mit Flats  Aber ich bin Klicker gewöhnt, fahre seit 98 damit rum, mal mehr mal weniger. Grundsätzlich finde ich die MTB Klicker (SPD) schlechter als die aktuellen Rennradsysteme, aber das ist halt einfach den relativ kleinen Cleats geschuldet, die man auch nicht größer machen kann, sofern man die Schuhe "wandertauglich" halten will...


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. April 2015)

Na ich denke dann muss ich es mal ausprobieren, das Gelände in meiner Umgebung ist recht unterschiedlich, da könnten sie schon hilfreich sein!
Meine Bedenken liegen darin bei einem Sturz an meinem bike fest zuhängen, bin immer froh wenn ich es dann nicht mehr zwischen meinen Beinen hab
Wie steht es damit?


----------



## 1_killer (11. April 2015)

Da brauchste eigentlich keine Sorge zu haben. Die funktionieren ähnlich wie ne Skibindung. Kommt halt auch darauf an, wie hoch die Auslösespannung eingestellt ist. Bin noch nie am Bike kleben geblieben. Als "Anfänger" kann es aber nicht schaden das Absteigen zu üben.
Bin nur einmal stumpf an einer Ampel umgefallen, als sich ein Steinchen im Cleat verkeilt hatte...  ;o)


----------



## Joshua60 (11. April 2015)

Ich habe meine Klickies ganz lose eingestellt. Ansonsten muss man das Röllali beherrschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (11. April 2015)

Willst du mit den Clickies auch springen? Dann eher nicht so leicht einstellen, so dass sie nicht ungewollt aufgehen. Außerdem darauf achten, die Version zu kaufen, die nicht nach oben auslöst, sondern nur zur Seite (gibt da 2 verschiedene Cleat-Varianten von Shimano).
Ach ja und bei den Pedalen selbst sind für Anfänger welche mit kleinem Käfig besser geeignet, weil man da einfach leichter reinkommt....


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2015)

Beim DH und auf schnellen Trails denke ich auch immer wieder über Clickpedale nach. Vor allem im Verblockten mit Geschwindigkeit erhoff ich mir nen Vorteil...da schüttelts mich manchmal extrem aufm Pedal rum.

Noch fahr ich abet überall Flatpedale, sogar am Crosser


----------



## Martin1508 (11. April 2015)

Ich bin früher Cleats gefahren und fahre seit 5 Jahren nur noch Flat. Geht einfach besser. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es deiner Koordination und Fahrtechnik zuträglich ist. Wer mit Flat Pedal keinen Bunny gezogen bekommt oder nicht droppen kann, sollte es mit dem Cleats erst recht lassen. Schweine Hopps sind lebensgefährlich;-)

Grüße


----------



## Seneca02 (11. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich bin früher Cleats gefahren und fahre seit 5 Jahren nur noch Flat. Geht einfach besser. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es deiner Koordination und Fahrtechnik zuträglich ist. Wer mit Flat Pedal keinen Bunny gezogen bekommt oder nicht droppen kann, sollte es mit dem Cleats erst recht lassen. Schweine Hopps sind lebensgefährlich;-)
> 
> Grüße



Da liegen die Vorteile von Clickies nicht, sondern im Zwischenspurt und beim ruppigen bergabballern. Was ein Bunnyhop mit den Pedalen zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tips! Ich muss sie einfach mal austesten vielleicht ist es mir auch total komisch!
Da hast du nicht ganz Unrecht Martin, war auch kein kontra Gedanke, man bewegt sich ja immer etwas unbewusst beim fahren auf dem Flat!


----------



## Martin1508 (11. April 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Da liegen die Vorteile von Clickies nicht, sondern im Zwischenspurt und beim ruppigen bergabballern. *Was ein Bunnyhop mit den Pedalen zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht*.



Beim Zwischenspurt und beim Bewegungsablauf "Ziehen und Drücken" gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.

Gerade beim ruppigen Bergabballern liebe ich die lose Verbindung der Flats. Man ist deutlich flexibler und mit den richtigen Schuhen hat man trotzdem jede Menge Grip.

Ich finde, bei keiner anderen Übung als dem Bunnyhop, merkt man den Unterschied so gravierend zwischen Cleats und Flats. Es handelt sich hierbei aber nur um meine Meinung und ich will hier auch nichts verallgemeinern oder jemandem zu nahe treten. Es ist mir nur gerade erst letzte Woche in Spanien wieder aufgefallen, dass gerade Biker mit Cleats eher zu einem etwas unsauberen Stil tendieren. Zum Beispiel wird der Bunnyhop häufig über die feste Verbindung mit den Cleats (beide Räder in der Luft) ausführt und nicht über den natürlichen Bewegungsablauf.

Just my 2 Cents.

Grüße

Grüße


----------



## rattinio_ks (11. April 2015)

Moin! Pedalieren geht mit klickis besser, technische Sachen und der schnelle fluchtartige abstieg mit flats, find ich.


----------



## Seneca02 (12. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Beim Zwischenspurt und beim Bewegungsablauf "Ziehen und Drücken" gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Gerade beim ruppigen Bergabballern liebe ich die lose Verbindung der Flats. Man ist deutlich flexibler und mit den richtigen Schuhen hat man trotzdem jede Menge Grip.
> 
> ...



Hm naja, klar kann ich nen Schweinehop mit Clickies leichter machen, BunnyHop bleibt aber das gleiche. Den Schweinehop kann ich übrigens mit Flats genauso machen - aber egal jetzt


----------



## tommi101 (12. April 2015)

Neue Hinterradpelle und endlich auf tubeless umgerüstet. Jetzt mit 50mm Vorbau und vorne wieder 203er Scheibe drauf geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (15. April 2015)

habe auch 1-2 updates zu melden.

habe vorne jetzt den magic mary drauf. der hr2 war leider ein fehlkauf ( falsche mischung ) 65€ für die richtige variante wollte ich jetzt n icht ausgeben und der mm kostet derzeit nur 36€. heute abend wird er getestet. dann habe ich den 40er gegen einen 50er vorbau getauscht. der 40er war doch zu kurz.. und ich bin wieder auf spd umgestiegen. ( xtr trail und shimano spd shoe )

ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu sagen außer das ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden bin. ich hab mich ziemlich gut an das fahrrad gewöhnt und bin schätzungsweise schneller unterwegs. bei solchen aussagen bin ich vorsichtig geworden, seitdem ich alle abfahrten aufzeichne. ist wirklich erstaunlich wie sich gefühl und realität unterscheiden. dennoch läufts rund 

momentan überlege ich eventuell den dämpfer zu tauschen gegen einen vivid air. kann jemand hier einen kurzen bericht abgeben? müssten ja jetzt einige user unterwegs sein die letzte zeit 

ich würde mir jederzeit wird bzw. werde mir wieder einen nicolai rahmen kaufen jedoch dann nicht mehr in schwarz eloxal. die putzerei nervt etwas. allerdings hat es auch seine vorteile denn so ist gewährleistet, das immer alles richtig läuft.

etwas enttäuscht bin ich von der x01 kette. die ist nach 2 monaten wie ausgeleiert.. habe sie eigentlich immer sauber gehalten und ausreichend geölt. benötige ich hier ein spezielles produkt?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2015)

Hab auch schwarz elolxal, aber kann das mit dem nervigen Putzen aber nicht bestätigen...einfach die Trailpatina drauflassen  ....und man hat gleich noch eine zweiten Schutzschicht 

G.


----------



## suoixon (16. April 2015)

@dario88: Ich fahr den Vivid in L/L und bin super zufrieden. Wippen hält sich absolut in Grenzen und geht super bergauf.
Aber Vergleich kann ich dir keinen geben, da ich ihn seit Anfang an fahre. Achja, Huber Buchsen sind natürlich verbaut.


----------



## nicbmxtb (16. April 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> habe auch 1-2 updates zu melden.
> 
> ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu sagen außer das ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden bin. ich hab mich ziemlich gut an das fahrrad gewöhnt und bin schätzungsweise schneller unterwegs. bei solchen aussagen bin ich vorsichtig geworden, seitdem ich alle abfahrten aufzeichne. ist wirklich erstaunlich wie sich gefühl und realität unterscheiden. dennoch läufts rund
> 
> ...


----------



## dario88 (16. April 2015)

ja das gps ist ziemlich ungenau. vorallem wenn mehrere strecken dicht beieinander liegen.

den plus rc3


----------



## nicbmxtb (16. April 2015)

da haste war. mit was zeichnest du auf?

warum anderen dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (16. April 2015)

iphone 6. 
da ist fast ausschließlich abfahrtslastig fahre und 200g mehr nicht schaden würden


----------



## nicbmxtb (16. April 2015)

app?

bist du mit der performance deines dämpfers nicht zufrieden, oder?


----------



## dario88 (17. April 2015)

doch auf jeden fall ! aber ich denke man kann etwas mehr rauskitzeln 

werde jetzt mal auf high umstellen und es am Wochenende ausprobieren. 2 verschiedene trails die ich in letzter zeit oft gefahren bin ( low ) 
ich denke daraus kann ich dann ein gutes Resumé erzielen.


----------



## Martin1508 (19. April 2015)

Mitbringsel von der Hausmesse. Keine Panik, nicht schon wieder für mich;-)


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. April 2015)

Er ist da





Nächste Woche erfolgt der Aufbau ... Fotos und Berichte folgen


----------



## rattinio_ks (23. April 2015)




----------



## rzOne20 (23. April 2015)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380526


was könnte das für eine schwalbe sein, da an deinem hinterrad ?


----------



## Martin1508 (23. April 2015)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Er ist da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der wurde am Sonntag auf der Hausmesse vom Klaus gerade zusammen gebaut. Habe ne zeitlang zugeschaut. 

Allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. April 2015)

Coole Sache ... und war er sorgsam?

Schade das Lübbrechtsen so weit weg ist, hätte mich auch interessiert.

Danke!


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> ...... Klaus ....



*C*laus! Er legt da wert drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (23. April 2015)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Coole Sache ... und war er sorgsam?
> 
> Schade das Lübbrechtsen so weit weg ist, hätte mich auch interessiert.
> 
> Danke!









Das Bike im Hintergrund im Montageständer, das ist deins;-)


----------



## nicbmxtb (23. April 2015)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Coole Sache ... und war er sorgsam?
> 
> Schade das Lübbrechtsen so weit weg ist, hätte mich auch interessiert.
> 
> Danke!



Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das das alle beteiligten machen.


----------



## kephren23 (23. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> was könnte das für eine schwalbe sein, da an deinem hinterrad ?


würde mal sagen der gleiche wie vorne.


----------



## Timmy35 (23. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> *C*laus! Er legt da wert drauf



Sonst wäre er auch nicht die C-Laus


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. April 2015)

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall schon auf nächste Woche. Hoffe dass das Wetter mitspielt, sollte nicht regnen, dann geht es direkt auf die Trails.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> *C*laus! Er legt da wert drauf



Mea culpa! Ab jetzt natürlich nur noch "Claus".


----------



## boesA_moench (25. April 2015)

kleines Update zu meiner Magura MT7: nach 4 Wochen ein Bremshebel undicht 

Hebel wird am Montag eingeschickt... Service soll ja ganz flott sein


----------



## Martin1508 (25. April 2015)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> kleines Update zu meiner Magura MT7: nach 4 Wochen ein Bremshebel undicht
> 
> Hebel wird am Montag eingeschickt... Service soll ja ganz flott sein



Die ist nicht undicht. Das ist nur der Angstschweiß, weil du wieder so viele Höhenmeter vernichten willst.


----------



## boesA_moench (25. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2015)

Gestern konnte ich mein neues Radel abholen

Hier war es noch frisch fertig und alles glänzt und ist so schön neu




Das durfte natürlich nicht so bleiben und das Wetter hat die Testfahrt auch gleich zugelassen. Dann sah es so aus




Ich bin rund um zufrieden!!
Ein dickes Dankeschön an Frank Kimmerle!!


----------



## Janf85 (30. April 2015)

Wie läuft denn der DBair mit der Pike zusammen?  Ich überlege auch mal auf den Dbair um zu rüsten demnächst. Der Monachr plus mit L/L tune ab werk  rauscht irgendwie so ziemlich durch den FW bei 30% sag und den druck erhöhen macht es zwar besser aber dann hätte ich ja auch nem Bike mit weniger FW nehmen können, da dann nur 60% ausnutzung des FW.... Mit den 30% hab ich auf einfachsten trails dann schnell 85% ausnutzung da fehlt irgendwie in der mitte was hab ich das gefühl


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2015)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn der DBair mit der Pike zusammen?  Ich überlege auch mal auf den Dbair um zu rüsten demnächst. Der Monachr plus mit L/L tune ab werk  rauscht irgendwie so ziemlich durch den FW bei 30% sag und den druck erhöhen macht es zwar besser aber dann hätte ich ja auch nem Bike mit weniger FW nehmen können, da dann nur 60% ausnutzung des FW.... Mit den 30% hab ich auf einfachsten trails dann schnell 85% ausnutzung da fehlt irgendwie in der mitte was hab ich das gefühl



Top Dämpfer! Hatte ihn schon im Helius und fahre ihn jetzt auch im Ion 16 mit Huberbuchsen. Ganz klassisch mit normaler Can ohne Spacer und CS. Richtig eingestellt auch zum Tourenfahren top und bergab ne Macht. Wenn du 100 Euro sparen willst, ist auch der Vivid Air sehr geil.

Grüße


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2015)

Ich bin soweit, zumindest nach meiner ersten Fahrt auch zufrieden. Ich werde das Radel jetzt dann ab dem 08.05 erstmal im Bikepark Bischofsmais richtig testen und dann dort auch richtig einstellen. Dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen. Ersteindruck auf jedenfall Top


----------



## Janf85 (30. April 2015)

Am vivid ist dann keine platform und der läösst sich nicht so einfach umstellen... ne dann wohl eher den Dbair aber ma sehen.  Erst mal sparen


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2015)

Schönes Ion @Dome_2001. Die bekannte Gärtringer Fototapete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (30. April 2015)

Ned UNSERES.


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2015)

Auch eine geile Farbkombi


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2015)

Hey, das ist toll. Im Prinzip das Negativ von meinem;-)


----------



## Janf85 (30. April 2015)

Es gibt nur eine Farbe! Semipermeabel green glaze


----------



## b0nsei (30. April 2015)

Sollte eigentlich erst Blau werden doch der Kunde hat sich dann für diese Kombi entschieden und war begeistert.  Gibt hald keine grenze bei N ;-) . 

@Janf85 ist auch ne Hammer kombi


----------



## mhubig (30. April 2015)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn der DBair mit der Pike zusammen? Ich überlege auch mal auf den Dbair um zu rüsten demnächst. Der Monachr plus mit L/L tune ab werk  rauscht irgendwie so ziemlich durch den FW bei 30% sag und den druck erhöhen macht es zwar besser aber dann hätte ich ja auch nem Bike mit weniger FW nehmen können, da dann nur 60% ausnutzung des FW.... Mit den 30% hab ich auf einfachsten trails dann schnell 85% ausnutzung da fehlt irgendwie in der mitte was hab ich das gefühl



Hab mit dem Monarch genau die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht! Habe jetzt seit 'nem guten halben Jahr den CCDB am ION und bin extrem zufrieden! Geil schnelle Zugstufe, Federweg lässt sich (wenn nötig) komplett nutzen, steht dabei aber immer hoch im Federweg und vermittelt bergab sehr viel Sicherheit und Traktion...

Mit der Pike hatte ich allerdings ein ähnliches Problem wie mit dem Monarch. Bei korrektem Luftdruck zu wenig Support im mittleren Federweg -> Luftdruck erhöht -> Schlechte FW Ausnutzung und Unsensibles Ansprechen, müde Hände. Hab jetzt 'ne Mattoc, die eine deutlich potentere Dämpfung hat und deswegen mit dem korrekten Druck gefahren werden kann!


----------



## JAY-L (30. April 2015)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Monarch genau die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht! Habe jetzt seit 'nem guten halben Jahr den CCDB am ION und bin extrem zufrieden! Geil schnelle Zugstufe, Federweg lässt sich (wenn nötig) komplett nutzen, steht dabei aber immer hoch im Federweg und vermittelt bergab sehr viel Sicherheit und Traktion...
> 
> Mit der Pike hatte ich allerdings ein ähnliches Problem wie mit dem Monarch. Bei korrektem Luftdruck zu wenig Support im mittleren Federweg -> Luftdruck erhöht -> Schlechte FW Ausnutzung und Unsensibles Ansprechen, müde Hände. Hab jetzt 'ne Mattoc, die eine deutlich potentere Dämpfung hat und deswegen mit dem korrekten Druck gefahren werden kann!



Beides mal Luftkammervolumen verkleinern


für die Pike:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ken-fuer-Pike-Solo-Air-ab-Modell-2014-p38548/

Monarch:
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Ersatzteile/Monarch-Luftkammer-HV-Tuning-Kit.html


----------



## Janf85 (30. April 2015)

Ja bei der Pike lässt sich das ja recht einfach spacern .. aber beim monarch... da denke ich mir insgesamt wohl einfacher mit dem Dbair rum zu testen


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2015)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Beides mal Luftkammervolumen verkleinern
> 
> 
> für die Pike:
> ...



Jap! Fahre die Pike mit dem korrekten Druck ( erste RS wo das funktioniert;-)), habe aber nach einer Woche einen Token reingesetzt. Geht super! Fahre drei Klicks LSC und wenn es ruppig wird, bekommt sie 2 Klicks zusätzlich. Schön sensibel und trotzdem stabil im Federweg. 

Zum Monarch kann ich nichts sagen außer, dass ich ihn damals schnell aus dem Helius rausgeworfen habe. 

Gruss


----------



## JAY-L (30. April 2015)

Luftkammer auf Spacer rein Luftkammer zu.
http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-monarch-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxmox29 (30. April 2015)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Luftkammer auf Spacer rein Luftkammer zu.
> http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-monarch-luftkammergroesse-variieren/



Also wenn das Problem ist, dass sein Monarch bei 30% Sag durchrauscht und trotzdem nur schwer den ganzen Federweg nutzt, ist Spacer zu verbauen kontraproduktiv. Für mehr Linearität im System müsste die Hauptkammer größer werden und nicht kleiner.
Ging mir im übrigen auch so, dass der M+ bei 30% Sag etwas zu schnell zu viel Federweg freigibt, z.B. beim Einlenken setzt es einen "hinten rein".


----------



## n18bmn24 (30. April 2015)

Ohne jetzt den dicken Fahrwerks-Experten raushängen zu lassen, aber die Pike ist viel zu linear, wenn's in's steile Geläuf geht. Sieht man hier auch schön, wie tief sie ohne Spacer eintaucht:





Einen Spacer für flache Trails mit kleineren Spiel-Einlagen, zwei Spacer rein wenns richtig steil und ruppig wird, und gut ist's.


----------



## Night-Mare (30. April 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Einen Spacer für flache Trails mit kleineren Spiel-Einlagen, zwei Spacer rein wenns richtig steil und ruppig wird, und gut ist's.



Bin jetzt auch nicht der Federexperte aber würde spontan oxmox29 recht geben. Wenn im mittleren Bereich zu wenig Unterstützung, sprich Kraft, da ist und ein Erhöhen des Drucks dazu führt, dass aus dem 160er ein 120er wird, ist eher zu viel Progression da, oder?

Luftkammer verkleinern wird (bei gleichem Druck) zwar das Durchrauschen im mittleren Bereich verringern, aber gleichzeitig umso mehr dazu führen, dass der obere Bereich des Federwegs nicht mehr genutzt wird (deswegen heisst es ja Progression).

So wie ich die Frage verstand, war der Support am Ende aber gut. Will man die Federkennlinie aber nur in der Mitte anheben, heisst das, sie soll linearer werden. Ergo mehr Volumen. Oder eine Stahlfeder.

Wie gesagt, habe nicht wirklich Ahnung da, ist nur eine Überlegung. Mich würde deshalb sehr interessieren, ob der CCDB etwas bringt...


----------



## guru39 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre die Pike mit einem Tokem um die Sensibilität auf normalen Trails zu gewährleisten.. wenn es steil wird drehe ich den Knopf auf der rechten Seite ein Stellung weiter, passt


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Mai 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Pike mit einem Tokem um die Sensibilität auf normalen Trails zu gewährleisten.. wenn es steil wird drehe ich den Knopf auf der rechten Seite ein Stellung weiter, passt



Right! Zwei Token sind im ordinären deutschen Mittelgebirge def. zu progressiv. Bike Urlaub im ruppigem Geläuf=LSC zwei Klicks zu. 

Rainer: Ich muss zwei Klicks nehmen, ich bin ja ein dickes Kind;-)


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2015)

RainAir meint die drei Stufen der RCT3.


----------



## mhubig (2. Mai 2015)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Beides mal Luftkammervolumen verkleinern



Jo das dachte ich zuerst auch, hat aber zumindest bei der Pike nicht geholfen ...



oxmox29 schrieb:


> Also wenn das Problem ist, dass sein Monarch bei 30% Sag durchrauscht und trotzdem nur schwer den ganzen Federweg nutzt, ist Spacer zu verbauen kontraproduktiv. Für mehr Linearität im System müsste die Hauptkammer größer werden und nicht kleiner.



Genau! Und das Durchrauschen kann dann nur eine gute Dämpfung verhindern. Was bei mir noch dazu kam, war die Zugstufe vom Monarch. Bei meinem Gewicht von 65kg mit allem (und entsprechend niedrigem Luftdruck) ist die sogar mit L-Tune noch zu langsam, was es ab 'ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit schwierig macht, nicht die Pedalen zu verlieren ...

Beim CCDB hab ich jetzt den korrekten Luftdruck, ne entsprechend schnelle Zugstufe, eine HSC die auf meinen Fahrstiel angepasst ist und den Hinterbau im mittleren Federweg gut supported und die LSC grade so weit zu dass da nix wippt. Perfect. Und noch einiges an Ressourcen sollte ich mal schneller werde! ;-)

Oh vielleicht noch'n Wort zum CaneCreek Support: Bei meinem Daddy ist der DB Inline verreckt. Heute 'ne eMail an die geschrieben mit Seriennummer und Video vom Problem. *6 min* später die Antwort: "Wir schicken 'nen neuen, alten bitte dann zurück, Rücksendelabel liegt bei." Laut MTBR kein Einzelfall ... 

Fazit zum CCDB -> Top


----------



## b0nsei (3. Mai 2015)

Fertig aufgebaut und zur Abholung bereit
Ein nächster glücklicher Nicolai-Besitzer


----------



## der-gute (4. Mai 2015)

leider einer der unschönen Aufbauten hier... 

ich finds hässlich, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (4. Mai 2015)

Hmm... Ist eigentlich gar kein richtiger Aufbau.  So wie ich das sehe handelt es sich hier um die Nicolai Base Line. 

Den Umlenkhebel in Raw find ich schon genial.


----------



## b0nsei (4. Mai 2015)

Wie psychoo2 schon schreibt handelt es sich um die Base Line von Nicolai. Preis-Leistung ein Klassiker! Finde die Komponenten Wahl von Nicolai für diese Preiskategorie sehr sehr gut. Unser Kunde wollte einen Top Rahmen mit einer Robusten Ausstattung.  Finde dies ist hier gut gelungen. Wichtig finde ich ist immer noch das Herz des Bike's und dass ist der Rahmen. 

@ der-gute : was ist denn so hässlich?


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2015)

@b0nsei,

was wiegt denn so ein/dieses Komplettbaik?


----------



## b0nsei (4. Mai 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> @b0nsei,
> 
> was wiegt denn so ein/dieses Komplettbaik?



Mit Pedale 15,8kg


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2015)

thx


----------



## b0nsei (4. Mai 2015)

Koa ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (4. Mai 2015)

mhubig schrieb:


> Jo das dachte ich zuerst auch, hat aber zumindest bei der Pike nicht geholfen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Größe Luftkammer würde das Problem noch verschlimmern da dann die Kennlinie des Dämpfers noch Flacher wird.

Die Lösung ist die Luftkammer zu verkleinern und der Druck zu reduzieren um auf den gesamten Federweg wieder zu nutzen.
Hier mal ein vergleich was Passiert wenn die Luftkammer verkleinert wird.

Test: Fox 36 RC2 Float FIT Factory Kashima 2015

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Seneca02 (4. Mai 2015)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Eine Größe Luftkammer würde das Problem noch verschlimmern da dann die Kennlinie des Dämpfers noch Flacher wird.
> 
> Die Lösung ist die Luftkammer zu verkleinern und der Druck zu reduzieren um auf den gesamten Federweg wieder zu nutzen.
> Hier mal ein vergleich was Passiert wenn die Luftkammer verkleinert wird.
> ...




nö. Große Luftkammer plus höherer Druck löst genau die beschriebenen Probleme


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Mai 2015)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist die Luftkammer zu verkleinern und der Druck zu reduzieren um auf den gesamten Federweg wieder zu nutzen.
> Hier mal ein vergleich was Passiert wenn die Luftkammer verkleinert wird.
> Test: Fox 36 RC2 Float FIT Factory Kashima 2015



Gutes Bild. Nimm die violette Kurve als die, mit welcher Janf85 im mittleren Bereich unzufrieden war. Wenn er das Volumen verkleinert ist er bei der schwarzen Kurve: mehr Support in der Mitte (gut) aber er nutzt den vollen Federweg nicht mehr (schlecht).
Gelb entspricht mehr Volumen bei gleichem Druck. Jetzt verschiebe die Kurve (= erhöhe den Druck) bis ihr Endpunkt mit dem der violetten Kurve übereinstimmt und schau, wo der mittlere Bereich jetzt zu liegen kommt -> Mehr Gegendruck im mittleren Bereich bei gleicher Endprogression. Das war, wonach Janf85 fragte: Einem Dämpfer mit mehr Volumen. (Der dann natürlich auch mit höherem Druck gefahren werden muss...)


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Mai 2015)

Kann man im Ion 16 eigentlich eine auf 180mm getravelte Boxxer fahren?


----------



## christian1994 (10. Mai 2015)

Moin wollt mal fragen wie ihr den et key umgestellt (ausgebaut) habt. Wollte vorhin umstellen aber bekomm den nicht raus. Habt ihr da irgendwie einen Trick oder selbstbebasteltes hilfwekzeug zum nachbauen damit ich mir da jetzt nix kaputt mache. Hab mir auch schon die Anleitung von nicolai angeschaut aber da erkennt man leider nicht so viel.


----------



## Simbl (10. Mai 2015)

Nimm ne lange Schraube und hau paar mal mit nem kleinen Gummihammer drauf dann klappt das


----------



## turbokeks (10. Mai 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Kann man im Ion 16 eigentlich eine auf 180mm getravelte Boxxer fahren?


Mit verstärktem Unterrohr sind wohl lt. Nicolai bis zu 180mm möglich. 
Ob's darüber hinaus aber noch Einschränkungen für Doppelbrücken gibt  Am besten mal direkt bei Nicolai anfragen.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2015)

Hier mal zwei Bilder meines neuen Hobels (jetzt endlich mal aufgebaut und benutzt!):


----------



## habbadu (13. Mai 2015)

Das Rad gefällt mir richtig gut!
Das Blau kommt zusammen mit silber und schwarz m. E. perfekt zur Geltung


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Mai 2015)

Danke euch  
Nächstes Wochenende geht's wie immer an Pfingsten für vier Tage ins Elsass, mal sehen was so geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (16. Mai 2015)

Hi,
Hab ich das richtig gesehen das man den vivid air im Ion als m/m tune fahren kann?
Und kann man den Monarch Plus tune von l/l auf m/m für ein anderes Rad ändern?


----------



## Moritz3788 (17. Mai 2015)

Sehr geile farb Kombi!
Ich hab ne Hope tech 3 e4 und ne xx1 Kurbelgarnitur zu verkaufen hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Mai 2015)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem BOS Kirk im Ion 16? Scheint mir keine schlechte Alternative zum CCDB Air zu sein, aber deutlich leichter.

Habe mit dem Monarch+ (M/M Tune) auch so meine Probleme. Je nach Druck sackt er entweder ein oder ich nutze auch bei wirklich rauer Gangart den Federweg nur zu 80%


Danke und Gruss.


----------



## b0nsei (21. Mai 2015)

hallo dario88,

du kannst natürlich jeden tune fahren. Ist Geschmackssache.  Nicolai liefert hald den am besten passenden tune mit Ihren Rahmen aus. Den tune umbauen ist so auch kein Problem. Man muss im prinzip nur die Shims wechseln. Empfiehlt sich bei einem Service mit zu integrieren.  

Gruß Basti


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## n18bmn24 (24. Mai 2015)

Ich habe heute das erste mal, seit ich das Rad habe auf Low umgestellt. Leider finde ich kein zufriedenstellendes Fahrwerkssetup. Vorne springt die Pike in der Gegend herum, hinten hoppelt der Monarch+ über die Wurzeln, irgendwie habe ich plötzlich überhaupt keine Grip mehr. Im Steilen beides auf Descent-Modus, Druckstufe an der Gabel komplett weg genommen. Auf einem Flachstück im Trail-Modus war's auch nicht wirklich besser. Sag fahre ich v25%+h30%.

Ich fahre im High-Setup bisher vorne 4 Klicks und hinten 6 Klicks Zugstufe (immer von schnell nach langsam gezählt) und war damit eigentlich zufrieden. Heute habe ich nach anfänglichen Problemen v10+h10 Klicks und auch mal v10+h12 Zugstufe probiert, allerdings ohne wirklich gutes Ergebnis.
Zweimal hat's mich auf meinem Home-DH auf die Fresse gepackt, dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr... 

Zwei Fragen:
- Kann das sein, daß sich das Fahrwerk zwischen high & low so extrem anders eingestellt werden muß? 
- Was fahrt ihr so für Zugstufen-Setups an eurer Pike und Monarch+?

Viele Grüße
Manuel


----------



## hulster (26. Mai 2015)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das erste mal, seit ich das Rad habe auf Low umgestellt. Leider finde ich kein zufriedenstellendes Fahrwerkssetup. Vorne springt die Pike in der Gegend herum, hinten hoppelt der Monarch+ über die Wurzeln, irgendwie habe ich plötzlich überhaupt keine Grip mehr. Im Steilen beides auf Descent-Modus, Druckstufe an der Gabel komplett weg genommen. Auf einem Flachstück im Trail-Modus war's auch nicht wirklich besser. Sag fahre ich v25%+h30%.
> 
> Ich fahre im High-Setup bisher vorne 4 Klicks und hinten 6 Klicks Zugstufe (immer von schnell nach langsam gezählt) und war damit eigentlich zufrieden. Heute habe ich nach anfänglichen Problemen v10+h10 Klicks und auch mal v10+h12 Zugstufe probiert, allerdings ohne wirklich gutes Ergebnis.
> Zweimal hat's mich auf meinem Home-DH auf die Fresse gepackt, dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr...
> ...



Ich würd jetzt mal vorsichtig behaupten - Hinten ja, vorne nein. Hinten ändert sich ja die Dämpferanlenkung. Das bischen Lenkwinkel vorne sollte sich nicht bermerkbar machen.
Nimm mal erst wieder dein altes Setup und fahr nen paar AUSSAGEFÄHIG Teststellen, keine kompletten Trail. Das Rad verhält sich jetzt insgesamt etwas anders. Abstimmung Rebound/LSC mit ner langen Treppe. LSC nochmal an Stufe.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mal vorsichtig bezweifeln, dass sich die Dämpferanlenkung ändert.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Mai 2015)

Was gibt 5x16?

Kleine Gravity Pilots Ausfahrt über Pfingsten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (26. Mai 2015)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vorsichtig bezweifeln, dass sich die Dämpferanlenkung ändert.



Sorry - ich hab kein 16, sondern hab mich nur mal sehr für interessiert und deswegen noch auf Abo. 
Aber erfolgt die Geo Änderung nicht mit dem Teil am Rocker wo der Hinterbau befestigt ist? Dann sollte sich auch die Anlenkung ändern.


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Mai 2015)

Also die Winkel zwischen ULH und Dämpfer ändern sich nicht. 
Ganz streng genommen hast du aber nicht unrecht. Dass die Kettenstreben in der Low Position etwas höher stehen, ist für die Dämpferanlenkung meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Mai 2015)

Moin, leider ist auf der aktuellen Homepage das pdf mit den unterschiedlichen Kennlinien nicht mehr hinterlegt. Also, in der LOW Stellung ist der Hinterbau weniger progressiv als in der HIGH Stellung. Du musst dadurch den Dämpfer mit mehr Druck fahren und entsprechend auch z.B. den Rebound (sonst springst du wie ein Flummi) anpassen. Man denkt, man kann es vernachlässigen, ist aber nicht der Fall. Ich habe damals am Helius den Dämpfer von 171mm auf 158mm umgehängt und musste das komplette Setup anpassen. Beim Ion 16 fahre ich seit Anfang an im LOW Setup.

Grüße

Edit: Habe gerade mit Moritz gesprochen. Er hinterlegt das Dokument wieder beim Geo Dokument und ich bekomme es gleich als Email. Man sieht den Effekt dann deutlich besser.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Mai 2015)

https://email.vodafone.de/service/home/~/Linkage ratio Ion 16 275.pdf?auth=co&loc=de&id=12118&part=2

Bitteschön!


----------



## Simbl (27. Mai 2015)

Dein link geht nicht


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Mai 2015)

Schei&&e! Bin jetzt unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxmox29 (27. Mai 2015)

macht nichts: die linkage ratio gibt´s auch hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1595585

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Mai 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, leider ist auf der aktuellen Homepage das pdf mit den unterschiedlichen Kennlinien nicht mehr hinterlegt. Also, in der LOW Stellung ist der Hinterbau weniger progressiv als in der HIGH Stellung. Du musst dadurch den Dämpfer mit mehr Druck fahren und entsprechend auch z.B. den Rebound (sonst springst du wie ein Flummi) anpassen. Man denkt, man kann es vernachlässigen, ist aber nicht der Fall. Ich habe damals am Helius den Dämpfer von 171mm auf 158mm umgehängt und musste das komplette Setup anpassen. Beim Ion 16 fahre ich seit Anfang an im LOW Setup



Muss nochmal hinterfragen. 
Es geht doch ums 16er?
Dass du beim Helius ein völlig anderes Setup brauchst, wenn du den Federweg verstellst ist klar. 
Aber dass die Kennlinie beim 16er in der Low Position degressiver wird, muss ich mir in meinem Kopf nochmal austüddeln.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Mai 2015)

Ja, es geht ums ION 16. Dann tüddel mal.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen, mein Ion16 650B befindet sich gerade im finalen Aufbau (leider aktuell über 100 km von mir entfernt, so dass ich mal nicht eben schnell hinfahren kann). Leider scheint es wohl mit der Kombination folgender Teile Probleme zu geben, dh. die Kefü passt wohl nicht zum Rahmen/Kurbel/Innenlager, schleift wohl an der Schwinge vom Ion16.

Es geht um folgende Teile: Reset GXP-Innenlager 68/73 mm, SRAM XX1 und MRP AMg-Kettenführung (iscg05).

Kann es sein dass nicht jede Kettenführung an beliebigen Rahmen passt, bzw. sollte man auf irgendwas achten?


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2015)

Nicht jede kefü passt an jeden x beliebigen rahmen, ja.

In deinem konkreten fall hab ich aber kein plan


----------



## Surtre (28. Mai 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, mein Ion16 650B befindet sich gerade im finalen Aufbau (leider aktuell über 100 km von mir entfernt, so dass ich mal nicht eben schnell hinfahren kann). Leider scheint es wohl mit der Kombination folgender Teile Probleme zu geben, dh. die Kefü passt wohl nicht zum Rahmen/Kurbel/Innenlager, schleift wohl an der Schwinge vom Ion16.
> 
> Es geht um folgende Teile: Reset GXP-Innenlager 68/73 mm, SRAM XX1 und MRP AMg-Kettenführung (iscg05).
> 
> Kann es sein dass nicht jede Kettenführung an beliebigen Rahmen passt, bzw. sollte man auf irgendwas achten?


Sorry, dass ich jetzt zu bequem bin bei N nachzuschauen: Welche Gehäusebreite hat der Rahmen? Oder anders: Hast Du an der Nondrive-Lagerschale einen Spacer, den man variieren könnte?


----------



## der-gute (28. Mai 2015)

Ich musste am Helius auch mit schmalen Spacern die Kurbelposition ändern, damit die KeFü gepasst hat...


----------



## wildbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Mein händler meinte gehäusebreite von 73mm. Dh. Hat glaub nur einen spacer verwendet. Wollte sich u.a. Mal mit nicolai in Verbindung setzen....Bin gespannt...


----------



## wildbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Neue Erkenntnis, Kurbel passt vom Q-Faktor nicht. Welche Kurbel habt ihr so am Ion16 verbaut? Wer SRAM XX1 verbaut hat, kann mal bitte den Q-Faktor mit posten, wär dafür sehr dankbar.


----------



## 1_killer (28. Mai 2015)

168


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (28. Mai 2015)

Mmmmh, ich würde ja jetzt mal das Gespräch mit meinem Händler suchen und fragen ob er sich zu 100% sicher ist was er da macht. Vielleicht solltest du bei Übergabe des Bikes nochmal alle Schrauben nachziehen.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Ohne Kefü passt die Kurbel, keine Frage... nur eben mit der besagten Kefü MRP AMg nicht. (Kurbel und Innenlager hab ich ihm geliefert). I.d.R. arbeitet der schon ordentlicher als der Händler meines Argon AM.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Mai 2015)

Nicolai gibt für die Ion 16 den Q-Faktor 168 an. 

Aber egal, habe nichts gesagt. 

Gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Mai 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/ION-16---Aufbauthread.614179/#post-10425436


----------



## dergabbagandalf (14. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen!
Ich habe auch ein Kurbelproblem...fahre eine X01 Kurbel mit Sram Innenlager. Das Alte Innenlager hatte das zeitliche gesegnet, deshalb habe ich mir ein neues GXP Lager eingebaut. Nun wackelt die Kurbel aber minimal und auch meine KeFü schleift etwas. Hätte ich hier einen Distanzring verbauen müssen oder ist sonst was falsch? Eig ist das System ja total simpel...vllt hat hier ja jemand eine Idee, sonst muss ich mal ein neues Lager testen, in der Hoffnung an der Kurbel ist nichts ausgelutscht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Juni 2015)

Abbauen, ordentlich fetten, wieder zusammenbauen. Probiers mal.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Juni 2015)

Ergänzend zum Vorredner: Keine Angst vor hohen Drehmomenten;-) Pedal ab, nen guten griffigen Inbus und wirklich festknallen. Ich war bei der Erstmontage der XX1 Kurbel auch zu zaghaft. Ich wollte nichts kaputt machen und hatte als Konsequenz Spiel. Also, nur Mut! Gruss

Edit: 48-54Nm sind angegeben!!! Beim GXP Lager bei 73 Breite keinen Spacer!

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign.../95-6118-006-000_rev_d_1x11_mtb_cranksets.pdf


----------



## oxmox29 (15. Juni 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ergänzend zum Vorredner: Keine Angst vor hohen Drehmomenten;-) Pedal ab, nen guten griffigen Inbus und wirklich festknallen. Ich war bei der Erstmontage der XX1 Kurbel auch zu zaghaft. Ich wollte nichts kaputt machen und hatte als Konsequenz Spiel. Also, nur Mut! Gruss
> 
> Edit: 48-54Nm sind angegeben!!! Beim GXP Lager bei 73 Breite keinen Spacer!
> 
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign.../95-6118-006-000_rev_d_1x11_mtb_cranksets.pdf



Kurzer Erlebnisbericht: ich hatte meine XO1 Kurbel gemäß Anleitung auf der Nichtantriebseite auch mit >50Nm (Drehmomentschlüssel) und immer wieder Fett rein angezogen - und hatte immer noch Spiel. Die innere 8mm Imbusschraube ist ja mit dem 10er Imbusschraubendeckel gekontert (10Nm, der hat auch etwas Schraubensicherung drauf). Den Deckel hab´ich runter, dann die 8er Imbusschraube mit 50Nm festgezogen, dann ordentlich Fett drauf, und dann die 10er mit 10Nm festgezogen - seitdem ist Ruhe....vielleicht hilft das ja.....


----------



## dergabbagandalf (22. Juni 2015)

Hi, kleiner Statusbericht zum Tretlager/Kurbelproblem: Ich habe die Kurbel nochmal neu montiert, 55Nm Anzugsmoment, noch sitzt alles straff. Beim letzten mal ist diese Lagerabdeckung auf der Antriebsseite vom Lager weggewandert, das gibt dann minimales Spiel. Dies habe ich jetzt hoffentlich damit unterbunden, dass ich 2 Dichtscheiben auf die Achse geschoben habe, die quasie als Abstandshalter dienen. Die Ausdrückschraube wollte ich nach OXMOX29's Tip mal ausbauen, da habe ich mir den 6-Kant aber leider total zermatscht, werd ich wohl ausfräsen. Gibt es das Teil auch einzelnd nachzukaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (24. Juni 2015)

Hi..
Da ich in letzter Zeit bei meinem DIY-10F-Antrieb immer mal wieder die Kette auf dem vorderem Blatt verloren hab, musste jetzt eine Kefü her. 
Die Zähne vom Blackspire NW-Blatt sind vielleicht auch schon etwas verschlissen, das werde ich demnächst auch noch ersetzen. Da ich eine eher minimalistische Kefü wollte, habe mich für den Chainguide 04 von Hope entschieden, also mit ISCG 05-Anschluss. Die Variante mit Schelle hätte ich auch gerne genommen, weil die wesentlich schneller ab- bzw. anmontiert werden kann. Durch das versetzte Sitzrohr beim 16er, dem massiven Tretlagerblock und dazu mein relativ kleines 30Z-KB, hab ich aber Bedenken bekommen ob das passt, daher hab ich lieber zur ISCG 05 gegriffen.
Die Kefü hat ein großen Einstellbereich, die Trägerplatte ist sehr steif, die Langlöcher sind montagemäßig sinnvoll ausgefräst und auch der kleine Schlitten der von oben auf die Kette "drückt" macht einen soliden Eindruck. Es ist genügend Anbaumaterial in Form von unterschiedlich langen Schrauben und verschieden starken Beilagscheiben dabei. Probefahrt steht allerdings noch aus, hab nur sämtliche Ketten- und Federwegspositionen im Montageständer getestet. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das normal ist?
Etwa 50.000 hm, halbes Jahr. Deckel habe ich abgeschraubt, Lager sieht gut aus. Ich weiß halt nicht, ob das Fett vom Lager stammt (wäre schlecht) oder ob Nicolai noch zusätzlich Fett in den Lagersitz macht...






Danke!


----------



## dergabbagandalf (28. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen, besonders weil du schreibst, dass das Lager gut aussieht. Ist bestimmt von der Montage etwas Fett. Lappen, wegwischen, freuen. Kann aber nicht schaden wenn du etwas Fett ans Lager packet.


----------



## Maxed (11. Juli 2015)

Servus Leute, ist zwar noch etwas früh, aber da ja jetzt die neue RS Lyrik im Anmarsch ist, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen wer mit dem Gedanken spielt auf 170mm (180mm) zu wechseln (eventuell mit einer Fox 36 schon so unterwegs ist)? Von der Geometrie her dürfte das ja eig. kein Problem werden. Fahre seit Anfang an im Low Setting und bin sehr zufrieden. Falls der Lenkwinkel zu flach wird, könnte man ja noch ins High Setting wechseln. Bin mit der Pike zwar nicht unzufrieden, aber für die "harten" Sachen wären 1 - 2cm mehr doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Juli 2015)

Fahre von Anfang an die Fox mit 170 mm im Low Setting. Einbauhöhe entspricht so dem von Nicolai angegebenen Maximum auf den Millimeter. Lenkwinkel ist errechnet bei etwas über 65 Grad. Finde das Bike so super, gerade im alpinen, steilen Gelände ist jedes halbes Grad weniger nur gut.


----------



## Wipeout267 (12. Juli 2015)

@tommi101: wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der minimalistischen Hope KeFü? Bist du zufrieden? 

Ich fahre mit Race Face NW Kettenblatt und 1x10 DIY und hatte bisher nie Probleme mit Kettenabwurf, neuerdings aber regelmäßig. Will nicht alle 1000km das KB tauschen und suche jetzt ne tourentaugliche KeFü.

Hier übrigens meine Kiste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (12. Juli 2015)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> @tommi101: *wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der minimalistischen Hope KeFü? Bist du zufrieden? *
> 
> Ich fahre mit Race Face NW Kettenblatt und 1x10 DIY und hatte bisher nie Probleme mit Kettenabwurf, neuerdings aber regelmäßig. Will nicht alle 1000km das KB tauschen und suche jetzt ne tourentaugliche KeFü.
> 
> ...



Ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht. Wenn ich bergauf fahre und 30/42 aufgelegt hab, schleift die Kette oben an der Führung. Stelle ich die Führung etwas höher so das es nicht mehr schleift, kann die Kette im Downhill wieder vom Kettenblatt fallen. Man könnte die gesamte Führung noch weiter nach vorne drehen, sieht aber optisch etwas seltsam aus. Kann sein das es bei einem 32er oder 34er Blatt - oder wie bei Dir mit zusätzlich Bash/Rockring, besser funzt.
Hab mir jetzt mal die 77Designz Freesolo bestellt, die doppelte seitliche Führung des Top-Sliders scheint mir die bessere Lösung zu sein, wenn man ohne Bash fährt.
http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05


----------



## Wipeout267 (13. Juli 2015)

tommi101 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mir jetzt mal die 77Designz Freesolo bestellt, die doppelte seitliche Führung des Top-Sliders scheint mir die bessere Lösung zu sein, wenn man ohne Bash fährt.
> http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05


Hi. Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wenn die 77designz gut funktioniert, wäre das schon ne schöne (und leichte) Lösung ... kann nur kaum glauben, dass sowas minimalistisches und leichtes dauerhaft funktioniert. Zusammen mit deren Crash plate vom Gewicht in etwa genau so viel wie mein Bash Ring! 
Bin mal auf deine Erfahrungen damit gespannt!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Juli 2015)

Also, die 77Designz funktioniert super. Aber, ich habe sie mit der "zwei Schraubenbefestigung" Die Lösung mit der einen Schraube und dem Bash ist mir zu windig.


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2015)

Wie imma...net mainz. 


Freitach Mittach aufgeschlagen 












fertig gemacht und gleich n paar Bilder geschossen 





14,33Kg Pornominium


----------



## Maxed (19. Juli 2015)

More Black & Blue  Sehr schön


----------



## Orakel (19. Juli 2015)

ist das ein normaler Zweifach Umwerfer?


----------



## Simbl (19. Juli 2015)

Von der Zugführung her sieht das nach einem Side Swing Umwerfer aus. Mehr kann ich auf dem Handy nicht erkennen


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. Juli 2015)

Schick. Tolles Teil!


----------



## guru39 (20. Juli 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> ist das ein normaler Zweifach Umwerfer?



Das ist ein High Direct Mount Bottom Pull Umwerfer.


----------



## hoschi2007 (20. Juli 2015)

Namen gibts...

Was macht der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (20. Juli 2015)

Er leuchtet blau


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2015)

Butt Plug?


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Juli 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist ein High Direct Mount Bottom Pull Umwerfer.



Alleine wegen des nicht zu merkenden Titels dieses Bauteils, hat es sich gelohnt auf 1x11 umzurüsten.;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Juli 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Butt Plug?



Ne, hat keine Schelle zum Befestigen.


----------



## hoschi2007 (20. Juli 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Er leuchtet blau


Da hat einer die Vorlage so richtig volley genommen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Juli 2015)

Guude Morsche, schön gelacht!
Die Foto Sequenz von Guru ist super und der blau leuchtende Umwerfer dito.
Aber das Gerät hier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ist doch zum Sattelrohr ausreiben, oder?


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2015)

Kinderspielzeug


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Juli 2015)

Wtf!!!!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Juli 2015)

Gibt's das auch von HOPE?


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Juli 2015)

Servus,

mein Ion hat das knacken angefangen. Ich bin der Meinung das es aus dem vorderen Teil, also Lenker, Vorbau oder Gabel kommt. Jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann? 

Eventuell Dreck im Steuersatz? Oder hat meine Pike 2015 ein Problem?

Oder täusche ich mich und es kommt doch aus der Hinterbaukinematik? Fakt ist, nur wenn das Radel richtig zum schaffen hat, ich sitze auch nicht drauf knackt es.

Tipps?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Night-Mare (1. August 2015)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mein Ion hat das knacken angefangen. Ich bin der Meinung das es aus dem vorderen Teil, also Lenker, Vorbau oder Gabel kommt. Jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann?
> 
> ...


Ich dachte, ich hätte was von gehört, dass die Pike in der Brücke knacken kann.


----------



## swabian (6. August 2015)

Hallo,

bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Ion 16 zulegen soll, wegen der Grösse weiß Jemand wer in der Gegend um Bretten/KA bzw. ein Shop wo man ein M oder L probesitzen kann?
Bisher habe ich nur Bikes mit 26 Zoll, wollte auch wieder ein 26 er, gibts aber nicht mehr...und wenn ich mir das Datenblatt von Nicolai anschaue, ist das L Rad ja schon ein mächtiger Panzer.
Bin so ca. 182cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, fahre zur Zeit ein Ibis Mojo HD in L (reach 400) und das ist definitiv zu kurz!
Danke für Antworten


----------



## Touri (6. August 2015)

swabian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Ion 16 zulegen soll, wegen der Grösse weiß Jemand wer in der Gegend um Bretten/KA bzw. ein Shop wo man ein M oder L probesitzen kann?
> Bisher habe ich nur Bikes mit 26 Zoll, wollte auch wieder ein 26 er, gibts aber nicht mehr...und wenn ich mir das Datenblatt von Nicolai anschaue, ist das L Rad ja schon ein mächtiger Panzer.
> ...




Hi,

schau doch einfach am Samstag in Beerfelden vorbei (ist ja nicht soo weit von Bretten) -hier wird ein Ion16 in M und L am Start sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-ist-das-letzte.744063/page-4

viel Spass dabei....


----------



## guru39 (6. August 2015)

Touri schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau doch einfach am Samstag in Beerfelden vorbei (ist ja nicht soo weit von Bretten) -hier wird ein Ion16 in M und L am Start sein.
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (6. August 2015)

wahrscheinlich muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Touri (7. August 2015)

swabian schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich muss ich arbeiten




hm, das ist ja schade...

ich hab "leider" nur ein XL, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin  - 
bringt dir aber nix.

der Testtag in Beerfelden wäre ideal - vielleicht kannst du ja Nachmittag noch hinkommen - Rainer, korrigiere mich, aber bis 16 Uhr sollten doch die Räder mind. zu fahren sein, oder??


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2015)

Touri schrieb:


> hm, das ist ja schade...
> 
> ich hab "leider" nur ein XL, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin  -
> bringt dir aber nix.
> ...




Ich persönlich bin nur bis um ca. 16:00 Uhr in Beefe. Die Nicolaianer sollten bis min. 17:00-18:00 Uhr dort verweilen


----------



## krawa (9. August 2015)

Hier mal meins. Wie sollte es auch anders sein, finde ich den ION richtig klasse.
So richtig enttäuscht hat mich aber ein Nicolai noch nie!!!!!!!


----------



## ssiemund (9. August 2015)

krawa schrieb:


> Hier mal Meins. Wie sollte es auch anders sein, bin ich extrem glücklich mit dem ION!!!!


... man sieht nix Christof


----------



## krawa (9. August 2015)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... man sieht nix Christof


Besser?


----------



## ssiemund (9. August 2015)

krawa schrieb:


> Besser?


----------



## mpmarv (10. August 2015)

Da mag jemand kleine Rahmen. 26"?


----------



## krawa (10. August 2015)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Da mag jemand kleine Rahmen. 26"?


Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du mich meinst. Mein Ion ist ein 650b in der Größe XL. Viel mehr geht da nicht. Ich bin halt 192 und fühle mich aber sehr wohl auf dem Bike. Bei mir sehen viel Räder eher klein aus ; ).


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. August 2015)

schreibt mal langsamer Leute, ich arbeite mich ab Seite 1 durch den Thread hier - wenn ihr so weitermacht werde ich nie fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (13. August 2015)

Bin bald wieder zurück im 16er Club


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2015)

Ion GPI ??


----------



## nicbmxtb (13. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ion GPI ??


 Ich wollts auch bald schreiben.


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2015)

Nene, normales. Habs vermisst


----------



## WODAN (14. August 2015)

Moin. Mein neues Spielzeug.  Aufbau dauert noch etwas, da Ich gerade im Urlaub bin.  Teile :RS Pike, 1x10 Shimano,  Hope LRS, Formula Bremsen usw...


----------



## thxelf38 (15. August 2015)

Hat hier jemand den Vergleich vom Ion zu Speci Enduro respektive zu Tyee?


----------



## n18bmn24 (16. August 2015)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand den Vergleich vom Ion zu Speci Enduro respektive zu Tyee?



Habe das ION, bin das Tyee probe gefahren. Vom Fahrverhalten recht ähnlich (beide RS Monarch++Pike), ist das ION (wie jedes Nicolai) doch ne ganz andere Hausnummer.
Hier Handarbeit made in Germany, dort Massenprodukt aus Taiwan.
Hier sieht man das Herzblut, mit dem der Schweißer mittels perfekten Schweißraupen einen Rahmen gezaubert hart, dort den täglich 236ten von einem Roboter zusammengesetzten Rohrsatz.

Beim Tyee wollte der Funke nicht überspringen, vom ION war ich sofort begeistert.

Aber was erwartest du denn hier zu erfahren? Fahren tun wohl alle drei, welches dir am besten liegt, wirst du nur mit einer Probefahrt herausfinden können.


----------



## Flamingonuss (16. August 2015)

das tyee ist insges sehr kurz, auch die großen größen. viele freunde sind davon hochbegeistert.
propain support fand ich damals (anderes rad) nett & gut.
aber vom preis kann man sich leicht täuschen lassen, in guter Ausstattung wird es auch schnell teurer.
ion fährt sich schick meines bisherigen kurzen Eindruckes nach. mach doch mal eine probefahrt damit. es lohnt sich .
und da das speci auch teuer ist und deren firmenphilosophie (mehr anwälte als ingenieure beschäftigen) mir stinkt, fällt das aus ...


----------



## thxelf38 (16. August 2015)

Danke erstmals für die Antworten. Find das ION sehr spannend



n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Aber was erwartest du denn hier zu erfahren? Fahren tun wohl alle drei, welches dir am besten liegt, wirst du nur mit einer Probefahrt herausfinden können.


Naja, halt wie sich das ION im Vergleich zu den Rädern fährt, welche ich kenne. Das nächste ist dann wohl ne Probefahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (16. August 2015)

Jungs mal ne Frage bekommt man das ION jetzt auch _DIREKT_ (nein nicht von der Insel) mit der Zorn Geo, also ohne Custom Aufpreis ?


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Jungs mal ne Frage bekommt man das ION jetzt auch _DIREKT_ (nein nicht von der Insel) mit der Zorn Geo, also ohne Custom Aufpreis ?


 
???
Bestellen kannstes hier in jeglicher Größe: http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/ion-gpi-pro.html


----------



## Feanor90 (16. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ???
> Bestellen kannstes hier in jeglicher Größe: http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/ion-gpi-pro.html



ich rede vom normalen ION ohne Pinion...


----------



## mhubig (16. August 2015)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand den Vergleich vom Ion zu Speci Enduro respektive zu Tyee?



Ich fahre das ION, mein Bruder das Tyee ... von der Geo her ist das Tyee deutlich kürzer und damit etwas verspielter als das ION. Allerdings hat das ION den deutlich besseren Hinterbau, was sicher unter anderem auch an dem kurzen Dämpferhub beim Tyee liegt. Zu erwähnen wäre noch, dass bei meinem Bruder innerhalb eines Jahres ALLE verbauten Sixpack Teile verreckt sind ...

Von der Qualität der Verarbeitung und der "Durchdachtheit" der Details ist das ION auch einfach eine ganz andere Liga als das Tyee. Beim Tyee kommt von irgendwo her immer Dreck ins Tretlager, der Dämpfer ist so ungeschickt positioniert, das mein Bruder immer fast 'nen Ausraster bekommt, wenn er die Pumpe anschrauben muss, ausserdem passt ausser dem RS Monarch kein anderer Dämpfer in den Hinterbau.

Das alles ist beim ION nicht der Fall, da merkt man bei allen Details die jahrelange Erfahrung der Fa. Nicolai.


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2015)

Kannste auch direkt bei Nicolai bestellen und auch sofern möglich abholen. Denke mal die Zorn-Geo wirds nur als Custom-Geo beim normalen Ion geben.


----------



## Feanor90 (16. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kannste auch direkt bei Nicolai bestellen und auch sofern möglich abholen. Denke mal die Zorn-Geo wirds nur als Custom-Geo beim normalen Ion geben.


find ich ein wenig dreist da es ja nicht wirklich "Custom" ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lambutz (16. August 2015)

Das GPI ist nicht einfach ein ION16 mit Pinon. Außer der Sitzrohrversteifung mit dem ION Schriftzug und vielleicht dem Steuerohr dürfte es kein Gleichteil geben. Willst Du ein ION16 mit der Geo ist das natürlich Custom.


----------



## Flamingonuss (16. August 2015)

Ey die haben davon exakt 3 Stück grad aufm Hof stehen - was erwartest du da?
Schon geil genug wie innovativ sich bei N allen möglichen Antriebskonzepten gewidmet wird, das kenn ich von keinem Hersteller so.
Und finanziell lohnt sich das def nicht bei den Stückzahlen, denk ich mir.
Und die Kisten sehen geil aus in echt


----------



## Feanor90 (17. August 2015)

Lambutz schrieb:


> Das GPI ist nicht einfach ein ION16 mit Pinon. Außer der Sitzrohrversteifung mit dem ION Schriftzug und vielleicht dem Steuerohr dürfte es kein Gleichteil geben. Willst Du ein ION16 mit der Geo ist das natürlich Custom.



Die Geo ist eins zu eins von den Leuten von Mojo, dort kann man die Rahmen auch mit selbiger Geo bestellen auch ohne Pinion, ergo würde hier keine Anpassung, Arbeit passieren da die Pläne und Co schon vorhanden sind. Unter Custom Geo und den dafür anfallenden Mehrpreis erwarte ich ein wenig mehr. Ich wollte eigentlich direkt bei Nicolai bestellen deswegen die Frage. 

Edit: Link dazu: http://www.mojo.co.uk/mojo_nicolai_geometron  und knapp 3000 € inkl Headset und Fox Float X und 36 Gabel ist jetzt nicht schlecht


----------



## Flamingonuss (17. August 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Die Geo ist eins zu eins von den Leuten von Mojo, dort kann man die Rahmen auch mit selbiger Geo bestellen auch ohne Pinion, ergo würde hier keine Anpassung, Arbeit passieren da die Pläne und Co schon vorhanden sind. Unter Custom Geo und den dafür anfallenden Mehrpreis erwarte ich ein wenig mehr. Ich wollte eigentlich direkt bei Nicolai bestellen deswegen die Frage.
> 
> Edit: Link dazu: http://www.mojo.co.uk/mojo_nicolai_geometron  und knapp 3000 € inkl Headset und Fox Float X und 36 Gabel ist jetzt nicht schlecht


Ich les da 3000 Pfund, nicht € - das wohl um die 4000€ wären...


----------



## Feanor90 (17. August 2015)

> *£2100* | Frame & shock
> 
> 
> _*FLOAT X* shock fitted and to include *volume spacer* and *damper tune* to suit rider details supplied at order" _



ich lese 2100 Pfund aber ohne Gabel sry


----------



## Lambutz (17. August 2015)

mit Gabel 2900 Pfund, ohne 2100


----------



## Flamingonuss (1. September 2015)

fährt zufällig jemand wtb i29 oder i35 im ion und weiß, ob ob das passt?
lrs wird gerade geplant


----------



## defjanski (2. September 2015)

moin!
falls hier jemand mitliest und noch keins hat:
werde meinen ion 16 27.5 rahmen in größe L verkaufen. alles schwarz eloxiert.

stelle ich bald in den bikemarkt.


----------



## Cheeno (17. September 2015)

Hallo Community!
Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum bzw. seit langer Zeit mal wieder aktiv.
Mein letztes Nicolai ist auch schon recht lang her (war ein Ufo ST), zwischendurch bin ich dann auch fremdgegangen, aber jetzt habe ich mir parallel zu meinem aktuellem Nomad wieder was aus Alu bestellt, das Ion 16 27,5.
Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen 
Zum Einen möchte ich eine Carbocage X1 Kefü verbauen, zusammen mit einer XX1 Kurbel, hier würde ich gerne wissen, ob das passt, und ob ich einen bestimmten Q-Faktor benötige (wenn ja, welchen?). Ich spiele weiterhin mit dem Gedanken eine RF Next SL Kurbel zu nehmen (passt die mit o.g. Kefü?).
Dann noch ein paar stilistische Fragen 
Mein Rahmen wird blau eloxiert sein, mit schwarzen Druckstreben, Extra Love in Rot und rotem Umlenkhebel, der Großteil der Anbauteile soll rot oder schwarz sein, Hope E4 Red Edition, roter CK Steuersatz und Spacer, rote Schrauben an der Carbocage und rote Odiklemmringe, meine Frage: Gibt es bei den verschiedenen Herstellern hier drastische Farbabweichungen oder passen diese roten Eloxaltöne so zusammen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Night-Mare (17. September 2015)

Also bei mir ist der Unterschied zwischen Hope Rot und Tune Rot zum Beispiel doch recht gut sichtbar gewesen. Wobei m. E. eher Hope generell etwas aus der Reihe tanzt. Aber mit etwas Zeit verbleicht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (17. September 2015)

Cheeno schrieb:


> [...] aber jetzt habe ich mir parallel zu meinem aktuellem Nomad wieder was aus Alu bestellt, das Ion 16 27,5.[...]


----------



## Martin1508 (17. September 2015)

Cheeno schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Zum Einen möchte ich eine Carbocage X1 Kefü verbauen, zusammen mit einer XX1 Kurbel, hier würde ich gerne wissen, ob das passt, und ob ich einen bestimmten Q-Faktor benötige (wenn ja, welchen?). Ich spiele weiterhin mit dem Gedanken eine RF Next SL Kurbel zu nehmen (passt die mit o.g. Kefü?).



1. Ja das müsste passen mit der XX1

2. Q-Faktor 168

Viel Spass


----------



## Martin1508 (17. September 2015)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


>



Weil er es kann?!


----------



## Night-Mare (17. September 2015)

Die Frage drängt sich zwar auf, aber ist wirklich seine Sache. Aber interessant wäre es mal, einen Vergleich zu hören. @Cheeno, erzähl doch bitte mal, wenn es soweit ist, wie sich die beiden im Vergleich so machen!


----------



## wildbiker (17. September 2015)

Jepp, fahr auch die XX1 Kurbel Qfaktor 168, passt. 

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Cheeno (17. September 2015)

Im Grunde genommen, mach ich das, weil ich
a) es kann und
b) objektophil bin.
Aber Spaß beiseite, ich wollte wieder was schönes geschweißtes, auf den direkten Vergleich bin ich auch gespannt, das Nomad hat die Messlatte auf jeden Fall schon mal hochgelegt.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich werde dann Fotos posten wenn der Rahmen Ende Oktober da ist.
Zudem ist das mein erstes 650b Bike, bin ja mal gespannt, ob man bzw. ich da 'nen Unterschied merke.


----------



## wildbiker (17. September 2015)

Ich merk den Unterschied vom 26" Helius cc und ion16 650b ..Wenn auch nich viel.. Ion16 bügelt halt über alles ohne Probleme drüber...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Flamingonuss (17. September 2015)

Cheeno schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen, mach ich das, weil ich
> a) es kann und
> b) objektophil bin.
> Aber Spaß beiseite, ich wollte wieder was schönes geschweißtes, auf den direkten Vergleich bin ich auch gespannt, das Nomad hat die Messlatte auf jeden Fall schon mal hochgelegt.
> ...


Ahso, ich dachte du hättest das 650b Nomad. Daher hab ich nachgefragt.


----------



## Cheeno (17. September 2015)

Ist das 26er Nomad, aber auch das bügelt ziemlich viel weg, dieses Jahr mit dem Gerät auf der X-Line gewesen, ist bergab echt 'ne Waffe, bergauf wegen der Geo okay sag ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (19. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es im Umkreis von 100km um Köln jemanden, der stolzer Besitzer eines ION 16 in S oder M ist und mich vielleicht mal darauf sitzen lassen könnte. Ich würde gerne das Gefühl ausprobieren, welche Größe besser passt (1,73cm, SL 83cm). Im Moment denke ich S, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## 1_killer (19. September 2015)

Gude,

ich fahre S (171/82) mit 50mm Vorbau.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. September 2015)

Nicht in Köln aber ebenfalls S mit 31 mm Vorbau bei 176 cm


----------



## Simbl (19. September 2015)

Hey Ralf hast doch einen S Rahmen? Oder willste ein 650b Radl?


----------



## blitzfitz (19. September 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Hey Ralf hast doch einen S Rahmen? Oder willste ein 650b Radl?


Ich möchte einfach mal vergleichen, da das 27,5er doch ein wenig anders ist.


----------



## DJT (19. September 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich merk den Unterschied vom 26" Helius cc und ion16 650b ..Wenn auch nich viel.. Ion16 bügelt halt über alles ohne Probleme drüber...



Ich wage mal zu behaupten das machen überwiegend die 3° Lenkwinkelunterschied und die moderneren Federelemente aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (21. September 2015)

Mein Vivid Air, gerade erst im Ion 16 650b angefahren, ist offenbar im Arsch (Zugstufe klopft)  im IBC gekauft, also keine Chance auf Ersatz; vielleicht liest er hier ja mit, also nicht zurückgestoßen fühlen:
Lord Helmchen rät mit an, in das Ding noch etwas reinzustecken.
Bietet mit Monarch plus mit Spezialtune.

Alternative denke ich über einen neuen Vivid Air nach, normales M/M-Tuning (denke M/L war klasse, aber bei meinen 70kg ggf. doch nicht perfekt).

Welche Variante erscheint besser?
Oder kann man, trotz dass er älter ist, bei Einsendung zu Sram noch etwas Entgegenkommen erwarten?

*verzweifelt


----------



## Martin1508 (21. September 2015)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es im Umkreis von 100km um Köln jemanden, der stolzer Besitzer eines ION 16 in S oder M ist und mich vielleicht mal darauf sitzen lassen könnte. Ich würde gerne das Gefühl ausprobieren, welche Größe besser passt (1,73cm, SL 83cm). Im Moment denke ich S, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> ...



Iserlohn: Ion 16 650b in Medium mit Megaforce 50mm


----------



## Flamingonuss (21. September 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Mein Vivid Air, gerade erst im Ion 16 650b angefahren, ist offenbar im Arsch (Zugstufe klopft)  im IBC gekauft, also keine Chance auf Ersatz; vielleicht liest er hier ja mit, also nicht zurückgestoßen fühlen:
> Lord Helmchen rät mit an, in das Ding noch etwas reinzustecken.
> Bietet mit Monarch plus mit Spezialtune.
> 
> ...


Einschicken bei SRAM nur über Fachhändler möglich, je nach Defekt ist eine Reparatur oder mit etwas Glück ein stark reduziertes Neuteil dabei das Resultat (Super Service! ). Andere Tunes zu fahren würde ich nicht empfehlen, genaugenommen empfiehlt N ganz spezifisch das Tune fürs ION.
Hinterbau mit nicht passendem Dämpfer zu fahren würde ich aus Spaßgründen def. nicht empfehlen, Anderen widerum ist es völlig egal und sie merken kaum einen Unterschied.
Speziell von Helmchen machen lassen - auch eine Option, zumindest was sein Ruf angeht, ohne selbst was von ihm gefahren zu sein.
Andererseits schwärmen viele von den dickeren Dämpfern wie Vivid Air und CCDB hier!?


----------



## bobbycar (23. September 2015)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Einschicken bei SRAM nur über Fachhändler möglich, je nach Defekt ist eine Reparatur oder mit etwas Glück ein stark reduziertes Neuteil dabei das Resultat (Super Service! ). Andere Tunes zu fahren würde ich nicht empfehlen, genaugenommen empfiehlt N ganz spezifisch das Tune fürs ION.
> Hinterbau mit nicht passendem Dämpfer zu fahren würde ich aus Spaßgründen def. nicht empfehlen, Anderen widerum ist es völlig egal und sie merken kaum einen Unterschied.
> Speziell von Helmchen machen lassen - auch eine Option, zumindest was sein Ruf angeht, ohne selbst was von ihm gefahren zu sein.
> Andererseits schwärmen viele von den dickeren Dämpfern wie Vivid Air und CCDB hier!?


Aber Nico verbaut ja srandardmäßig einen 0815-Monarch+, der wenig ausm Bike holt. Daher macht ein Sondertune immer recht. Beim Vivid war ich mir nicht sicher ob M/M oder M/L. Letzteres war sonschon ganz passabel. Vom CCDBA bin ich weg


----------



## Night-Mare (23. September 2015)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das klar ist, aber Nicolai verbaut und empfiehlt ein L/L Tune beim Monarch. Den bekommt man so nicht im freien Handel. Dazu verstehe ich bei Deinen 70 kg nicht, wieso Du denkst, dass eine stärkere Zugstufendämpfung (M statt L wie Du schreibst) gut wäre. 
Um die ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten. Ich hatte meinen M+ bereits zwei mal auf, das ist nicht schwer. Denke beim Vivid auch nicht. Dichtungspaket kaufen und los.


----------



## oxmox29 (23. September 2015)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, welche falsche Behauptungen und dann noch in herabwürdigender Form, gepaart mit zahlreichen Rechtschreib- und Kommafehlern hier manche raushauen.
Fakt ist, es ist ein L/L drin, auf Wunsch bei geringem Fahrergewicht ein L/L3 tune.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Cheeno (23. September 2015)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von Euch Ion 16 27,5'' Besitzern ein Foto von dem Spalt zwischen Umlenkhebel und Unterrohr ohne den Kabelfixierer (Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es heißt) machen könnte. 
Ich möchte nämlich wissen, ob ich bei der Bremsleitungsverlegung der Hope E4 einfach die Bremsleitung am Sattel abschrauben kann, und unter dem Umlenkhebel durchschieben kann, oder ob das zu dick ist, und ich die Bremsleitung am Bremshebel lösen muss. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Night-Mare (23. September 2015)

Bin mir recht sicher, dass ich bei meiner E4 auch die Leitung am Sattel gelöst hatte.


----------



## Cheeno (23. September 2015)

Ach wunderbar, dann is das doch nicht solch eine Friemelarbeit, wie ich befürchtet hatte. Danke.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. September 2015)

Du hast aber an beiden Enden die "Überwurfmutter" und die bekommst du wegen der Olive nicht ab. Diese "Mutter" ist aber der limitierende Faktor. Ich muss aber ergänzend sagen, dass ich Stahlflex habe. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (23. September 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob das klar ist, aber Nicolai verbaut und empfiehlt ein L/L Tune beim Monarch. Den bekommt man so nicht im freien Handel. Dazu verstehe ich bei Deinen 70 kg nicht, wieso Du denkst, dass eine stärkere Zugstufendämpfung (M statt L wie Du schreibst) gut wäre.
> Um die ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten. Ich hatte meinen M+ bereits zwei mal auf, das ist nicht schwer. Denke beim Vivid auch nicht. Dichtungspaket kaufen und los.


Wurde mir so empfohlen, lagen diverse Erfahrungswerte von Gleichgesinnten zugrunde. Also L/L beim Monarch+. Welches beim Vivid air? M/L (ist letzteres nicht die Druckstufe?) war gut. Erfahrendes IBC-Mitglied hier hat das geshimmt. ---


----------



## bobbycar (23. September 2015)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, welche falsche Behauptungen und dann noch in herabwürdigender Form, gepaart mit zahlreichen Rechtschreib- und Kommafehlern hier manche raushauen.
> Fakt ist, es ist ein L/L drin, auf Wunsch bei geringem Fahrergewicht ein L/L3 tune.
> 
> Gruß,
> Christian


echt nett zu lesen, dass Dich Kommata so sehr aufgeilen, als wäre es relevant, wo - schnell getippt, da das Augenmerk auf der Sache, nicht auf Klugscheißerei liegt --- man mal ein Komma setzt, wo eins vergisst.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. September 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Wurde mir so empfohlen, lagen diverse Erfahrungswerte von Gleichgesinnten zugrunde. Also L/L beim Monarch+. Welches beim Vivid air? M/L (ist letzteres nicht die Druckstufe?) war gut. Erfahrendes IBC-Mitglied hier hat das geshimmt. ---


Reihenfolge weiss ich gerade nicht, aber rot ist die Zugstufe und blau die Druckstufe.


----------



## Red-Stone (24. September 2015)

Mir wurde von Nicolai ein Monarch+ DebonAir 2016 im M/L3 Tune geschickt...Läuft aber super, bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Physio (25. September 2015)

Mal wieder Bilder...


----------



## Kilonewton (30. September 2015)

Physio schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bilder...



Ist der Rahmen eigentlich eloxiert, gepulvert oder einfach nur roh?
Schick übrigens


----------



## Martin1508 (30. September 2015)

Semipermeabel Elox Raw gepulvert.

Im Ernst, ist Factory Raw.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Oktober 2015)

So, Saison ist für mich zu Ende. Bänder und Kapsel im Daumen gerissen. Gestern OP, gut gelaufen. 4 Wochen Gips. Grrrrr!


----------



## Simbl (3. Oktober 2015)

Shit, gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung. Was hasn geschafft?


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Oktober 2015)

Auf ner Party Pogo getanzt. Kein Scheiss!


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2015)

altaaaaa

tequila tonight, tomorrow we ride!

Gute Besserung...


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Oktober 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Immer diese Risikosportarten.

Aber passt ja zum Saisonende....


Fehlt da nicht irgendwie ein Finger?


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Oktober 2015)

Jemand hier schon Erfahrung mit den Tausch des Schwingenlagers beim Ion? Habe derartiges noch nie gemacht. (Mein erstes Fully.) Wo muss ich schlagen oder besser pressen? Achse dachte ich, müsste mit einer passenden Schraube rauszuschlagen sein. Lager sind vermutlich eingepresst, also muss ich mir wohl eine entsprechende Hülse drehen zum rausschlagen oder doch besser pressen... ? 

Meines ist definitiv fertig, hat ordentlich Spiel und Rost tritt aus. Neue Lager sind bestellt. Ordentliche Werkstatt und Schrauberhände sind vorhanden.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. Oktober 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> nicht irgendwie ein Finger


Mann, sowas kannste doch jetzt nicht schreiben! Wenn's dem @Martin1508 bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen ist,....
jetzt haut's den bestimmt um!
Aber sonst von mir auch nochmal gute Besserung(ob nun mit 4 oder 5 Fingern an der rechten Hand)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (16. Oktober 2015)

Alle fünfe dran. Heute kommen die Fäden raus. Dann noch 2 Wochen Schiene.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ohne jetzt gleich gesteinigt zu werden, hat jemand schon mal ein Vorderrad / Gabel in 29 Zoll getestet? 

Gruß


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Oktober 2015)

Bitte nicht diesen scaled scheiss von Liteville auch noch bei Nicolai.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Oktober 2015)

Hey,
ist jemand von euch von einem Helius am 26 auf ein ION 16 27.5 umgestiegen? Ich fahre seit 2012 ein Helius AM und würde gern mal was neues fahren. Fahre fast ausschliesslich in den Vogesen. Also viel hoch und viel runter 
Merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27.5 ? Bei was für einem Gesamtgewicht landet man bei eine vernünftigen Aufbau?
Ein Vergleich zwischen Helius und ION würde mich sehr interessieren...


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich!


----------



## wildbiker (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich, allerdings cc zu ion16.

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich auch. Das Ion kann alles was das Helius kann, nur besser


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Das Ion kann alles was das Helius kann, nur besser



Mmmh, jap! Kann man so stehen lassen. Ich bin mit der Entscheidung super zufrieden.

Was ich als Vorteil empfinde:

- Moderne Geo. Mehr Reach, Ion will aggressiver gefahren werden. Mehr Druck auf Vorderrad. Magic Mary hat sich ,für mich, als perfekter Reifen herausgestellt. Ich fahre bei 1.82 und 87cm SL einen Medium mit 50mm Megaforce 2.
- Modernere Lager. Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus deutlich besser.
- Hinterbau Ratio harmonischer. Harmoniert super mit dem CCDB Air. Steht stabil im Federweg, kann dadurch softer abgestimmt werden und man nutzt dadurch effektiv den Federweg. 
- Insgesamt ist der Rahmen harmonischer. Er macht einfach mehr Spaß. Im Vergleich fühlt sich der Helius AM wie ein Panzer an. Das Ion verleitet deutlich mehr zum Spielen.
- Jetzt zu 27,5. Wenn du von 26 auf 27.5 wechselst, merkst du wenig Veränderung. Nimmst du dann aber nach 1 Monat Eingewöhnung einfach mal wieder ein 26", dann merkst du den Unterschied. Es ist kein Quantensprung aber doch spürbar.
- Moderne Standards. ZS Steuerrohr, 142 Steckachse etc.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Das Ion kann alles was das Helius kann, nur besser



hey, du würdest ne gute figur als verkäufer abgeben 

@Martin1508
Helius AM=Panzer  echt jetzt

bzgl. 26'' vs 27,5''

ich hab bei  27,5'' tests stets direkt einen unterschied gemerkt....beim umstieg auf wiederum 26'' auch. und zwar im positiven sinne   ist aber rein subjektiv....und ein anderer mag das anders empfinden, weil er anders fährt, nen anderen stil prägt und andere präferenzen hat....

142/12=moderner standard  Boost rulez


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> hey, du würdest ne gute figur als verkäufer abgeben
> 
> @Martin1508
> Helius AM=Panzer  echt jetzt



Ja, echt jetzt.

Im Vergleich zum Ion 16 ist der Helius AM deutlich behänder. Man sitzt mehr auf dem Rad als ins Bike integriert. Das Ion vermittelt mir ein leichteres Fahren. Alles fühlt sich lockerer an. Das Helius ist einfach träger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2015)

alles klar.

ich empfind das AM ja eigentlich als sehr sehr ausgewogenes bike ..... seit der 158mm FW einstellung umso mehr agil, flink, leichthändig und eben gar nicht behäbig. Auch das etwas höhere tretlager zahlt sich oft aus, demnach wo man unterwegs ist. kenn das ion aber im direkten vergleich nicht...

der hinterbau ist nicht der allersensibelste, wirkt dennoch aber keinesfalls wie ein brett, er ist  kein plüschsofa...
hat alles aber auch vorteile welche ich auch schätze, da er schön feedback liefert. dennoch nicht hölzernd wirkt wann mal federweg benötigt wird..... desweiteren wippt er wenig im wiegetritt...

so mein empfinden.....


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> alles klar.
> 
> ... kenn das ion aber im direkten vergleich nicht...
> 
> ...



Des Pudels Kern


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2015)

jaein....

muss es bei gelegenheit aber mal fahren...

hätte es jetzt (im vergleich zum AM) eher in richtung bügeln eingeschätzt (LW, radstand, oberrohr, reach, LRS grösse...) was ich unter anderem auch schon gelesen hab. dass es (etwas) schlechter im uphill ist gabs auch schon mal zu lesen.....

ist ganz bestimmt ein super rad, für den einen besser, für den anderen schlechter geeignet als das helius....

dass es alles pauschal besser kann halte ich aber rational gesehn für quatsch.....


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

Jemand ne Ibu? Bekomme Kopfschmerzen. Bin dann auch mal weg.


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Oktober 2015)

Hm, da scheinen die Meinungen ja stark auseinander zu  gehen. Ich denke, ich werd mir mal ne Möglichkeit zum Probefahren suchen...
Was sagt denn so das Gewicht?


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

14,04 Kg

Ion 16 (650b) Medium
Reset Flatstack
Pike RCT3 Solo Air
Cane Creek DB Air mit Huber Buchsen
Mavic Crossmax XL
HR Hans Dampf; VR Magic Mary; tubeless mit Milch
Hope M4/Stahlflex mit Tech 3 Hebel (VR 203, HR 180)
Syntace Megaforce 50mm
Syntace Spacer
Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Odi Van`s Style
KS LEV 150
SQLab 611
Jagwire Sterling Silber
XX1 Kurbel mit 30er Blatt
XX1 Schaltwerk
XO1 Kassette
KMC 11fach schwarz
Acros Innelager
DMR Vault


----------



## wildbiker (26. Oktober 2015)

Meins sollte ähnlich sein......

13,8 Kilos

Ion 16 (650b) Medium
Reset Flatstack
Pike RCT3 Solo Air
RS Monarch RT3 Plus
Spank Spike Enduro
VR/HR: Conti Trailking m. Schlauch
Hope E4 Tech 3 Hebel m. schwimmender Scheibe (VR 180, HR 180)
Hope DH 50mm
Answer Protaper 780mm
Ergon GA1
Thomson Elite
Ergon SME
XX1 Kurbel mit 30er Blatt
X01 Schaltwerk
X1 Kassette/Kette
SRAM 11fach schwarz
Reset Innenlager
Specialized Flat


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Oktober 2015)

13.5 kg, Grösse S, zwei Magic Mary tubeless, Fox 36 2015 170mm, Reverb, CCDB Inline, XX1 komplett, BOR Kurbel (wegen der Optik ), Hope E4 Race, Tune/Flow EX Laufräder, 30mm Answer Vorbau und 780 mm Syntace Carbon Lenker, XTR Clickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (26. Oktober 2015)

EDIT: Neue Frage an die L bzw. kleineren Rahmenfahren auch:
34,9mm Sattelklemme passt, oder?
Zu denken, dass eine 31,8er an das 31,8 Maß vom Rahmen passt war ein bisschen doof.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

Innendurchmesser ist bei Large 30,9 und nicht 31,6. Aussendurchmesser ist aber 34,9 bzw. 35.


----------



## wildbiker (26. Oktober 2015)

S-L 31,6 / XL 30,9 lt. Techsheet ion16
Innendurchmesser 

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Flamingonuss (26. Oktober 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Innendurchmesser ist bei Large 30,9 und nicht 31,6. Aussendurchmesser ist aber 34,9 bzw. 35.


Laut tech Sheet ist er bei S-L 31,6?


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Oktober 2015)

@wildbiker:

Okay, dann habe ich mich verhauen.

Gut aufgepasst.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

Kein Problem.....passiert;-) 

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheeno (29. Oktober 2015)

Es ist da...! Ein Traum in Blau & Rot! Ende nöchsten Monats sind dann wohl alle Teile beisammen, sodass der Aufbau dann auch beginnen kann!


----------



## Flamingonuss (29. Oktober 2015)

Cheeno schrieb:


> Es ist da...! Ein Traum in Blau & Rot! Ende nöchsten Monats sind dann wohl alle Teile beisammen, sodass der Aufbau dann auch beginnen kann!


Das Bike passend zu den Schuhen?


----------



## Cheeno (29. Oktober 2015)

Selbstverständlich, wenn die Schuhe durch sind gibt's einen neuen Rahmen...!
;-)


----------



## Timmy35 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich dachte, es gibt kein Blau-Elox mehr?


----------



## Simbl (29. Oktober 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hat er noch vor der Eurobike bestellt


----------



## Flamingonuss (29. Oktober 2015)

Müsste die Charge sein die vor der Eurobike bestellt wurde und jetzt ausgeliefert wird, ja.


----------



## Cheeno (29. Oktober 2015)

So ist es, eines der letzten farbig eloxierten Ions - ohne jegliche Farbfehler! Was mich nur wundert, dass ein Debonair eingebaut ist, M/L3 Tune; hieß es nicht, dass der Debonair nicht wirklich kompatibel mit dem Ion sei? 
Wäre cool, wenn mich jemand diesbezüglich aufklären könnte. :-D


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2015)

Cheeno schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert, dass ein Debonair eingebaut ist, M/L3 Tune; hieß es nicht, dass der Debonair nicht wirklich kompatibel mit dem Ion sei?
> Wäre cool, wenn mich jemand diesbezüglich aufklären könnte. :-D



_Ich hatte neulich ein ähnliches "Problem"...neues Ion, Monarch Plus defekt...eingeschickt ...nen Debon zurück bekommen....Nicolai
angerufen...gefragt..und gesagt bekommen das der Debon mittlerweile ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden wurde._

_Ist also alles gut _


----------



## wildbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Anfang Oktober sozusagen neben fahrtechniktrainung gleich nochn nicolaitreffen in othal...4 Ion16 und jeder mit nem anderen tune... Hatten bei nicolai nachgefragt... 

Antwort seitens N: 
Also der Rock Shox L L Tune HV (High Volume) Dämpfer wird von Rockshox nicht mehr hergestellt. Daher die Umrüstung auf Debonair M L3 Dämpfer. Lt. Aussage von Moritz ist der alte Dämpfer sogar der bessere aufgrund des größeren Luftvolumens. 

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## tommi101 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das der Debonair das größere Luftvolumen hat im Vergleich zum Monarch Plus HV.
Ist der Debonair nun straffer oder fluffiger??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (29. Oktober 2015)

Fahr gleich den Vivid 
Meines sieht in etwa aus wie das von Martin.
Ich muss endlich mal ein Bild machen... tztztztz

Gewicht bin ich bei irgendwas um 14,3 in L mit SG Reifen


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Oktober 2015)

suoixon schrieb:


> Fahr gleich den Vivid



Word!!! Egal ob Vivid, Float X2 oder CCDB Air. Die dicken Digger sind auch eher meins.


----------



## XXLspot (29. Oktober 2015)

Mit meinem Debonair M L3 bin ich zufrieden. Schlukt alles ohne fiel federweg zu nützen. Einzige Wünsch ist ein bischen mehr Unterstützung um ab zu heben für Hindernisse. Es kostet fiel Kraft das Hinterrad über etwas zu ziehen. Mit der Vivid im vorheriges Rad war das einfach mit dem beiden Rebounds ein zu stellen. Der Vivid verlierte mehr Kraft am Asphalt und Schotter beim hoch treten. Weniger direct.

Entschüldigung für mein Deutsch, ich bin Niederländer...


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Oktober 2015)

[QUOTE="XXLspot, post: 13337082, member: 340396"

Entschüldigung für mein Deutsch, ich bin Niederländer...[/QUOTE]

Nicht schlimm! Dein Deutsch ist besser als mein Niederländisch.


----------



## gruftidrop (30. Oktober 2015)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Hey,
> ist jemand von euch von einem Helius am 26 auf ein ION 16 27.5 umgestiegen? Ich fahre seit 2012 ein Helius AM und würde gern mal was neues fahren. Fahre fast ausschliesslich in den Vogesen. Also viel hoch und viel runter
> Merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27.5 ? Bei was für einem Gesamtgewicht landet man bei eine vernünftigen Aufbau?
> Ein Vergleich zwischen Helius und ION würde mich sehr interessieren...



Ich fahre beide Räder. Das AM schon länger, das Ion 16 27,5 jetzt die komplette Saison.
Wenn Du Fragen hast, gerne per E-Mail.
Mich nerven hier einige Leute hier im Forum, die sich wohl weniger mit den Rädern als mit
Glaskugeln beschäftigen.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Oktober 2015)

Mal was zur Erheiterung

The walking dead:


----------



## Simbl (30. Oktober 2015)

Düh, die Pogoverletzung?


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Oktober 2015)

Jap! Gips seit heute ab


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2015)

mirisjetztschlecht....

Aber Glückwunsch und weiterhin Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (30. Oktober 2015)

Stell dich nicht so an


----------



## Simbl (30. Oktober 2015)

@guru39 : Is das Gurumetron startklar? Dann würd ichs mir gern mal für gut 3 Stunden leihen.


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> @guru39 : Is das Gurumetron startklar? Dann würd ichs mir gern mal für gut 3 Stunden leihen.



Ja, kannst es dir holen kommen.

Mensch.. kaum geboren das Ding und schon voll die Nutte


----------



## Simbl (30. Oktober 2015)

Die kriegt was sie verdient


----------



## pfalz (30. Oktober 2015)

Wanderpokal...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Oktober 2015)

@gruftidrop Schade, mich würde dein Erfahrungsbericht ehrlich interessieren, auch wenn ich keine Wechselgelüste(und Möglichkeiten) von meinem 26er AC habe.. Aber Info`s sind immer gut. Recht haste allerdings, dass es manchmal - _egal in welchem Forum!_ - ziemlich rigorose Meinungen gibt und andere Anmerkungen nicht gelten dürfen.

@Martin1508 Passt ja super zu Halloween, sparste dir das Kostüm.
Gute Besserung weiterhin!

@guru39 Hast du denn wenigstens schon mal eine Runde auf dem _*Gurumetron*_ gedreht, bevor du es verhuurst(das könnte jetzt holländisch passen, oder?) und wenn ja: WIE FÄHRT ES SICH? Im Vergleich zum _Schlachtvieh_ z.B. 

Ab Sonntag übrigens _*Movember: 
https://de.movember.com/
*_
Grüße Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39 Hast du denn wenigstens schon mal eine Runde auf dem _*Gurumetron*_ gedreht, bevor du es verhuurst(das könnte jetzt holländisch passen, oder?) und wenn ja: WIE FÄHRT ES SICH? Im Vergleich zum _Schlachtvieh_ z.B.
> 
> Grüße Maik



Extra noch mal für dich


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Oktober 2015)

Super Fahrbericht, live und direkt am Puls des Fahrers!
Danke und alles Gute bei der Gelegenheit nich für den neuen Shop!


----------



## gruftidrop (30. Oktober 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @gruftidrop Schade, mich würde dein Erfahrungsbericht ehrlich interessieren, auch wenn ich keine Wechselgelüste(und Möglichkeiten) von meinem 26er AC habe.. Aber Info`s sind immer gut. Recht haste allerdings, dass es manchmal - _egal in welchem Forum!_ - ziemlich rigorose Meinungen gibt und andere Anmerkungen nicht gelten dürfen.
> 
> @Martin1508 Passt ja super zu Halloween, sparste dir das Kostüm.
> Gute Besserung weiterhin!
> ...



Hi Maik ,
Ich schicke dir später eine PN.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## suoixon (1. November 2015)

So hier in Farbe und bunt 

Geplant sind noch passende Aufkleber für Dämpfer und Gabel.
Lila Außenhülle liegt schon bereit


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kilonewton (1. November 2015)

Kam so vom Beizen zurück, soll ichs so lassen  ?


----------



## Martin1508 (1. November 2015)

Ich find es ja geil!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. November 2015)

Voll der _industrial look. Ich finde es auch geil!_


----------



## Moritz3788 (1. November 2015)

Sieht richtig stark aus!! Würde es auch so lassen!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. November 2015)

Hammergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (2. November 2015)

Mega


----------



## Janf85 (2. November 2015)

Sieht schon geil aus... kann man das nicht sogar noch ein bisschen polieren oder so damit das nicht ganz so matt wirkt?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. November 2015)

Ich finde gerade dieses matte und angelaufene sehr faszinierend. Poliert wird es ja quasi von allein durch Kontakt mit Kleidung, etc.
Würde es genau so aufbauen!


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2015)

unbedingt sooooo lassen


----------



## Simbl (2. November 2015)

Gerade entdeckt:

http://enduro-mtb.com/hausbesuch-tief-im-harz-in-der-zentrale-von-nicolai-bikes/


----------



## muddiver (2. November 2015)

Auf jeden Fall so lassen.


----------



## bastea82 (2. November 2015)

@Kilonewton 
Sieht gut aus, würde es vermutlich ebenfalls so lassen. Find auch bei Stahlrahmen dieses angelaufene durchs schweissen sehr geil.
Hast du nen gepulverten Rahmen abbeizen lassen?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. November 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt:
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/hausbesuch-tief-im-harz-in-der-zentrale-von-nicolai-bikes/


Ha, so wie den Jungs vom Mag ging es mir auch im Sommer:
Bin bei meinem 1.Besuch 2x dran vorbei gefahren, weil ich dieses wunderschöne, rein gerückte Gehöft nicht richtig wahrgenommen habe. Aber dann hat mich Nguyen van Khai rumhampeln sehen und an Klaus übergeben.


----------



## Kilonewton (2. November 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> @Kilonewton
> Sieht gut aus, würde es vermutlich ebenfalls so lassen. Find auch bei Stahlrahmen dieses angelaufene durchs schweissen sehr geil.
> Hast du nen gepulverten Rahmen abbeizen lassen?


Ja, der war schwefelgelb gepulvert. ich bin echt hin- und hergerissen. hatte jetzt lange nen raw rahmen und will eigentlich unbedingt was schwarzes, ich wollte euch die geile optik aber nicht vorenthalten! sitzstreben sind auch schon glasperlengestrahlt. also wenn dann ginge nur noch ne mischung aus schwarz-elox und "assi-roh"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (2. November 2015)

Kilonewton schrieb:


> Ja, der war schwefelgelb gepulvert. ich bin echt hin- und hergerissen. hatte jetzt lange nen raw rahmen und will eigentlich unbedingt was schwarzes, ich wollte euch die geile optik aber nicht vorenthalten! sitzstreben sind auch schon glasperlengestrahlt. also wenn dann ginge nur noch ne mischung aus schwarz-elox und "assi-roh"


Nix schwarz, raw, assi-raw oder semi gelb


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. November 2015)

@Kilonewton
,,assi-roh" mit schwarzem Hinterbau?
Welche Farbe haben denn Umlenkhebel und Lagerdeckel?


----------



## Seneca02 (3. November 2015)

Pinke gelbe rote oder sonstfarbige Sitzstreben kombiniert mit Assi-Raw!
Bin ja echt neidisch, hab meinen RAW Rahmen fast ein Jahr und noch nicht gewaschen aber so geil Assi wird er halt einfach nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit der Krähe drangehen


----------



## BassSetAlight (3. November 2015)

Gibt es hier Leute aus Darmstadt mit einem ION 16?

Ich will mir nächstes Jahr ein Enduro zulegen und finde das ION sehr interessant.
Wäre super wenn es jemanden gibt der mich mal auf sein ION setzen lässt


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## BassSetAlight (3. November 2015)

Ich bin schon ganze 172 cm groß  
Also ich denke S oder M, wäre ne coole Rahmengröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. November 2015)

Bei mir kannste ein Geometron/Mojo in Long( = S) und ein normales 16er in M Probebesetzen 
Mein 16er in S ist leider zerlegt  

Und HD/Eppelheim ist auch nicht weit weg von Darmstadt.


----------



## BassSetAlight (3. November 2015)

Sehr cool, da muss ich doch mal in dienem Laden vorbeikommen in der nächsten Zeit ;-)


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (4. November 2015)

Hi,

weiß jemand von euch was ein "Satz Extra Love" Parts für das ION 16 650b neu kostet? D.h Umlenkhebel, Lagerdeckel, Leitungsklemmung etc..
Oder ist es möglich das Nicolai den Teilen einen neuen Farbton verpasst?

Bin an einem gebrauchten Rahmen interessiert aber die Farbe der Eloxal Teile gefällt mir leider nicht...


Danke


----------



## Flamingonuss (4. November 2015)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand von euch was ein "Satz Extra Love" Parts für das ION 16 650b neu kostet? D.h Umlenkhebel, Lagerdeckel, Leitungsklemmung etc..
> Oder ist es möglich das Nicolai den Teilen einen neuen Farbton verpasst?
> ...


ca 2400€. Einfach Rahmen kaufen, in deinem gewünschten Extralove den Kram und dann den Kram abschrauben. Rahmen entsorg ich dir sogar kostenlos, übernehme zähneknirschend noch deine Versandkosten


----------



## suoixon (4. November 2015)

Ohne umlenkhebel warens ca 70€


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (4. November 2015)

Danke für die Info

@Flamingonuss: Ich denke da werden wir nicht zusammen kommen  Aber danke für dein Angebot!


----------



## n18bmn24 (4. November 2015)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß jemand von euch was ein "Satz Extra Love" Parts für das ION 16 650b neu kostet? D.h Umlenkhebel, Lagerdeckel, Leitungsklemmung etc..
> Oder ist es möglich das Nicolai den Teilen einen neuen Farbton verpasst?
> Bin an einem gebrauchten Rahmen interessiert aber die Farbe der Eloxal Teile gefällt mir leider nicht...
> Danke



Wie wär's mit nachfragen. Die fressen dich nicht in Lübbrechtsen...

Preise von 07/2014


> 1. Was würde es kosten, die EL-Teile ohne Dämpferwippe (die passt) in elox-Orange nach zu bestellen? Also alle Kappen, Schrauben, Muttern und Kabelführungen.


Deckel = 103,08€
ET-Keys = 54,09€
Kleeblattmuttern = 17,52€
Kabelhalter = 33,73€



> 2. Decals rechts/links in schwarz


Standard Dekor sw 0 12,00€ Brutto



> 3. Ist es möglich, über euch nachträglich die RAW-Druckstreben in schwarz zu eloxieren und was würde es kosten?


schwarz eloxieren Paar Druckstreben = Brutto 67,20 €




suoixon schrieb:


> Ohne umlenkhebel warens ca 70€



Wann? Und wirklich alles ohne Umlenkhebel?


----------



## bastea82 (4. November 2015)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand von euch was ein "Satz Extra Love" Parts für das ION 16 650b neu kostet? D.h Umlenkhebel, Lagerdeckel, Leitungsklemmung etc..
> Oder ist es möglich das Nicolai den Teilen einen neuen Farbton verpasst?
> ...


Wenn du nur die Farbe runterbekommen willst werf die Teile in Wasser und Abflussreiniger, Lagersitze würde ich vorher schützen.
Im Bikemarkt wollte glaub ich jmd sowas tauschen, guck mal da nach. Waren aber rote Teile soweit ich mich entsinne.


----------



## suoixon (4. November 2015)

3-fach = 7,64€

Deckel 28,3mm = 17,77€

Deckel 20,5mm = 7,24€

Mutter 20,5mm = 8,76€


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (5. November 2015)

Ich habe bisher leider noch keine Antwort aus Lübbrechtsen erhalten... 

Schädige ich mit dem Abfluss Reiniger nicht das Material? Wäre sonst auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (5. November 2015)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand von euch was ein "Satz Extra Love" Parts für das ION 16 650b neu kostet? D.h Umlenkhebel, Lagerdeckel, Leitungsklemmung etc..
> Oder ist es möglich das Nicolai den Teilen einen neuen Farbton verpasst?
> ...


Frag mal bei user mad-line, der kann die "umfärben". Überleg dir aber vorher wie du die lager aus dem unlenkhebel bekommst  am besten gehts mit nem innenauszieher.


----------



## Flamingonuss (5. November 2015)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Schädige ich mit dem Abfluss Reiniger nicht das Material? [...]


Solange der Umlenkhebel nicht aus alten Haaren, Hautschuppen und Shampooresten besteht nicht. Ok ich hör jetzt auf hier


----------



## Night-Mare (5. November 2015)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Schädige ich mit dem Abfluss Reiniger nicht das Material? Wäre sonst auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative!



Bitte schau mal hier nach:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eloxal-entfernen-wie.510535/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eloxal-entfernen.701155/

Und Google Abflussreiniger + Eloxal bringt noch mehr.

Du kannst wohl durchaus einiges falsch machen. Immerhin ätzt du Material weg und wenn Du zuviel wegätzt kannst Du logischerweise etwas zerstören. Habe aber selbst (noch) keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (9. November 2015)

Nach Rücksprache mit Nicolai bewegt sich der Preis für alle Elox Teile bei ca. 380€ ....


----------



## raschaa (9. November 2015)

schon zig mal gemacht mit dem rohrreiniger, absolut easy! man kann sehr gut erkennen wann die farbschicht sich auflöst und dann aufhören und den rest einfach abwischen... bekannter von mir hat seine kompletten xtralove teile vom ion20 bei @Mad-Line  umeloxieren lassen, ergebnis war top!


----------



## bobtailoner (11. November 2015)

Mal eine kurze experten Frage. Ion 16 650b in Gr. L bei 189cm Körperlänge und SL 92 dürfte schon sehr klein sein, korrekt?


----------



## tommi101 (11. November 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze experten Frage. Ion 16 650b in Gr. L bei 189cm Körperlänge und SL 92 dürfte schon sehr klein sein, korrekt?



Also ich fahre mit 1,86m gerade noch Gr.L, hab allerdings proportional lange Arme und Beine.
Auf meinem 16er hab ich momentan für Touren wieder einen 60mm Vorbau mit 8° Lenker montiert.
Für Bikeparktage schraub ich mir schnell ne kürzere Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi drauf.

Ich denke mit 1,89m bist Du näher beim XL als L....aber wie immer ist das natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## bobtailoner (11. November 2015)

Beim XL stört das arg lange steuerrohr doch enorm


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2015)

XL mit L steuerrohr...? KP ob du dafür den gesamten custom aufpreis Zahlen musst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (11. November 2015)

Probefahrt, denn grau ist alle Theorie. Entweder direkt in Lübbrechtsen, bei nem N Händler oder freundlich hier fragen bez. einem Fahrer in deiner Nähe


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. November 2015)

Hallo, Ich bin 190cm und fahre das XL und bin total zufrieden. Ob Park oder Tour, alles kein Thema, auch ohne Umbauten


----------



## Martin1508 (11. November 2015)

Mmmh, ich fahre mit 182cm und 87SL einen Medium. Ein Kumpel fährt bei 190cm und normaler SL mit gutem Gefühl einen Large mit 40er Vorbau. Also, lieber nochmal ausprobieren. Ich würde immer vorher testen...Kann hier also "Flamingonuss" nur beipflichten.


----------



## Touri (11. November 2015)

endlich mal ein paar große Kerle hier....  mit XL-Rahmen

ich fahre mit 1,90 und 92 SL einen XL-Rahmen (bei Guru!! gekauft...) und bin auch sehr zufrieden!. 
Noch folgende Anmerkung:
- ich brauche schon bei vollem Auszug, eine sehr lange Sattelstütze (400er reicht nicht)
- Steurrohr stört mich nicht, könnte vielleoich 1 cm kürzer sein, muss aber nicht

Ich glaube, es hat auch irgendwie mit der Herkunft des Fahrers zu tun - ich fahre ursprünglich Touren und Rennrad - deshalb mag ich die längere Geometrie sehr. Das Rad ist sehr ruhig und trotzdem wendig. 
Bin ein L Probegefahren und empfand es für mich als zu quirlig....


----------



## Martin1508 (11. November 2015)

Touri schrieb:


> endlich mal ein paar große Kerle hier....  mit XL-Rahmen
> 
> ich fahre mit 1,90 und 92 SL einen XL-Rahmen (bei Guru!! gekauft...) und bin auch sehr zufrieden!.
> Noch folgende Anmerkung:
> ...



Jap, macht Sinn. Der Kollege ist früher ziemlich gut BMX gefahren und hat genau deswegen Bock auf das Quirlige. Deswegen IMMER testen.

Gruss


----------



## Flamingonuss (11. November 2015)

Gerade bei der Größe von dir angegeben würd ich sagen, dass du zwischen L und XL steckst halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (11. November 2015)

Jepp, die 189/92 sind zufälligerweise genau meine daten... ich fahre ein L (allerdings das alte 26") mit zZt 35er vorbau. Ich bin da auch immer hin und her gerissen. Im technischen gelände super, bei high speed geballer mir eher etwas zu nervös...


----------



## madre (11. November 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze experten Frage. Ion 16 650b in Gr. L bei 189cm Körperlänge und SL 92 dürfte schon sehr klein sein, korrekt?


Ich fahre mit 1,90 ein xl Ion 16 650B gekauft beim Bikebauer und es passt top . Ich habe auch ein L schon länger ausprobiert und würde auf jeden Fall wieder xl nehmen


----------



## Janf85 (11. November 2015)

Das Steuerrohr Thema ist ein bisschen überschätzt... fahren doch die meisten mit 2cm spacern und 20mm Rise am Lenker  macht also +4cm  und alle Xl rahmen haben so um die 140 Steuerrohr.... auch SC mit 130 aber dafür +1 vom steuersatz.  Sehe den Vortei leher darin dass man spacer weglassen und nen flachen lenker nehmen kann  

ps  ich bin auch mit 1,90 und XL glücklich gewesen bis es jetzt leider aus rationalisierungsgründen im bikemarkt gelandet ist.


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2015)

Ich würde ja sagen nehm das Geometron  Geiler geht´s nämlich nicht 
Aber was weiß ich aber schon


----------



## bobtailoner (12. November 2015)

Wo finde ich denn aif der N Seite die Daten zum Geometron?


----------



## nicbmxtb (12. November 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn aif der N Seite die Daten zum Geometron?


 Schau mal in dem thread 


hardvark schrieb:


> Geometrie sollte ja wie die vom GPI Link bzw. Mojo Geometron Link sein.


----------



## bobtailoner (14. November 2015)

Besten Dank. 
Das Geometron müsste man halt wirklich mal fahren. Um es blind zu kaufen ist es dann doch zu viel Geld.
Hat jemand von euch schonmal mit Offset Bushings oder einem winkelsteuersatz experimentiert?


----------



## Simbl (14. November 2015)

Zu den Offsetbuchsen und Winkelsteuersatz: Beides ausprobiert und für unnötig befunden

Zum Geometron: Mini DH Bike


----------



## dario88 (14. November 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Zu den Offsetbuchsen und Winkelsteuersatz: Beides ausprobiert und für unnötig befunden



inwiefern? also mal auf 65 grad runter gebaut?


----------



## Simbl (14. November 2015)

Dafür ist mein Popometer einfach zu grob eingestellt um da groß nen Unterschied zu merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (16. November 2015)

vielleicht solltest du dein popometer mal kalibrieren lassen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. November 2015)

DAS mag ich mir jetzt nicht wirklich genau vorstellen!
Hauahauahej


----------



## Simbl (16. November 2015)




----------



## Martin1508 (16. November 2015)

Das Bundesamt für Material und Kalibrierung hat speziell für den Simbl dieses Feinwerkzeug zugelassen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. November 2015)

Oh, mir wird schlecht!


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2015)

Liegt abholbereit im Puff


----------



## Simbl (16. November 2015)

Ich komm heut doch nimmer vorbei


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. November 2015)

Hast wohl dein Popometer gerade erst kalibriert?
Mist, was macht der Schneemann da??


----------



## Martin1508 (16. November 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Oh, mir wird schlecht!



War so ein 68er Motto nicht: "Öffnet die Herzen, herzt die Öffnungen"??? 

So, bitte weiter auf normalem Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (16. November 2015)

Gibts das "Ding" auch mit Vario-Längenverstellung und das per Fernbedienung?


----------



## Timmy35 (16. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, bitte weiter auf normalem Niveau.



Das ist doch unser normales Niwo!


----------



## Martin1508 (16. November 2015)

Ach so!!!


----------



## raschaa (16. November 2015)

und das ist sicher keine hautcreme


----------



## Cheeno (16. November 2015)

So, bei mir geht es auch in kleinen Schritten vorran, Gabel, Bremsen und Lenker sind mittlerweile verbaut, Laufräder und Schaltgruppe folgen vorraussichtlich Ende des Monats.


----------



## swabian (17. November 2015)

schick
wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich Dir meine roten Bremsen verkaufen können, ich hatte schwarze bestellt, rote kamen...er meinte die bremsen genauso gut wie schwarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (17. November 2015)

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie die Dichtung Stealth Kabel/ Sattelrohr am Besten da reinkommt?
Mit Würgen, Drücken und Ziehen - Kein Erfolg bisher


----------



## n18bmn24 (17. November 2015)

Bissl Spüli drauf, dann flutschts besser


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2015)

Ich nehm Balistol.


----------



## raschaa (18. November 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich nehm Balistol.



Bezieht sich das auf die remote-stütze oder den popometer-kalibrator? 

ich nehme silikonspray....


----------



## Martin1508 (18. November 2015)

raschaa schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf die remote-stütze oder den popometer-kalibrator?
> 
> ich nehme silikonspray....


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. November 2015)

Brennt das nich?


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2015)

raschaa schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf die remote-stütze oder den popometer-kalibrator?
> 
> ich nehme silikonspray....



Auf den Popometer-Kalibrator natürlich....


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2015)

war mal mainz....


----------



## Flamingonuss (24. November 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> war mal mainz....


Leichtbau konsequent.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. November 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> war mal mainz....


Ist das Raw oder wirklich so`n geiles Meerblau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. November 2015)

Sorry, aber keine Ahnung wie die Farbe heißt!

Der müsste das wissen! @DanielHD17


----------



## raschaa (25. November 2015)

Ist auf jedenfall gepulvert... ich mutmaße mal dass es ein grau ton ist...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. November 2015)

Tippe auf psycho turquoise...
@DanielHD17 postet sicher bald ein Bild im Tageslicht...Stimmt doch, oder?


----------



## hardvark (25. November 2015)

Eindeutig das Miami Vice Farbschema.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. November 2015)

Das waren noch Zeiten....MIAMI VICE mit Don Johnson und Philip Michael Thomas...hachja!


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. November 2015)

Naiz.
Haste Lackierung gemacht lassen? ;-)

Lecker Baiksche.


----------



## raschaa (25. November 2015)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ist auf jedenfall gepulvert... ich mutmaße mal dass es ein grau ton ist...



Ich revidiere meine Meinung... auf'm Laptop auffe arbeid sah des gaaaanz annderstder aus...


----------



## Lambutz (27. November 2015)

Psycho Turquise, eine meins. Klasse Farbe!


----------



## dario88 (28. November 2015)

Meint ihr bei 186cm und 90cm sl ist schon XL drin? Ich habe das L, aber manchmal kommt das Gefühl auf, dass es etwas länger sein könnte..
Ein 50mm Vorbau ist aktuell drauf. Es könnte auch ein 60er sein, aber dann fährt es sich nicht besser beim Lenken. Meine Arme sind relativ lang. Bei dem XL würde ich einen 35er oder 40er Vorbau probieren. Somit wäre das Oberrohr ausgeglichen. Die 150mm Reverb guckt gute 8-9cm raus. Fürs pedalieren könnte der Sattel teilweise noch höher sein, nervt dann aber beim runter fahren...
Ziel wäre etwas mehr Spielraum zum bewegen, nicht so weit hinterm Sattel und etwas ruhiger. Bin mehr der Asap Typ und nicht der technische Umsetzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (28. November 2015)

hört sich für mich ehr nach Geometron an


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. November 2015)

Klingt schon nach klassischer L/XL Schwelle, klar.


----------



## dario88 (28. November 2015)

Das überzeugt mich leider nicht so. Ich mag Nicolai und vorallem das Ion, aber da würde ich mir dann eher ein Mondraker Dune holen, wenn ich es richtig lang wollte ( Optik und Gewicht ). Mir geht es um 1-2cm.. Ich fahre halt auch gerne Touren und beim Geometron haste dann auch gleich einen längeren hinterbau, einen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel, der bei einem langen Reach Wert gar nicht nötig ist. Ich finde den 65,5er Winkel perfekt beim Ion für ein Gemisch aus Touren, Hometrails und Bikeparkeinsätze.


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. November 2015)

Dann probier doch mal ein XL mit kürzerem Vorbau!?


----------



## dario88 (28. November 2015)

Denke auch.. 
Anbei das aktuelle. Wie zu sehen, das längere Sitzrohr stört nicht. Die Spacer unterm Vorbau gleicht das längere Steuerrohr aus und die 50mm werden durch  40mm ausgetauscht. Oder meint ihr der Plan geht nicht auf?
Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man die Haltung ganz gut.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2015)

Krass! Ich fahre bei 1.81m und 87SL mit gutem Gefühl ein Medium. Ein Freund hat jetzt erst bei 1.91m einen 40er Vorbau bei einem Large Rahmen montiert und ist super zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (28. November 2015)

naja kommt halt auch auf den Fahrstill drauf an und so weiter. Son Rahmenwechsel ist ja nicht billig


----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2015)

Deswegen schrieb ich "krass". Sollte mein Erstaunen über die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker ausdrücken.


----------



## dario88 (28. November 2015)

Kann ich nicht nach vollziehen. Mein L mit nem 40er Vorbau war nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. November 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nach vollziehen. Mein L mit nem 40er Vorbau war nicht fahrbar.


Was genau meinst du mit "nicht fahrbar"? Zu unruhig? Zu Kurz und du musstest dich reinquetschen?


----------



## dario88 (28. November 2015)

Zu unruhig, lenkverhalten nicht wie es sein sollte, ich habe gemerkt das ich zu sehr gequetscht und wenn es schneller wurde zu weit hinten war..
Im sitzen beim einlenken ist es auch Grenzwertig.

Ich kenne halt auch niemanden der bei 186cm ne 90er oder auch 91er sl hat :-D


----------



## Feanor90 (28. November 2015)

Dario hast du den rahmen noch oder ist er schon weg ?


----------



## dario88 (28. November 2015)

ja ich habe den Rahmen noch. Momentan liege ich mit einem Bänderriss flach und da kommen viele Gedanken auf


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. November 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Zu unruhig, lenkverhalten nicht wie es sein sollte, ich habe gemerkt das ich zu sehr gequetscht und wenn es schneller wurde zu weit hinten war..
> Im sitzen beim einlenken ist es auch Grenzwertig.
> 
> Ich kenne halt auch niemanden der bei 186cm ne 90er oder auch 91er sl hat :-D


Zumindest nach dem Bild her würd ich dir grob Recht geben. Fahr doch mal ein XL Probe?


----------



## Physio (28. November 2015)

1,90 m / 93 SL = XL mit (aktuell) 35er Vorbau (vorher 50er Vorbau)


----------



## swabian (28. November 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Zu unruhig, lenkverhalten nicht wie es sein sollte, ich habe gemerkt das ich zu sehr gequetscht und wenn es schneller wurde zu weit hinten war..
> Im sitzen beim einlenken ist es auch Grenzwertig.
> 
> Ich kenne halt auch niemanden der bei 186cm ne 90er oder auch 91er sl hat :-D



Ich kenne das.....habe ein Ibis Mojo in L (kurzer reach ca. 410mm) und mir geht es genauso bei 182cm und 85cm SL also eher lange Arme.....habe mir jetzt einen neuwertigen Ion 16 Rahmen in L aufgebaut........ist jetzt für mich viel erwachsener, bergab eine Macht....dafür nehme ich gerne die geringen Nachteile im Handling in kauf

Ich würde mal bei Deiner Grösse auch ein XL oder vielleicht ein Geometron probefahren!

Bin auch ein Ion 16 in m probegerollt, bisschen gespielt, aber der Aha Effekt wie beim L blieb aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (28. November 2015)

Das bewegt mich nur dazu direkt eine Bestellung aufzugeben


----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Das bewegt mich nur dazu direkt eine Bestellung aufzugeben



Dann hau rein. Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.


----------



## DanielHD17 (29. November 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber keine Ahnung wie die Farbe heißt!
> 
> Der müsste das wissen! @DanielHD17


Hallo zusammen, es handelt sich nicht um grau sondern um lichtgrün  und ja das Miami Vice Bike ist fast fertig  Dann werdet Ihr natürlich mit Fotos versorgt


----------



## MTBwato (30. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich möchte mir gern ein ion 16 mit 650b Laufrädern aufbauen. 

Nun zum Problem. Ich bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig mit der Rahmengröße. 

Ich bin nur 173cm groß. Schritthöhe müsste ich nochmal genau nachmessen. 
Ich komme eigentlich aus der Dirt Jump Richtig und möchte mit dem ion 16 dann (auch) im Bikepark fahren. Also Agilität steht im Vordergrund. 

Ratet ihr mir zu einer M Größe oder doch noch zur S?

Sind hier welche im Forum, die ähnlich groß (klein) sind?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Martin1508 (30. November 2015)

MTBwato schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich möchte mir gern ein ion 16 mit 650b Laufrädern aufbauen.
> 
> Nun zum Problem. Ich bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig mit der Rahmengröße.
> ...



Lass dich hier beraten:

http://www.wurzelpassage.de

Bester Shop wo gibt und er hat das Ion 16 in Geometron Geometrie schon da.

Gruss


----------



## n18bmn24 (30. November 2015)

MTBwato schrieb:


> Nun zum Problem. Ich bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig mit der Rahmengröße.
> Ich bin nur 173cm groß. Schritthöhe müsste ich nochmal genau nachmessen.
> 
> Ich komme eigentlich aus der Dirt Jump Richtig und möchte mit dem ion 16 dann (auch) im Bikepark fahren. Also Agilität steht im Vordergrund.
> ...



Ich fahre mit 1,74 einen Rahmen Größe M, habe aber einen kurzen 35mm Vorbau drauf.
Passt für mich perfekt, ich fahre jedoch ehr Touren bis alpines Gestolper, Park selten.
Am besten probefahren.


----------



## MTBwato (1. Dezember 2015)

Ok, danke. 
Ich tendiere auch zu nem M Rahmen und würde mir eh nen kurzen Vorbau montieren. 

Auf die Wurzelpassage bin ich auch schon gestoßen. Ist aber sehr weit weg von mir, um mal fix vorbei zu fahren.:-(

Aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Dezember 2015)

Moin, vielleicht kriegst du dort Hilfe:
http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.de/2013/04/meiner-raeder.html?m=1
Zumindest laut www


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2015)

DanielHD17 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, es handelt sich nicht um grau sondern um lichtgrün  und ja das Miami Vice Bike ist fast fertig  Dann werdet Ihr natürlich mit Fotos versorgt



Do hosch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Dezember 2015)

Geil, geil, geil!


----------



## DanielHD17 (1. Dezember 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Do hosch...


Da bist du mir etwas zuvor gekommen  aber ich sende noch ein paar hinterher


----------



## dario88 (1. Dezember 2015)

Sehr cool


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Dezember 2015)

Sonny Crockett würde dafür den Ferraridingensbummens stehen lassen..
Ich finde das Bike richtig schön!


----------



## DanielHD17 (1. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure positive Resonanz  freut mich sehr


----------



## suoixon (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich mag die Farbkombination, erinnert aber stark an die 2015 sc nomad farben


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Dezember 2015)

... was aber nicht wirklich schlimm ist.  Das Bike ist nämlich auch sehr hübsch.
Würde ich in meiner Größe auch genau so fahren wollen! Top.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2015)

die Standrohre passen halt leider gar nicht...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Dezember 2015)

Doch, passen!


----------



## DanielHD17 (3. Dezember 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Doch, passen!


Genau, Miami Vice braucht natürlich Standrohre in Gold


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Dezember 2015)

Seit dem Bike und dem Miami  Vice Thema habe ich ständig den Soundtrack im Kopf (hatte ich mal auf Kassette, wirkt immer noch)!


----------



## DanielHD17 (3. Dezember 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Seit dem Bike und dem Miami  Vice Thema habe ich ständig den Soundtrack im Kopf (hatte ich mal auf Kassette, wirkt immer noch)!


Der Soundtrack lief auch beim zusammenbauen bei dir ;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Dezember 2015)

DanielHD17 schrieb:


> Der Soundtrack lief auch beim zusammenbauen bei dir ;-)


Eher bei dir... :-D
War einfach ne coole Serie! Und die 80er...
Um nochmal die Farbe aufzugreifen:
Koks - weiße Tauchrohre, Blingbling - goldene Standrohre, Karibik - türkiser Rahmen...passt alles perfekt.
Aber so sind halt die Geschmäcker - unterschiedlich. Ich sag: "Daumen hoch!"


----------



## Feanor90 (6. Dezember 2015)

Jungs zur sicherheit. Mit 1,84 m und 83 schrittlänge sollte ich doch mit L eigentlich richtig liegen oder ?


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2015)

Bin 185 bei 86 sl und fahr L mit 35er Vorbau, passt top


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dario88 (6. Dezember 2015)

Würde ich bei der Größe auch sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (6. Dezember 2015)

Dämpferfrage,
ja ich weiss..........aber hat schon Jemand einen Marzocchi 053 oder Fox Float X im Ion 16 gefahren.?
Bzw. ein Vergleich zum DB Air?
Ich fahre momentan ein X Fusion Vector air HLR aus meinem Ibis..eigentlich kein schlechter Dämpfer nur nütze ich den Federweg nicht komplett, bleiben immer so ca. 12 mm stehen......
Den Monarch plus, allerdings ohne Debon Air und den fand ich absolut nicht so toll!
Danke für Antwort


----------



## raschaa (6. Dezember 2015)

swabian schrieb:


> Dämpferfrage,
> ja ich weiss..........aber hat schon Jemand einen Marzocchi 053 oder Fox Float X im Ion 16 gefahren.?
> Bzw. ein Vergleich zum DB Air?
> Ich fahre momentan ein X Fusion Vector air HLR aus meinem Ibis..eigentlich kein schlechter Dämpfer nur nütze ich den Federweg nicht komplett, bleiben immer so ca. 12 mm stehen......
> ...



dir ist schon bekannt, dass der Vectair HLR in 216 eine längere (ca. 6mm) Kolbenstange hat als die 63mm hub die er macht? Ich habe keine Probleme im Ion16 den ganzen Hub zu nutzen...ist der vllt. für denn Ibis hinterbau beshimmt worden?


----------



## swabian (6. Dezember 2015)

...ja ist mir bekannt, deshalb kann ich auch genau messen und ich hab ja das Maß vom Ibis, hat ein DW Tune, der tune müsste laut Reset Racing (damals) schon weniger Endprogression haben!
Er spricht auch auf den ersten mm schlechter an als ein DHX Air (zum Test) aber das leigt wahrscheinlich an der Negativkammer....
Ich weiss halt nicht, wie er sich generell im ion verhält, oder ob meiner nur servicereif ist
bzw. ob man den auch von der Dämpfung anpassen kann....wiege 73Kg und fahre ihn mit 5 bar 
bei 25% sag...beide Druckstufen fast offen je nach dem


----------



## dario88 (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte im Ion einen CCDB, der lief echt gut, aber dieses ständige abstimmen für die Trails hat dann irgendwann genervt.
Da ist mir der Debonair doch am liebsten. Im offenen Modus hast du enormen Grip und kein Durchschlagen durch die Spacer und der Trailmodus ist optimal für flowige Strecken. Zugstufe M ist bei 80kg passend.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Ion einen CCDB, der lief echt gut, aber dieses ständige abstimmen für die Trails hat dann irgendwann genervt.
> .



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## swabian (7. Dezember 2015)

würde mich auch interessieren, fand man eine vernünftige Abstimmung...z.B. dass man den gesamten Hub ausnutzt mit guten Ansprechverhalten aber ohne durchzurauschen und genügend schnelle Zugstufe ohne dass einem bei kurz gebauten Absprüngen dass Heck überholt


----------



## dario88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe dazu geneigt immer daran rum zu spielen, von Trail zu Trail. Je nach strecken Situation halt. Ein Setup für alles gab's für mich nicht.

Das was du beschreibst hatte ich des Öfteren gehabt. Auf anderen Strecken hat es aber nicht mehr gepasst.

Ich hab das definitiv etwas über dramatisiert. Es soll auch Leute geben die Machen an dem Dämpfer gar nichts. Dann ist er aber im gesamten nur so gut wie der Monarch.


----------



## raschaa (7. Dezember 2015)

@swabian mach doch einfach mal den Air-Can service (den kann jeder gut selber machen) und teste ihn nochmal...


----------



## swabian (7. Dezember 2015)

raschaa schrieb:


> @swabian mach doch einfach mal den Air-Can service (den kann jeder gut selber machen) und teste ihn nochmal...



stimmt, werd ich schnell machen die nächsten Tage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielHD17 (7. Dezember 2015)

ich fahre mit 1,83m eine Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Cheeno (7. Dezember 2015)

So, die Laufräder sind endlich angekommen und montiert, Decals mussten natürlich runter.
Kefü ist auch schon der Optik halber dran. 
Jetzt fehlt noch die XX1 Black Schaltgruppe und ein Slr mit einer Reverb Stealth. 
Leitungen werden zum Schluss gekürzt.


----------



## n18bmn24 (7. Dezember 2015)

Die Reifen würde ich noch schwarz machen.
Hiermit


----------



## swabian (7. Dezember 2015)

raschaa schrieb:


> @swabian mach doch einfach mal den Air-Can service (den kann jeder gut selber machen) und teste ihn nochmal...



Vielen Dank für den Tip....Asche auf mein Haupt hat jetzt wieder ein Top Ansprechverhalten, nur gereinigt und neu geschmiert... habe mich mal im X Fusion Thread ein bisschen eingelesen, scheinen ja mit der Negativkammer empfindlich zu sein...werde dann mal ausgiebig in Spanien ab nächste Woche testen  Danke


----------



## raschaa (7. Dezember 2015)

Sach isch doch  die idee mit der speziellen Aircan vom Sacki klingt verlockend, leider nicht ganz billig...


----------



## Flamingonuss (15. Dezember 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand eine Flaschenhalterung ans Unterrrohr gemacht?
Hier klappts ja auch: 



 @03:40

Passt das auch beim Ion oder gibt es einen Grund der mir gerade nicht einfällt, wieso das eine Scheissidee wäre?
Evtl. auch die Schraube von der Schaltungsführung nutzend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2015)

Zu einer Scheißidee wirds spätestens wenn du auch in den Bergen unterwegs bist auf dene auch Kühe unterwegs sind, ansonsten ist eher ne Drecksidee   

G.


----------



## tommi101 (15. Dezember 2015)

Starkes Video.....sehr gute Lektüre zum Feierabendbierchen


----------



## dergabbagandalf (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss hier mal ne Frage stellen, auch wenn es ein Dauerthema ist:
Ich möchte mehr Performance am Hinterbau erreichen und überlege was ich machen kann. Zur Zeit fahr ich den Monarch+. Kann ich diesen sinnvoll tunen? Oder doch besser zum Vivid/Debonait greifen? Und wenn, in welcher Version?
Den Monarch fahre ich z.Z. mit 160PSI und gut 30%Sag. (rund 83kg nackiger Fahrer)  Den Federweg nutze ich sehr gut aus, ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, im mittleren Bereich rauscht der Dämpfer deutlich durch und wird ganz am Ende stark progresssiv. Zudem scheint mir der Monarch+ in langen Geröllabfahrten (Lenzer Heide, TrekBikeAttack), genau wie die Pike, zu verhärten, bzw mit den schnellen heftigen Schlägen nicht mitzukommen.
Wer kennt sich hier aus und kann Tips geben? Danke für Antwort!


----------



## dario88 (16. Dezember 2015)

Beim Monarch ist allgemein der fehlende Support im mittleren Bereich ein Problem. Da fehlt etwas hsc mmn.
Allerdings wurde ich mit dem ccdb auch nicht glücklich.
Jetzt fahre ich den debonair auf mid mit 2 spacern und 30%. So gefällt es mir ziemlich gut.
Open und mid deckt recht gut die Bedürfnisse. Open ist halt Mega grippig. Zum abziehen braucht man da schon enorm Schwung, weil er mit l3 wenig druckstufe hat.

Bsp Winterberg, Gabelung fr und dh Strecke. Davor ist eine kleine Welle. Auf mid kann ich easy mit einem bunny hop abziehen, auf Open muss ich da schon viel extremer ran.

Die meiste Performance gibt es wohl mit dem x2/ccdb xv. Aber ist halt mit ständiger Anpassung verbunden ( zumindest bei mir )


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2015)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal ne Frage stellen, auch wenn es ein Dauerthema ist:
> Ich möchte mehr Performance am Hinterbau erreichen und überlege was ich machen kann. Zur Zeit fahr ich den Monarch+. Kann ich diesen sinnvoll tunen? Oder doch besser zum Vivid/Debonait greifen? Und wenn, in welcher Version?
> Den Monarch fahre ich z.Z. mit 160PSI und gut 30%Sag. (rund 83kg nackiger Fahrer)  Den Federweg nutze ich sehr gut aus, ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, im mittleren Bereich rauscht der Dämpfer deutlich durch und wird ganz am Ende stark progresssiv. Zudem scheint mir der Monarch+ in langen Geröllabfahrten (Lenzer Heide, TrekBikeAttack), genau wie die Pike, zu verhärten, bzw mit den schnellen heftigen Schlägen nicht mitzukommen.
> Wer kennt sich hier aus und kann Tips geben? Danke für Antwort!



Du meinst bestimmt die Bergabperformance 
Also egal in welcher Version, der Monarch ist immer ein Touren- und Bergaufdämpfer. Willst du wirklich Bergabperformance, dann kommst du nicht an einem anderen Dämpfer, bzw. dem Vivid vorbei.

G.


----------



## Freerider85 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Monarch sehr zufrieden:
- ca. 25 % Sag, darunter ist er zu ruppig
- das Ding (so wie das ganze Rad) benötigt einen ordentliche Grundspeed, dann arbeitet alles wie es soll.
- es ist auch klar, das das Ion 16 bei langsamen Fahrten kein Sofa ist - dafür ist es aber auch nicht gebaut  
- gerade das Feedback im mittleren Bereich macht den Unterschied zu den anderen Sofadämpfern
- eine minimale Restreserve für harte Landungen ist auch noch da.

Aber da ist jeder Hintern anders.
Prost


----------



## swabian (16. Dezember 2015)

ein sehr temperaturstabiler Dämpfer ist der vector air hlr, den fahre ich momentan, einzig öfters Luftkammerservice machen...habe für die nächsten Wochen ein DB Air zum probieren bekommen, den werde ich ausgiebig im groben Geläuf die nächsten 2 Wochen testen.

Das Problem beim Monarch plus (ohne debon air) er war nicht temperaturstabil bei längeren Abfahrten z.B. am Gardasee oder Graubünden
(da kachelt es anders als bei uns) die Zugstufe litt emmens und auch die Druckstufe im mittleren Bereich....ich denke aber für unsere strecken bzw. Bikeparks mit nur 2 km Länge kein Problem


----------



## raschaa (16. Dezember 2015)

Kann auch den Vector Air empfehlen, lediglich das gelegentliche "primen" der negativ kammer könnte man als nervig empfinden (sprich, je nach einsatz häufigkeit die air can abschrauben und wieder drauf machen um die neg. kammer frisch zu "kalibrieren") Ich kann damit gut leben weil der dämpfer so funktioniert wie ich mir das wünsche....


----------



## Flamingonuss (16. Dezember 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> [...]
> Die meiste Performance gibt es wohl mit dem x2/ccdb xv. Aber ist halt mit ständiger Anpassung verbunden ( zumindest bei mir )


Ich versteh nur nicht, wieso ein Dämpfer eine geringere Einsatzbreite (und damit Abstimmungsbedarf bei Streckenänderung) haben soll als ein anderer?


----------



## dario88 (16. Dezember 2015)

Den breitesten Einsatz hat der CCDB/X2 auf jeden Fall. Wenn man ihn einmal einstellt und dann nie wieder - perfekt.
Ich hab halt zuviel dran rum gespielt, immer auf der Suche nach besserer Performance. Ich weiß das eine Abfahrt viele andere Faktoren und Einflüsse hat, aber trotzdem hab ich immer wieder den Schlüssel rausgeholt. Wenn man gerne gegen die Zeit fährt und Dinge zu Ernst nimmt, dann kann so ein Dämpfer mit der Zeit nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (16. Dezember 2015)

Also fährst du lieber mit einem schlechter abgestimmbaren?
Einfach als Verständnisfrage, keinesfalls als Offensive/Aggression verstehen bitte.
Ich checks nicht?


----------



## Feanor90 (17. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn wirklich um das Thema Dämpfer geht führt ab nen gewissen Grad glaub ich keine Weg an Läden wie Fast Supension oder Flatout vorbei. Ich persönlich tendiere im Moment zum X2 und ner Pike mir Fast Katusche


----------



## dergabbagandalf (17. Dezember 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Klar sprech ich hier von der "Bergabfahrperformance"  Bevor ich XXX€ für nen neuen Dämpfer ausgebe, will ich mir halt sicher sein, das es was gutes wird.
Mein Dämpfer muss eh zur Wartung(akuter Luftverlust), lass ich immer bei FlatOut machen. Kann man den Monarch + überhaupt noch besser für`s Ion 16 tunen? Und nehmen wir mal an es wird ein Vivid: Welche Version muss ich da nehmen? Einbaulänge ist klar, aber gibt es hier nicht auch unterschiedliche Luftklammergrößen?
Der CCDB bieten wohl nur Vorteile, wenn ich den Dämpfer für jedes Revier passend abstimme. Werd ich in der Praxis glaube wohl nicht so verfeinert machen, schließlich will ich mehr fahren, auch wenn das Schrauben Spaß macht.
Die FastSuspension Einbauten für die Pike habe ich auch im Auge. Aber darüber ließt man nicht sehr viele Berichte.


----------



## swabian (17. Dezember 2015)

wahrscheinlich, wenn man eine Grundabstimmung gefunden hat, wird er besser als ein Monarch funktionieren ohne dass man viel dran rumspielt...man hat die Möglichkeit beim cane creek ohne weitere Veränderung vom Innenleben, dass man ihn wahrscheinlich am Besten an Fahrer und Hinterbau anpassen kann, da der Ölfluss intern anders geregelt ist....wird wahrscheinlich ohne dauernde Anpassung auch gut funktionieren,
auf jeden Fall Temperaturstabiler als Float X oder Monarch, ich habe einen Coil in meinem Froggy, den ich einmal angepasst habe und seither nur minimal verstellen muss je nach Temperatur und Vorlieben der Strecken!
Man sollte sich aber grundsätzlich mit Fahrwerkseinstellung auskennen, sonst kann man auch viel verschlimmbessern


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Dezember 2015)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Der CCDB bieten wohl nur Vorteile, wenn ich den Dämpfer für jedes Revier passend abstimme. Werd ich in der Praxis glaube wohl nicht so verfeinert machen, schließlich will ich mehr fahren, auch wenn das Schrauben Spaß macht.
> Die FastSuspension Einbauten für die Pike habe ich auch im Auge. Aber darüber ließt man nicht sehr viele Berichte.



Moin,

ich muss jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist dies die Meinung einer Person. Für ihn persönlich mag das zulässig sein aber ich halte das für Nonsens. Den CCDB Air musst du nicht auf jedes Revier abstimmen. Der Dämpfer bietet vielfältige Möglichkeiten die dir das Leben einfacher machen. Ich fahre den Dämpfer seit 3 Jahren. Davon 2 Jahre im Helius AM und jetzt knapp ein Jahr im Ion 16. Ich habe mir jeweils "EINMAL" eine Stunde Zeit zur Abstimmung genommen und habe den Dämpfer seit her nur noch zum Abwischen der Kolbestange und Luftdruckcheck angepackt. Eingesetzt wird bei mir der CCDB bei Mittelgebirgstouren im Sauerland, Bikepark in W.-berg und Enduro Urlaube auf La Palma und in Alicante. Also, alles dabei. Und ich fahre keinen CS. Beim Climb Switch wird es noch besser. Hier hast du zusätzlich einen perfekt funktionierenden Uphill Modus. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, kontaktiere Gino von Flatout. Du gibst deinen Dämpfer ja eh zum Service ab. Gino kennt die Cane Creek Dämpfer in und auswendig.

Grüße


----------



## dergabbagandalf (17. Dezember 2015)

Hi Martin. Danke für deine Antwort und deine Erfahrungswete. Das der Dämpfer, um seine Fähigkeiten optimal zu nutzen, jedes mal eingestellt werden soll/kann, war nur eine Mutmaßung, bzw Zusammenfassung was ich hier heraus lese. Ich hab es immer so verstanden, dass ein Vivid auch reicht, wenn man sein Grundsetup gefunden hat. Man kann ihn ja eh nicht so fein auf das jeweilige Terrrain abstimmen. (Korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier dumm rumsülze)
Am Ende steht ja auch noch der Kaufpreis. Kann man nicht leugnen. Einen Dämfer der einfach mehr bietet als ich nutze, muss nicht sein, WENN ein Vivid gegenüber dem Monarch+ schon deutlich überlegen ist.
Ich werd mal versuchen beide Dosen zu probieren.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Dezember 2015)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Ich werd mal versuchen beide Dosen zu probieren.



Watt sacht din Fru dazu?


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Dezember 2015)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Hi Martin. Danke für deine Antwort und deine Erfahrungswete. Das der Dämpfer, um seine Fähigkeiten optimal zu nutzen, jedes mal eingestellt werden soll/kann, war nur eine Mutmaßung, bzw



Du warst nicht gemeint

Ich denke, ein gut eingestellter Vivid funzt auch. Das Climb Switch beim Cane Creek ist aber schon sexy.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (17. Dezember 2015)

Was Frau sagt ist egal, die muss da einfach durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. Dezember 2015)

Echt? Die ist aber tolerant. Ich rede mit meiner auch mal. Vielleicht lässt die mich auch zwei Dosen probieren....


----------



## dergabbagandalf (17. Dezember 2015)

Wir schweifen vom Thema ab.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Echt? Die ist aber tolerant. Ich rede mit meiner auch mal. Vielleicht lässt die mich auch zwei Dosen probieren....




Okay, Schwamm drüber! Ich muss einfach Youporn aus der Favoriten Liste löschen


----------



## Timmy35 (17. Dezember 2015)

Wieso Favoriten-Liste, dass ist die Startseite....


----------



## Flamingonuss (17. Dezember 2015)

Was vielleicht noch für den CC spricht ist, dass CC eine "employee owned company" ist, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe,
und keine Bude der es um maximalen Gewinn für die Aktionär_innen geht. Ich find das, neben dem CS, auch sexy 


Bei der hier angesprochenen Kartuschenveränderung für die Pike wär ich interessiert ob die neuen FAST Kartuschen in der Air Pike wirklich so geil sind wie die alten FAST in einer Coil Lyrik (meine Referenz für die bisher geilste von mir gefahrene Singlecrown Gabel) - speziell im Ion.
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Feanor90 (18. Dezember 2015)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Was vielleicht noch für den CC spricht ist, dass CC eine "employee owned company" ist, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe,
> und keine Bude der es um maximalen Gewinn für die Aktionär_innen geht. Ich find das, neben dem CS, auch sexy
> 
> 
> ...



Was die Fast Katusche angeht ?  Ja hab ich, der Test http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-fast-suspension-3-way-factory-kit-fuer-die-rs-pike/ deckt sich eigentlich mit meinen Eindrücken. Ich persönlich bin die Pike jetzt in nen Kona Process 153 gefahren und werd sie (hoffentlich) nächtests Jahr im Ion 16 fahren. Ich persönlich denke das die Pike mit Fast Katusche auch den Vergleich mit der Fox 36 nicht scheuen muss was die Abfahrtsperformance angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (18. Dezember 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Was die Fast Katusche angeht ?  Ja hab ich, der Test http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-fast-suspension-3-way-factory-kit-fuer-die-rs-pike/ deckt sich eigentlich mit meinen Eindrücken. Ich persönlich bin die Pike jetzt in nen Kona Process 153 gefahren und werd sie (hoffentlich) nächtests Jahr im Ion 16 fahren. Ich persönlich denke das die Pike mit Fast Katusche auch den Vergleich mit der Fox 36 nicht scheuen muss was die Abfahrtsperformance angeht.



Kann ich so nur bestätigen.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab da noch ein Frage: Wenn ich den CCDB Air einbauen will, kann ich dann einfah die alten Einbaubuchsen vom Monarch + nehmen, oder muss ich noch zusätzlich Teile kaufen?
Das mit der Fast Kartusche find ich super. Zum Glück scheint es die Verstellknöppe auch nicht nur in Lila zu geben, sonder auch in Schwarz oder rot


----------



## dario88 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir neue Buchsen bestellt. 100% gepasst hat es nicht mit denen vom Monarch


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Dezember 2015)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch ein Frage: Wenn ich den CCDB Air einbauen will, kann ich dann einfah die alten Einbaubuchsen vom Monarch + nehmen, oder muss ich noch zusätzlich Teile kaufen?
> Das mit der Fast Kartusche find ich super. Zum Glück scheint es die Verstellknöppe auch nicht nur in Lila zu geben, sonder auch in Schwarz oder rot



Empfehlung ohne Einschränkung:

http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Dezember 2015)

Um nochmal konkret zu werden. Du kannst beim CCDBAIR die Buchsen von Nicolai weiter nutzen, musst aber zwingend die Gleitlager von CC nehmen. Bei meinem CCDB sind die Dämpferaugen, anders als üblich nicht 15,09 sondern 14,7. Beim Huber bekommst du super Kunstofflager mit passgenauen Bushings abgestimmt auf den CCDB.


----------



## xeont2k (18. Dezember 2015)

Kannst du die Maße der Bushings fürs Ion16 posten, die der Huber angefertigt hat? Danke.


----------



## dario88 (18. Dezember 2015)

Zitat Huber 


Grundsätzlich gibt es den CCDB mit verschieden Augenbohrungen:
1.  Ø 16 mm mit Gelenklager
2.  Ø 16 mm mit Stahlhülse, und darin ein Norglide Gleitlager Ø 14,7 mm
3.  Ø 14,7 mm mit Norglide (Air und recht neue Modelle) Das passt dann zum Air.
4.  und noch andere Versionen (kenne auch nicht alle).


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Dezember 2015)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Kannst du die Maße der Bushings fürs Ion16 posten, die der Huber angefertigt hat? Danke.



Bushings:

22x8 mm vorne und hinten gleich

Gleitlager:

CCDB 14,7 außen 12,7 innen
Fox etc. 15 außen 12,7 innen


----------



## xeont2k (18. Dezember 2015)

Super, danke. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kann man dann zumindest einen Satz vom 18er übernehmen.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde dann mal nach nem (gebrauchen) CCDB mit CS Ausschau halten. Gerade das CS ist jetzt für mich der Vorteil gegenüber dem Vivid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (21. Dezember 2015)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal nach nem (gebrauchen) CCDB mit CS Ausschau halten. Gerade das CS ist jetzt für mich der Vorteil gegenüber dem Vivid.



Ich fahr 'nen CCDB mit CS im ION und der CS ist eigentlich immer offen, auch auf der Straße ... der Hinterbau wippt auch so kaum ...


----------



## jokoklaas (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Ion Gemeinde,

ich brauch(will) ein neues Rad für die nächste Saison. Das Ion 16 650b ist nun eigentlich mein Favorit, nur konnte ich es bis jetzt noch nirgends mal probesitzen bzw. fahren. Ich selbst schwanke zwischen größe S und M. Meiner Körpergröße nach würde es ein S werden, tendiere der Geometrie nach aber eher zu M.
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir zufällig ein Nicolai Händler in meiner Nähe wüsstet, da ich noch keinen ausfindig machen konnte, oder gar noch besser, wenn jemand aus meiner Nähe hier im Forum unterwegs ist und mir weiterhelfen könnte.
Ich selbst komme aus Leutkirch im Allgäu (Kreis Ravensburg).
Danke schonmal...

MfG


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. Dezember 2015)

Falls für jemanden interessant:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/705388-nicolai-ion-16-27-5-gr-m-xx1-hope

werde kommende Session mal das ION mit etwas größeren Rädern testen


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnacht! Ganz schön grün hier.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Dezember 2015)

Gibt wahrscheinlich ne Abmahnung. Egal!!!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Dezember 2015)

Ogottogottogott


----------



## dergabbagandalf (25. Dezember 2015)

Für die Natur!


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2015)

hier wischt nie einer durch...
Kein Ankläger, kein Verfahren


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja auch kein Busch sondern ein Baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (28. Dezember 2015)

*Hi, brauche mal 'nen Tipp wie ich die Decals von einem American Classic Laufradsatz entfernen kann.*


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Dezember 2015)

pistenbrenner schrieb:


> *Hi, brauche mal 'nen Tipp wie ich die Decals von einem American Classic Laufradsatz entfernen kann.*



Falsches Unterforum !?!


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2015)

pistenbrenner schrieb:


> *Hi, brauche mal 'nen Tipp wie ich die Decals von einem American Classic Laufradsatz entfernen kann.*




Föhnen oder kratzen


----------



## pistenbrenner (29. Dezember 2015)

Dank an den Guru, versuch's mal mit kratzen und föhnen


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2015)

Sorry.. hatte halt noch keinen ACL in der Hand


----------



## AK47 (31. Dezember 2015)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ion Gemeinde,
> 
> ich brauch(will) ein neues Rad für die nächste Saison. Das Ion 16 650b ist nun eigentlich mein Favorit, nur konnte ich es bis jetzt noch nirgends mal probesitzen bzw. fahren. Ich selbst schwanke zwischen größe S und M. Meiner Körpergröße nach würde es ein S werden, tendiere der Geometrie nach aber eher zu M.
> Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir zufällig ein Nicolai Händler in meiner Nähe wüsstet, da ich noch keinen ausfindig machen konnte, oder gar noch besser, wenn jemand aus meiner Nähe hier im Forum unterwegs ist und mir weiterhelfen könnte.
> ...


Wenns noch nicht zu spät mit dem Probesitzen ist, bin aus BC und damit nicht allzuweit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo in die Runde und ein gesundes neues Jahr!

Bin zwar mit meinem jetzigen Hobel vollauf zufrieden, aber bei dem Wetter draußen spinnt man ja gern mal rum... 
Ein Nicolai ist eigentlich schon seit Jahren mein Traum. Momentane Favoriten: Ion 16 und Helius AC. Meine Frage: Weiß jemand von euch, ob man im 27,5er Ion/Helius hinten ein 26er Rad fahren kann? Und andersrum: Wenn ich einen der beiden Rahmen in 26"-Version vorn mit 27,5er Gabel und Rad fahre, versaut's mir dann die Geo?
Danke für eure Hilfe!

PS: Nu dürft ihr dreimal raten, was ich momentan fahre.


----------



## dario88 (2. Januar 2016)

@Schneckenreiter fährt ein Ion 16 mit 26/27,5. Frag ihn mal..


----------



## Simbl (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes neues. Ins Ion 16 27,5" passt hinten kein 26" LR rein. Es sei denn du willst nen Rennradreifen fahren. Ist zu wenig Platz vorhanden. Fahr in meinem Antidote CarbonJack gezwungener Maßen auch noch 26", aber da hab ich auch jede Menge Platz. Das Tretlager wird halt extrem tief. Fazit: Bin froh wenn ich bald in meinem 27,5" Bike auch 27,5" fahren kann.


----------



## Famulus36 (2. Januar 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> @Schneckenreiter fährt ein Ion 16 mit 26/27,5. Frag ihn mal..


Danke für den Tipp, hab in seinem Fotoalbum schon was gefunden. Genau so stell ich mir das auch vor!
Dann also nach nem 26er Rahmen Ausschau halten. Neu kommt vorerst eh nicht in Frage. Ich denke mal, dass das beim Helius AC dann auch so ist? Mir gefällt das Ion allerdings eh besser.
Möchte halt meine vorhandenen Komponenten weiternutzen. Gab's das 26er Ion auch schon mit 142er Achse?


----------



## Simbl (2. Januar 2016)

Das Ion 16 hatte immer eine 142er Achse


----------



## tommi101 (2. Januar 2016)

@Famulus36 
Weisst Du denn schon welche Rahmengröße Du benötigst? Beim 301 fährst Du ja L...was ja als MK8/9 relativ kurz war.
Bin damals das MK8 auch in XL gefahren, das 16er fahr ich in L.

Falls ein ION 16 in M eventuell ausreicht, gibt es bei Nicolai im Sale ein paar heisse Kandidaten

http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/service.html


----------



## Famulus36 (2. Januar 2016)

Da irrst du etwas, das MK8/9 ist länger als MK10/11. Ich hab ne effektive OR-Länge von etwa 625mm. Also sollte es beim Ion auch L sein, ich mag´s etwas länger, fahre dann lieber nen kürzeren Vorbau.
Im Sale hab ich natürlich schon geschaut, das Ion in raw wär´s ja. Ist aber leider M...


----------



## tommi101 (2. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, da hab ich wohl was verwechselt 
Falls es zur Größenorientierung weiter hilft: Ich fahre bei 1,86m Größe L mit 50mm Vorbau.
Viel Glück bei der Suche....es lohnt sich!


----------



## Famulus36 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich hab ja keine Eile. Eigentlich nicht mal wirklich nen Grund. Außer diesem "haben will"...
Fährt hier jemand den "normalen" Monarch? Also ohne Piggyback, nur HV. 
Einziger Wermutstropfen wird dann wohl die Gewichtszunahme sein, mein 301 liegt aktuell mit Telestütze bei 12,6kg. Das wird wohl beim Ion und ich denke auch beim Helius AC schwierig oder astronomisch teuer.


----------



## Simbl (2. Januar 2016)

Den normalen Monarch ohne  AGB würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. War der schlechteste Dämpfer den ich im Ion 16 gefahren bin. Mein 16er wog 12,7kg jedoch ohne Variostütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (3. Januar 2016)

Guude. Also zum Thema 26" hinten aber 27,5" vorne beim Ion 16 (mit 26" Rahmen) gibts folgendes zu berichten: Diese Geo iss perfekt für technisches Zeugs, also Bike Bergsteigen, Umsetztrails etc., stört mich aber auch nicht auf der Hausrunde. Weil, beim Ion 16 ist die Front sowieso ziemlich tief, das liegt einem älteren Herrn wie mir nicht so  Meine nächste Evolutionsstufe ist jetzt der 27,5" Rahmen mit 29 vorne und hinten normal... Mein nicht bewiesener Eindruck ist, dass ein 1,5" größeres VR genauso ist, wie 1,5 Grad weniger Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Flamingonuss (9. Januar 2016)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Guude. Also zum Thema 26" hinten aber 27,5" vorne beim Ion 16 (mit 26" Rahmen) gibts folgendes zu berichten: Diese Geo iss perfekt für technisches Zeugs, also Bike Bergsteigen, Umsetztrails etc., stört mich aber auch nicht auf der Hausrunde. Weil, beim Ion 16 ist die Front sowieso ziemlich tief, das liegt einem älteren Herrn wie mir nicht so  Meine nächste Evolutionsstufe ist jetzt der 27,5" Rahmen mit 29 vorne und hinten normal... Mein nicht bewiesener Eindruck ist, dass ein 1,5" größeres VR genauso ist, wie 1,5 Grad weniger Lenkwinkel.


Solange du nicht auf die Idee kommst in den 27,5er noch 26er einzubauen, das wird sonst nämlich nur mit Kurbeln aus nem Kinderrad fahrbar


----------



## Schneckenreiter (12. Januar 2016)

Nö, in den 27,5" Rahmen baue ich vorne eine 29" Kombination ein


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. Januar 2016)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Nö, in den 27,5" Rahmen baue ich vorne eine 29" Kombination ein


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Januar 2016)

Es kommt alles wieder, ob in der Mode oder hier...


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. Januar 2016)

In dem Zusammenhang: Fährt schon jemand ein 27,5" mit 170 vorn? Fänd ich spannend, fast schon Freerider-Verhältnisse, oder?


----------



## swabian (13. Januar 2016)

Ich mit Fox, probiert 160/170/180mm und auf 170mm eingestellt, fährt sich für mich am angenehmsten, aber eher bezogen auf die Kennlinie, die Einbaulänge zwischen 160 u. 170 war für mich nicht spürbar!!!


----------



## Kilonewton (16. Januar 2016)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand die gleitlager am Horstlunk getauscht? Ging die Achse stramm ins lager und die Druckstreben? Und bekomme ich die Lager einzeln ohne die restlichen Kugellager?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## raschaa (16. Januar 2016)

Ja, lager gibts einzeln. ersatzteile[at]nicolai.de
ist eine übergangspassung, teilweise kann man die mit kräftigem daumendruck rein und raus drücken, teils braucht man auch werkzeug... die achsen sollten natürlich in den laschen der druckstrebe starmm sitzen damit die achsen sich im lager drehen und nicht im alu der druckstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (18. Januar 2016)

Fährt jemand  einen Coil Dämpfer im von euch ? Ich überlege für Saalbach diese Jahr mal einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer evtl gebraucht zu kaufen ?
Da ich fahrfertig feine ü 100 bin, würde ich mich freuen wenn da jemand was empfehlen kann


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Januar 2016)

Na dann mach doch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen und nimm den CCDB Coil mit Climb Switch.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Double-Barrel-Coil-CS-Daempfer-Modell-2016-p46382/


----------



## tommi101 (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hab seit kurzem den Vivid R2C Coil drin und bin ziemlich begeistert
Hab vorher den N-Serien Monarch Plus L/L (ohne Debon) gefahren und da fehlte mir auf schnellen verwurzelten Pisten immer etwas Aktivität im Hinterbau. Ein Coil-Dämpfer liefert für mein Empfinden auch besseren Popp. Beim abdrücken von kleinen Kanten oder Wurzeln habe ich sofort eine Verbesserung gespürt. Für längeres Bergauffahren kann ich die Druckstufe zudrehen - dauert 1 Sekunde länger als den Hebel beim Monarchen umzulegen. Wirklich Not tut das aber nicht bei meinem Dämpfer, es wippt auf keinen Fall mehr als beim Monarch.
Ich wiege mit Rucksack auch an die 100kg und fahre eine 500er Titan Feder (500x2.75), die hatte ich noch liegen (damals schon im Helius AM gefahren).
Fühlt sich auf den ersten Metern erstmal etwas straff an, aber ich hatte mich schnell dran gewöhnt. Der Federhärtenrechner von TF-Tuned spuckt eine bei mir eine Härte von 494 aus.

http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

Also ich würde sagen es ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert mal einen Coil-Dämpfer zu testen.
Ich muss allerdings fairerweise sagen das ich noch keine anderen Dämpfer in meinem ION gefahren bin, so das mir zu wirklich guten Luftdämpfern der Vergleich fehlt. Ein CCDB oder ein Vector HLR kann sicher auch mehr als der Monarch Plus.
Bei mir bleibt der Vivid jedenfalls erstmal drin. Die knapp 500g Mehrgewicht merke ich beim fahren übrigens überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Flamingonuss (18. Januar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Na dann mach doch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen und nimm den CCDB Coil mit Climb Switch.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Double-Barrel-Coil-CS-Daempfer-Modell-2016-p46382/


Genau!
Und dann erzähl uns, was er so kann 
Also meine bisherige Erfahrung mit dem CCDB *Air* CS ist, dass der schon maßlos gut ist und das im verschiedensten - auch anspruchvollen alpinen - Terrain.


----------



## AK47 (18. Januar 2016)

Ich kann nur den Marzocchi Roco Air R empfehlen, der passt für mich super in den Rahmen. Jetzt hab ich noch nen TST Air bekommen, mal sehen was das TST an Plus upphills bringt.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Januar 2016)

Aber wir reden doch jetzt gerade über Coil Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (18. Januar 2016)

Vor den ccdb hab ich etwas Respekt. Respekt im Sinne ob ich den mit meinen begrenzten Fähigkeiten jemals richtig eingestellt bekomme


----------



## madre (18. Januar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Aber wir reden doch jetzt gerade über Coil Dämpfer.


Da hat der Martin nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Januar 2016)

madre schrieb:


> Vor den ccdb hab ich etwas Respekt. Respekt im Sinne ob ich den mit meinen begrenzten Fähigkeiten jemals richtig eingestellt bekomme



Doch doch, spüre die Macht. Im Übrigen ist das Base Setup auf der CC Seite ziemlich gut.


----------



## AK47 (18. Januar 2016)

Ja, habt ja recht, überlege mir auch schon länger, eventuell den Marzocchi Roco TST Coli für die härteren Brocken, zum Beispiel Vischgau, reinzupflanzen


----------



## madre (18. Januar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Doch doch, spüre die Macht. Im Übrigen ist das Base Setup auf der CC Seite ziemlich gut.


Außerdem ist der natürlich auch top günstig ums mal für ein paar Tage zu testen . Ich muss eh die Tage mal beim Bikebauer vorbei, mal schauen was der Thomas sagt.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Januar 2016)

Ach, papalapap! Polschmelze, Ozonloch, Asylanten, AfD, Pegida, Köln Hauptbahnhof... Gönn dir mal was. Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. Januar 2016)

Ist die die Anlenkung des Rahmens nicht zu linear?
Die Luftdämpfer haben immer eine progressivere Kennlinie als die Coildämpfer. 
Bin auch Stahlfederfan, bezweifle aber, daß das optimal funktioniert ohne öfter durchzuschlagen.


----------



## AK47 (19. Januar 2016)

Na eigentlich hat das Ion eher eine progressive Kinematik, aus Erfahrung nicht ganz so progressiv wie beim Helius AC aber dennoch eben progressiv. Bis auf das Mehrgewicht eines Federdämpfers, sollte das doch ganz gut harmonieren. Ich wäre aber auch sehr an Erfahrungsberichten interessiert.
Hat jemand mal den Roco TST R Coil verbaut?


----------



## Geißlein (27. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen,
bin nun auch kurz vor dem Umstieg vom großen ION auf ein kleineres ION.
Welcher Steuersatz von Acros wäre denn für ein ION 16 (evtl Geometron) zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2016)

Acros ist super aber in dem Fall würde ich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und gleich den Reset FlatStack einpflanzen.

http://reset-racing.de/product/flatstack/

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (27. Januar 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank !
Was kann der Reset denn besser gegenüber einem von Acros ?


----------



## AK47 (27. Januar 2016)

Also ich kann nur extrem positives vom ACROS breichten, zumal da auch noch der Adapter für 1 1/8 Gabeln incl. ist.

Und kurz vor Weihnachten gabs die Möglichkeit, einen "eigenen" Schriftzug auf der Aheadlkappe zu bekommen, ...Daumen hoch.


----------



## Geißlein (27. Januar 2016)

Deshalb wäre mir ein Acros auch lieber, weil ich mit meinem im ION ST super zufrieden bin.
Das Teil ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen.
Läuft auch noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Timmy35 (27. Januar 2016)

Der ist von Reset. Damit kommen dein Rahmen und dein Steuersatz aus der selben Region. Der Service ist auch top.

Aber Service braucht man beim Steuersatz wahrscheinlich nicht und der Acros-Service ist sicher auch nicht schlecht.

Objektiv gibt es keinen Grund für den Reset. Aber wer ist beim Hobby schon objektiv.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank !
> Was kann der Reset denn besser gegenüber einem von Acros ?



Mmmh, bei einen Steuersatz in der Tat sehr schwer zu beurteilen. Grundsätzlich dreht er sich nur. Aber: Ich habe selten ein so perfekt verarbeitetes Teil in der Hand gehabt. Selbst Chris King mit Ihrem legendären Ruf können an Reset nicht anstinken.

Ansonsten gibt es keinen sachlichen Grund, Acros nicht zu nehmen. Insbesondere wenn du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast.

Grüße


----------



## Geißlein (27. Januar 2016)

Ok, und welcher Taperd-Steuersatz wäre denn von Acros am besten im ION 16 aufgehoben ? Dann könnte ich mal vergleichen mit dem Reset.


----------



## AK47 (27. Januar 2016)

Jup, und ich als Schwob will eben aus nichtobjektiven sondern eben auch emotionalen Gründen und weil sich meine Laufräder auch um Acros .74er drehen, eben auch den passenden Steuersatz, der bbis jetzt im 3ten Bike unkaputtbar zu sein scheint


----------



## Geißlein (27. Januar 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Jup, und ich als Schwob



Ha des ben i doch au !!!


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2016)

http://shop.acros.de/steuersatz/zs/

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (27. Januar 2016)

Hab mich mit dem Thema schon auch mal mit guru39 kurz auseinandergesetzt.

ich habe die MT7 Raceline-Edition an meinem DH'ler verbaut und möchte die gerne übernehmen.
Was denkt Ihr, Rahmen in chemical green und die neongelbe Raceline-Edition... würde das passen ?


----------



## Flamingonuss (27. Januar 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Hab mich mit dem Thema schon auch mal mit guru39 kurz auseinandergesetzt.
> 
> ich habe die MT7 Raceline-Edition an meinem DH'ler verbaut und möchte die gerne übernehmen.
> Was denkt Ihr, Rahmen in chemical green und die neongelbe Raceline-Edition... würde das passen ?


Mir würd sich das in den Augen beissen, aber wenn du eh chem grün willst, hast du wohl auch andere ästhetische Vorlieben


----------



## AK47 (27. Januar 2016)

Na, dann gib mir doch Deine Race Line und ich überlasse dir meine MT5, die sowiso weniger Schnickschnack besitzt, einen größeren Systemspalt für leichteres Einstellen hat und,..schwarz ist


----------



## Geißlein (27. Januar 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Mir würd sich das in den Augen beissen, *aber wenn du eh chem grün willst*, hast du wohl auch andere ästhetische Vorlieben



Wollen jetzt nicht unbedingt... Bin auch für andere Farben offen und such auch noch, was da am Besten passt.


----------



## Flamingonuss (27. Januar 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Wollen jetzt nicht unbedingt... Bin auch für andere Farben offen und such auch noch, was da am Besten passt.


Dann klick dich mal durch den Bilderthread fürs Ion hier im Unterforum fürs N, da gibt es viele Inspirationen


----------



## AK47 (27. Januar 2016)

Odr wad amol ab, bis I mei Ion 16 feddig hau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (28. Januar 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Dann klick dich mal durch den Bilderthread fürs Ion hier im Unterforum fürs N, da gibt es viele Inspirationen



Meinst Du damit diesen Thread hier, oder gibt es da noch nen anderes Thema (Link) ?


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit diesen Thread hier, oder gibt es da noch nen anderes Thema (Link) ?



Vielleicht meint er ja diesen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-16-galerie.624959/


----------



## Geißlein (28. Januar 2016)

Danke schön !


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2016)

Hier auch noch ein paar Farben, damit da jeder was von hat


----------



## AK47 (28. Januar 2016)

Frage nur, wie lange de so pornöse Farben sehen kannst


----------



## tommi101 (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich mein Raw-16er nicht mehr sehen kann, würde mich mal Flashy Orange reizen....mit schwarz Extralove und komplett schwarzen Anbauteilen.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube ich mach meinen dieses Jahr noch Atomic Yellow. Find es mega geil


----------



## AK47 (28. Januar 2016)

Geht laut N nur noch für Raw Rahmen. Bereits gepulverte oder eloxierte Rahmen werden aufgrund von Festigkeitsgründen wohl nicht mehr angeboten. Schade eigentlich, sonst hätte ich mein schwarz elox wohl in XTR grau umgewandelt.


----------



## tommi101 (28. Januar 2016)

Martin seiner ist doch raw...bis auf die Druckstreben und die könnten ja auch schwarz elox bleiben.
Pulvern kostet halt je nach Aufwand zw. 3 oder 4 Scheine....Volker hat mir mal ein Angebot geschickt.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Januar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Martin seiner ist doch raw...bis auf die Druckstreben und die könnten ja auch schwarz elox bleiben.
> Pulvern kostet halt je nach Aufwand zw. 3 oder 4 Scheine....Volker hat mir mal ein Angebot geschickt.



Right!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheeno (8. Februar 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 461374 Anhang anzeigen 461375 Anhang anzeigen 461376 Anhang anzeigen 461377 Anhang anzeigen 461378

So, mein Ion ist nun auch endlich fertig geworden, hat dann doch länger als erwartet gedauert, da das ein oder andere Teil auf sich warten lassen hat.
Die Fotos sind ausm Radhaus Mehlem in Bonn Bad Godesberg, da dort noch die Schaltung richtig eingestellt wurde, sowie die Bremsen richtig zentriert (?) wurden (Die Dinger schleiften vorher enorm).
Der Rest wurde von mir selbst aufgebaut, war das erste Mal, ein Bike komplett selbstständig aufzubauen, hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, einzig das korrekte Einstellen der Schaltung gelang mir nicht so recht, sie schaltete etwas holprig.
Jetzt kommt am WE die erste richtige Ausfahrt, ich freu mich wie Bolle!

Edit
Die Reifen sind inzwischen geschwärzt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Februar 2016)

Wow, sehr schön und konsequent aufgebaut! Glückwunsch und happy trails!


----------



## Ascom87 (9. Februar 2016)

Ist beim Ion eigentlich die Techline-Ausstattung beim Komplettradkauf ein Muss oder haben auch Leute die Baseline-Variante und könnten hierzu ein paar Worte verlieren (Preis-Leistung, Komponententauglichkeit, etc)? Danke!


----------



## tommi101 (15. Februar 2016)

Servus
Für mein 16er hat es auch ein paar neue Teile gegeben.

- SRAM X1 Schaltung mit 1150er GX Kassette
- SRAM XO1 GXP mit Absolute Black Oval KB (32T..da fehlt noch etwas die Form )
- Magura MT5 (ist mir fast etwas zu heftig, werde eventuell wieder die MT6 dranschrauben)
- Conti TK 2.2 Protection / Baron Project 2.4 (noch nicht tubeless, kommt aber)
- Ergon SME3-M Comp
- Ergon GE1 slim
- Syntace Vector 7075 High 10 8° (auf 760mm gekürzt)
- Hope F20 schwarz (absolut geile Teile, Investition lohnt def.!)

Der Coildämpfer ist für Touren im Mittelgebirge natürlich etwas oversized, aber er funzt tatsächlich gut. Ich überlege den Serien Monarch Plus mal zum Tuning zu schicken, oder meint ihr das das nichts bringt im ION?
Ne neue Gabel wird noch kommen, wahrscheinlich die 160er Yari oder ne Pike


----------



## Flamingonuss (15. Februar 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der 2.4er TK statt dem 2.2er deutlich besser was die Dämpfung angeht, evtl verringert das deine Sorgen mit dem Monarch? Oder halt den von N empfohlenen CCDB Air CS nehmen.
Der 2.4er rollt natürlich schlechter und wiegt mehr (200g?).


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (15. Februar 2016)

Hey, da ich mir in diesem Beitrag im Herbst ein paar Ratschläge bzgl. des Ion 16 eingeholt habe, wollt ich mal das Ergebnis präsentieren .
Bin mehr als zufrieden mit Entscheidung. 14.14 kg wiegt das Rad.
Allerdings musste ich bei dem Dämpfer ein paar Spacer in der Positiv-Kammer einbauen, da zu wenig Progression zum Ende vom Federweg vorhanden war.


----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2016)

Wenigstens nicht komplett schwarz , die Lösung mit der Sattelstütze find ich gut gemacht, auch wenns Ion16 für Stealth vorgerichtet ist....


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (15. Februar 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wenigstens nicht komplett schwarz , die Lösung mit der Sattelstütze find ich gut gemacht, auch wenns Ion16 für Stealth vorgerichtet ist....



Jau, wollte nicht extra was neues kaufen. Bin mit der LEV echt zufrieden. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal Race face Turbine Dropper


----------



## tommi101 (15. Februar 2016)

Das mit der besseren Dämpfung mag sein. Hab den 2.4 TK ausprobiert (allerdings Vorne und Hinten)....mir war er einfach zu träge beim beschleunigen und auch optisch zu fett.
Der 2.2er TK Protection am Hinterrad rollt deutlich leichter und passt vom Volumen sehr gut zum neuen 2.4er Baron. 
Hier im Teutoburger Wald fahre ich auf einem anderen LRS den TK 2.2 sogar nur in Race Sport, das rollt natürlich nochmal ne Ecke besser und ist auch von der Pannensicherheit (für mich) ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2016)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Jau, wollte nicht extra was neues kaufen. Bin mit der LEV echt zufrieden. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal Race face Turbine Dropper


 
Auch schick, hab vorn paar Tagen die 9point8 verbaut, aber noch nicht testgefahren.... Macht aber bisher qualitativ einen guten Eindruck, nur die Montage fand ich nicht so toll.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (15. Februar 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Auch schick, hab vorn paar Tagen die 9point8 verbaut, aber noch nicht testgefahren.... Macht aber bisher qualitativ einen guten Eindruck, nur die Montage fand ich nicht so toll.



Die 9point8 habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Montage ist wohl wirklich etwas fummelig. Die Race Face Stütze, und auch eine von Easton, haben das gleiche Prinzip wie die 9point8. Sind nur etwas billiger


----------



## toschi (16. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Servus
> Für mein 16er hat es auch ein paar neue Teile gegeben.
> 
> - SRAM X1 Schaltung mit 1150er GX Kassette
> ...


Na dann kans ja losgehen im Flühling


----------



## tommi101 (16. Februar 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Na dann kans ja losgehen im Flühling



Jau...ich vermute Du hast auch noch etwas aufgerüstet....hoffentlich geht´s bald los im Harz!!


----------



## toschi (16. Februar 2016)

muss noch Kondi und Hinterrad auf(27.5)rüsten, bin auf Chinacarbon scharf, kann mich aber noch nicht durchringen


----------



## odoubleyou (23. Februar 2016)

Hi,
Kann mir jemand die Buchsenmaße fürs Ion 16, 27,5 durchgeben ?
Will den Dämpfer wechseln ,google findet was auf Bike components und das Tech sheet bei Nicolai geht nicht.
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2016)

22x8


----------



## odoubleyou (23. Februar 2016)

Danke 
Brauch ich dann Hülsen und Scheiben auch noch ?


----------



## odoubleyou (23. Februar 2016)




----------



## odoubleyou (23. Februar 2016)

Mein Spielzeug


----------



## Martin1508 (23. Februar 2016)

Gut! Die Formula hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## tommi101 (23. Februar 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 466142 Mein Spielzeug


Super Rad!
Wie geht der FloatX......hattest Du den Vergleich zum Monarch Plus?


----------



## wildbiker (23. Februar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Gut! Die Formula hätte ich auch gerne


 
Ohja, hätte ich auch fast verbaut, leider war der Preis von gut und böse...Aber geil isse allema..


----------



## odoubleyou (23. Februar 2016)

Ne hatte ich nicht .
Der Float wird noch getauscht und weicht für den 2016 Float x mit der großen Luftkammer
Bei der Gabel bin ich noch am ausprobieren 
Fahr auch mal die 34er Fox 2016er in 160mm .
Hab es erst zusammen gebaut  und bin ne Proberunde gedreht , deshalb fehlen mir noch die Erfahrungswerte 
Gewicht mit der 180er Formula fahrfertig inkl. Pedale ist 13,3 kg


----------



## xeont2k (23. Februar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Gut! Die Formula hätte ich auch gerne


Ein Freund hatte die Gabel und bis auf das Strahlen beim Wiegen keine Freude mit der ihr. Nachdem sie mal bei Formula war und anschließend auch nicht funktioniert hat wie gewünscht, kam sie weg.

Wo sind denn die Techsheets hingekommen?


----------



## odoubleyou (23. Februar 2016)

36er Fox  2015er hab ich Probemäßig auch mal eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeont2k (23. Februar 2016)

Muss mich korrigieren:
Der Freund war mit der Negativfeder (Stahlfeder, ohne Vorspannmöglichkeit) unzufrieden. Bezog sich nur auf die 180mm Variante.
Für sein Gewicht (80kg) musste er entweder zuviel Luftdruck in der Positivkammer fahren oder die Gabel überdämpfen. Er hätte sich eine härtere Negativfeder oder eben eine Vorspanneinheit gewünscht. Die Gabel ist leicht, steif und der Freund meint selbst: Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Die Frage nach den Tech Sheets bezog sich aufs Archiv.


----------



## pistenbrenner (23. Februar 2016)

Die Frage nach den Tech Sheets bezog sich aufs Archiv.[/QUOTE]

Tech Sheets und Tech Manuals Archive konnten auf der Nicolai Seite nicht mehr geöffnet werden, hab´s Nicolai gemailt, ich hoffe die arbeiten dran, damit`s bald wieder fluppt.


----------



## Flamingonuss (23. Februar 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Ne hatte ich nicht .
> Der Float wird noch getauscht und weicht für den 2016 Float x mit der großen Luftkammer
> Bei der Gabel bin ich noch am ausprobieren
> Fahr auch mal die 34er Fox 2016er in 160mm .
> ...


Dachte der Rahmen soll nur bis 170, und dann auch nur beim verstärktem Unterrohr, gefahren werden? Wird es dann nicht auch irgendwann zu flach vom Lenkwinkel? (Das Bild verzerrt ja wegen dem höher stehenden Hinterrad)


----------



## odoubleyou (23. Februar 2016)

Die Formula in 180 hat 556mm Einbaumaß


----------



## Mephisto_ (24. Februar 2016)

Bei 180mm hat die Formula 566mm. Bei der erlaubten 559mm im Ion würde ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## odoubleyou (24. Februar 2016)

Stimmt genau 566mm
Gerade nochmal nachgemessen 
Hab mal noch ne andere Gabel zum probieren genommen


----------



## Mephisto_ (24. Februar 2016)

Falls von Interesse:
FOX 34/36: 549mm
Pike: 552
Metric: 550mm
Diamond: 555mm
Deville: 555mm
Thirtyfive: 546mm

jeweils in 160mm/27,5"


----------



## Flamingonuss (24. Februar 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Die Formula in 180 hat 556mm Einbaumaß


d.h. die hat mehr FW bei fast gleicher Länge? Oder ist die 180er Lyrik ebenso kurz?


----------



## Mephisto_ (24. Februar 2016)

Die Lyrik dürfte 572 bei 180 haben, bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Edit: Die Formula hat bei 180mm 566mm EBL, wie schon erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (24. Februar 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> ...
> Gewicht mit der 180er Formula fahrfertig inkl. Pedale ist 13,3 kg



Wow, 13,3kg ist echt ne Ansage! Was macht die Kiste so leicht? XX1?

Meins wiegt 800gr mehr und eigentlich hätte ich's für Touren gerne leichter...

Hast du da evtl ne Teileliste zu?


----------



## odoubleyou (24. Februar 2016)




----------



## odoubleyou (24. Februar 2016)

Rahmen wiegt exakt 4kg kein Leichtgewicht


----------



## odoubleyou (24. Februar 2016)

Vorbau Syntace Megaforce 2 30mm
Lenker Reverse Rcc 750
Rick Shox Reverb stealth 150mm
Sram x01 Kassette 
Sram Xx1 Kurbel 
Sram xx1 Schaltwerk 
Sram xx1 Grip Shift
Magura Mt 7 203/203
Laufradsatz Roam 50 Tubeless 
Magic Mary vorne , Mountain King 2.4 hinten 
Sattel Gallo 
Pedale Race Face Atlas


----------



## odoubleyou (24. Februar 2016)

Gabel gerade ne neue Fox 34 , 2016 Fit 4 160mm 
Wiegt 1857 Gramm 
Die Formula mit 180mm wiegt 1836 Gramm 
Die Fox 36 180mm 200Gramm mehr 
Dann wiegt es 13,5kg


----------



## Wipeout267 (24. Februar 2016)

Merci für die Bilder und Gewichte! Schöner Aufbau.

Dann gehe ich mal auf die Suche, evtl gibt's ja dieses Jahr ne "abgespeckte" Version meines Ions.

Aber kann das sein dass du fast jede auf dem Markt verfügbare Gabel zur Auswahl hast?! Ganz schöner Luxus. 

BTW: jemand zufällig schon nen Cane Cree DB inline im Ion getestet? Mir rauscht der Monarch+ auch zu sehr durch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odoubleyou (24. Februar 2016)

Den Cane Creek fahr ich im 601
Ein guter Dämpfer mit CS zum Berg hoch fahren , 
Hat sicher noch Potenzial zum abstimmen da muss man sich schon damit beschäftigen, die Angaben für die jeweiligen Bikes helfen ne Grundeinstellung zu finden .
Ich mach Ende der Woche den neuen Fox Float 2016er mit der Großen Luftkammer rein dann mal sehen wie er im Ion funktioniert


----------



## odoubleyou (1. März 2016)




----------



## odoubleyou (1. März 2016)

Fox 34, Fit 4 ,  160mm , 2016 , 
Fox Float 2016 mit großer Luftkammer !
Super Kombi muss ich sagen .


----------



## tommi101 (1. März 2016)

Ahhh, der neue FloatX juckt mich ja auch noch irgendwie
Du bist jetzt scheinbar den "alten" und den neuen FloatX gefahren, lohnt es sich in der 2016er zu investieren?
(mal abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Volumina)
Ist ja immer ordentlich Pappe für sone Fuchspumpe


----------



## odoubleyou (1. März 2016)

Hab heute mal getestet und 20mal über den Kicker drüber , 
Ich bin happy mit dem neuen Modell .Würde ich wieder machen


----------



## toschi (1. März 2016)

OH, OH, da bahnt sich was an


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 466423 Rahmen wiegt exakt 4kg kein Leichtgewicht


Welche Farbe ist das denn? Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## nicbmxtb (2. März 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Welche Farbe ist das denn? Gefällt mir richtig gut.


Semipermeable yellow glace


----------



## Vinse86 (5. März 2016)

Und mit der 34 am Bike bist auch zufrieden??


----------



## odoubleyou (5. März 2016)

Auf den home Trails im Moment ja,
Wird sich die nächste Zeit zeigen .
Hab noch ne neue Fox 36 fit 4 170mm liegen.
Wenn die 34er nichts ist dann bekommt die Gabel mein junger , aber macht einen guten Eindruck .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBwato (13. März 2016)

Hallo Leute.
Ich bin nun seit drei Wochen auch mit meinem Rad fertig.
Nur die Reifen sind noch keine Endlösung.
Die restliche Ausstattung ist weitesgehend Standart. Größe M, 14 Kg
1x11 Antrieb mit 32er Blatt vorn. Gehen auch noch kurze 20%+ Steigung :-D


----------



## Martin1508 (13. März 2016)

Gut!


----------



## tommi101 (13. März 2016)

Gefällt mir richtig gut...sieht sehr racig aus!
Noch viel Spaß mit Deinem 16er


----------



## n18bmn24 (13. März 2016)

Sehr schön 
So was (mit schwarzem Monarch+ und Reverb-Trigger unter dem Lenker) hatte ich auch vor, bevor ich mich für Raw entschieden habe.


----------



## MTBwato (13. März 2016)

Den Dämpfer hätte ich auch lieber komplett schwarz. Der war aber so zum Rahmen dazu und wird jetzt erstmal so gefahren. 
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich ihn vielleicht mal tauschen.


----------



## Flamingonuss (13. März 2016)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> So was (mit schwarzem Monarch+ und Reverb-Trigger unter dem Lenker) hatte ich auch vor, bevor ich mich für Raw entschieden habe.


der kommt schon noch unter den Lenker, warts mal ab


----------



## Freerider85 (14. März 2016)

Frühjahresputz + neuer Sattel -> unter 14 kg
Jetzt muss nur noch der Winterspeck beim Fahrer runter .


----------



## Cheeno (14. März 2016)

Weitere Bilder gibt's da:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1976922?in=user


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2016)

Schöne Bikes, aber mir hat das Ion 26' einfach besser gefallen. Find das nach vorn versetzte sitzrohr optisch einfach nicht hübsch. Lässt in meinen augen das sitzrohr so flach aussehn und teilweise auch wirken.

Ist beim Geometron ja wieder anders, nur halt auf kosten von federweg und langen Kettenstreben :/

Früher war halt doch alles besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (14. März 2016)

Ich finde das Ion da oben klasse. Schöne Farben und gute Ausstattung


----------



## Freerider85 (17. März 2016)

@Cheeno Was wiegt Dein Bock?
Mit der XX1 und Chris King Naben -> Schick


----------



## xeont2k (18. März 2016)

MTBwato schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer hätte ich auch lieber komplett schwarz. Der war aber so zum Rahmen dazu und wird jetzt erstmal so gefahren.
> Bei Gelegenheit werde ich ihn vielleicht mal tauschen.


Kolbenstange kostet ca. €40.-
http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...TVEQjhBM0Y4OEQ5RUQwNiZrYXRpZD0zNTI=&pnr=26083


----------



## Cheeno (20. März 2016)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> @Cheeno Was wiegt Dein Bock?
> Mit der XX1 und Chris King Naben -> Schick


Ich hatte es bis dato noch nicht gewogen, habe das jetzt aber nachgeholt -jedoch mit einer Personenwaage, also wohl nicht ganz so genau.
Nach mehrmaligen wiegen bin ich bei 14,3kg gelandet mit Schläuchen. Ich werde demnächst auf tubeless umsteigen, dann sollte es nochmal leichter werden.


----------



## Flamingonuss (19. April 2016)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: Nach einem zögerlichen Warmwerden muss ich mittlerweile sagen: Die Kiste ist der Hammer.
Je schneller, desto mehr Spaß machts. Wer hätts gedacht


----------



## dario88 (19. April 2016)

Langsam mag es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (19. April 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Langsam mag es nicht


Ernsthaft & bei allem Respekt verstehe ich noch nicht ganz wozu dann die Geometron Geo sein soll - für noch schnelleres Fahren?


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Ernsthaft & bei allem Respekt verstehe ich noch nicht ganz wozu dann die Geometron Geo sein soll - für noch schnelleres Fahren?



Da wo du mit dem 16er kämpfen musst kannst du mit dem Geometron "freihändig" fahren 

Ich hab das auch nicht für möglich gehalten. Ist aber so 

Also das beste für so alte Knacker wie ich. Geodoping


----------



## Flamingonuss (19. April 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da wo du mit dem 16er kämpfen musst kannst du mit dem Geometron "freihändig" fahren
> 
> Ich hab das auch nicht für möglich gehalten. Ist aber so
> 
> Also das beste für so alte Knacker wie ich. Geodoping


Jetzt mach mir das Normale nicht madig


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2016)

Würde ich nie tun


----------



## drurs (19. April 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da wo du mit dem 16er kämpfen musst kannst du mit dem Geometron "freihändig" fahren
> 
> Ich hab das auch nicht für möglich gehalten. Ist aber so
> 
> Also das beste für so alte Knacker wie ich. Geodoping



Ich kanns zwar nicht mit dem Ion16 vergleichen aber mit meinem Ion18: 
trotz 200mm vorne und hinten, DH-Gabel etc geht das GPI einfach ne ganze Ecke schneller, lässiger, entspannter
Aber ich spiel ja auch in der gleichen Altersklasse wie Rainer
Also lasst euch nicht von den Geodaten abschrecken, probiert  mal eins, aber Vorsicht: kann teuer werden


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2016)

Ich warte aufs Ion15GPI


----------



## Wipeout267 (27. April 2016)

Hi,
hat hier zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Manitou McLeod Dämpfer im Ion? Wenn ja, KingCan oder normale Luftkammer?

Würde mich mal interessieren, da mir der Monarch Plus, wenn nicht mit viel Druck gefahren, zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht und ich einfach mal gern was anderes probieren würde!


----------



## dario88 (27. April 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat hier zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Manitou McLeod Dämpfer im Ion? Wenn ja, KingCan oder normale Luftkammer?
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, da mir der Monarch Plus, wenn nicht mit viel Druck gefahren, zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht und ich einfach mal gern was anderes probieren würde!



Mal mit Spacern und Rebound gespielt? 27/28% mit 2 Spacern ist akzeptabel. 
Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber zu.


----------



## Flamingonuss (27. April 2016)

CCDB Air CS geht auch echt gut im ION mMn.


----------



## Wipeout267 (27. April 2016)

Ja, Spacer habe ich schon probiert, zuletzt bin ich ohne und mit mehr Druck (175psi, 25% Sag im Sitzen) gefahren. Ziemlich straff und recht unsensibel. Ist allerdings schon Meckern auf hohem Niveau. 

 CC DB Air ist mir zu schwer und zu teuer. Glaube schon, dass der super geht...

Niemand mal den McLeod getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (27. April 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ja, Spacer habe ich schon probiert, zuletzt bin ich ohne und mit mehr Druck (175psi, 25% Sag im Sitzen) gefahren. Ziemlich straff und recht unsensibel. Ist allerdings schon Meckern auf hohem Niveau.
> 
> CC DB Air ist mir zu schwer und zu teuer. Glaube schon, dass der super geht...
> 
> Niemand mal den McLeod getestet?


Also das Geldargument lass ich gelten - ist aber auch mit Verkauf des Monarch und Gebrauchtkauf des CCDB nur halbwegs gültig.
Ich wette du hast noch genug anderen Krempel rumfliegen der den Differenzbetrag ausmacht wenn er bei ebay Kleinanzeigen oder sonstwo
weggeht. Sei kreativ 
Und ein guter Bikeshop kann dir auch Zahlungsmöglichkeiten eröffnen, die deine Frau nicht spitz kriegt 

Aber das Gewicht? Wenn du mit dem Dämpfer nicht zufrieden bist und bei so einem Gerät wie dem ION16 dann lieber leichter aber mit (potentiell) schlechterem Fahrwerk unterwegs sein willst?
Ich fahre auch lieber ein leichtes Rad und man merkt das auch, klar.

Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen, das geht ja leider bei unpersönlicher Kommunikation per Web schnell. 
Aber das 16er kann wirklich richtig richtig was bergab - und der Dämpfer ist nunmal der entscheidende Punkt ob der Hinterbau, und damit
der Rahmen letztlich, so für einen funzt wie er soll oder nicht.


----------



## Wipeout267 (27. April 2016)

Ich kann dir da nicht wirklich widersprechen 

Mich reizen bei CC schon die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten und Performance. Mich schreckt aber auch die recht komplizierte Technik ab, denn servicefreundlich sind die Dinger doch nicht, oder doch? 

Gut finde ich beim McLeod die einfache Technik und daher für € 180.- einfach nen Versuch wert. Hier könnte man auch mal Shimmen (lassen). Und er würde gut zur neuen Mattoc mit IRT passen. 

Und: Ich gebe so oder so zu viel Geld fürs Biken aus. 

ich fahre halt auch zu 95% Touren, meist in den Voralpen. Ich brauche also nicht zwingend nen fetten Dämpfer.

Ich glaube, ich probiere es einfach mal mit dem McLeod. Wenn er nicht gut geht, kann ich immer noch auf nen CC umsteigen, dann aber eher DB Inline.


----------



## suoixon (28. April 2016)

Ich versteh das nicht.
Wieso kaufe ich mir einen Rahmen >2000€ der für 70% bergab gebaut ist und spare dann am Dämpfer?

Das Gewicht Argument lasse ich nicht zählen, dann hättest du dir ne Coladose ala Liteville kaufen müssen.

Der Inline ist in meinen Augen in allen Belangen schlechter als DBA außer im Gewicht.

Was meinst du mit Service freundlich? Den kleinen Service mit Dichtungen wechseln?


----------



## Wipeout267 (28. April 2016)

Puh... Eigentlich gings mir um den McLeod und Erfahrungen dazu. Nicht um irgendeinen CC Dämpfer. Ich will das jetzt auch nicht weiter diskutieren. Da gibts auch nix zu verstehen. Der CC ist für mich aktuell keine Option und damit PUNKT.

Ich probiere den McLeod jetzt einfach aus - rein aus Experimentierfreude! 

Und ich hatte in den letzten knapp 2 Jahren weder das Gefühl mit dem Monarch Plus im Ion am falschen Ende gespart zu haben, noch war ich mit dem Hinterbau völlig unzufrieden, noch kam ich mir zu langsam vor. Ich denke, da bin ich nicht alleine, wenn ich mir anschaue, wieviele Ions mit Monarch+ hier unterwegs sind. 

Und es soll ja auch Enduros geben, die ohne CC DB Air CS funktionieren und Spaß machen ...


----------



## trailterror (28. April 2016)

Eben.

Zieh deinen plan ruhig durch. Ich kanns nachvollziehn


----------



## dario88 (28. April 2016)

Du könntest den Monarch auch anpassen lassen. Zumindest beim debon air macht es Sinn. Das haben mir die Jungs von fast angeboten. 
Wäre eine Option etwas mehr Gegendruck im low Speed Bereich zu bekommen ohne den Druck erhöhen zu müssen.


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. April 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Du könntest den Monarch auch anpassen lassen. Zumindest beim debon air macht es Sinn. Das haben mir die Jungs von fast angeboten.
> Wäre eine Option etwas mehr Gegendruck im low Speed Bereich zu bekommen ohne den Druck erhöhen zu müssen.


Er will das hier nicht diskutieren (hier, in einem Forum).
Er will auch den Monarch nicht verbessern (obwohl er ihn austauschen will, weil er ihn eigentlich nicht so toll findet).

Und: Er kommt sich nicht langsam vor. 

Das möchte ich jetzt aber nicht diskutieren (hier, in einem Forum).


----------



## defjanski (29. April 2016)

hi,
hat hier jemand interesse an einem gebrauchten ion 16 27.5 rahmen in raw mit schwarzer wippe in grösse xl?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. April 2016)

@Flamingonuss 
Frei nach Monty Python:"..du bist ja ein pöser Pursche..." #Wipeout267 wollte doch lediglich etwas über den Manitou Dämpfer wissen. Aus Interesse.
Ich wüsste ja auch gern mal, ob jemand den McLeod in seinem Nicolai(egal, welchem) fährt und wenn ja, wie er ihn findet. Also findet - im Sinne von beurteilt.
@Wipeout267 
Nur zu, probiert den Manitou ruhig aus und poste bitte deine Erfahrung!
Ich fahre zwar kein Ion, sondern ein Helius, aber ich habe auch schon mal über Monarch vs. McLeod nachgedacht.
Grüße an alle Nicolai Fahrer und Fans und schönes Wochenende (endlich wieder etwas sonniger und wärmer!).
Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (29. April 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Flamingonuss
> Frei nach Monty Python:"..du bist ja ein pöser Pursche..." #Wipeout267 wollte doch lediglich etwas über den Manitou Dämpfer wissen. Aus Interesse.[...]
> @Wipeout267
> Nur zu, probiert den Manitou ruhig aus und poste bitte deine Erfahrung!
> ...


Und die Erfahrung scheint ja zu sein, dass bisher alle die sich hier dazu äussern ihm zum CCDB raten mit kleinen Anmerkungen zum ION16 Konzept an sich. Sich darüber dann zu beschweren ist irgendwie absurd. "Ich will eure Meinung hören, ausser sie stimmt nicht mit meiner überein"?
Das provoziert ja *fast* schon zu trollen 



defjanski schrieb:


> hi,
> hat hier jemand interesse an einem gebrauchten ion 16 27.5 rahmen in raw mit schwarzer wippe in grösse xl?


Hast du dir nicht vor Kurzem erst das XL geholt, weil das L dir zu klein war?


----------



## dario88 (29. April 2016)

Das war ich! Und ich bin happy


----------



## Flamingonuss (29. April 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Das war ich! Und ich bin happy


Un nu? Geometron in Ten-times-longer-than-your-long?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. April 2016)




----------



## Physio (29. April 2016)

Longer as much as you can
Hatte auch schon so eine "Überlegung"....


----------



## dario88 (29. April 2016)

Ne. XL passt optimal mit dem Setup das ich eingestellt habe.
Sehe keinen Sinn darin, die geo noch mehr zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (29. April 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Ne. XL passt optimal mit dem Setup das ich eingestellt habe.
> Sehe keinen Sinn darin, die geo noch mehr zu ändern.


Aber verkaufen willst du es trotzdem?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. April 2016)

@defjanski will sein XL verkaufen
@dario88 hat erst eins gekauft, ist happy und verkauft nicht.


----------



## dario88 (29. April 2016)

Richtig lesen bitte, danke. :-D


----------



## mhubig (29. April 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich probiere es einfach mal mit dem McLeod.



Mich würden deine Erfahrungen auch sehr Interessieren! Der McLeod hat ja den Ruf eines sehr guten Dämpfers (manche sagen er kann sogar mit 'nem CCDBA mithalten) zu einem unschlagbaren Preis ...


----------



## Martin1508 (29. April 2016)

Don't loose your head...


----------



## Wipeout267 (29. April 2016)

Wow, hier geht's ja mal ab, zur Abwechslung. 

@dario88 Ich habe keinen DebonAir - aber zumindest den Monarch+ mit dem richtigen Tune von Nicolai. Hast du denn schon Erfahrungen mit Shimmen lassen (oder sonst jemand)? Das wäre schon eine Option, wenn mir der McLeod nicht gefällt.

@Kaffeeklicker , @mhubig : good news, der  McLeod ist heute schon angekommen!






ich werde berichten, wie er sich im Vergleich zum Monarch+ schlägt. Kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass er nem CC DBAir Konkurrenz machen kann. Aber nicht, dass ich hier jetzt wieder ne CC DBAir Diskussion lostreten wollte...


----------



## dario88 (29. April 2016)

Bin gespannt.

Habe noch keine Erfahrung was einen anderen oder speziellen Tune angeht. Ich denke aber das ich das bald in Angriff nehmen werde.


----------



## Wipeout267 (29. April 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt.
> 
> Habe noch keine Erfahrung was einen anderen oder speziellen Tune angeht. Ich denke aber das ich das bald in Angriff nehmen werde.



Cool, halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Physio (29. April 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt.
> 
> Habe noch keine Erfahrung was einen anderen oder speziellen Tune angeht. Ich denke aber das ich das bald in Angriff nehmen werde.



Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus. Bin mit dem Monarch+ auch nicht sooo richtig zufrieden...
Ich warte aktuell auf das "Fast Piston Kit" für den Monarch+... Könnte gut werden
War für 4/2016 angekündigt. Bislang tut sich aber noch nix...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Mai 2016)

@Wipeout267 
Hi, schon mit dem Manitou gefahren? Wie anders fährt sich dein Ion?
Grüße Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Mai 2016)

@Wipeout267 
Hi, schon mit dem Manitou gefahren? Wie anders fährt sich dein Ion?
Grüße Maik


----------



## Wipeout267 (8. Mai 2016)

@Kaffeeklicker 
Bisher zweimal auf meinen Hometrails ,(Isartrails) gefahren, die sind halt recht flach und wenig aussagekräftig...

Bisheriges Fazit: besser als der Monarch+

Erster Eindruck ist ziemlich gut. Ich bin mit ca 24% und 27% Sag gefahren, Zugstufe auf 180Grad von offen (keine Rasterung).
Das erste Setting war zu straff, ab 2/3 des Federwegs wurde der Dämpfer ziemlich hart.
Bei 27% gefällt mir das schon besser, deutlich mehr Pop als der Monarch, höher im Federweg und gutes Ansprechverhalten. 

Die 4 LSC Settings merkt man auch deutlich. Bei Stufe 4 (ganz zu) ist der Dämpfer fast gelockt und sinkt auf steilen Anstiegen nicht ab. 

Was mit bisher sehr gut gefällt ist das Feedback vom Untergrund und eben mehr Pop beim Abdrücken. Insgesamt versackt der Dämpfer zum Beispiel nicht so bei Bunny Hops wie der Monarch. 

Evtl schaffe ich heute Nachmittag noch einen Test am Tegernsee - Neureuth (schneller wurzeliger Trail, ein paar Stufen) und kann dann mehr sagen.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Dämpfer mit einem Ion typischen Sag von ~30% gut funktioniert. Sollte dann noch zu viel Progression sein, gibts noch die King Can, die ich mir zum Test auch mal bestellt habe (noch nicht verbaut).


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Mai 2016)

#Tegernsee - Test : ja bitte, das klingt nach den Info's, die ich brauche!

Danke schon mal dafür!
Ps:wo hattest du den McLeod bestellt?


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2016)

wieder nicht mainz. RH M.


----------



## Wipeout267 (10. Mai 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> #Tegernsee - Test ...
> Ps:wo hattest du den McLeod bestellt?



Bei Bike 24 für 175€. Die King Can bei Mountainbikes.net. 

Kann leider erstemal nix Neues berichten außer, dass der Dämpfer am unteren Dämpferauge sowohl mit den originalen Buchsen vom Monarch als auch meinen Huber Buchsen Spiel hat. Liegt laut Huber an den unterschiedlichen Toleranzen (RS zu klein, Manitou eher zu groß) und ich warte jetzt auf passende Gleitlager... 

Dafür habe ich ab nächster Woche frei und wenn das Wetter passt, geht's zum Lago zum weiteren Testen.


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> @Kaffeeklicker
> Bisher zweimal auf meinen Hometrails ,(Isartrails) gefahren, die sind halt recht flach und wenig aussagekräftig...
> 
> Bisheriges Fazit: besser als der Monarch+
> ...


Interessant! Mich würde den Fazit auch sehr interessieren! Kannst Du auch kurz was zu deinem Gewicht sagen, dass man die Einstellungen besser einordnen kann? Danke!

Ich war mit dem M+ trotz diverser Aktionen wie umshimmen und DebonAir Umbau nie zufrieden. Bei meinen 70 kg plus Ausrüstung und selbst mit 35...40 Prozent Sag habe ich den Federweg nie komplett nutzen können. Fahre ebenfalls überwiegend Touren, gerne technisch bis S3 und drüber. Aber kann es auch gut laufen lassen. 
Fahre im Moment den DBinline, da ich den günstig bekommen hatte und er mich im Vergleich zum M+ deutlich überzeugt hat. Aber ich könnte es gerade im Uphill noch etwas straffer und noch etwas weniger Sag gebrauchen...


----------



## Wipeout267 (15. Mai 2016)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ... Kannst Du auch kurz was zu deinem Gewicht sagen, ...
> 
> ...Aber ich könnte es gerade im Uphill noch etwas straffer und noch etwas weniger Sag gebrauchen...



Hi, also ich wiege ~80kg, komme vom Monarch+ (noch vor Debon Air) mit dem Nicolai Tune und habe hier von 25 - 35% Sag alles probiert, incl. Experimenten mit Volumenspacern (1-4). 
Im Gegensatz zu deiner Problematik hatte ich mit viel Sag keine Probleme den Federweg zu nutzen. Mich hat vielmehr das Wegsacken im mittleren Federwegsbereich gestört bei viel Sag, das Undefinierte, wenig Feedback. Das war erst bei 25% Sag ok, dann leidet aber das Ansprechverhalten, Das Ion war dann aber bei mir so straff, dass ich auch im offenen Modus super bergauffahren konnte (-> super für Touren), nutzt dann bei S2-3 Trails ⅔ des Federwegs und den Rest bei harten Impacts. 

Zum McLeod: wenn du tendenziell weniger Sag fahren willst, ist der McLeod aus meiner Sicht nix für dich, zumindest nicht mit der normalen Luftkammer. Durch die kleine Luftkammer ist der sehr progressiv, mit ~25% Sag hatte ich nach ner sehr harten Landung noch 2mm am Kolben übrig. Die große Luftkammer habe ich noch nicht probiert, könnte aber gehen. 

Ich habe jetzt die passenden Huber Gleitlager, das Buchsenspiel ist weg und ich werde nächste Woche mal weiter testen, evtl auch schon mit der KingCan.


----------



## dario88 (15. Mai 2016)

Die Diskussion hier hat dazu geführt, dass ich gestern zu sehr auf den Dämpfer geachtet habe beim fahren. 
Ich werde jetzt nochmal den Trail-Modi mit einem Spacer ausprobieren.

Ansonsten würde mich ja auch mal reizen einen Coil-Dämpfer zu testen


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ja nur ein Helius AC 29...
aber mit CCDB Coil war das Fahrwerk bestmöglichst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (15. Mai 2016)

Danke fürs Feedback. 



Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Das Ion war dann aber bei mir so straff, dass ich auch im offenen Modus super bergauffahren konnte (-> super für Touren), nutzt dann bei S2-3 Trails ⅔ des Federwegs und den Rest bei harten Impacts.



Das kommt mir wirklich hart vor...

Und das:


Wipeout267 schrieb:


> ...mit ~25% Sag hatte ich nach ner sehr harten Landung noch 2mm am Kolben übrig. Die große Luftkammer habe ich noch nicht probiert, könnte aber gehen.



...schaffe ich jetzt mit dem Inline bei ca.30...35% Sag und komplett offener Druckstufe und beim M+ selbst mit über 35% Sag nicht...

Ich denke, für mein Gewicht und meine Fahrweise (bin nicht soviel in der Luft) braucht es schon einen recht linearen Dämpfer, also eine grosse Luftkammer. Insofern ist der normale McLeod sicher nix. Aber mit der grossen Kammer wird es interessant, zusammen mit der laut deiner Aussage recht straff einstellbaren Druckstufe (für den Uphill) und vielleicht einem, im Gegensatz zu RS, besser dokumentierten Shimstack Tune... Da muss ich mich mal umschauen, bei den älteren Gabeln war Manitou da immer recht vorbildlich.

Insofern, halt uns auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## mpmarv (17. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre 30-35% am monarch+ und nutze den Federweg ohne Durchschläge voll aus. Absacken ist bei rücksichtsloser Anliegerdrückerei merkbar, macht mich aber nicht wesentlich langsamer.
Man büßt natürlich uphill performance.... aber wenn man den dämpfer locked, kommt man schon hoch.
Habe auch mal 20-25% getestet, das ist natürlich im Antritt und man hat viel Schwung bei Sprüngen und Anliegern, es war für meinen Fahrstil aber wesentlich zu unsensibel, um die Trails schön runter zu stempeln.


----------



## dario88 (17. Mai 2016)

Take my Money.... Hab ausversehen etwas bestellt 
Werde am Samstag berichten


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Mai 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> ... aber wenn man den dämpfer locked, kommt man schon hoch



Wie sperrst Du Deinen M+...  
Ich habe kein Problem, mit 35% oder mehr Sag runter zu fahren. HOCH ist aber nicht mehr wirklich eine Freude. Und egal, ob open, trail oder climb, den Sag schleppt man in jeder Einstellung hoch. Würde sich der M+ wirklich sperren lassen, wäre das natürlich top. Aber irgendwie sind die alle (ausser Marzocchi und Manitou) der Meinung, das brauchen nur XC Bikes...


----------



## mpmarv (18. Mai 2016)

Ich meine die climb Stellung... ja, man sitzt halt im SAG, aber wenigstens sackt man nicht NOCH tiefer.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Mai 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Take my Money.... Hab ausversehen etwas bestellt


Ja, was kommt denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (18. Mai 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Take my Money.... Hab ausversehen etwas bestellt
> Werde am Samstag berichten



Aus Versehen was bestellt??? WTF!!! Das passiert sonst nur meiner Frau...


----------



## dergabbagandalf (18. Mai 2016)

Mal nen anderes Thema zum Ion16: Meine Hauptlager weisen in sich spiel auf. Noch knackt und quitscht nichts, aber es ist minimal Spiel vorhanden. Ich hab nirgendwo eine Anleitung/ technische Zeichnung vom Lagerungskonzept gefunden. Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen? Zudem finde ich nur bei BikeComponents ein Servicekit von Nicolai. Gibbet andere Bezugsquellen? 
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Wipeout267 (18. Mai 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ja, was kommt denn?


@dario88 : Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren! 

Und mir zumindest passiert das auch des öfteren, dass ich "versehentlich" was bestelle. komischerweise nur bei Biketeilen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Mai 2016)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Mal nen anderes Thema zum Ion16: ..keine Anleitung/ technische Zeichnung vom Lagerungskonzept gefunden. Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?



http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/index.php/techsheet/

Und wegen Teilen:

http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/DSC6605.jpg

Grüße Maik


----------



## dergabbagandalf (18. Mai 2016)

Techsheet ist bekannt, liefert aber keinerlei Hinweise auf den Aufbau der Schwingenlagerung, besonders im Bereich der Hauptlager.


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Mai 2016)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Mal nen anderes Thema zum Ion16: Meine Hauptlager weisen in sich spiel auf. Noch knackt und quitscht nichts, aber es ist minimal Spiel vorhanden. Ich hab nirgendwo eine Anleitung/ technische Zeichnung vom Lagerungskonzept gefunden. Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen? Zudem finde ich nur bei BikeComponents ein Servicekit von Nicolai. Gibbet andere Bezugsquellen?
> Danke im Vorraus!



Mein Schwingenlager (Hauptdrehpunkt) war nach ca. 50.000 hm/1.500 km komplett hin. Die Lager sind Standardschrägkugellager 7902 2RS, gibt es z. B. von Enduro Bearings (Google) und sie werden auch von anderen Herstellern, z. B im YT Capra verbaut. Komplettset gibt es bei BC: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Nicolai/Lagerkit-Ion-16-p36779/ 
Konzept? Wenn Du das so nennen willst: Zwei Lager, Achse durch und über die Deckel verspannt. Innen noch zwei Dichtscheiben deren Zweck mir etwas schleierhaft ist, da sie nur aussen abdichten. Wenn Du zu lange mit dem Wechseln der Lager wartest werden Dir diese Dichtscheiben wegen des axialen Spiels die Achse anfressen - ist mir passiert. Viel Spiel kann das ganze übrigens nicht bekommen, da die Deckel dann die Führung übernehmen. Was sicher nicht deren Zweck ist. Also wenn Du Spiel siehst, warte nicht.
Demontage entsprechend: Deckel ab, Achse mit einem weichen, passenden Dorn herausschlagen, Lager herausschlagen, neue Lager (Lage der blauen Dichtscheibe beachten!) mit passendem Werkzeug einpressen oder -schlagen, Achse wieder rein, Deckel drauf, fertig.

Meine persönlich Meinung zu der Konstruktion teile ich hier nicht mit. Habe gerade schon wieder ein Problem mit dem Rahmen und will es mir nicht vorher mit N verderben...


----------



## dergabbagandalf (18. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antwort! Das die Achse einfach rausgerückt werden kann war mir so nicht bewusst Das die Deckel alles verspannt und in Position halten klingt logisch. Naja, jetzt weiß ich was mich erwarten wird.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Mai 2016)

Du kannst die Montage und Demontage Anleitungen beim Helius oder Ion ST anschauen. Ist bestimmt ähnlich..


----------



## Touri (24. Mai 2016)

mhubig schrieb:


> *So zweiter Eindruck:* Inzwischen bin ich ein paar highspeed Trails gefahren und muss sagen dass der Marcel leider recht hatte! Besonderst die (Highspeed-) Zugstufe ist viel zu langsam ... wenn's richtig ruppig und schnell wird ist nix mehr mit feinem Ansprechen, dann verhärtet der Hinterbau massiv (packing). Ich schick ihn jetzt halt noch mal zu SRAM und lass ihn auf LL umbauen ...





mhubig schrieb:


> *So zweiter Eindruck:* Inzwischen bin ich ein paar highspeed Trails gefahren und muss sagen dass der Marcel leider recht hatte! Besonderst die (Highspeed-) Zugstufe ist viel zu langsam ... wenn's richtig ruppig und schnell wird ist nix mehr mit feinem Ansprechen, dann verhärtet der Hinterbau massiv (packing). Ich schick ihn jetzt halt noch mal zu SRAM und lass ihn auf LL umbauen ...




Hi,

Dein Beitrag ist schon etwas älter, aber mir ist das Gleiche passiert (Kulanter Tausch auf einen Debon Air von SRAM mit dem Standard MM tune).

Frage:
Wurde dein tune damals noch  geändert? Auf welche Einstellungen?
Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen?

Danke


----------



## mhubig (24. Mai 2016)

Touri schrieb:


> Frage: Wurde dein tune damals noch geändert? Auf welche Einstellungen?



Mir wurde ein Tauch angeboten, habe den Dämpfer aber dann doch einfach über den Bikemarkt vertickt und mir einen CCDB Air CS XV geholt und bin seither sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube Nicolai hatte damals einen LL Tune verbaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (20. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ist hier zufällig ein ION Fahrer aus dem Aachener Raum mit einem _ION in _Größe L?

Danke


----------



## pratt (20. Juni 2016)

Jepp


----------



## vercetti07 (7. Juli 2016)

Ist bestimmt ein leidiges Thema aber kann mir jemand zur Rahmengröße weiter helfen? Bin 1,80m fahre bei meinem jetzigen 301 einen L Rahmen, aber irgendwie passen die GEO Daten so überhaupt nicht mit denen des ION überein. Bin daher etwas unsicher ob L oder M beim ION?


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2016)

M.


----------



## pillehille (11. Juli 2016)

Welches 301 fährst du denn (MK??) und bist du mit der Geo zufrieden?
Was hast du für ein Anwendungsgebiet?


----------



## vercetti07 (11. Juli 2016)

pillehille schrieb:


> Welches 301 fährst du denn (MK??) und bist du mit der Geo zufrieden?
> Was hast du für ein Anwendungsgebiet?



Bin das 301 MK10 gefahren, war an sich mit der GEO zufrieden, habe jedoch Lust auf ein neues Bike und da kam mir Nicolai in den Sinn. Einsatzgebiet um es zu definieren Hometrails, Feierabendrunde, Touren im Harz, einige Bikepark Besuche und ggf. einmal im Jahr einen Urlaub in den Dolomiten.


----------



## pillehille (12. Juli 2016)

das ION in M ist im Vergleich zum 301 in L etwas kürzer, 
du stehst aber mit deiner Größe bei dem genannten Einsatzgebiet (tourentauglich, Feierabendrunde) eigentlich genau zwischen M und L

Ich habe mich bei solchen Entscheidungen meist für das größere Rad entschieden und einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert. 
Bei dieser Entscheidung kann dir aber wahrscheinlich nur eine Testfahrt helfen


----------



## mpmarv (12. Juli 2016)

Schwierig...
Zum ballern würde ich das L mit 35mm Vorbau nehmen, für Stolperbiken und so quirligen Kram wohl eher das M.


----------



## Flamingonuss (18. Juli 2016)

Moinsen: Hat jemand auch das Problem mit flachem Lenker, wenigen Vorbauspacern und einem am Oberrohr anschlagenden Schalthebelarmaturendingens bei mehr als 90° Lenkeinschlag?
Und einen geheimen genialen Tipp wie man das umgeht?

Weniger für Barspins, mehr so für Prophylaxe bei Umfallen/Stürzen und dem Versuch keine Delle dadurch ins Oberrohr zu bekommen!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (19. Juli 2016)

Armaturen flacher stellen, Spacer drunter bis es passt oder Riser montieren...
Wie fährst du denn auch deine Hebeleien, dass das nicht passt


----------



## psychoo2 (20. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen,

bin am überlegen mir für den Park Besuch nen Stahlfeder Dämpfer ans ION16 zu bauen.
Welchen könnte man den hier empfehlen ?

Sollte solide funktionieren und kein Vermögen kosten.


----------



## Simbl (20. Juli 2016)

Cane Creek DB


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin seit letzter Woche Bestizer eines ION 16 und möchte das gerne mit einer 2 fach Kurbel fahren. Ich habe die original Direct Mount Schelle von Nicolai, hab aber trotzdem ein kleines Problem.. Welcher Umwerfer ist der richtige? Folgenden Umwerfer habe ich dazu gekauft aber der passt irgendwie vorne und hinten nicht..
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-FD-M786-D-A-2-10-fach-p31512/ 

Kann mir jemand einen passenden Umwerfer empfehlen? 10-fach und Shimano Trigger


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## mpmarv (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hab von meinem Umbau auf 1 fach noch einen SLX liegen, den kannste haben


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Juli 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Cane Creek DB



Zu blöd, ich bin der CC-Webseite gefolgt, die seiner Zeit nur die Luftversion mit XV-Kammer empfahl. Schade, wäre gerne den Coil weitergefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Juli 2016)

Fährt jemand von euch eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad? Bräuchte mal eine Empfehlung für einen Adapter für ne XT Scheibenbremse.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Juli 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad? Bräuchte mal eine Empfehlung für einen Adapter für ne XT Scheibenbremse.



Ist der 16er überhaupt für 203 hinten freigegeben? Wird eng, oder!?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Juli 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ist der 16er überhaupt für 203 hinten freigegeben? Wird eng, oder!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich fahre eine 203 mm ICETeck Scheibe und das geht ohne Probleme. Adapater habe ich den Standard 0815 Adapter.


----------



## Aninaj (16. August 2016)

Hallöle, ich würde gerne mal ein ION16 in S probefahren (Raum HD). Der Guru hatte mal Testbikes auf der HP, aber die finde ich da nimmer.  Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hallöle, ich würde gerne mal ein ION16 in S probefahren (Raum HD). Der Guru hatte mal Testbikes auf der HP, aber die finde ich da nimmer.  Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit?




Der Guru hat immer was da


----------



## hector01 (18. August 2016)

Hallo hier einige Bilder von meinem 16 er.


----------



## AK47 (30. September 2016)

Jetzt noch ne 36 und nen 35er Vorbau... und die Universalmaschine ist fertig


----------



## rattinio_ks (4. Oktober 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Guru hat immer was da



Bestätige ich..


----------



## suoixon (5. Oktober 2016)

Hatte hier schon jemand das Luxusproblem den Float X UND den Float X2 im Ion zu fahren?


----------



## dario88 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hab den x2 und bin sehr zufrieden!! Geile Performance und die Einstellungen sind optimal. Der climb Switch lohnt sich auch definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (8. Oktober 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Armaturen flacher stellen, Spacer drunter bis es passt oder Riser montieren...
> Wie fährst du denn auch deine Hebeleien, dass das nicht passt


zu flacher Lenker und zu weniger Spacer bisher ... vom Fahrgefühl her wars eigentlich perfekt 

Und der flache Lenker passte eigentlich auch mit Abstand am Besten optisch zu den restlichen geraden Rohren der Kiste...


----------



## Flamingonuss (8. Oktober 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Hatte hier schon jemand das Luxusproblem den Float X UND den Float X2 im Ion zu fahren?


Mehr als einen Dämpfer - egal ob parallel oder in Reihe geschaltet - würde ich am Ion nicht fahren glaube ich.


----------



## dario88 (8. Oktober 2016)

Man könnte sagen er ist in einer verzweigten Schaltung


----------



## mpmarv (8. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn das rockt, bestell ich mir noch einen vivid zu meinem monarch+


----------



## suoixon (8. Oktober 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Mehr als einen Dämpfer - egal ob parallel oder in Reihe geschaltet - würde ich am Ion nicht fahren glaube ich.


Huch, war da ein Clown im Müsli?


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Huch, war da ein Clown im Müsli?




Deine Frage war aber auch echt nicht sehr verständlich formuliert


----------



## suoixon (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich vergesse eben manchmal das es ein Forum ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingonuss (8. Oktober 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Also wenn das rockt, bestell ich mir noch einen vivid zu meinem monarch+


Druckstrebe im Prinzip ganz ersetzen durch Dämpfer - go big or go home.


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Hatte hier schon jemand das Luxusproblem den Float X UND den Float X2 im Ion zu fahren?





guru39 schrieb:


> Deine Frage war aber auch echt nicht sehr verständlich formuliert



Huch... ich sehe grade...

Um was geht es überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (8. Oktober 2016)

Lasst doch einfach dieses Blech drinne was N reinmacht wenn man keinen Dämpfer nimmt, dann habt ihr automatisch ein Argon zum Ion mitgekauft.


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2016)

http://www.metal-hammer.de/reviews/alter-bridge-the-last-hero/


----------



## Canyon-Freak (10. Oktober 2016)

Falls jemand Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/845589-nicolai-ion-16-grosse-m-hope-xx1-27-5

Auf Wunsch auch nur der Rahmen oder Teilen nach Wunsch! 

will kommendes Jahr mal was "Längeres" fahren ;-)


----------



## mpmarv (1. November 2016)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit Lagerwechsel aus?

Bei mir ist eigentlich noch alles in Butter, spricht gut an und hat kein Spiel.
Allerdings wollte ich nächstes Jahr ein paar Rennen fahren...

Habt ihr schon gewechsel? Meins ist seit Juni 2014 in Betrieb.


----------



## garfunkel187 (3. November 2016)

Hi Leute! Ich hab ne kurze frage zu Drehmomenten am ION 16

1. Ich hatte die Horstlink "Deckel" herunten. Wie fest ziehe ich die wieder an? Ich hab jetzt 5nm am 4er Inbus angezogen und die Madenschraube mit einem 3er Inbus angezogen. Ist das so richtig?

2. Wie fest muss ich das Schaltauge machen? Hat da jemand einen "Wert" für mich oder einfach die alte devise "Nach fest kommt ab"

mfg

Dominik


----------



## Martin1508 (5. November 2016)

garfunkel187 schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Ich hab ne kurze frage zu Drehmomenten am ION 16
> 
> 1. Ich hatte die Horstlink "Deckel" herunten. Wie fest ziehe ich die wieder an? Ich hab jetzt 5nm am 4er Inbus angezogen und die Madenschraube mit einem 3er Inbus angezogen. Ist das so richtig?
> 
> ...



Moin, ich halte 5 Nm für zu viel. Hattest du den Dämpfer draußen und hast auf Leichtgängigkeit geprüft? Die angegebenen Nm gelten nur für den Umlenkhebel und die Schwingenlagerung. Es handelt sich hierbei um verklebte Industriekugellager. Die Horst Link Lagerung war, bis auf die neuen G-Modelle, noch eine Gleitlagerung. Also ich würde hier max. 2,5 Nm drauf geben. Das Horst Link ist kein besonders beanspruchtes Lager bezüglich horizontaler und vertikaler Kräfte.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. November 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe eine neue Schelle zur Umwerfermontage am ION abzugeben. 

Bei Interesse gerne PN.

Gruß Jan


----------



## EddyAC (11. Januar 2017)

Hat mal jemand ein ION16 26 mit einem ION16 27.5 verglichen?


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte am Anfang mal ein Ion16 in 26". Konnte das Bike aber leider nur 4 Wochen fahren bevor sich jemand daran
illegal erfreut hat.

Somit kann ich keine Details nennen. Aber ich würde sagen es ist minimal wendiger geht dafür aber weniger satt auf dem Trail.
Hatte dann ja anschliessend die 650B Version für 3 Saisonen und muss sagen das dies wirklich ein sehr sehr geiles Bike war.

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte und die 26" Variante nicht das Mega Schnäppchen wäre würde ich zur 650B Variante greifen.


----------



## dario88 (12. Januar 2017)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## EddyAC (12. Januar 2017)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang mal ein Ion16 in 26". Konnte das Bike aber leider nur 4 Wochen fahren bevor sich jemand daran
> illegal erfreut hat.
> 
> Somit kann ich keine Details nennen. Aber ich würde sagen es ist minimal wendiger geht dafür aber weniger satt auf dem Trail.
> ...


Danke Dir / Euch.....habe eines in 26" und überlege, eines in 27.5 aufzubauen. Würde dann mein Reign dafür rupfen ;-)


----------



## dario88 (20. Januar 2017)

was für eine Größe suchst du?
@EddyAC


----------



## EddyAC (20. Januar 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> was für eine Größe suchst du?
> @EddyAC


Wenn,eines in M.
Gibt gute Angebote bei Nicolai im Schnäppchen Bereich.... ;-)
Wieso? Hast Du was im Angebot?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer. Soll in nen S Rahmen rein.
Überlege nun ob ich wieder nen Monarch+ RC3 nehmen soll oder mal den CaneCreek DBInline testen soll.
Ich bin 165 bei fahrfertig ca 62-65kg.


----------



## AK47 (17. Februar 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer. Soll in nen S Rahmen rein.
> Überlege nun ob ich wieder nen Monarch+ RC3 nehmen soll oder mal den CaneCreek DBInline testen soll.
> Ich bin 165 bei fahrfertig ca 62-65kg.



Fahr selber nen Fox Float CTD mit großer Corset Luftkammer,....bis jetzt top!!


----------



## jokoklaas (19. Februar 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich für nen Fox Float X2 die Dämpferbuchsen von Nicolai oder die Von Fox verwenden soll?
Gibt es da Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (19. Februar 2017)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich für nen Fox Float X2 die Dämpferbuchsen von Nicolai oder die Von Fox verwenden soll?
> Gibt es da Unterschiede?



Lass dir welche von Huber machen.

http://huber-bushings.com




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2017)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich für nen Fox Float X2 die Dämpferbuchsen von Nicolai oder die Von Fox verwenden soll?
> Gibt es da Unterschiede?



Solange beide passen kannst du auch beide verwenden. Wichtig ist nur das Einbaumaß, beim Ion z.B. 22x8mm.
Oder du kannst dir natürlich auch welche beim Huber machen lassen...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2017)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich für nen Fox Float X2 die Dämpferbuchsen von Nicolai oder die Von Fox verwenden soll?
> Gibt es da Unterschiede?



Wenn du die passenden von Fox hast, dann sind die natürlich top.

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Februar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn du die passenden von Fox hast, dann sind die natürlich top.
> 
> G.



Die von Fox sind top. Das steht außer Frage aber sie haben entweder leichtes Unter- bzw. leichtes Übermaß. Und da mich das stört, greife ich auf Huber zurück.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die von Fox sind top. Das steht außer Frage aber sie haben entweder leichtes Unter- bzw. leichtes Übermaß. Und da mich das stört, greife ich auf Huber zurück.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Du meinst diese 2 Zehntel. Wenn er die 22,2 hat dann wird er sie auf der einen Seite eh nicht passen...wahrscheinlich. Bin jetzt gerade am Überlegen was bei mir serienmäßig verbaut war. Aber die Fox Kunstoffdinger waren auf jedenfall drinnen.

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Februar 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die von Fox sind top. Das steht außer Frage aber sie haben entweder leichtes Unter- bzw. leichtes Übermaß. Und da mich das stört, greife ich auf Huber zurück.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das ist ja wie bei den Bundeswehr-Kleidergrößen: Zu klein, zu groß und haben-wir-nicht


----------



## pistenbrenner (20. Februar 2017)

Huber ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. März 2017)

So, Upgrades für 2017

- Syntace W35MX
- Aktueller SQLab 611 Active
- Service am CCDBAIR und schwarze Hülse (Flatout)
- Service an RS Pike (Flatout)
- Syntace Vector Carbon 780 mit 20mm Rise
- Specialized Trigger für KS Lev
- Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben mit Hope Sinterbelägen. Top Kombi








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2017)

Ganz schön geiles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. März 2017)

Hallo,

kurze Frage. Ich hab mir nun das Ion 16 in schwarz bestellt. 
Bin über den Bikemarkt günstig an einen passenden Dämpfer gekommen. Allerdings sind bei diesen Buchsen in 22,2x8 dabei.
Nicolai gibt ja 22x8 an. Passen die 22,2x8 evtl trotzdem?
Oder lieber welche von Huber bestellen direkt passend dann?

Wie spürbar ist denn der Unterschied von den Buchsen die Nicolai mitliefert zu denen von Huber?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. März 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,...
> 
> Wie spürbar ist denn der Unterschied von den Buchsen die Nicolai mitliefert zu denen von Huber?


Die Huber Buchsen lassen den Hinterbau feinfühliger arbeiten - so empfand ich es bei meinem Helius. Wenn du Stephan Bike- und Dämpfermodell nennst, bekommst du die entsprechenden Buchsen plus alternativ abweichend maßige Buchsen. Tip: Nimm das Werkzeug mit dazu.
Grüße Maik


----------



## Martin1508 (7. März 2017)

Lieber welche von Huber bestellen. Übermaß ist Sau blöd. Vorne kannst du noch aufbiegen aber der Umlenker hinten ist so präzise und massiv, da bekommst du mit 22,2 evtl. schon Probleme. Kannst die Buchsen auf Schleifpapier auch abziehen. Ich für meinen Teil habe da keinen Bock drauf und bestelle bei Huber....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. März 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Die Huber Buchsen lassen den Hinterbau feinfühliger arbeiten - so empfand ich es bei meinem Helius. Wenn du Stephan Bike- und Dämpfermodell nennst, bekommst du die entsprechenden Buchsen plus alternativ abweichend maßige Buchsen. Tip: Nimm das Werkzeug mit dazu.
> Grüße Maik



Ok, danke. Dann bestelle ich mir welche bei Huber mit dazu.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (21. April 2017)

Hi,
kann mir hier jemand sagen, welchen Tune er in einem RS Vivid Air fährt? Reicht der M/M Tune bei einem Fahrergewicht von rund 85kg?


----------



## garfunkel187 (21. April 2017)

M/M könnte gut passen! 
Der serien monarch hat M/L3 

L3 in der highspeeddruckstufe ist laut sram schon sehr nahe am standard M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergabbagandalf (21. April 2017)

Sprichst du jetzt vom Monarch? 
Mein Monarch+ den ich damals über Nicolai bezogen hatte, hatte den Tune L/L angegeben. Die Frage ist aber, welcher Tune beim Vivid Air im Ion16 gefahren wird.


----------



## suoixon (21. April 2017)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir hier jemand sagen, welchen Tune er in einem RS Vivid Air fährt? Reicht der M/M Tune bei einem Fahrergewicht von rund 85kg?



Definitiv LL.
Bin beides gefahren und LL war herrlich.
Das habe ich auch von Vincent empfohlen bekommen.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (21. April 2017)

Aha, du bist den Vivid also schon im Ion16 gefahren! Hast du sowas wie den Climbswitch oder irgendeine "Plattformschaltung" vermisst?
Hattest du noch andere Dämpfer im Ion die du vergleichen kannst?


----------



## garfunkel187 (21. April 2017)

Also serienmäßig wird das ion 16 27,5 (2016) mit monarch + debonair mit M/L3 ausgeliefert.


----------



## suoixon (21. April 2017)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Aha, du bist den Vivid also schon im Ion16 gefahren! Hast du sowas wie den Climbswitch oder irgendeine "Plattformschaltung" vermisst?
> Hattest du noch andere Dämpfer im Ion die du vergleichen kannst?


Nicht wirklich, auch beim Alpencross nicht.
Ich bin den Vivid die ganzen 2 Jahre gefahren die ich das Ion jetzt hatte. Kommt aber auch nur weg, da ich jetzt weniger Federweg und 29" will.
*Eigenwerbung* Gebe also meinen schwarzen Rahmen ab, wenn jemand Interesse haben sollte


----------



## Dease (21. April 2017)

suoixon schrieb:


> Definitiv LL.
> Bin beides gefahren und LL war herrlich.
> Das habe ich auch von Vincent empfohlen bekommen.



Ich hatte bei ca. 95kg zuerst ein M-Tune, weil es damals im Aftermarket kein LL zu kaufen gab. Damit hab ich trotz 50% Sag den FW nicht voll ausnutzen können.Im Rahmen eines Services habe umbauen lassen auf LL. Seitdem


----------



## dergabbagandalf (21. April 2017)

Danke! Schön, dass ihr eure Erfahrungen hier teilt!


----------



## Shimon (26. April 2017)

Guten Abend,

Wer kennt das nicht, etwas gekauft zu haben von den man sehr überzeugt ist und dann nach einer Weile merkt man wie die Überzeugung schwindet. So geht es mir mit meinem ION, welches ich im Nachhinein hätte eine Größe größer nehmen sollen.

Gibt es jemanden unter euch der seinen ION Rahmen in GR L gegen einem ION Rahmen in GR M tauschen möchte?

Grüße,
Der Shimon


----------



## suoixon (26. April 2017)

Das nicht, aber ich hätt nen schwarzen in L übrig


----------



## Shimon (26. April 2017)

suoixon schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber ich hätt nen schwarzen in L übrig



Das ist Nett und Schwarz wäre auch mein Rahmen aber du willst nicht tauschen..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (3. Mai 2017)

donnersberger schrieb:


> aba jetzt mainz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibts Erfahrungen mit den recht "speziellen" Crossmax?
Sind irgendwie kultig......


----------



## Samun (4. Mai 2017)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Gibts Erfahrungen mit den recht "speziellen" Crossmax?
> Sind irgendwie kultig......



habe ich schon nicht mehr drauf... habe die gegen Syntace Laufräder getauscht.
Und die Reifen an sich habe ich nie gefahren, da waren immer Magic Mary drauf.


----------



## donnersberger (6. Mai 2017)

Sehen echt klasse aus, bringen das Schwarz meines Rades besser zur Geltung, aber das "Speziell" hat auch diverse Nachteile. Für VR+HR braucht man 3 verschiedene sehr spezielle Speichen. Auf Madaira nen S-Bruch gehabt... auf der gesamten Insel gab's nur eine Ersatzspeiche, die wurde mir reingefrickelt, war aber die falsche und hielt nur 3h..


----------



## donnersberger (6. Mai 2017)

Und wie Samun schon sinngemäß schrieb: die Mäntel sind besser als nix, nehme sie nur als Notfall-Schlappen im Urlaub mit..


----------



## EddyAC (7. Mai 2017)

Hm....danke Euch fürs Feedback, sind schon wieder auf dem Weg zum Anbieter....irgendwie wars das auf "Raw" nicht....waren so verlockend "günstig".....


----------



## Dave 007 (4. Juni 2017)

Gibt es für das ION 16 650b einen exakt passenden Unterrohrschutz?
Ich suche keine Schutzfolie sondern etwas aus Plastik oder Carbon, da zum Schutz vor Dellen gedacht. Danke.


----------



## DJT (4. Juni 2017)

Ein Nicolai braucht keinen Dellenschutz am Unterrohr


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2017)

Dave 007 schrieb:


> Gibt es für das ION 16 650b einen exakt passenden Unterrohrschutz?
> Ich suche keine Schutzfolie sondern etwas aus Plastik oder Carbon, da zum Schutz vor Dellen gedacht. Danke.



Fragt mal dem Simbl. Der hat sowas am Geometron...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simbl (4. Juni 2017)

Von Rockguardz gibts da was, aber soweit ich weiß nicht für das Ion 16. Kann aber sein das das vom Geometron/G16 trotzdem passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2017)

Dave 007 schrieb:


> Ich suche keine Schutzfolie sondern etwas aus Plastik oder Carbon, da zum Schutz vor Dellen gedacht



Jaaaaa Mann.

Und Frischhaltefolie wegen des Wiederverkaufswerts...


----------



## DJT (4. Juni 2017)

@der-gute: 

Also ich hab in meine diversen Nicolai's die ich schon Jahrelang intensiv fahre auch bei missglückten Trial-Einlagen im Hochalpinen mit aufsetzern des gesamten Gewichts auf dem Unterrohr keine Dellen bekommen, nur Kratzer... auch ein Grund warum ich Nicolai fahre 
Also wozu einen Unterrohrrschutz .... ist doch kein Klavierlack drauf


----------



## Physio (6. Juni 2017)

Servus...

Ganz kurz:
Jemand mit ner Sram Eagle am ION 16 27,5 unterwegs?
Gibts/gabs Probleme bei der Montage oder im Betrieb? 

Grüße und danke!


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2017)

Physio schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> Ganz kurz:
> Jemand mit ner Sram Eagle am ION 16 27,5 unterwegs?
> ...



Hab zwar das G16 aber das sollte ja nichts ausmachen.

Keine Probleme. Die Eagle läuft absolut super


----------



## Physio (7. Juni 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab zwar das G16 aber das sollte ja nichts ausmachen.
> 
> Keine Probleme. Die Eagle läuft absolut super



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Juni 2017)

Ich will auch 'ne Eagle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Juni 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ich will auch 'ne Eagle...


Nimm alternativ die Hope 10-48 Kassette. Ist günstiger und Du brauchst nicht komplett zu wechseln


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Juni 2017)

@*Miss Geschick* 
Ich bin noch mit 3x9 unterwegs und chronisch pleite 
Aber die Eagle bleibt mein Update - Traum und Ziel für's Bike.


----------



## Physio (8. Juni 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick*
> Ich bin noch mit 3x9 unterwegs und chronisch pleite
> Aber die Eagle bleibt mein Update - Traum und Ziel für's Bike.



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/06/08/sram-gx-eagle-test/


----------



## Physio (9. Juni 2018)

Moin Moin...

Ich kram das Thema nochmal aus... 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit OffSet-Buchsen (z.B. von BurgTec) im Ion 16 27.5"...?

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2018)

Morgen.

Das Antisquat des Ion 16 wird wahrscheinlich auf 42 hinten und 28 vorne gerechnet sein. Was passiert denn, wenn man jetzt die XX Eagle einbaut? Wohin verschiebt sich das Verhältnis? Wippt der Hinterbau mehr oder verhärtet er sich mehr?


----------



## beetle (31. Dezember 2018)

Was ist denn eigentlich eurer Meinung nach der beste Dämpfer für das Ion16 650b? Bin jetzt viele Jahre im 26" den CC DB Air gefahren. Funktioniert gut. Allerdings sind seit dem einige Jahre vergangen. Ich hätte gerne wieder was mit Luft und Lockout. Was funktioniert denn besser als der CCDB?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Dezember 2018)

Der neue CCDBAir?


----------



## benzinkanister (31. Dezember 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich trenne mich von meinem Ion 16 650B Größe L in schwarz. Falls jemand Interesse hat. Habs im Bikemarkt drin, relativ günstig weil schon bald was neues in den Keller kommt.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1197856-nicolai-ion-16-27-5-gr-l-ccdb-air

Gruß


----------



## beetle (31. Dezember 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Der neue CCDBAir?



Dachte ich mir schon. Was ist denn mit dem Fox Zeug? Kann das was oder ist das nur was für Leute, die Fahrwerke nicht abstimmen können?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Dezember 2018)

Wieso glaubst du denn, dass es der DBAir nicht mehr bringt? Wenn er regelmäßig gewartet wurde... Frag´doch mal Gino von FlatOut nach etwas Feintuning. Bevor du hunderte Euro ausgibst für einen neueren Luftdämpfer, der es auch nicht (viel) besser macht als der CC.
Sonst gebe ich dir mal meine Kontonummer, wenn das Geld unbedingt weg muss.. Ich hätte da noch Ideen für mein 26er Helius!

So. Cheers und Sláinte,

guten Rutsch allen!
Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (31. Dezember 2018)

Flat out hatte meinen Mal, aber hat mich nicht überzeugt. Komische schwarze schmiere im Dämpfer gehabt danach und war nachher schlimmer als vorher. 

Ich brauche was mit CS. Und der ccdb Air ohne csist der Zweitdämpfer für das g16 meiner Freundin. 

Hast du denn Mal anderes probiert?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahre den CC DBDInline in Helius und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## beetle (1. Januar 2019)

Im Helius. Hier geht es ums Ion 16.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Januar 2019)

Yep, schon klar. Aber Helius und Ion sind ja jetzt nicht sooo unterschiedlich in der Anlenkung (wenn man mal die 14mm Federweg weniger Fw. außer Acht lässt) und es ging ja auch um den Dämpfer an sich. Frag doch mal @guru39 , @Martin1508  oder @Simbl direkt.
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich glaube, dass die CaneCreek Dämpfer immer noch ziemlich konkurrenzfähig sind. Und der DB Inline würde sicher auch gut im Ion funktionieren.
Grüße Maik


----------



## beetle (1. Januar 2019)

Ich denke das auch. Allerdings hat sich schon was getan. Außerdem habe ich Lust auf was neues. 

Habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Ion 16 in XL geschossen. Das wird halt jetzt so langsam aufgebaut. Vorher eins in L gefahren. Eigentlich fast alles schkn da, bis auf die Chris King Nabe vorn und Speichen. Dämpfer halt auch.


----------



## beetle (2. Januar 2019)

Kurzfristig dann doch an einen X2 gekommen. So schnell kann es gehen.





Jetzt habe ich was zu Testen kommenden Sommer.


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2019)

Ich vermute, der in der mitte wird das rennen nicht machen


----------



## Bernz (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte hier mal mein "neues" Ion vorstellen. Rahmen und Dämpfer habe ich vor einem Monat gebraucht erworben.
Hinteres Laufrad und Sattelstütze wurden neu gekauft. Der Rest wurde vom 601 übernommen.
Die Extralove Teile waren mal rot und schon sehr ausgeblichen, wie man noch am ULH erkennen kann. Deshalb habe ich sie in Rohrreiniger gebadet. Mir gefällt es so ganz gut.

Vom Bike an sich bin ich hellauf begeistert. Geometrie passt in Stellung LOW super und die Hinterbauperformance mit dem CCDB ist ein Traum. Gabel ist eine Yari Soloair 160 mit AWK und MST Kartusche.

Gruß,
bernz




[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2383798]
	
[/URL]


----------



## beetle (22. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir auch was neues geschraubt. Anscheinend genau zur richtigen Zeit. Mein altes Ion16 26" hatte ein Riss an der Kettenstrebe, was ich leider erst gemerkt habe, - bzw. vom Käufer gemerkt wurde - als der Rahmen schon verkauft wurde. Schade eigentlich das Nicolai nach Ablauf der 5 Jahre nicht kulant ist. 

So. Jetzt aber zum eigentlichen. Ich habe nun ein 27.5" Ion 16 in der Größe XL gebraucht gekauft. Mir liegen die Geometron Geometrien nicht ganz so. Ich brauch was verspielteres aber trotzdem ein wenig länger. Rausgekommen ist ein XL Ion16, bei dem vielleicht einige argumentieren würden ich wäre mit meinen 186 bei L besser aufgehoben. Ich finde aber das es super passt. Einzig das Steuerrohr könnte 1-2cm kürzer sein damit die Bremsen nicht am Oberrohr hängen beim Verdrehen des Lenkers. Aber das ist halt eine Nicolai Schwäche. 

Aufbau ist kompromisslos. Wieso kleckern wenn man auch klotzen kann. 

- Laufräder: Vorne: Syntace W33i, CX Ray, Polyax, CK Iso Hub AB mit Torque Caps; Hinten: DT EX511, CX Ray, Polyax, CK Iso Hub (selbst eingespeicht)
- Antrieb: XX1/X01 Mix
Anbauteile: Syntace Vector High 10 Superlight, Syntace Number Nine L, Syntace Megaforce 30mm, SQLAB Carbon 13mm, Tune Schraubwürger, Reset Flatstack A4
- Bremse: Sram Code RSC mit Magura Storm HC Scheiben (180/203)
Fahrwerk: Fox X2 und RS Lyrik mit Charger 2 und Debon Air

Der X2 ist übrigens echt mega gut in dem Bike. Bin im 26" immer den DB air gefahren aber der X2 legt da nochmal eine Schippe drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (11. August 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein Ion, momentan fahre ich einen Debon Air Plus. Aber ich glaube da ist noch einiges rauszuholen... 

Ich bin zurzeit an einem Fox DPX2 Dämpfer interessiert und habe auch einen gebrauchten Dämpfer im Blick. Laut der Fox ID war der Dämpfer ursprünglich in einem Evil Rad verbaut. Wie verhält es sich bei Fox mit den Tunes? Ich denke was der Dämpfer müsste ja dann auf den Hinterbau fürs ION geshimmt werden? Oder sehe ich das zu eng? 

Oder gibt es eine generelle Empfehlung welcher Dämpfer am besten mit dem Ion harmoniert? Hab hier auch schon einiges vom CaneCreek gelesen..

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## juergets (11. August 2019)

Ich fahre, nachdem ich zuerst den Monarch ab Nicolai geliefert und dann den CCdb air eingebaut und getestet habe, nun den ext storia lok und das sind Welten. Der wird ja jetzt auch von Nicolai für die G angeboten. Er ist zwar teuer, wird aber ab Werk in Italien auf das Bike und auf dich abgestimmt.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (12. August 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort. Die EXT Storia Lösung ist mir leider etwas zu teuer..


----------



## juergets (12. August 2019)

Der Cane Creek dB air war aber auch schon deutlich besser als der Monarch und der kostet ja nicht alle Welt. Den Fox habe ich im Liteville getestet und war nicht glücklich damit, er rauschte mir in der Mitte immer durch und bei den Abhilfelösungen wurde er dann sofort zu hart.l


----------



## DeadMeat (21. August 2019)

beetle schrieb:


> Fahrwerk: Fox X2 und RS Lyrik mit Charger 2 und Debon Air


Welchen Federweg hat die Lyrik? Bei 180mm (EL: 572mm) wird der Lenkwinkel ja ca. ein Grad weniger.
Eine Fregabe von Nicolai gibt es für die Gabel aber nicht, oder? (max. EL 559, oder?) Hast du Bedenken wegen der Stabilität des Lenkkopfes?


----------



## lahura (28. März 2021)

Passt diese Kabelführung da drauf wo das Kabel normalerweise mit Kabelbindern gesichert wird?






						NICOLAI GmbH
					

<p><b>Position:</b> passend für rechts und links</p> <p> </p> <p><b>Material:</b> Kunststoff</p> <p> </p> <p> </p> <p>Die Nicolai FR14 Kabelführung ist passend für alle Nicolai Fully´s mit vorhandener Hal




					www.nicolai-bicycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (28. März 2021)

lahura schrieb:


> Passt diese Kabelführung da drauf wo das Kabel normalerweise mit Kabelbindern gesichert wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja.


----------

